# Mi presento



## Paolo123 (5 Dicembre 2018)

Buongiorno, e la prima volta che scrivo in un forum, vi leggo da mesi, e non solo questo forum.
Mi sono iscritto qui perché questo è uno dei pochi che tratta nello specifico il tradimento. 
E qui ho trovato alcuni di voi molto interessanti nel capire/ comprendere, le motivazioni che spingono a scelte sbagliate/
Giuste, che siano.
Mi chiamo Paolo, sono sposato e ho due figli.  Ciao.


----------



## Nocciola (5 Dicembre 2018)

Paolo123 ha detto:


> Buongiorno, e la prima volta che scrivo in un forum, vi leggo da mesi, e non solo questo forum.
> Mi sono iscritto qui perché questo è uno dei pochi che tratta nello specifico il tradimento.
> E qui ho trovato alcuni di voi molto interessanti nel capire/ comprendere, le motivazioni che spingono a scelte sbagliate/
> Giuste, che siano.
> Mi chiamo Paolo, sono sposato e ho due figli.  Ciao.


benvenuto


----------



## Paolo123 (5 Dicembre 2018)

Grazie


----------



## perplesso (5 Dicembre 2018)

traditore?


----------



## Vera (5 Dicembre 2018)

Benvenuto, Paolo.


----------



## Eagle72 (5 Dicembre 2018)

Scommetto che sei in crisi...una collega....non hai mai tradito...ami tua moglie ma pure questa ti prende....quando la vedi sei emozionato come mai successo....non sai cosa fare.... indovinato?


----------



## Paolo123 (5 Dicembre 2018)

No! Non sono un traditore.
Grazie vera.
Non ha indovinato niente di tutto ciò che hai scritto


----------



## perplesso (5 Dicembre 2018)

allora non ti resta che raccontarci la tua storia


----------



## Eagle72 (5 Dicembre 2018)

Paolo123 ha detto:


> No! Non sono un traditore.
> Grazie vera.
> Non ha indovinato niente di tutto ciò che hai scritto


Ok..presumo allora tu sia un tradito...benvenuto..racconta


----------



## Bruja (5 Dicembre 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> traditore?


Magari solo candidato.... e comunque sia il benvenuto...


----------



## JON (5 Dicembre 2018)

Paolo123 ha detto:


> No! Non sono un traditore.
> Grazie vera.
> Non ha indovinato niente di tutto ciò che hai scritto


Ok, benvenuto.

Dopo mesi di osservazione, quanti mesi ti ci vorranno ora per dichiararti?
Qui la suspense non ci impressiona, anzi, siamo abituati a mandare avanti le pratiche cosi come arrivano.


----------



## Paolo123 (5 Dicembre 2018)

Faccio le mie scuse,  ma in questo momento sono a lavoro,  questa sera dopo cena vi scrivo.   Scusatemi


----------



## Paolo123 (5 Dicembre 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Scommetto che sei in crisi...una collega....non hai mai tradito...ami tua moglie ma pure questa ti prende....quando la vedi sei emozionato come mai successo....non sai cosa fare.... indovinato?


Ho scritto un paio di risposte ma non le vedo, 
E normale? O sbaglio qualcosa?
Comunque riprendo da qui perché caro eagle leggendo bene c'è una crisi, ma non so se definirla crisi,



Bruja ha detto:


> Magari solo candidato.... e comunque sia il benvenuto...


candidato?  Si ma non ora, in futuro sicuramente.


----------



## Paolo123 (5 Dicembre 2018)

Cosa volete che vi scriva?
La solita storia, che qui già avete letto e straletto, sono stato tradito, mia moglie si innamora di un altro uomo, relazione durata circa 2 anni e mezzo,  scoperto per una sua ingenuità, storia chiusa circa un anno fa, scoperto due mesi fa. Ora capisco il suo comportamento nei miei riguardi durante la sua relazione extra, poi decide di lasciarlo e di recuperare il matrimonio, e ci riesce, dopo un  riavvicinamento graduale nel corso di alcuni mesi.  Ero felice, avevo ritrovato mia moglie.  Ma purtroppo { per lei}. Ho scoperto tutto.  E da lì il nostro matrimonio è finito.
Viviamo ancora nella stessa casa,  io faccio la mia vita, lei la sua, vi chiedete perché?
Perché una separazione non possiamo permertela, lavoro solo io, ed ho un piccolo stipendio che ci permette di vivere ed arrivare giusto giusto a fine mese. 
E poi cosa più importante dei soldi, i figli. 
Ecco in Quatro e quatrotto la mia storia.
Niente di particolare a confronto ad altri utenti, solito copione. 
Notte a tutti. 
Ringrazio tutti per il benvenuto.


----------



## perplesso (5 Dicembre 2018)

solita storia in cui si butta via il bambino con l'acqua sporca


----------



## JON (6 Dicembre 2018)

Paolo123 ha detto:


> Cosa volete che vi scriva?
> La solita storia, che qui già avete letto e straletto, sono stato tradito, mia moglie si innamora di un altro uomo, relazione durata circa 2 anni e mezzo,  scoperto per una sua ingenuità, storia chiusa circa un anno fa, scoperto due mesi fa. Ora capisco il suo comportamento nei miei riguardi durante la sua relazione extra, poi decide di lasciarlo e di recuperare il matrimonio, e ci riesce, dopo un  riavvicinamento graduale nel corso di alcuni mesi.  Ero felice, avevo ritrovato mia moglie.  Ma purtroppo { per lei}. *Ho scoperto tutto. * E da lì il nostro matrimonio è finito.
> Viviamo ancora nella stessa casa,  io faccio la mia vita, lei la sua, vi chiedete perché?
> Perché una separazione non possiamo permertela, lavoro solo io, ed ho un piccolo stipendio che ci permette di vivere ed arrivare giusto giusto a fine mese.
> ...


Ovvero? Hai scoperto cose nel corso del post tradimento che non ti hanno fatto reggere il carico?


----------



## Bruja (6 Dicembre 2018)

Paolo123 ha detto:


> Cosa volete che vi scriva?
> La solita storia, che qui già avete letto e straletto, sono stato tradito, mia moglie si innamora di un altro uomo, relazione durata circa 2 anni e mezzo,  scoperto per una sua ingenuità, storia chiusa circa un anno fa, scoperto due mesi fa. Ora capisco il suo comportamento nei miei riguardi durante la sua relazione extra, poi decide di lasciarlo e di recuperare il matrimonio, e ci riesce, dopo un  riavvicinamento graduale nel corso di alcuni mesi.  Ero felice, avevo ritrovato mia moglie.  Ma purtroppo { per lei}. Ho scoperto tutto.  E da lì il nostro matrimonio è finito.
> Viviamo ancora nella stessa casa,  io faccio la mia vita, lei la sua, vi chiedete perché?
> Perché una separazione non possiamo permertela, lavoro solo io, ed ho un piccolo stipendio che ci permette di vivere ed arrivare giusto giusto a fine mese.
> ...


Non è la solita storia, è la TUA storia.
Certo il tradimento è la solita manfrina scontata, quello che cambia è che il riavvicinamento aveva quasi rinvigorito il rapporto. Eri perfino felice, ma ci si è messa la scoperta della verità che ha avuto un effetto tellurico... Non hai potuto perdonare ed ora vi condannate, per i soliti problemi pratici, ad una vita di indifferenza, senza progetti comuni, uniti dalla scarsa possibilità economica e dal dovere verso i figli.
Non conoscendo i particolari mi fermo alla descrizione senza emettere alcun giudicio o consiglio, ma una cosa puoi dirla? Come sei venuto a conoscenza della tresca, seppure tardivamente?


----------



## Eagle72 (6 Dicembre 2018)

Sono dolori che qui in tanti conosciamo. La storia è come tante, e i consigli anche sarebbero gli stessi (se puoi aspetta ancora prima di capire che direzione prendere, capisci se hai anche tu sbagliato in qualche modo tale da creare spazio, provate con un terapista di coppia..). Unica cosa certa...qui trovi persone con l'''esperienza'' giusta per aiutarti e capirti, quindi puoi scrivere e sfogarti, cosa spesso molto utile. Se posso...prenditi mesi,anni per capire, smaltire ecc, se pensi di amarla ancora e se pensi sia un unico episodio (se lei ha scelto te e la vedevi serena è un buon segno per incasellare la cosa come un incidente di percorso, gravissimo, lungo come tempi, ma da relazionare nella storia lunga che avete). Sarà durissima, non sarete più come prima, ma si può fare. Ma lei in tutto cio? Chiede perdono? Disperata?  Soprattutto...avverti che ti ama? Un abbraccio.


----------



## danny (6 Dicembre 2018)

Benvenuto (si fa per dire) nel club.
E' particolare come vi siano donne che non riescono ad avere tempo per sé, lavorano e curano figli, e vengono tradite.
E donne che hanno molto tempo da dedicare ai figli non lavorando e tradiscono.
Sembra quasi che ad aver tempo si tradisca più o meno tutti.


----------



## FataIgnorante (6 Dicembre 2018)

Paolo123 ha detto:


> Cosa volete che vi scriva?
> La solita storia, che qui già avete letto e straletto, sono stato tradito, mia moglie si innamora di un altro uomo, relazione durata circa 2 anni e mezzo,  scoperto per una sua ingenuità, storia chiusa circa un anno fa, scoperto due mesi fa. Ora capisco il suo comportamento nei miei riguardi durante la sua relazione extra, poi decide di lasciarlo e di recuperare il matrimonio, e ci riesce, dopo un  riavvicinamento graduale nel corso di alcuni mesi.  Ero felice, avevo ritrovato mia moglie.  Ma purtroppo { per lei}. Ho scoperto tutto.  E da lì il nostro matrimonio è finito.
> Viviamo ancora nella stessa casa,  io faccio la mia vita, lei la sua, vi chiedete perché?
> Perché una separazione non possiamo permertela, lavoro solo io, ed ho un piccolo stipendio che ci permette di vivere ed arrivare giusto giusto a fine mese.
> ...


Come l'hai scoperta, nonostante lei avesse chiuso da un anno?


----------



## Eagle72 (6 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Benvenuto (si fa per dire) nel club.
> E' particolare come vi siano donne che non riescono ad avere tempo per sé, lavorano e curano figli, e vengono tradite.
> E donne che hanno molto tempo da dedicare ai figli non lavorando e tradiscono.
> Sembra quasi che ad aver tempo si tradisca più o meno tutti.


 per tradire lo trovi il tempo...poi grazie a social ecc si resta comunque connessi, alimentando il fuoco....e l incontro fisico di mezzora , un ora ...lo butti in caciara tra un impegno di lavoro e la palestra.


----------



## Eagle72 (6 Dicembre 2018)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Come l'hai scoperta, nonostante lei avesse chiuso da un anno?


Scommetto mail o vechio cellulare   o chat..insomma tecnologico...la tecnologia aiuta tantissimo a tradire...ma lascia segni  anche dopo anni...e anche con contenuti forti pesanti da digerire (io ad esempio ho scelto di non recuperare chat dal suo telefono..se lo avessi fatto sarebbe stato pesante reggere...una cosa è immaginare situazioni, frasi, un altra è leggere....ti si stampano in testa)


----------



## Paolo123 (6 Dicembre 2018)

JON ha detto:


> Ovvero? Hai scoperto cose nel corso del post tradimento che non ti hanno fatto reggere il carico?


Perché!!! Per te se fa parte del passato non ha rilevanza?


----------



## Paolo123 (6 Dicembre 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> Non è la solita storia, è la TUA storia.
> Certo il tradimento è la solita manfrina scontata, quello che cambia è che il riavvicinamento aveva quasi rinvigorito il rapporto. Eri perfino felice, ma ci si è messa la scoperta della verità che ha avuto un effetto tellurico... Non hai potuto perdonare ed ora vi condannate, per i soliti problemi pratici, ad una vita di indifferenza, senza progetti comuni, uniti dalla scarsa possibilità economica e dal dovere verso i figli.
> Non conoscendo i particolari mi fermo alla descrizione senza emettere alcun giudicio o consiglio, ma una cosa puoi dirla? Come sei venuto a conoscenza della tresca, seppure tardivamente?


Hai colto in pieno, tutto. 
E stata una sua ingenuità, da bimba di otto anni, imperdonabile tra l'altro. Lei ha la passione di scrivere le sue emozioni da quando eravamo fidanzati e io ho letto quello che non avrei dovuto leggere.


----------



## spleen (6 Dicembre 2018)

Paolo123 ha detto:


> Hai colto in pieno, tutto.  E stata una sua ingenuità, da bimba di otto anni, imperdonabile tra l'altro. Lei ha la passione di scrivere le sue emozioni da quando eravamo fidanzati e io ho letto quello che non avrei dovuto leggere.


  Quale è il suo atteggiamento ora?


----------



## JON (6 Dicembre 2018)

Paolo123 ha detto:


> Perché!!! Per te se fa parte del passato non ha rilevanza?


In realtà avevo frainteso.

In ogni caso poco cambia, comunque hai scoperto un tradimento che ha scatenato delle conseguenze che, come dici tu stesso, sono sovrapponibili a qualsiasi altro tradimento, o quasi. Tuttavia va rilevato che l'iter di tua moglie o il contesto che si è creato non sono cosi comuni e forse potrebbero essere valutati in modo più soggettivo.

Naturalmente solo tu conosci il tenore del materiale che hai scoperto e quanto sia preponderante nella tua impossibilità di considerare tua moglie sotto determinati aspetti. Potresti buttare ill contagocce è svuotare il sacco, e liberarti anche di questo fardello magari, altrimenti qui ci facciamo pure le feste di Natale.


----------



## Paolo123 (6 Dicembre 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Sono dolori che qui in tanti conosciamo. La storia è come tante, e i consigli anche sarebbero gli stessi (se puoi aspetta ancora prima di capire che direzione prendere, capisci se hai anche tu sbagliato in qualche modo tale da creare spazio, provate con un terapista di coppia..). Unica cosa certa...qui trovi persone con l'''esperienza'' giusta per aiutarti e capirti, quindi puoi scrivere e sfogarti, cosa spesso molto utile. Se posso...prenditi mesi,anni per capire, smaltire ecc, se pensi di amarla ancora e se pensi sia un unico episodio (se lei ha scelto te e la vedevi serena è un buon segno per incasellare la cosa come un incidente di percorso, gravissimo, lungo come tempi, ma da relazionare nella storia lunga che avete). Sarà durissima, non sarete più come prima, ma si può fare. Ma lei in tutto cio? Chiede perdono? Disperata?  Soprattutto...avverti che ti ama? Un abbraccio.


Io la mia  decisione già lo presa, mi ci vorrà tempo per riprendere la mia vita, smaltire la rabbia che provo, molte cose sono cambiate,
E il mio tempo libero lo trascorro con i figli. 
Terapia di coppia? Io non voglio recuperare un bel niente, per me le è morta.

Certo che è disperata,


----------



## Brunetta (6 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Benvenuto (si fa per dire) nel club.
> E' particolare come vi siano donne che non riescono ad avere tempo per sé, lavorano e curano figli, e vengono tradite.
> E donne che hanno molto tempo da dedicare ai figli non lavorando e tradiscono.
> Sembra quasi che ad aver tempo si tradisca più o meno tutti.


Avrei dovuto fare la casalinga


----------



## Paolo123 (6 Dicembre 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Scommetto mail o vechio cellulare   o chat..insomma tecnologico...la tecnologia aiuta tantissimo a tradire...ma lascia segni  anche dopo anni...e anche con contenuti forti pesanti da digerire (io ad esempio ho scelto di non recuperare chat dal suo telefono..se lo avessi fatto sarebbe stato pesante reggere...una cosa è immaginare situazioni, frasi, un altra è leggere....ti si stampano in testa)


Niente tecnologia, oooo non indovini una

Tutto su carta.


----------



## spleen (6 Dicembre 2018)

Paolo123 ha detto:


> Niente tecnologia, oooo non indovini una  Tutto su carta.


  Il caro buon vecchio diario......


----------



## Brunetta (6 Dicembre 2018)

Paolo123 ha detto:


> Io la mia  decisione già lo presa, mi ci vorrà tempo per riprendere la mia vita, smaltire la rabbia che provo, molte cose sono cambiate,
> E il mio tempo libero lo trascorro con i figli.
> Terapia di coppia? Io non voglio recuperare un bel niente, per me le è morta.
> 
> Certo che è disperata,


Con il tempo i fuochi si spengono e le cicatrici rimarginano. Anche se adesso ti sembra una cosa insuperabile, la supererai. [MENTION=7035]francoff[/MENTION] potrebbe sostenerti.
Credo che riflettere sul fatto che un innamoramento per un’altra persona può accadere e che se ha scelto lei di chiudere significa che ama te.


----------



## Paolo123 (6 Dicembre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Quale è il suo atteggiamento ora?


Cerca in tutti i modi di aprire un discorso con me, sono io che mi rifiuto,  non c'è niente da dire perché so già tutto. Parliamo raramente solo per questioni di circostanza.


----------



## Paolo123 (6 Dicembre 2018)

JON ha detto:


> In realtà avevo frainteso.
> 
> In ogni caso poco cambia, comunque hai scoperto un tradimento che ha scatenato delle conseguenze che, come dici tu stesso, sono sovrapponibili a qualsiasi altro tradimento, o quasi. Tuttavia va rilevato che l'iter di tua moglie o il contesto che si è creato non sono cosi comuni e forse potrebbero essere valutati in modo più soggettivo.
> 
> Naturalmente solo tu conosci il tenore del materiale che hai scoperto e quanto sia preponderante nella tua impossibilità di considerare tua moglie sotto determinati aspetti. Potresti buttare ill contagocce è svuotare il sacco, e liberarti anche di questo fardello magari, altrimenti qui ci facciamo pure le feste di Natale.


Hai ragione Jon, ma per il momento non posso,  se sono qui su questo forum c'è un motivo.


----------



## Paolo123 (6 Dicembre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Il caro buon vecchio diario......


E lo stesso se sono semplici quaderni?


----------



## spleen (6 Dicembre 2018)

Paolo123 ha detto:


> E lo stesso se sono semplici quaderni?


 Si, l'effetto non cambia...


----------



## Paolo123 (6 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Con il tempo i fuochi si spengono e le cicatrici rimarginano. Anche se adesso ti sembra una cosa insuperabile, la supererai. [MENTION=7035]francoff[/MENTION] potrebbe sostenerti.
> Credo che riflettere sul fatto che un innamoramento per un’altra persona può accadere e che se ha scelto lei di chiudere significa che ama te.


Cara brunetta, ti leggo spesso, e un piacere per me, ma sai c'è molto altro, che per il momento non me la sento di scrivere. 
Certo che mi ama,  sono io che sto smettendo di amarla.


----------



## patroclo (6 Dicembre 2018)

Paolo123 ha detto:


> Cerca in tutti i modi di aprire un discorso con me, sono io che mi rifiuto,  non c'è niente da dire perché so già tutto. Parliamo raramente solo per questioni di circostanza.


allora non ho ben capito che dubbi hai....


----------



## Foglia (6 Dicembre 2018)

Paolo123 ha detto:


> Cara brunetta, ti leggo spesso, e un piacere per me, ma sai c'è molto altro, che per il momento non me la sento di scrivere.
> Certo che mi ama,  sono io che sto smettendo di amarla.


Benvenuto.
Quindi di cosa hai voglia di parlare?


----------



## Paolo123 (6 Dicembre 2018)

Io ho solo voluto condividere con voi.
In realtà un dubbio c'è, e qui su questo forum, ma non posso espormi di più,  devo avere delle certezze.


----------



## Paolo123 (6 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Benvenuto.
> Quindi di cosa hai voglia di parlare?


Calcio, formula 1,  dai,  mi piace la vostra compagnia,  siete voi che mi fate domande!!!
Ed io cortesemente rispondo. 
Grazie per il benvenuto, permettimi una domanda,  sei uomo o donna?


----------



## Eagle72 (6 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Con il tempo i fuochi si spengono e le cicatrici rimarginano. Anche se adesso ti sembra una cosa insuperabile, la supererai. [MENTION=7035]francoff[/MENTION] potrebbe sostenerti.
> Credo che riflettere sul fatto che un innamoramento per un’altra persona può accadere e che se ha scelto lei di chiudere significa che ama te.


Paolo non ne ho.beccata una vero , però ascolta Brunetta.


----------



## Foglia (6 Dicembre 2018)

Paolo123 ha detto:


> Calcio, formula 1,  dai,  mi piace la vostra compagnia,  siete voi che mi fate domande!!!
> Ed io cortesemente rispondo.
> Grazie per il benvenuto, permettimi una domanda,  sei uomo o donna?


Sono un uomo mancato!


----------



## Eagle72 (6 Dicembre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Si, l'effetto non cambia...


Deve essere dolorosissimo...è l'etereo che si fa inchiostro. Immagini non viste che prendono vita. Dal mio piccolo ti consiglio di non rileggerlo mai. Non capirò mai la follia di chi conserva una bomba atomica del genere sotto il letto. Scomodando freud potrebbe essere voglia di condividere, confessare, ma è assurdo. Resta che sono cose valide in quei tempi e non oggi. Lo so difficile da metabolizzare. Ma quando si è nella tempesta, soprattutto l impossibilita di viverla a pieno, sembra il più grande amore mai incontrato. Poi col tempo si sgonfia come un suffle mal riuscito. Ma tu vittima non puoi non soffrire. Non restare inchiodato. Lo so bene.


----------



## Paolo123 (6 Dicembre 2018)

Ragazzi io ascolto tutti,  ma la decisione è stata presa nel momento stesso della scoperta,  ho avuto modo di riflettere se era una decisione giusta per me con il passar del tempo,  e vi dico che più passa il tempo e più sono convinto della mia decisione, 
Chi è Francof ?


----------



## spleen (6 Dicembre 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Deve essere dolorosissimo...è l'etereo che si fa inchiostro. Immagini non viste che prendono vita. Dal mio piccolo ti consiglio di non rileggerlo mai. Non capirò mai la follia di chi conserva una bomba atomica del genere sotto il letto. Scomodando freud potrebbe essere voglia di condividere, confessare, ma è assurdo. Resta che sono cose valide in quei tempi e non oggi. Lo so difficile da metabolizzare. Ma quando si è nella tempesta, soprattutto l impossibilita di viverla a pieno, sembra il più grande amore mai incontrato. Poi col tempo si sgonfia come un suffle mal riuscito. Ma tu vittima non puoi non soffrire. Non restare inchiodato. Lo so bene.


  ehm... per Paolo123 il messaggio vero?


----------



## Foglia (6 Dicembre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> ehm... per Paolo123 il messaggio vero?


Se Paolo non ci racconta, qui si va a ruota libera.

Che dal fatto di avere letto nero su bianco, al fatto di "ricollegare" stranezze del passato, passando per l'impulso di lei di mollare l'amante (dopo due anni e mezzo), per finire al dialogo che è comunque bene mantenere davanti ai figli, direi che c'è un mondo di parole.


----------



## Foglia (6 Dicembre 2018)

Paolo123 ha detto:


> Calcio, formula 1,  dai,  mi piace la vostra compagnia,  *siete voi che mi fate domande!!!
> Ed io cortesemente rispondo*.


Consentimi di dirti però che se non interessa parlare a te, le domande smettono pure presto. 

Vabbuò.


----------



## danny (6 Dicembre 2018)

Paolo123 ha detto:


> Io ho solo voluto condividere con voi.
> In realtà un dubbio c'è, e qui su questo forum, ma non posso espormi di più,  devo avere delle certezze.


Va che sembrano tutte uguali le storie e anche se ti sembra di averne riconosciuta una non è detto che riguardi te.
Lo stesso errore l'avevo fatto anch'io.
Pensavo di aver letto qui l'amante di mia moglie.
Ma non era vero.


----------



## Paolo123 (6 Dicembre 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Deve essere dolorosissimo...è l'etereo che si fa inchiostro. Immagini non viste che prendono vita. Dal mio piccolo ti consiglio di non rileggerlo mai. Non capirò mai la follia di chi conserva una bomba atomica del genere sotto il letto. Scomodando freud potrebbe essere voglia di condividere, confessare, ma è assurdo. Resta che sono cose valide in quei tempi e non oggi. Lo so difficile da metabolizzare. Ma quando si è nella tempesta, soprattutto l impossibilita di viverla a pieno, sembra il più grande amore mai incontrato. Poi col tempo si sgonfia come un suffle mal riuscito. Ma tu vittima non puoi non soffrire. Non restare inchiodato. Lo so bene.


Dispiace... Già fatto, anche per capire alcuni passaggi,  certo fa male, ma è stato un percorso obbligato. Se fossi stato io al suo posto avrei bruciato quei quaderni nel momento stesso che avrei lasciato l'amante. 
E oggi sarei stato un cornuto inconsapevole.
Ma un uomo felice.  Capisco il resto, ma non credere che io sia inchiodato, fermo.  Io mi sono dato una svolta, io vivo lo stesso, ho i miei figli, e non vi nascondo che esco spesso
Con amici. Questo per dirvi che non sto qui per piangermi addosso.  Quello che è stato non si può cancellare. 

Ora vi chiedo scusa ma devo andare a lavoro, 
Questa sera vi racconterò un po' di più. 
Ditemi cosa volete che vi scrivo, il giorno della scoperta ?  O volete sapere alcuni contenuti dei diari?  Alcuni,,, non tutti!!!!
Grazie a tutti a più tardi buona serata.


----------



## Paolo123 (6 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Va che sembrano tutte uguali le storie e anche se ti sembra di averne riconosciuta una non è detto che riguardi te.
> Lo stesso errore l'avevo fatto anch'io.
> Pensavo di aver letto qui l'amante di mia moglie.
> Ma non era vero.


Io invece credo che mia moglie abbia scritto qui prima di me,  ma ci piccole cose che non quadrano,  ma la storia in sé molto simile per non dire uguale. 
Questo è il mio dubbio.


----------



## JON (6 Dicembre 2018)

Paolo123 ha detto:


> Hai ragione Jon, ma per il momento non posso,  se sono qui su questo forum c'è un motivo.


Capisco.


----------



## perplesso (6 Dicembre 2018)

Paolo123 ha detto:


> Io invece credo che mia moglie abbia scritto qui prima di me,  ma ci piccole cose che non quadrano,  ma la storia in sé molto simile per non dire uguale.
> Questo è il mio dubbio.


in effetti ricordo la storia di una donna che è stata scoperta dal marito che ha letto il suo diario.

non è stato molto tempo fa


----------



## Eagle72 (6 Dicembre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> ehm... per Paolo123 il messaggio vero?


Si


----------



## Eagle72 (6 Dicembre 2018)

Paolo123 ha detto:


> Io invece credo che mia moglie abbia scritto qui prima di me,  ma ci piccole cose che non quadrano,  ma la storia in sé molto simile per non dire uguale.
> Questo è il mio dubbio.


Avevo intuito.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Dicembre 2018)

Paolo123 ha detto:


> Cara brunetta, ti leggo spesso, e un piacere per me, ma sai c'è molto altro, che per il momento non me la sento di scrivere.
> Certo che mi ama,  sono io che sto smettendo di amarla.


Il motivo per cui “ti è caduta dal cuore” lo puoi capire?


----------



## Eagle72 (6 Dicembre 2018)

Paolo123 ha detto:


> Dispiace... Già fatto, anche per capire alcuni passaggi,  certo fa male, ma è stato un percorso obbligato. Se fossi stato io al suo posto avrei bruciato quei quaderni nel momento stesso che avrei lasciato l'amante.
> E oggi sarei stato un cornuto inconsapevole.
> Ma un uomo felice.  Capisco il resto, ma non credere che io sia inchiodato, fermo.  Io mi sono dato una svolta, io vivo lo stesso, ho i miei figli, e non vi nascondo che esco spesso
> Con amici. Questo per dirvi che non sto qui per piangermi addosso.  Quello che è stato non si può cancellare.
> ...


Se sei felice a noi va bene . Se ti sei iscritto avevi tu però un urgenza di comunicare, non noi di leggere.


----------



## kikko64 (6 Dicembre 2018)

Paolo123 ha detto:


> Cara brunetta, ti leggo spesso, e un piacere per me, ma sai c'è molto altro, che per il momento non me la sento di scrivere.
> Certo che mi ama,  sono *io che sto smettendo di amarla*.


Non è facile ... non è per niente facile smettere di amare qualcuno ... 
io credo che se si è amato profondamente una persona sia praticamente impossibile smettere di amarla ... 
io, separato in casa come te, ci sto provando ... inutilmente ... da anni ...


----------



## insane (6 Dicembre 2018)

Paolo123 ha detto:


> Se fossi stato io al suo posto avrei bruciato quei quaderni nel momento stesso che avrei lasciato l'amante.
> E oggi sarei stato un cornuto inconsapevole.


Ignorance is bliss! 

Comunque anche tua moglie eh, non solo scrivere cose che non dovrebbe, ma anche lasciarle li.. un minimo di opsec..


----------



## Lostris (6 Dicembre 2018)

Lei era [MENTION=7600]Zenzero[/MENTION]

http://www.tradimento.net/48-confessionale/25748-lasciata


----------



## Paolo123 (6 Dicembre 2018)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Non è facile ... non è per niente facile smettere di amare qualcuno ...
> io credo che se si è amato profondamente una persona sia praticamente impossibile smettere di amarla ...
> io, separato in casa come te, ci sto provando ... inutilmente ... da anni ...


Amico mio io non conosco la tua storia, però 
Io sono più che sicuro di riuscire.


----------



## Eagle72 (6 Dicembre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Lei era [MENTION=7600]Zenzero[/MENTION]
> 
> http://www.tradimento.net/48-confessionale/25748-lasciata


In effetti...rileggendo...è lei...riporta anche che l ha definita morta da quel giorno. Però fossi in lui apprezzerei che lei qui sinceramente scriveva che dopo sbandata aveva capito cosa voleva..cioè il tarlo che hanno in molti non dovrebbe averlo. Secondo me lui vuole esser letto da lei...se no non capisco perché si è iscritto visto che è convinto di chiudere e visto che anche lei legge.


----------



## Paolo123 (6 Dicembre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Lei era [MENTION=7600]Zenzero[/MENTION]
> 
> http://www.tradimento.net/48-confessionale/25748-lasciata


Esatto.


----------



## Eagle72 (6 Dicembre 2018)

Paolo123 ha detto:


> Esatto.


Ma è nata il 5 novembre 1980? Se si..è lei senza se e senza ma.


----------



## Lostris (6 Dicembre 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> In effetti...rileggendo...è lei...riporta anche che l ha definita morta da quel giorno. Però fossi in lui apprezzerei che lei qui sinceramente scriveva che dopo sbandata aveva capito cosa voleva..cioè il tarlo che hanno in molti non dovrebbe averlo. Secondo me lui vuole esser letto da lei...se no non capisco perché si è iscritto visto che è convinto di chiudere e visto che anche lei legge.


Forse ha dubbi di altro genere.
Magari pensa si sia confidata con qualcuno qui raccontando altro e vuole scoprirlo.

Oppure sta raccogliendo tutte le informazioni utili per gli azzeccagarbugli.

L’atteggiamento non é riparatore, ma non è neanche quello di chi considera l’altro morto... che normalmente non ti porta certo a scavare... a meno che non gli manchi qualche tassello per andare davvero oltre.

potrebbe anche essere tutta una costruzione per punirla.. 

Chissà.


----------



## Paolo123 (6 Dicembre 2018)

Ho scoperto tutto il primo ottobre,  mentre la storia di Zenzero è stata postata la fine di agosto,  questo è il mio dubbio!!! Per il resto è molto simile, tranne qualche particolare, per esempio io non ho mandato nessuna lettera dell'avvocato.  Ma ciò che ho trovato la lettera, una copia o bozza nei quaderni.
Lettera in cui lasciava l'amante. 
In quella settimana ero in ferie, e la domenica prima eravamo usciti a cena fuori, 
Non siamo andati a ballare, { ecco sono piccoli particolari}  e quella stessa sera abbiamo fatto l'amore, avevamo organizzato nel fine settimana 4 giorni fuori, e quel lunedì avevo deciso di biancheggiare la camera da letto. Vado per spostare leggermente un armadio e trovo una piccola valigetta, incuriosito la apro, e sfogliando alcuni quaderni trovo quella lettera.
La leggo e la rileggo, lei non era a casa, era uscita per la spesa, ma al rientro mi ha trovato con quella lettera fra le mani. 
In lacrime va in cucina. Io sconvolto prendo tutti i quaderni ed esco fuori casa, mi fermo in un parcheggio e leggo quei diari in cui noi non andavamo più d'accordo.  Cose allucinanti,  rientro a casa nel tardi pomeriggio,  prendo un po' di vestiti e le dico che vado per un po dai miei. ho letto tutto dall'inizio della loro relazione fino a pochi giorni prima della scoperta. Torno a casa dopo due settimane, anche perché dovevo rientrare per il lavoro.


----------



## Paolo123 (6 Dicembre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Forse ha dubbi di altro genere.
> Magari pensa si sia confidata con qualcuno qui raccontando altro e vuole scoprirlo.
> 
> Oppure sta raccogliendo tutte le informazioni utili per gli azzeccagarbugli.
> ...


Niente di quello che hai scritto lostris. 
Sono capitato qui per curiosità,  ho letto molte storie qui, e trovando la storia di Zenzero in primo impatto credevo che era lei. 
Io non punisco la madre dei miei figli, 
La mia  e solo curiosità.
Peccato che la Zenzero non scrive più qui.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Dicembre 2018)

Paolo123 ha detto:


> Niente di quello che hai scritto lostris.
> Sono capitato qui per curiosità,  ho letto molte storie qui, e trovando la storia di Zenzero in primo impatto credevo che era lei.
> Io non punisco la madre dei miei figli,
> La mia  e solo curiosità.
> Peccato che la Zenzero non scrive più qui.


Non credo che Zenzero sia tua moglie, però dovresti essere in grado di riconoscerla.
Ad esempio mio marito non direbbe mai biancheggiare. Anche lei userà termini che Zenzero usa o no.
Ma tua moglie è lì, puoi (e per me DEVI) parlare con lei direttamente.
Quello che conta sono i fatti. 
Il tradimento è un fatto. Ma anche il fatto che abbia scelto te è un fatto.
.Quello che conta sono i sentimenti e lei ti ama.
E tu?


----------



## Zenzero (7 Dicembre 2018)

Paolo123 ha detto:


> Niente di quello che hai scritto lostris.
> Sono capitato qui per curiosità,  ho letto molte storie qui, e trovando la storia di Zenzero in primo impatto credevo che era lei.
> Io non punisco la madre dei miei figli,
> La mia  e solo curiosità.
> Peccato che la Zenzero non scrive più qui.


Leggo poco ma leggo . Erano 
settimane senza login e mesi loggata


----------



## Lara3 (7 Dicembre 2018)

Zenzero ha detto:


> Leggo poco ma leggo . Erano
> settimane senza login e mesi loggata


Ciao ! 
Come va ? 
Cosa è successo poi ?


----------



## Zenzero (7 Dicembre 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ciao !
> Come va ?
> Cosa è successo poi ?


E' molto difficile la situazione . Per adesso siamo a casa assieme . Ha voluto parlare a tre con il mio amante . Più che un confronto e' stato come un volere essere partecipe di qualcosa da cui e' stato escluso . L ho visto veramente in sofferenza . Però adesso che l ha conosciuto ha visto che non è meglio o più bello o più ... ma è solo un uomo .


----------



## Paolo123 (7 Dicembre 2018)

Zenzero ha detto:


> Leggo poco ma leggo . Erano
> settimane senza login e mesi loggata


Grazie di essere intervenuta
Se ti va vorrei scambiare due chiacchiere con te.


----------



## Lara3 (7 Dicembre 2018)

Paolo123 ha detto:


> Cosa volete che vi scriva?
> La solita storia, che qui già avete letto e straletto, sono stato tradito, mia moglie si innamora di un altro uomo, relazione durata circa 2 anni e mezzo,  scoperto per una sua ingenuità, storia chiusa circa un anno fa, scoperto due mesi fa. Ora capisco il suo comportamento nei miei riguardi durante la sua relazione extra, poi decide di lasciarlo e di recuperare il matrimonio, e ci riesce, dopo un  riavvicinamento graduale nel corso di alcuni mesi.  Ero felice, avevo ritrovato mia moglie.  Ma purtroppo { per lei}. Ho scoperto tutto.  E da lì il nostro matrimonio è finito.
> Viviamo ancora nella stessa casa,  io faccio la mia vita, lei la sua, vi chiedete perché?
> Perché una separazione non possiamo permertela, lavoro solo io, ed ho un piccolo stipendio che ci permette di vivere ed arrivare giusto giusto a fine mese.
> ...


In certi casi nel futuro è ancora peggio: alla terribile sofferenza, disperazione iniziale subentra un’agghiacciante indifferenza. Indifferenza al dolore dell’altro oppure disprezzo e odio che sono peggio della rabbia e delusione iniziale. In altri casi il tempo lenisce un po’ le ferite.
Ma tornare come prima: no, non ci credo.


----------



## Bruja (7 Dicembre 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> In certi casi nel futuro è ancora peggio: alla terribile sofferenza, disperazione iniziale subentra un’agghiacciante indifferenza. Indifferenza al dolore dell’altro oppure disprezzo e odio che sono peggio della rabbia e delusione iniziale. In altri casi il tempo lenisce un po’ le ferite.
> Ma tornare come prima: no, non ci credo.


Appunto, il prima aveva presupposti che ormai sono cambiati. 
L'agghiacciante indifferenza a volte non è neppure percepita, si è offesi nell'amor proprio e quello è un cattivo cliente...
L'ho detto altrove, la mente umana è un archivio incancellabile, si possono reimpostare i rapporti, cercare di analizzare e capire gli errori, spesso reciproci, ma la condivisione esterna alla coppia di pensieri, piaceri e complicità sono un bagaglio difficilmente eliminabile.  Magari esistono giustificazioni e concorsi di colpa ma il/la primo/a che inganna, tradisce e si crea una realtà parallela avrà tracciato il solco. L'altro/a non saprà mai se e quando fidarsi, 
Parliamone pure fino alla notte dei tempi, ma questa è la natura umana, piaccia o meno...


----------



## riccardo1973 (7 Dicembre 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Scommetto mail o vechio cellulare   o chat..insomma tecnologico...la tecnologia aiuta tantissimo a tradire...ma lascia segni  anche dopo anni...e anche con contenuti forti pesanti da digerire (io ad esempio ho scelto di non recuperare chat dal suo telefono..se lo avessi fatto sarebbe stato pesante reggere...una cosa è immaginare situazioni, frasi, un altra è leggere....ti si stampano in testa)


io invece se devo prendere una decisione per la mia vita devo sapere tutto! infatti ho letto le chat, scaricato i file multimediali, conservo tutto. Una cosa è sapere che ci scopava ecc ecc una cosa è leggere le verbalizzazioni delle loro scopate, lo struggimento, i mi manchi vorrei stare li conte, essere nuda con te adesso, ecc ecc...guarda fa la differenza tra il sentirsi dire: abbiamo avuto dei rapporti, si, ero un pò coinvolta ma poi, sai, ho capito...che tu, che noi..
un'altra cosa è leggere questi messaggi infuocati!


----------



## Eagle72 (7 Dicembre 2018)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> io invece se devo prendere una decisione per la mia vita devo sapere tutto! infatti ho letto le chat, scaricato i file multimediali, conservo tutto. Una cosa è sapere che ci scopava ecc ecc una cosa è leggere le verbalizzazioni delle loro scopate, lo struggimento, i mi manchi vorrei stare li conte, essere nuda con te adesso, ecc ecc...guarda fa la differenza tra il sentirsi dire: abbiamo avuto dei rapporti, si, ero un pò coinvolta ma poi, sai, ho capito...che tu, che noi..
> un'altra cosa è leggere questi messaggi infuocati!


Ma se uno fa certe cose sicuro ha anche pensato, scritto, e detto cose del genere. Non avra' mai scritto che scopata mediocre, meglio mio marito. Avra' scritto non vedevo l'ora, mi è piaciuto, a quando la prossima...Orbene..''sapere tutto''..anche io ho voluto saperlo...ma non deve contemplare anche leggere chat, o avere un dvd dei loro amplessi e vedermeli con pop corn in braccio. A cosa gioverebbe? Se poi voglio lasciarla è giusto cosi... potessi tornare indietro vorrei non sapere chi era lui, perché se lo vedo mi da fastidio, non sapere il dove succedeva, per stesso motivo. Ecc. Il sapere tutto per me significa perché, cosa provava verso me e lui, sapere quanto è durato. Ma leggere i messaggi ''poso le bambine a scuola hai comperato preservativo?'' , mi farebbe male...eppure è ovvio che è successo. I primi tempi le ho chiesto tutto...posizioni, numero volte, dove, quando ecc. Oggi ti direi non avrei voluto..perché ho davanti ai miei occhi scene dettagliate...che non giovano alla causa. Ma tutti ci cascano all'inizio. Ho scelto però di non recuperare chat...avrei trovato solo sale per le mie ferite, non certo balsamo e unguenti


----------



## Paolo123 (7 Dicembre 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> In certi casi nel futuro è ancora peggio: alla terribile sofferenza, disperazione iniziale subentra un’agghiacciante indifferenza. Indifferenza al dolore dell’altro oppure disprezzo e odio che sono peggio della rabbia e delusione iniziale. In altri casi il tempo lenisce un po’ le ferite.
> Ma tornare come prima: no, non ci credo.


Quoto quasi tutto, l'indifferenza e subentrata 
Al mio rientro a casa, oltre la delusione e la rabbia che provo tutt'oggi {è la rabbia la tengo per me,}   non la odio,
Non la odio perché ho vissuto i più belli momenti della mia vita con lei, perché lo amata, e a parte quei due anni e mezzo mi sono sempre sentito amato. E qui rispondo anche a Brunetta, si la amo ancora, non più come prima, ma sento dentro di me che quella fiamma si sta spegnendo lentamente,
Ed è quello che voglio.  La disprezzo, si tanto, 
Non tanto perché si è Innamorato di un altro, 
Ma per ciò che ha fatto con l'altro, è con gli altri.


----------



## Paolo123 (7 Dicembre 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> Appunto, il prima aveva presupposti che ormai sono cambiati.
> L'agghiacciante indifferenza a volte non è neppure percepita, si è offesi nell'amor proprio e quello è un cattivo cliente...
> L'ho detto altrove, la mente umana è un archivio incancellabile, si possono reimpostare i rapporti, cercare di analizzare e capire gli errori, spesso reciproci, ma la condivisione esterna alla coppia di pensieri, piaceri e complicità sono un bagaglio difficilmente eliminabile.  Magari esistono giustificazioni e concorsi di colpa ma il/la primo/a che inganna, tradisce e si crea una realtà parallela avrà tracciato il solco. L'altro/a non saprà mai se e quando fidarsi,
> Parliamone pure fino alla notte dei tempi, ma questa è la natura umana, piaccia o meno...


Quoto, 
Sicuramente avrò avuto le mie colpe, 
Ma questo non giustifica il tradimento, 
E non mi interessa neanche analizzare, 
Si analizza se si ha intenzione di ricostruire, 
Ed io non voglio vivere il resto della mia vita con una compagna che avevo idealizzato e che oggi mi è completamente diversa.


----------



## patroclo (7 Dicembre 2018)

Paolo123 ha detto:


> Quoto,
> Sicuramente avrò avuto le mie colpe,
> Ma questo non giustifica il tradimento,
> E non mi interessa neanche analizzare,
> ...


se preso letteralmente il neretto potrebbe essere fonte d'infinite discussioni, nel senso che hai sposato una donna e ci hai fatto due figli senza capire esattamente con chi.

Ma la "realtà" della tua compagna, indipendentemente dal tradimento, è una donna che non t'interessa? non esiste la possibilità di basi nuove e più consapevoli?


----------



## JON (7 Dicembre 2018)

Paolo123 ha detto:


> Quoto quasi tutto, l'indifferenza e subentrata
> Al mio rientro a casa, oltre la delusione e la rabbia che provo tutt'oggi {è la rabbia la tengo per me,} non la odio,
> Non la odio perché ho vissuto i più belli momenti della mia vita con lei, perché lo amata, e a parte quei due anni e mezzo mi sono sempre sentito amato. E qui rispondo anche a Brunetta, si la amo ancora, non più come prima, ma sento dentro di me che quella fiamma si sta spegnendo lentamente,
> Ed è quello che voglio. La disprezzo, si tanto,
> ...


Il comportamento di lei, considera, potrebbe avere uno sfondo patologico. Soprattutto se parli di "altri", intesi come tanti, troppi o quantomeno diversi. Promiscuità, anche io la trovo inaccettabile, ma questo è un giudizio personale.

Purtroppo hai perso la stima di tua moglie. Io penso che a prescindere dalla sporcizia che hai trovato e dalle immagini che questa roba ti scatena nella mente, alla fine dei conti il risultato è che tua moglie si è trasformata di colpo in una persona che non puoi più desiderare dal punto di vista etico ed intellettuale. Prima ancora di aspetti quali amore e sentimenti annessi. È come se la conoscessi ora per la prima volta così com'è e non penseresti mai di poter costruire alcunchè con una persona fatta così. Quindi ripudi tutto di lei ad eccezione di tutto quello che oltre voi resta e che va tutelato al fine di non permettere che certi danni si estendano fino ad arrivare a persone che in tutto questo non c'entrano.


----------



## Zenzero (7 Dicembre 2018)

Paolo123 ha detto:


> Grazie di essere intervenuta
> Se ti va vorrei scambiare due chiacchiere con te.


Chiedi pure . Non farti ingannare però da quello che hai letto . Si scrivono e dicono tante cose e non è detto che il loro significato significhi in realtà per lei quello che ha scritto .


----------



## JON (7 Dicembre 2018)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> io invece se devo prendere una decisione per la mia vita devo sapere tutto! infatti ho letto le chat, scaricato i file multimediali, conservo tutto. Una cosa è sapere che ci scopava ecc ecc una cosa è leggere le verbalizzazioni delle loro scopate, lo struggimento, i mi manchi vorrei stare li conte, essere nuda con te adesso, ecc ecc...guarda fa la differenza tra il sentirsi dire: abbiamo avuto dei rapporti, si, ero un pò coinvolta ma poi, sai, ho capito...che tu, che noi..
> un'altra cosa è leggere questi messaggi infuocati!


Abbi pazienza, ma quando tra due, o più, amanti c'è sesso, stai tranquillo che vi è anche un contorno intellettuale e sentimentale che, almeno sulla carta, ha un certo peso. Che poi tutto questo sia funzionale e confinato al contesto clandestino, e magari a dissolversi quando tutto salta, è un altro paio di maniche.

Il punto pero è che non bisogna illudersi del fatto che se il proprio partner scopava ad occhi chiusi allora e meglio che se lo avesse fatto ad occhi aperti mentre se la rideva. Oppure diceva quello piuttosto che quell'altro, anzi a volte i gesti più eclatanti sono quelli più inconsistenti.


----------



## JON (7 Dicembre 2018)

Zenzero ha detto:


> Chiedi pure . Non farti ingannare però da quello che hai letto . Si scrivono e dicono tante cose e non è detto che il loro significato significhi in realtà per lei quello che ha scritto .


Ecco. La prova provata.


----------



## Paolo123 (7 Dicembre 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> se preso letteralmente il neretto potrebbe essere fonte d'infinite discussioni, nel senso che hai sposato una donna e ci hai fatto due figli senza capire esattamente con chi.
> 
> Ma la "realtà" della tua compagna, indipendentemente dal tradimento, è una donna che non t'interessa? non esiste la possibilità di basi nuove e più consapevoli?


No!!
Beh credo che la mia compagna sia cambiata nel corso degli anni, ed io non ho notato questo cambiamento, anche perché è un cambiamento a me nascosto, oppure dopo tanti anni assieme, in fondo non la conoscevo così!
Non riesco sinceramente a mettere quel {indipendentemente} da parte,  non mi interessa, e non esistono possibilità di nuove basi,Proprio per il tradimento e tutto il resto.


----------



## Paolo123 (7 Dicembre 2018)

JON ha detto:


> Il comportamento di lei, considera, potrebbe avere uno sfondo patologico. Soprattutto se parli di "altri", intesi come tanti, troppi o quantomeno diversi. Promiscuità, anche io la trovo inaccettabile, ma questo è un giudizio personale.
> 
> Purtroppo hai perso la stima di tua moglie. Io penso che a prescindere dalla sporcizia che hai trovato e dalle immagini che questa roba ti scatena nella mente, alla fine dei conti il risultato è che tua moglie si è trasformata di colpo in una persona che non puoi più desiderare dal punto di vista etico ed intellettuale. Prima ancora di aspetti quali amore e sentimenti annessi. È come se la conoscessi ora per la prima volta così com'è e non penseresti mai di poter costruire alcunchè con una persona fatta così. Quindi ripudi tutto di lei ad eccezione di tutto quello che oltre voi resta e che va tutelato al fine di non permettere che certi danni si estendano fino ad arrivare a persone che in tutto questo non c'entrano.


Esatto.
Il tuo giudizio personale è identico al mio. 
Caro  Jon se avessi la possibilità economica di mantenere figli e moglie e me stesso,
Avrei chiesto già la separazione, non è facile per me condividere lo stesso letto anche se non ci sfioriamo,  ma per amore dei miei figli,
E perché no, anche per lei, e preferibile non far mancare niente di tutto ciò che abbiamo ora. Non è un gran che visto magari da fuori,
Ma per noi è già tanto potersi sedere a tavola e mangiare insieme. 
Poi chissà forse sarò fortunato, visto che sono sfortunato in amore, vinco sul enalotto
E ci separiamo senza far mancare niente a nessuno.


----------



## JON (7 Dicembre 2018)

Paolo123 ha detto:


> Esatto.


Mi pare che tu abbia le idee chiare su quello che sia il vostro destino.
Credo che, nonostante la prossimità temporale dei fatti, le contromisure che stai adottando siano alquanto ponderate, anche se fortemente soggettive.

Considera che ora come ora il percorso che ti aspetta è mitigato, in un certo senso positivamente, da fattori e intenzioni che in qualche modo fanno tra di voi da collante. Col tempo queste cose sono destinate a cambiare naturalmente e a seconda delle vicissitudini. A quel punto non sarà facile, a freddo, guardarsi in faccia e non vedere altro che desolazione.
Teoricamente il tuo fine ultimo, nonché la dovuta conclusione, dovrebbe essere la separazione. Ovviamente dopo che le tue priorità avranno ottenuto la giusta considerazione.


----------



## JON (7 Dicembre 2018)

Paolo123 ha detto:


> Esatto.
> Il tuo giudizio personale è identico al mio.
> Caro  Jon se avessi la possibilità economica di mantenere figli e moglie e me stesso,
> Avrei chiesto già la separazione, non è facile per me condividere lo stesso letto anche se non ci sfioriamo,  ma per amore dei miei figli,
> ...


Ecco. Ho letto solo ora.


----------



## Paolo123 (7 Dicembre 2018)

Zenzero ha detto:


> Chiedi pure . Non farti ingannare però da quello che hai letto . Si scrivono e dicono tante cose e non è detto che il loro significato significhi in realtà per lei quello che ha scritto .


Perché dici questo?
Si scrivono le emozioni in quel determinato momento, perché rinnegare? Ora?
Non capisco quando dici { Si scrivono e dicono tante cose e non è detto che il loro significato significhi in realtà per lei quello che ha scritto}
Posso chiederti il motivo principale che ti ha fatto tornare sui tuo passi?  Se tu amavi l'altro, perché non hai lasciato tuo marito?
Essendo anche per te stato una sofferenza.
avrei tante domande da porti, ma non sono sicuro di volere leggere le risposte
Quindi se puoi ti chiedo solo com'è la situazione in questo momento con tuo marito.  Ho letto nel tuo trend che ti ha mandato la lettera dal suo avvocato, 
Ho letto la risposta a Lara e sinceramente non capisco l'incontro a tre. A cosa è potuto servire a lui, cioè tuo marito. 
A presto.
E grazie per la tua disponibilità


----------



## Marjanna (7 Dicembre 2018)

Ciao Paolo, posso chiederti come è finita la storia tra tua moglie e l'amante? Ne parla nel suo diario?


----------



## JON (7 Dicembre 2018)

Paolo123 ha detto:


> Esatto.
> Il tuo giudizio personale è identico al mio.
> Caro  Jon se avessi la possibilità economica di mantenere figli e moglie e me stesso,
> Avrei chiesto già la separazione, non è facile per me condividere lo stesso letto anche se non ci sfioriamo,  ma per amore dei miei figli,
> ...


Vedi, tua moglie in definitiva ti ha fatto anche una concessione, ovvero quella per cui da uomo devoto per convenzione, scopri anche che non ne sei dipendente. Al contrario di lei, la quale, a quanto pare, traeva energia e sostegno proprio dal relazionarsi. Tua moglie in quelle faccende non credo che desse più di quanto riceveva. Il suo tornaconto era di certo più utile di quello che con le parole e i fatti, potesse dare all'amante (o amanti?).

Non a caso ha mollato i bagordi ed è tornata all'ovile. In questo frangente dev'essere successo qualcosa che le ha fatto cambiare idea. Ecco, sarebbe interessante sapere cos'è successo in quel momento. Potrebbe essere semplicemente perché si sia sinceramente ravveduta oppure che sia stata indotta a tornare sui suoi passi da qualche evento legato alle sue frequentazioni, ooancora mera convenienza dettata dal buon senso.  In ogni caso si è ravveduta non di certo per le tue pressioni, qualcosa pur significherà, d'altronde credo che, come te, anche lei ad un certo punto abbia avvertito premura per la sua famiglia. Tu comunque hai tutto il diritto di svalutare quelle intenzioni.


----------



## Lostris (8 Dicembre 2018)

Paolo123 ha detto:


> Perché dici questo?
> Si scrivono le emozioni in quel determinato momento, perché rinnegare? Ora?
> Non capisco quando dici { Si scrivono e dicono tante cose e non è detto che il loro significato significhi in realtà per lei quello che ha scritto}


Ti sei mai riletto dopo del tempo trovandoti dinanzi ad un riflesso in cui non ti riconosci appieno?

Non ti è mai capitato di pensare, rispetto ad azioni e comportamenti passati, a quanto tu fossi scemo (o qualsiasi altra cosa)? 
E non alla luce di fantomatiche conseguenze... solo per il tempo che passa o per consapevolezza maggiore.

Non è rinnegare niente, ma riposizionare. 
I fatti rimangono tali, le azioni sono compiute, le emozioni sono provate. 

Le intensità guardate senza distorsioni in un certo senso si ridimensionano.
Ed è quello il significato ultimo che prendono.

Credo che leggere qualcun altro ti catapulti nel momento dello scritto, ma senza avere le chiavi interpretative corrette.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Dicembre 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Ma se uno fa certe cose sicuro ha anche pensato, scritto, e detto cose del genere. Non avra' mai scritto che scopata mediocre, meglio mio marito. Avra' scritto non vedevo l'ora, mi è piaciuto, a quando la prossima...Orbene..''sapere tutto''..anche io ho voluto saperlo...ma non deve contemplare anche leggere chat, o avere un dvd dei loro amplessi e vedermeli con pop corn in braccio. A cosa gioverebbe? Se poi voglio lasciarla è giusto cosi... potessi tornare indietro vorrei non sapere chi era lui, perché se lo vedo mi da fastidio, non sapere il dove succedeva, per stesso motivo. Ecc. Il sapere tutto per me significa perché, cosa provava verso me e lui, sapere quanto è durato. Ma leggere i messaggi ''poso le bambine a scuola hai comperato preservativo?'' , mi farebbe male...eppure è ovvio che è successo. I primi tempi le ho chiesto tutto...posizioni, numero volte, dove, quando ecc. Oggi ti direi non avrei voluto..perché ho davanti ai miei occhi scene dettagliate...che non giovano alla causa. Ma tutti ci cascano all'inizio. Ho scelto però di non recuperare chat...avrei trovato solo sale per le mie ferite, non certo balsamo e unguenti


Ti leggessero tutti!


----------



## Brunetta (8 Dicembre 2018)

Paolo123 ha detto:


> Quoto quasi tutto, l'indifferenza e subentrata
> Al mio rientro a casa, oltre la delusione e la rabbia che provo tutt'oggi {è la rabbia la tengo per me,}   non la odio,
> Non la odio perché ho vissuto i più belli momenti della mia vita con lei, perché lo amata, e a parte quei due anni e mezzo mi sono sempre sentito amato. E qui rispondo anche a Brunetta, si la amo ancora, non più come prima, ma sento dentro di me che quella fiamma si sta spegnendo lentamente,
> Ed è quello che voglio.  La disprezzo, si tanto,
> ...


Altri?


----------



## JON (8 Dicembre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ti sei mai riletto dopo del tempo trovandoti dinanzi ad un riflesso in cui non ti riconosci appieno?
> 
> Non ti è mai capitato di pensare, rispetto ad azioni e comportamenti passati, a quanto tu fossi scemo (o qualsiasi altra cosa)?
> E non alla luce di fantomatiche conseguenze... solo per il tempo che passa o per consapevolezza maggiore.
> ...


E' vero, il processo di maturazione di una persona avviene attraverso l'elaborazione degli errori con aggiustamenti quasi spontanei.

Il problema è che in queste faccende vi sono dei limiti invalicabili. La venia che ci si concede per i propri errori nel momento in cui si compiono di certo non può incontrare la magnanimità del partner tradito quando questo si trova di fronte qualcosa di alieno. Ci sono tradimenti che abbattono la stima verso chi li compie, atti che vengono ritenuti fuori scala da chi li subisce. Tuttavia c'è sempre una spiegazione per tutto, ma al di la della comprensione è anche normale che qualcuno maturi un'idea diversa nei nostri confronti nel momento in cui sbagliamo.

Immagino ad esempio i comportamenti di lei quando, in tempi non sospetti per Paolo, adottava comportamenti incomprensibili e offensivi per lui, non solo ma pure per la figlia, che percepiva una certa incoerenza. A posteriori certe cose lasciano segni indelebili, tra i quali il tradimento come atto finale è probabilmente il danno minore.

Se poi si considera, adesso azzardo, che qui potrebbero essere accadute cose alquanto pesanti per la morale comune, allora il grado di mistificazione messo in atto in questa storia potrebbe essere davvero intollerabile.


----------



## stany (8 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Sono un uomo mancato!


Principessa del foro


----------



## Foglia (8 Dicembre 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Principessa del foro &#55357;&#56832;


Ma non ci credi? 
Io sono molto mascolina


----------



## stany (8 Dicembre 2018)

Paolo123 ha detto:


> Ragazzi io ascolto tutti,  ma la decisione è stata presa nel momento stesso della scoperta,  ho avuto modo di riflettere se era una decisione giusta per me con il passar del tempo,  e vi dico che più passa il tempo e più sono convinto della mia decisione,
> Chi è Francof ?


Beh... certo,una relazione di oltre due anni,non è solo una voglia estemporanea di brivido o di gratificazione momentanea o contingente; una debolezza passeggera. Capisco la tua retrospettiva nel valutare momenti ,azioni , scelte di tua moglie al tempo della tresca e soprattutto, il collocare il giudizio dei terzi (vicini, amici,parenti) che quasi sempre sono a conoscenza della situazione. Ed è questo ad inquinare un giudizio ed una decisione che dovrebbero essere scevri da tali retaggi e condizionamenti, che attengono  al concetto di onore e  dignità; invece la valutazione dovrebbe essere sull'oggi ,sui sentimenti che si provano (tu dici che ti stai disamorando, quindi che ami ancora). L'essere umano è in continuo cambiamento: ieri eravamo diversi da oggi,domani lo saremo ulteriormente. L'unica cosa che conta sono i sentimenti; ma detto egoisticamente: devono gratificare chi li prova ,non per avere un tornaconto. Ma se sei arrivato al punto di non sopportare più il suo odore , l'alito,la sua immagine ,beh...allora , amico, posso capire la tua decisione ed il tuo stato d'animo.Non ricordo la tua età;  ma se sei vicino ai quaranta, capisco anche la frustrazione ad accettare il tutto per i figli , l'impossibilità economica di lasciare ecc....
Se riesci passa sopra al senso retroattivo  di dignità calpestata, che tanto sarebbe come chiudere la stalla quando i buoi .....vedi solo se lei è sincera e se tu lami ancora.


----------



## stany (8 Dicembre 2018)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Non è facile ... non è per niente facile smettere di amare qualcuno ...
> io credo che se si è amato profondamente una persona sia praticamente impossibile smettere di amarla ...
> io, separato in casa come te, ci sto provando ... inutilmente ... da anni ...


Eh.eh..eh... 
(ero rimasto che vi eravate separati di fatto)


----------



## stany (8 Dicembre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Lei era [MENTION=7600]Zenzero[/MENTION]
> 
> http://www.tradimento.net/48-confessionale/25748-lasciata


Ma no....lui non ha l'avvocato e poi non sono separati....


----------



## Lostris (8 Dicembre 2018)

JON ha detto:


> E' vero, il processo di maturazione di una persona avviene attraverso l'elaborazione degli errori con aggiustamenti quasi spontanei.
> 
> Il problema è che in queste faccende vi sono dei limiti invalicabili. La venia che ci si concede per i propri errori nel momento in cui si compiono di certo non può incontrare la magnanimità del partner tradito quando questo si trova di fronte qualcosa di alieno. Ci sono tradimenti che abbattono la stima verso chi li compie, atti che vengono ritenuti fuori scala da chi li subisce. Tuttavia c'è sempre una spiegazione per tutto, ma al di la della comprensione è anche normale che qualcuno maturi un'idea diversa nei nostri confronti nel momento in cui sbagliamo.
> 
> ...


Io non parlavo di errori, ma di intensità.

Poi ci può stare chi a posteriori valuta delle azioni come tali, ma considerare in questo modo una relazione di due anni e mezzo, per dire, mi sembrerebbe assurdo.

Come non parlavo delle conseguenze, di certo non ci si può aspettare magnanimità o comprensione.
Rispondevo a Paolo che vedeva come un “rinnegare” la rilettura di certe emozioni e intensità da parte di chi le ha vissute. 
Rilettura che non è autoindulgenza.

E se vuoi una prova di questo scollamento, e anche l’unico fatto che magari può essere considerato “attenuante”, è che lei ha chiuso e scelto di dedicarsi al rapporto ufficiale.

Ma la valutazione di attenuanti e aggravanti dipende ovviamente solo da lui e dal suo parametro di giudizio.
E mi sembra che abbia già emesso sentenza senza possibilità di appello .


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma non ci credi?
> Io sono molto mascolina


donna baffuta sempre piaciuta?


----------



## Foglia (8 Dicembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> donna baffuta sempre piaciuta?




Spetta che vado a controllare  

No. Proprio in termini di gusti. E talvolta pure di modi di fare.


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Spetta che vado a controllare
> 
> No. Proprio in termini di gusti. E talvolta pure di modi di fare.


ma esteticamente, e nel vestire?


----------



## stany (8 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma non ci credi?
> Io sono molto mascolina


Certo, leggendoti ti credo.


----------



## Foglia (8 Dicembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma esteticamente, e nel vestire?


Esteticamente e nel vestire sono donna.... Ma mascolina.


----------



## JON (8 Dicembre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Io non parlavo di errori, ma di intensità.
> 
> Poi ci può stare chi a posteriori valuta delle azioni come tali, ma considerare in questo modo una relazione di due anni e mezzo, per dire, mi sembrerebbe assurdo.
> 
> ...


Anche quello è un tentativo maldestro del tradito che tenta di svalutare in qualche modo il traditore e le vicende annesse. Un tassello come tanti atto alla demolizione in corso che è funzionale al suo stato d'animo.

 Il traditore non rinnega un bel niente, al massimo, a posteriori, ricolloca, come hai detto tu, pensieri e situazioni. Ma se si guarda indietro probabilmente rivive e ricorda in modo compassionevole quello che in quei momenti era e viveva, quasi fosse qualcun altro.

Per Paolo che è "fresco" quello è un atteggiamento alquanto comprensibile, naturalmente col tempo dovrà assumere che certi fatti non vanno strumentalizzati, ma piuttosto acquisiti come tali e senza false illusioni, cosa quest'ultima che mi pare non gli appartenga visto che è saltato direttamente alla condanna. Cosi come deve assumere che quei fatti avevano una valenza reale nei momenti e nei contesti in cui avvenivano, lui commette solo l'errore di renderli assoluti. In realtà è tutto relativo, cosi come Zenzero tentava di spiegargli.


----------



## Paolo123 (8 Dicembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ciao Paolo, posso chiederti come è finita la storia tra tua moglie e l'amante? Ne parla nel suo diario?


Si,  ma credo che abbia avuto qualche aiuto dall'esterno, come è successo a Zenzero, 
Perché sul diario c'è un vuoto di un mese e mezzo, poi c'è stato il primo tentativo di avvicinamento nei miei confronti con fasi altalenanti, qui percepisco il suo dolore nel lasciare l'altro, sulla lettera di addio non c'è data, ma è una brutta copia,  perché ci sono parole leggermente cancellate e riscritte. 
Spiegherò con calma tutto il contenuto dei due anni, lo farò a parole mie, perché ci sono parole che mi fanno schifo.  Quindi troverò le parole in italiano.  Ho bisogno di tempo per farlo perché io vi leggo, ma mi è difficile rispondervi ora per motivi di lavoro. 
Colgo l'occasione per porgere gli auguri a tutte quelle che si chiamano immacolata.


----------



## Ingenua (8 Dicembre 2018)

JON ha detto:


> Anche quello è un tentativo maldestro del tradito che tenta di svalutare in qualche modo il traditore e le vicende annesse. Un tassello come tanti atto alla demolizione in corso che è funzionale al suo stato d'animo.
> 
> Il traditore non rinnega un bel niente, al massimo, a posteriori, ricolloca, come hai detto tu, pensieri e situazioni. Ma se si guarda indietro probabilmente rivive e ricorda in modo compassionevole quello che in quei momenti era e viveva, quasi fosse qualcun altro.
> 
> Per Paolo che è "fresco" quello è un atteggiamento alquanto comprensibile, naturalmente col tempo dovrà assumere che certi fatti non vanno strumentalizzati, ma piuttosto acquisiti come tali e senza false illusioni, cosa quest'ultima che mi pare non gli appartenga visto che è saltato direttamente alla condanna. Cosi come deve assumere che *quei fatti avevano una valenza reale nei momenti e nei contesti in cui avvenivano, lui commette solo l'errore di renderli assoluti. *In realtà è tutto relativo, cosi come Zenzero tentava di spiegargli.


Anch'io li ho resi assoluti al tempo della scoperta. Ho cercato per tre anni di trasformarli in qualcosa che fosse collocato e recluso in un dato periodo ma per me è stato impossibile... Paolo ha saltato tutto un processo di pensiero che a me ha fatto solo male e col senno di poi sono convinta che le prime sensazioni che si provano dopo la scoperta e le prime decisioni che si prendono, alla fine sono quelle giuste per se stessi. Io sento di aver "perso" tre anni di vita cercando di dare una possibilità alla nostra storia (e ricordo che non ho figli e non sono mai stata sposata).


----------



## JON (8 Dicembre 2018)

Ingenua ha detto:


> Anch'io li ho resi assoluti al tempo della scoperta. Ho cercato per tre anni di trasformarli in qualcosa che fosse collocato e recluso in un dato periodo ma per me è stato impossibile... Paolo ha saltato tutto un processo di pensiero che a me ha fatto solo male e col senno di poi sono convinta che le prime sensazioni che si provano dopo la scoperta e le prime decisioni che si prendono, alla fine sono quelle giuste per se stessi. Io sento di aver "perso" tre anni di vita cercando di dare una possibilità alla nostra storia (e ricordo che non ho figli e non sono mai stata sposata).


In questi casi in effetti l'istinto ci parla chiaramente ed è l'unico di cui fidarsi probabilmente.


----------



## Paolo123 (8 Dicembre 2018)

JON ha detto:


> Vedi, tua moglie in definitiva ti ha fatto anche una concessione, ovvero quella per cui da uomo devoto per convenzione, scopri anche che non ne sei dipendente. Al contrario di lei, la quale, a quanto pare, traeva energia e sostegno proprio dal relazionarsi. Tua moglie in quelle faccende non credo che desse più di quanto riceveva. Il suo tornaconto era di certo più utile di quello che con le parole e i fatti, potesse dare all'amante (o amanti?).
> 
> Non a caso ha mollato i bagordi ed è tornata all'ovile. In questo frangente dev'essere successo qualcosa che le ha fatto cambiare idea. Ecco, sarebbe interessante sapere cos'è successo in quel momento. Potrebbe essere semplicemente perché si sia sinceramente ravveduta oppure che sia stata indotta a tornare sui suoi passi da qualche evento legato alle sue frequentazioni, ooancora mera convenienza dettata dal buon senso.  In ogni caso si è ravveduta non di certo per le tue pressioni, qualcosa pur significherà, d'altronde credo che, come te, anche lei ad un certo punto abbia avvertito premura per la sua famiglia. Tu comunque hai tutto il diritto di svalutare quelle intenzioni.




Scusami Jon ma la prima parte non riesco a capirla, mentre per la seconda parte provo a risponderti in base a ciò che è scritto nel diario e qui rispondo anche a marjanna
Lu, i il suo amante lo conosco, lavora a pochi isolati da noi, si incontravano tutti i giorni perché lavora in un supermercato, lei provava attrazione per lui, all'inizio lei non aveva nessuna intenzione di avere una storia extra, 
Ma scriveva sul diario di quando era bello. 
Poi con il tempo, tra chiacchiere e sguardi lei capisce che lui la desidera, in quel periodo tra noi le cose andavano bene, ma questo è quello che pensavo io,  lei non si è mai lamentata del nostro rapporto, mai!!! 
Io lavoravo più di 10 ore a giorno per noi, cercando sempre di non fare mancare niente, ma si sa che la vita cambia quando ci sono più responsabilità, non è più quella vita spie serata da fidanzati, ecco forse a lei questo le mancava, ma a me mai ha accennato una parola.  Continuo. 
Lui la invita un uscita serale, lei rifiuta perché non poteva di sera, e rimandano al mattino dopo che io andavo a lavoro e figli a scuola. 
Questo erano i loro incontri, una volta a settimana di giorno,  si innamora di lui,  e lui di lei, scrive dei passaggi in cui lui esprime il suo amore e la delusione di non averla conosciuta prima. Qui inizia un leggero distacco tra me e lei, ma io non capivo, per era un momento di stress per lei, e anche mio che in quel periodo cambio lavoro, 
Passa circa un anno, inutile che vi scrivo i sentimenti che si scambiava con l'altro, io nei suoi diari non c'ero più, tranne quando litigavamo, si si litigava perché chiedevo spiegazioni, non mi cercava più, ero sempre iio a cercare lei, e a me sembrava che mi dava il contentino.  Dopo circa un anno e mezzo di relazione extra, le cose tra noi precipitano, incominciamo a litigare per cose futili, il sesso si affievolisce, stanco di questa situazione, e chiusura da prete sua su spiegazioni e chiarimenti su ciò che ci stava accadendo a noi,  sono io che non la cerco più, mi sembrava ogni volta di cercare la carità. Qui inizia un percorso  con il suo amante,  da premettere che lui non è sposato. 
Qui inizia del sesso che con me non avrebbe mai avuto. , prima a tre con lei e un altra donna, poi successivamente con due uomini 
Ed i fine orgie, e orge con solo uomini. 
Sono stato molto sintetico, non mi va di scrivere altro, non mi va di scrivere ciò che scriveva sul diario, quindi vi chiedo gentilmente di non fare domande a riguardo. 
Io in questo periodo venivo s ritto sui suoi diari solo per avere un pretesto per uscire la sera, specificava che al mio rientro un motivo per litigare,  che poi si trasformava in un pretesto per uscire con le sue amiche, riferendo che ero diventato pesante, e altro.... 
Una sera ennesimo litigio,  lei esce io a casa con i figli,  torno a casa alle 4 del mattino, 
Quando mi alzai feci colazione,  lei venne in cucina, e io gli dissi, se continuiamo così,  ci separiamo.  Ma lo dissi, così, per rabbia perché non ne potevo più,l. Di certo non pensavo minimamente a separarmi. 
Da questo evento dopo circa un mese dove la sento silenziosa e assente ,  incomincia ad avvicinarsi a me. 
Colgo l'occasione è mi avvicino a lei anch'io ma a volte sentivo che le dava fastidio se la coccolavo, quindi con questi alti e bassi decisi definitivamente di essere indifferente, 
Se voleva me doveva venire lei, io non feci più niente, e così con il tempo e lei che si avvicina a me, ma io per un po resto impassibile, gle lo fatta un po' pesare,  perché temevo in un suo passo indietro. 
Una notte lei organizzo una cena a casa in lume di candela, si fece bella e si vesti in modo provocante,  quella notte e le successive notti sono ancora impresse nella mia mente, faccemmo l'amore in modo un po' diverso, era lei che prendeva tutte le iniziative, mi sentivo un po' sottomesso, non era mai stata così disinibita,  provocatrice con un sguardo malizioso, da lì in poi il sesso è stato diverso di prima, né ero felice, perché la vedevo felice, era tornata, quella di prima,  non abbiamo più litigato,  il sesso era diverso perché io non ho mai forzato mia moglie in pratiche un po' tabù per lei, perché io la amavo e non era un problema per me se non piaceva una determinata pratica. 
Ma fu lei a volere fare sesso anale,  ed era preparata,  poi il sesso orale  fino in fondo, lei che non ha mai voluto fare perché non se la sentiva,   e fu lei a chiedermi di non fermarmi, e di non fermarla.  
Ci eravamo ritrovati ed era anche meglio di prima. Fino a che......... 

Ho saltato molte cose,  era giusto per farvi un idea,  non pensate che io non soffra per la mia decisione,  a volte credo di essere freddo
Nello scrivere,  per lostris,  senza appello? si non voglio e non ho la forza di ricostruire un rapporto, non voglio più soffrire,  come ingenua.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Dicembre 2018)

Paolo123 ha detto:


> Scusami Jon ma la prima parte non riesco a capirla, mentre per la seconda parte provo a risponderti in base a ciò che è scritto nel diario e qui rispondo anche a marjanna
> Lu, i il suo amante lo conosco, lavora a pochi isolati da noi, si incontravano tutti i giorni perché lavora in un supermercato, lei provava attrazione per lui, all'inizio lei non aveva nessuna intenzione di avere una storia extra,
> Ma scriveva sul diario di quando era bello.
> Poi con il tempo, tra chiacchiere e sguardi lei capisce che lui la desidera, in quel periodo tra noi le cose andavano bene, ma questo è quello che pensavo io,  lei non si è mai lamentata del nostro rapporto, mai!!!
> ...


Io penso che se per te sono rivelazioni che ti mostrano una donna che non conosci e che non avresti mai voluto, non c’è niente da discutere. 
Se invece sono cose che avresti voluto che facesse con te, dovete andare più a fondo individualmente e in coppia per capire, con l’aiuto di una terapia.


----------



## void (8 Dicembre 2018)

Paolo123 ha detto:


> Scusami Jon ma la prima parte non riesco a capirla, mentre per la seconda parte provo a risponderti in base a ciò che è scritto nel diario e qui rispondo anche a marjanna
> Lu, i il suo amante lo conosco, lavora a pochi isolati da noi, si incontravano tutti i giorni perché lavora in un supermercato, lei provava attrazione per lui, all'inizio lei non aveva nessuna intenzione di avere una storia extra,
> Ma scriveva sul diario di quando era bello.
> Poi con il tempo, tra chiacchiere e sguardi lei capisce che lui la desidera, in quel periodo tra noi le cose andavano bene, ma questo è quello che pensavo io,  lei non si è mai lamentata del nostro rapporto, mai!!!
> ...


Direi che non vi siete ritrovati. Hai trovato un'altra persona, ne meglio ne peggio di prima. Ma diversa.
Capisco sia difficile da accettare, perché tu non sei stato parte del cambiamento. 


Inviato dal mio SM-G965F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Paolo123 (8 Dicembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ciao Paolo, posso chiederti come è finita la storia tra tua moglie e l'amante? Ne parla nel suo diario?


Lo ha lasciato  nonostante lo amava,
Perché si è resa conto del male che provocava a me ai figli, alle famiglie, 
Aveva i sensi di colpa di tutto ciò che ha fatto,  si sente sporca.  Lei scrive di essersi persa, si è fermata  nel momento in cui lui ha chiesto di lasciarmi,  ed è stato nello stesso periodo in cui io gli dissi che se andiamo avanti così ci separiamo.  Credo che sia stata aiutata,  non so chi, ne come,  descrive su una scrittura in un momento in cui noi ci eravamo ritrovati, che senza di............
 non c'è l'avrei fatta.
Questo sommariamente.


----------



## Paolo123 (8 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io penso che se per te sono rivelazioni che ti mostrano una donna che non conosci e che non avresti mai voluto, non c’è niente da discutere.
> Se invece sono cose che avresti voluto che facesse con te, dovete andare più a fondo individualmente e in coppia per capire, con l’aiuto di una terapia.


Infatti.!!!


----------



## Brunetta (8 Dicembre 2018)

Paolo123 ha detto:


> Lo ha lasciato  nonostante lo amava,
> Perché si è resa conto del male che provocava a me ai figli, alle famiglie,
> Aveva i sensi di colpa di tutto ciò che ha fatto,  si sente sporca.  Lei scrive di essersi persa, si è fermata  nel momento in cui lui ha chiesto di lasciarmi,  ed è stato nello stesso periodo in cui io gli dissi che se andiamo avanti così ci separiamo.  Credo che sia stata aiutata,  non so chi, ne come,  descrive su una scrittura in un momento in cui noi ci eravamo ritrovati, che senza di............
> non c'è l'avrei fatta.
> Questo sommariamente.


Sei certo che non ci fossero di mezzo anche sostanze?


----------



## Paolo123 (8 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sei certo che non ci fossero di mezzo anche sostanze?


Non lo so,   a questo veramente non ci avevo pensato,  ma non cambierebbero le cose!!!


----------



## Lostris (8 Dicembre 2018)

Paolo123 ha detto:


> Non lo so,   a questo veramente non ci avevo pensato,  ma non cambierebbero le cose!!!


Mi dispiace Paolo... quoto [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION].


----------



## JON (9 Dicembre 2018)

Paolo123 ha detto:


> Scusami Jon ma la prima parte non riesco a capirla, mentre per la seconda parte provo a risponderti in base a ciò che è scritto nel diario e qui rispondo anche a marjanna
> Lu, i il suo amante lo conosco, lavora a pochi isolati da noi, si incontravano tutti i giorni perché lavora in un supermercato, lei provava attrazione per lui, all'inizio lei non aveva nessuna intenzione di avere una storia extra,
> Ma scriveva sul diario di quando era bello.
> Poi con il tempo, tra chiacchiere e sguardi lei capisce che lui la desidera, in quel periodo tra noi le cose andavano bene, ma questo è quello che pensavo io,  lei non si è mai lamentata del nostro rapporto, mai!!!
> ...


La prima parte di quello che ti ho scritto non ha un significato particolare se non quello di mettere in contrapposizione, allo stato delle cose oggi, il tuo essere con quello di tua moglie. Come ti dicevo, i suoi bagordi davano a lei un'energia vitale che la descrive per quello che è. Non mi esprimo, ma su questo ho un mio personale giudizio.

Sinceramente avevo intuito che il tenore delle vicende che la riguardavano versassero nelle azioni che hai raccontato e che, addirittura, hai contenuto nel riportarle. Ho in precedenza preferito di non farti domande speciche, d'altronde avevi bisogno dei tuoi tempi. Non preoccuparti non c'è bisogno che tu aggiunga altro.

Non recupererai mai la stima di tua moglie. Devi pianificare il percorso che ti aspetta. Un percorso in cui i tuoi figli vanno tutelati, tutto questo richiede un determinato equilibrio. Il problema è che, date le condizioni, siete suscettibili di forti cambiamenti. Tu naturalmente sei nell'occhio del ciclone, ma anche lei bisogna vedere quanto possa reggere le nuove condizioni.


----------



## Nocciola (9 Dicembre 2018)

Paolo123 ha detto:


> Non lo so,   a questo veramente non ci avevo pensato,  ma non cambierebbero le cose!!!


Quando leggo queste storie penso sempre che la cosa peggiore non sia il sesso a 3, il diario ( che davvero è  una bella cazzata) o la convinzione di sssere innAmorata ma che non c’e Stata per te, che ti ha messo da parte che ti trattasse male 
Resta per me l’imperdonabile


----------



## Ginevra65 (9 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Esteticamente e nel vestire sono donna.... Ma mascolina.


la moglie di Hulk , sto scherzando. Insisti troppo sulla storia del mascolino


----------



## ologramma (9 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sei certo che non ci fossero di mezzo anche sostanze?


sai mi hai fatto ricordare la storia di un mio conoscente che ha avuto con sua moglie ,per fortuna non c'erano figli ,quasi simile a questa . 
Sposati da qualche hanno lei dipendente di banca gli parte la brocca per un altro iniziano una relazione all'insaputa dell'altro facendo cose simili alla moglie di Paolo , tutto con l'assunzione di droga , lui l'ha iniziata .
Iniziano a fare esperienze al limite , perde il lavoro il marito la scopre e la lascia, lei ormai succube dell'altro gli offre l'altra parte di casa per soldi , iniziano la separazione ora sono divorziati.


----------



## Bruja (9 Dicembre 2018)

Ma sinceramente, a questo punto, a parte la salvaguardia dei figli, cosa cementa ancora questa unione?
Non voglio infilarmi in un post lungo e circostanziato, già è stato detto tutto e con aderenza alla situazione.
Questa unione per me è in stato vegetativo... prima o poi qualcuno staccherà la spina, ma nel frattempo la vita prosegue in un limbo esistenziale.


----------



## Paolo123 (9 Dicembre 2018)

JON ha detto:


> La prima parte di quello che ti ho scritto non ha un significato particolare se non quello di mettere in contrapposizione, allo stato delle cose oggi, il tuo essere con quello di tua moglie. Come ti dicevo, i suoi bagordi davano a lei un'energia vitale che la descrive per quello che è. Non mi esprimo, ma su questo ho un mio personale giudizio.
> 
> Sinceramente avevo intuito che il tenore delle vicende che la riguardavano versassero nelle azioni che hai raccontato e che, addirittura, hai contenuto nel riportarle. Ho in precedenza preferito di non farti domande speciche, d'altronde avevi bisogno dei tuoi tempi. Non preoccuparti non c'è bisogno che tu aggiunga altro.
> 
> Non recupererai mai la stima di tua moglie. Devi pianificare il percorso che ti aspetta. Un percorso in cui i tuoi figli vanno tutelati, tutto questo richiede un determinato equilibrio. Il problema è che, date le condizioni, siete suscettibili di forti cambiamenti. Tu naturalmente sei nell'occhio del ciclone, ma anche lei bisogna vedere quanto possa reggere le nuove condizioni.


Grazie Jon. 
Sarei curioso del tuo giudizio, ma forse è meglio di no.

E nei nostri interessi tutelare i nostri piccoli, 
Questo lo affermo perché la conosco sotto questo aspetto,  non siamo fatti per farci la guerra, su questo è solo su questo posso mettere la mano sul fuoco, come lo farebbe anche lei nei miei confronti.  Aggiungo che lei ha fatto un percorso che in questo momento credo che sia davanti a me, e spero che capisca che con me ha chiuso. 
Lei in questo momento vive  di speranza,
Anche dal fatto che sono rimasto a casa e non si rende conto del perché sono rimasto. 
Non lo so, credo che con il tempo se ne farà una ragione, e troverà la sua strada. 
Io non la caccio fuori di casa,  anche se avrei tutto il diritto di farlo,  ma non la metto in una condizione dove ne risentirebbe le nostre famiglie,  già il prezzo è alto,  quello che sta pagando.


----------



## Marjanna (9 Dicembre 2018)

Paolo123 ha detto:


> Grazie Jon.
> Sarei curioso del tuo giudizio, ma forse è meglio di no.
> 
> E nei nostri interessi tutelare i nostri piccoli,
> ...


Ma quindi è stato il tipo del supermercato a portarla a rapporti con altre donne e uomini?
E tutto questo sempre e solo di mattina per due anni?
Da quanto hai scoperto il diario?
Forse l'hai già scritto ed è sfuggito a me.

Io rifletterei sul futuro che ti aspetta. Mi ha colpito che nelle prime pagine hai scritto che ancora non sei un traditore. Pensi di potere stare tutta la vita senza avere rapporti con nessuna donna?
Tu parli del bene dei tuoi figli, ma i figli sentono se un padre non è felice, e questo conta più di avere giochini e altre cose. Il rischio che vedo è che tu possa trovarti tra qualche anno con un rapporto, magari con una donna sposata, e andare avanti con una vita spezzata. Oppure oscillare tra tua moglie e momenti di "riavvicinamento" (guarda nella prospettiva di altri 20, 30 anni, ce ne saranno) e magari qualche altra esterna che o non ti convince o sta a sua volta invischiata in situazioni familiari senza uscita.
Mi colpisce il grassetto. Lei sta pagando un prezzo alto?


----------



## Paolo123 (9 Dicembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma quindi è stato il tipo del supermercato a portarla a rapporti con altre donne e uomini?
> E tutto questo sempre e solo di mattina per due anni?
> Da quanto hai scoperto il diario?
> Forse l'hai già scritto ed è sfuggito a me.
> ...


Alla prima domanda si. 
La maggior parte la mattina, ma anche di sera più raramente, qualche volta nel tardi pomeriggio, tanto io ero a lavoro, I piccoli da sua mamma.  Ma non pensate che ad ogni incontro facevano sesso!!!! 
Alla terza... No,  ora non ho la testa,  ma nello stesso tempo non cercherò una donna da amare,  credo che sicuramente mi concedero qualche avventura,  con leggerezza,

Guarda che a casa in presenza dei nostri figli, parliamo tranquillamente,  per esempio ieri sera mia figlia ha chiesto la pizza,  ho chiesto a mia moglie se aveva già cucinato qualcosa, e così abbiamo deciso di comprare la pizza,  maggiamo tutti insieme, ed io Intavolo sempre qualcosa da dire,
Guardiamo la tv insieme, e questa sera usciamo tutti insieme, si continua come prima, come se niente fosse. 
Quando siamo soli,  non c'è dialogo, a meno che non si parla di altro che non abbia a che fare con il noi.  
All'inizio lei più volte ha cercato di parlare, ma io volto le spalle e andavo via,  

Il prezzo che sta pagando, e quello di sentirsi uno schifo per quello che ha fatto, è per il fatto che ho scoperto tutto, sentirsi sporca nei miei confronti, e anche per i figli. 
Paura che si venga a sapere in famiglia. 

Come si fa il grassetto?  Con il cellulare si può?


----------



## Foglia (9 Dicembre 2018)

Paolo123 ha detto:


> Grazie Jon.
> Sarei curioso del tuo giudizio, ma forse è meglio di no.
> 
> E nei nostri interessi *tutelare i nostri piccoli*,
> ...


La casa, la casa. E la tutela dei figli.
E idee poco chiare.
Ribaltiamo qualche presupposto della separazione: tu non è che te ne andresti di casa "per non cacciare lei".
Con molta probabilità (a meno che lei non fosse considerata un genitore inidoneo ad essere quello prevalentemente collocatario) te ne dovresti andare di casa. In quanto (tra l'altro) genitore che lavora dieci ore al giorno, mentre lei è sempre a casa. E a prescindere dalla proprietà della casa, proprio nell'ottica di tutela dei figli. E a prescindere dal fatto che lei si potrebbe anche essere trombata il mondo: per il che, ci può stare un eventuale addebito nella separazione, ma non certo il "castigo" di essere per questo motivo considerata un cattivo genitore. Sono proprio sfere distinte.

Quindi parti da qui. Dalla casa, che è vostro oggetto di contesa, sia pure in senso solo virtuale.
Tu non te ne vai perché non puoi andare altrove. Non è che sei "buono" a non cacciare lei. Che non te la senti. In tutta probabilità non solo non lo puoi fare, ma un Tribunale in sede di separazione darebbe a te un termine per liberare la casa dai tuoi effetti personali.
Ora la tutela dei figli. I figli non si tutelano ad avere a tutti i costi mamma e papà sotto lo stesso tetto. Si tutelano se mamma e papà li vedono comunicare. Non se si considerano "morti". E neanche se stanno sotto lo stesso tetto per inerzia. Inerzia è anche quella della donna che, all'interno di un nucleo familiare che stenta ad arrivare a fine mese, sceglie di starsene a casa a "fare la sciura", per dire. Che poi: finché i bimbi sono piccoli, capisco. Quando già superano i tre anni, e vanno alla materna, questa inerzia spesso si traduce in insoddisfazione. E totale dipendenza.
In quest'ottica, io non so se vi sia possibile ipotizzare di vendere la casa, e di arrabbattarvi per prenderne una (ciascuno) più piccola. So per certo, che quando le condizioni economiche non sono favorevolissime alla separazione, e uno dei due non lavora, quell'uno dei due sarebbe bene che iniziasse a lavorare.
Avete mai parlato di queste cose, consapevoli del fatto che è sempre meglio avere un piano "B" piuttosto che una galera in cui ciascuno dei due è destinato a condannarsi?
Tu ti illudi che la situazione attuale sia motivata dal fatto di "non volerla sbattere fuori casa, pur avendone diritto" (maddeché?).
Lei si illude che tu scelga liberamente di stare a casa (maddeché?).
il tutto nell'interesse supremo dei figli (maddeché?).
Sui figli, ho letto solo che tu ti adoperi per passare tempo con loro. E che lei tutto sommato è una buona madre.
I figli cosa vedono? Due genitori che li (e si) alternano tra di loro? O due che comunicano CON loro?
Io questo non lo so, tu non lo dici. Che la coabitazione sia interesse dei figli a prescindere.... anche no.
In tutto questo, al di là che per te lei "è morta", avete mai pensato che magari lei al supermercato ci potrebbe andare a lavorare?


----------



## oriente70 (9 Dicembre 2018)

Per Il prezzo che sta pagando lei mi sembra il minimo sindacale.


----------



## Foglia (9 Dicembre 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Per Il prezzo che sta pagando lei mi sembra il minimo sindacale.


Ma pure per lei stessa, non ti credere. Anzi in primis per lei stessa. Cosa sta a fare a casa, se (per di più) la famiglia stenta ad arrivare a fine mese?


----------



## oriente70 (9 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma pure per lei stessa, non ti credere. Anzi in primis per lei stessa. Cosa sta a fare a casa, se (per di più) la famiglia stenta ad arrivare a fine mese?


Non voglio essere cattivo [emoji34] e evito battute pesanti.
Concordo con il tuo discorso :  una che resta a casa quando non si arriva a fine mese è da applausi, se poi invece di cercare lavoro si va a divertire , e lungimirante [emoji56],  crede nel progetto famiglia.
L'importante è che nessuno lo venga a sapere. Forse per questo è tornata a casa qualcuno ha capito e l'ha messa alle strette .


----------



## JON (9 Dicembre 2018)

Paolo123 ha detto:


> Grazie Jon.
> Sarei curioso del tuo giudizio, ma forse è meglio di no.
> 
> E nei nostri interessi tutelare i nostri piccoli,
> ...


Se puoi dirlo, quanti anni avete? E i tuoi figli?


----------



## Paolo123 (9 Dicembre 2018)

JON ha detto:


> Se puoi dirlo, quanti anni avete? E i tuoi figli?


39 lei, 40 io, 8 e 10


----------



## Foglia (9 Dicembre 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Non voglio essere cattivo [emoji34] e evito battute pesanti.
> Concordo con il tuo discorso :  una che resta a casa quando non si arriva a fine mese è da applausi, se poi invece di cercare lavoro si va a divertire , e lungimirante [emoji56],  crede nel progetto famiglia.
> L'importante è che nessuno lo venga a sapere. Forse per questo è tornata a casa qualcuno ha capito e l'ha messa alle strette .


Che due nella loro condizione non si facciano domande in proposito mi pare strano. Anche lui eh, che parla di dieci ore di lavoro al dì a farsi il culo per la famiglia senza nulla dire sul fatto che lei stia a casa, per giunta con la disponibilità pomeridiana della nonna ad occuparsi dei figli.

Lei che paga il prezzo della vergogna ma non si muove per portare uno stipendio.

Lui che scambia per dialogo davanti ai figli le mere comunicazioni di servizio ("hai cucinato?").


Non so più che dire. Se tutto questo è frutto di un trauma, ben venga che sia pure smaltito. Che capisco che ci voglia tempo.
Ma se lui ha "deciso" per la morte emotiva della moglie, e la moglie per il ruolo di colei che paga la vergogna (ma seguita a non fare un cazzo), io veramente resto basita.
Quando approdai qui, io ero disperata. Con un bimbo di un anno, un bel dispiacere addosso, una situazione in casa infernale. E la voglia di tirarmene fuori.


----------



## Paolo123 (9 Dicembre 2018)

Dove viviamo noi e difficile trovare lavoro,
Molte perso vanno a l'estero, o al nord Italia, 
Ogni tanto fa pulizie in case private, 
Sono anni che cerca lavoro,  ma qui è difficile.  
Ripeto la parola { cacciare di casa} lo scritta solo per un paragone, era un modo per dire che quello si meriterebbe,  ma non ho mai avuto questo pensiero. 
Ripeto, una separazione non posso permertere,  i miei stanno a 150 km da qui,
Se dovessi lasciare casa, non posso permettermi un'altra casa,  se dovessi andare a casa dai miei dovrei lasciare il lavoro. 
E poi quando devo vedere i figli?
Eeee.... cara foglia...... e facile parlare!!!!!


----------



## Foglia (9 Dicembre 2018)

Paolo123 ha detto:


> Dove viviamo noi e difficile trovare lavoro,
> Molte perso vanno a l'estero, o al nord Italia,
> Ogni tanto fa pulizie in case private,
> Sono anni che cerca lavoro,  ma qui è difficile.
> ...



Facile parlare, sì. Ci ho messo un po', prima di poter passare ai fatti.


----------



## JON (9 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> La casa, la casa. E la tutela dei figli.
> E idee poco chiare.
> Ribaltiamo qualche presupposto della separazione: tu non è che te ne andresti di casa "per non cacciare lei".
> Con molta probabilità (a meno che lei non fosse considerata un genitore inidoneo ad essere quello prevalentemente collocatario) te ne dovresti andare di casa. In quanto (tra l'altro) genitore che lavora dieci ore al giorno, mentre lei è sempre a casa. E a prescindere dalla proprietà della casa, proprio nell'ottica di tutela dei figli. E a prescindere dal fatto che lei si potrebbe anche essere trombata il mondo: per il che, ci può stare un eventuale addebito nella separazione, ma non certo il "castigo" di essere per questo motivo considerata un cattivo genitore. Sono proprio sfere distinte.
> ...


Quanto dici sulla percezione dei figli è indubbiamente vero.

Credo però che tu stia sottovalutando il pragmatismo lucido insito in questa coppia. Se per un momento escludiamo i figli, le loro scelte si fondano sulla "non separazione". Una scelta che implica determinate intenzioni per le quali vedo Paolo sufficientemente intenzionato e la moglie, direi, anche. Ma su di lei ho seri dubbi quando, passata la fase iniziale, dovrà fare i conti con la privazione dell'affetto da parte del marito. Come ho già detto, non so se per come è fatta lei ce la farà a reggere le nuove condizioni. La situazione potrebbe diventare molto instabile, il rischio è alquanto alto. Di fatto la non separazione è una valutazione lucida atta al contenimento dei danni. Se permetti, loro sanno benissimo quale sia la strada migliore in questo momento e per la loro condizione.

Sicuramente non ottimale, ma certamente soppesata. Anche se bisogna ammettere che i fatti sono  alquanto recenti.


----------



## oriente70 (9 Dicembre 2018)

Paolo123 ha detto:


> Dove viviamo noi e difficile trovare lavoro,
> Molte perso vanno a l'estero, o al nord Italia,
> Ogni tanto fa pulizie in case private,
> Sono anni che cerca lavoro,  ma qui è difficile.
> ...


Non credo non ci siano altre soluzioni , anche perché immagino sia difficile guardarla negli occhi , quanto può durare questa situazione .
Sicuramente è da discutere ma il carico più pesante dovrebbe farsene carico lei [emoji41] non credi ?


----------



## Foglia (9 Dicembre 2018)

Paolo123 ha detto:


> Dove viviamo noi e difficile trovare lavoro,
> Molte perso vanno a l'estero, o al nord Italia,
> Ogni tanto fa pulizie in case private,
> Sono anni che cerca lavoro,  ma qui è difficile.
> ...


Qui al nord, impiegare almeno un'oretta per raggiungere il posto di lavoro, è sovente la normalità. Per me lo è. Dopo avere rassettato un poco casa, avere portato mio figlio all'asilo, eccetera. Torno a casa (sono fortunata che mi posso permettere di lavorare poco), se riesco mangio, finisco di sistemare e programmare la cena, e filo a riprendere mio figlio. Con cui sto per tutto il resto della giornata. Faticoso eh. Sarei peraltro ipocrita ad ignorare che il nostro nucleo familiare non faticava ad arrivare a fine mese. E sono finita a fare fatica. Se la vogliamo proprio mettere in questi termini.


----------



## void (9 Dicembre 2018)

Paolo123 ha detto:


> Grazie Jon.
> Sarei curioso del tuo giudizio, ma forse è meglio di no.
> 
> E nei nostri interessi tutelare i nostri piccoli,
> ...


Della tua situazione e delle tue scelte non mi sento di discutere, ne di darti consigli. Bisognerebbe essere nelle tue scarpe per farlo. Sicuramente non è semplice.

Una cosa ti domando, se vorrai rispondere. Dopo xy anni di matrimonio è poco comune che da un giorno all'altro tua moglie diventi una fans del sesso anale e di quello orale completo. (tu dice anche che era preparata) Non ti sei mai posto qualche domanda, alla luce dei vostri precedenti problemi, delle uscite notturne ecc. ?

Avete parlato del perché è finita in quella situazione, che va ben oltre il tradimento, di cosa la ha spinta? Anche fosse stata innamorata non è che per amore si accetta tutto, se non lo si vuole.


----------



## Paolo123 (9 Dicembre 2018)

Fare 150 per andare e 150 km per tornare sono altre spese,  a parte che le 10 ore diventano 13.


----------



## Foglia (9 Dicembre 2018)

Paolo123 ha detto:


> Fare 150 per andare e 150 km per tornare sono altre spese,  a parte che le 10 ore diventano 13.


E allora parti da un altro presupposto: quello che comunque NON VUOI uscirtene di casa.
E tua moglie NON VUOLE lavorare (perché altrimenti, anche a costo di spostarsi, qualcosa nell'arco di anni si trova).

Sapete perfettamente cosa non volete, ma pure quello che volete:

TU VUOI (così hai dichiarato, certissimo) vivere da separato in casa, continuando a considerare come "morta" tua moglie;

tua moglie VUOLE vedere ancora il marito che aveva.

In mezzo a tutto questo i vostri figli.
Soluzioni?


----------



## oriente70 (9 Dicembre 2018)

Paolo non sei l'unico che si spacca la schiena per la famiglia, le tua moglie non è l'unica che sta a casa.
Causa  licenziamenti conosco molte signore che hanno accettato lavori umili pur di far quadrare i conti a casa . Lavorando anche a nero a meno delle badanti rumene.


----------



## Paolo123 (9 Dicembre 2018)

void ha detto:


> Della tua situazione e delle tue scelte non mi sento di discutere, ne di darti consigli. Bisognerebbe essere nelle tue scarpe per farlo. Sicuramente non è semplice.
> 
> Una cosa ti domando, se vorrai rispondere. Dopo xy anni di matrimonio è poco comune che da un giorno all'altro tua moglie diventi una fans del sesso anale e di quello orale completo. (tu dice anche che era preparata) Non ti sei mai posto qualche domanda, alla luce dei vostri precedenti problemi, delle uscite notturne ecc. ?
> 
> Avete parlato del perché è finita in quella situazione, che va ben oltre il tradimento, di cosa la ha spinta? Anche fosse stata innamorata non è che per amore si accetta tutto, se non lo si vuole.


Non è stato da un momento all'altro, e stato un percorso con l'amante, dopo circa un anno e mezzo della loro relazione che hanno iniziato. 

Credendo di conoscerla, non avrei mai pensato che ci fosse una terza persona tra noi, ho sempre pensato che era nella norma dopo anni di matrimonio,  certo che ora mi rendo conto di essere stato un idiota a non approfondire.

Dopo la scoperta Non ho voluto più  parlare  con lei, a me non interessa niente, a parte che lo già scritto. Leggendo i suoi diari.


----------



## Paolo123 (9 Dicembre 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Paolo non sei l'unico che si spacca la schiena per la famiglia, le tua moglie non è l'unica che sta a casa.
> Causa  licenziamenti conosco molte signore che hanno accettato lavori umili pur di far quadrare i conti a casa . Lavorando anche a nero a meno delle badanti rumene.


Mi è difficile spiegare che la situazione non è facile per nessuno,  lo so che non sono l'unico, e mi ritengo anche fortunato di avere questo lavoro. 
Mi sento un po' attaccato da foglia,  non vorrei essere passato per ciò che non sono, 
Tutto qui,  e poi non è un bel momento che sto vivendo, e sentirsi dire queste cose fanno male,  quindi credo che molto probabilmente 
Vado via,   per capire bisognerebbe viverle certe cose, e non siamo tutti uguali. 
Qui a sud non c'è lavoro,  punto.  Non voglio che mia moglie passi per una che non vuole
Lavorare, perché in passato a lavorato, ma dopo l'ultima gravidanza non ha trovato più niente,  e più passano gli anni e sempre più peggio.


----------



## stany (9 Dicembre 2018)

Paolo123 ha detto:


> Non è stato da un momento all'altro, e stato un percorso con l'amante, dopo circa un anno e mezzo della loro relazione che hanno iniziato.
> 
> Credendo di conoscerla, non avrei mai pensato che ci fosse una terza persona tra noi, ho sempre pensato che era nella norma dopo anni di matrimonio,  certo che ora mi rendo conto di essere stato un idiota a non approfondire.
> 
> Dopo la scoperta Non ho voluto più  parlare  con lei, a me non interessa niente, a parte che lo già scritto. Leggendo i suoi diari.


Ti capisco perfettamente, a me è capitato di leggere trascrizioni di vecchi SMS (non c'era ancora whatsapp) su di un quaderno, relativi a vecchie storie di mia moglie,pertanto del tutto legittimi ed inquadrati in tempi e circostanze separate  nel tempo ed indipendenti dalla nostra relazione; eppure, dopo molto tempo, mi vengono alla mente inquinando il mio giudizio su di lei e, soprattutto, mi inducono al confronto con le altre persone coinvolte . Naturalmente la gelosia retroattiva su fatti che non ci coinvolgono bnon dovrebbe esistere, eppure....
Immagino quindi , invece, quando rivelazioni così intime, personali e scabrose ,possano toccare nel profondo la sensibilità ,la dignità,il senso di autostima di chi ci incappa.È anche vero però, che chi non cerca non trova...e forse avresti fatto meglio a non cercare.


----------



## Foglia (9 Dicembre 2018)

Paolo123 ha detto:


> Non è stato da un momento all'altro, e stato un percorso con l'amante, dopo circa un anno e mezzo della loro relazione che hanno iniziato.
> 
> Credendo di conoscerla, non avrei mai pensato che ci fosse una terza persona tra noi, ho sempre pensato che era nella norma dopo anni di matrimonio,  certo che ora mi rendo conto di essere stato un idiota a non approfondire.
> 
> Dopo la scoperta Non ho voluto più  parlare  con lei, a me non interessa niente, a parte che lo già scritto. Leggendo i suoi diari.


Sono due mesi che lo hai scoperto, e a botta ancora calda ci può anche stare.

Qui ci sono diverse persone che, per motivi analoghi ai tuoi, hanno deciso di non separarsi. Capacità economica, possibilità di vedere i figli quotidianamente, comodità etc.
Chi ha trovato l'amante, chi ha cercato di ritrovare in se stesso altri tipi di spazi vitali, chi ha preso il toro per le corna, chi fa terapia. Una discreta casistica. Direi che - passata la botta - ovunque cada la scelta (io ti ho "provocato" anche un po', e ho visto che comunque tua moglie la "difendi" ancora), ma a maggior ragione se deciderai di continuare la vita insieme a tua moglie, un dialogo lo dovrete riprendere. Necessariamente. Non ti credere che anche qui, chi ha operato le scelte più drastiche, a casa non abbia comunque trovato soluzioni più o meno condivise. Fosse anche quella di non toccarsi più a letto, ma di riuscire ad avere un rapporto grosso modo assimilabile a quello di una amicizia solidale. Altrimenti la casa diventa una bomba. E in questa ottica è meglio che tu non finisca per troppo tempo a fare l'acqua cheta.
Nel provocarti ho letto pure cose positive. Tipo che tua moglie è rimasta (per te) una buona madre. E che non le fai "colpe" per il suo stile di vita. E' già una partenza.
Su questo ti invito a riflettere, poi magari meglio di me ti potrà consigliare chi per quella via ci passa o ci è passato


----------



## Foglia (9 Dicembre 2018)

Paolo123 ha detto:


> Mi è difficile spiegare che la situazione non è facile per nessuno,  lo so che non sono l'unico, e mi ritengo anche fortunato di avere questo lavoro.
> Mi sento un po' attaccato da foglia,  non vorrei essere passato per ciò che non sono,
> Tutto qui,  e poi non è un bel momento che sto vivendo, e sentirsi dire queste cose fanno male,  quindi credo che molto probabilmente
> Vado via,   per capire bisognerebbe viverle certe cose, e non siamo tutti uguali.
> ...


Non ho motivo per "attaccarti", è solo che volevo capire se dietro quel "è morta" ci fosse una reale dichiarazione, o il frutto di uno sfogo .
Se vedi l'altro come "morto", emotivamente parlando, anche a livello di desiderio (lasciando perdere che tra il dire e il fare c'è un oceano di mezzo) vedi due case, due lavori, tempi e orari per i figli.
Tu vedi una casa e un lavoro.... la situazione irreale la poni IN quella casa. E dubito che quella situazione sia il tuo sogno. perciò visto che a nessuno dei due va troppo di muovere materialmente il culo, immagino lo farete almeno stando fermi.
Non la prendere come un attacco.


----------



## stany (9 Dicembre 2018)

Paolo123 ha detto:


> Mi è difficile spiegare che la situazione non è facile per nessuno,  lo so che non sono l'unico, e mi ritengo anche fortunato di avere questo lavoro.
> Mi sento un po' attaccato da foglia,  non vorrei essere passato per ciò che non sono,
> Tutto qui,  e poi non è un bel momento che sto vivendo, e sentirsi dire queste cose fanno male,  quindi credo che molto probabilmente
> Vado via,   per capire bisognerebbe viverle certe cose, e non siamo tutti uguali.
> ...


E questo che dici è sacrosanto! 
Foglia....ha un'altra estrazione credo,o quantomeno, una preparazione ed un curriculum che le consentono di fare la libera professionista (avvocato), ancorché forse un poco sfruttata , in qualche studio legale della capitale economica di questo paese: Milano non è Potenza o Campobasso...punto! Anche se non credo che con una laurea ,non dovendo trovare possibilità di lavoro nel suo campo, per esigenze di sopravvivenza non disdegnerebbe di fare le pulizie in nero....
Chiaro che con due figli piccoli sia molto difficile trovare occupazione per una donna , se il marito lavora undici ore al giorno; sappiamo che anche solo per fare le pulizie si dovrebbe essere automuniti, perché magari vengono richieste tre ore là,due qua,e se va bene, altre due o tre da un'altra parte.Magari quando i figli avranno quindici sedici anni,sarà più facile; ma a quel punto credo che difficilmente starete ancora assieme.
Una cosa che volevo chiederti: mi pare di capire che più persone (uomini) siano a conoscenza , giocoforza, delle performance di tua moglie....io non sono del sud, ma mi renderebbe impossibile solo per questo convivere con una che ,di riflesso , ha infangato in quei termini l'onore del marito. (Tempo fa approfondimmo il mal inteso o interpretato senso dell'onore, relativamente ad un tradimento,o meglio, a determimate fattispecie.Mal interpretato in quanto io resto del parere che scelte personali all'interno di una coppia ,o meglio di un matrimonio,in nome della soggettività della ricaduta in capo appunto all'individuo che le ha
messe in atto,non tengano conto della reputazione e quindi dell'onore anche dell'altro soggetto all'interno appunto di un legame interdipendente e paritario per aspetti quali: responsabilità,corretto agire,senso oggettivo dell'opportuno e trasparenza nei fatti e negli atti. Mi sono beccato di retrogrado moralista ecc...Sono comunque felice che il "delitto d'onore", in quanto "crimine" commesso a tutela e a difesa di valori di una società (questo si in modo malinteso e retrogrado), sia stato derubricato (solo) nel 1981 e, non goda più delle attenuanti giustificative appunto, che gli conferivano una legittimità in nome dello stato. Anche se, gli omicidi femminili (non mi piace il temine femminicidio), scatenati dalle stesse motivazioni, non siano diminuiti in quarant'anni, anzi.....


----------



## Vera (9 Dicembre 2018)

Io non ho trovato diari ma intere chat ed un conto è sapere di essere stati traditi, un conto è leggere nero su bianco od ascoltare i loro discorsi.
Capisco benissimo quanto la stima sia crollata sotto ai piedi, quanto ti faccia schifo ripensate a quello che hai scoperto.
La situazione è complicata, certo, ma se proprio siete "obbligati" a vivere insieme, nonostante tutto, inutile continuare a torturarsi. L'unica cosa che può aiutarti è quella di mettere da parte la rabbia e far sì che la convivenza sia il più possibile vivibile per entrambi.


----------



## Foglia (9 Dicembre 2018)

stany ha detto:


> E questo che dici è sacrosanto!
> Foglia....ha un'altra estrazione credo,o quantomeno, una preparazione ed un curriculum che le consentono di fare la libera professionista (avvocato), ancorché forse un poco sfruttata , in qualche studio legale della capitale economica di questo paese: Milano non è Potenza o Campobasso...punto! Anche se non credo che con una laurea ,non dovendo trovare possibilità di lavoro nel suo campo, per esigenze di sopravvivenza non disdegnerebbe di fare le pulizie in nero....


Foglia nel 2016 ha dovuto cercare nuovamente lavoro in un campo che definire congestionato (pure qui) è usare un eufemismo. Ha dovuto fare i conti con la maggior parte degli studi legali, dai quali se esci alle 20.00, dopo 12 ore di lavoro, ti dicono che è ancora presto. Prende un compenso che - conti in tasca - è pari a quello della colf, a pari ore. Attualmente Foglia non si ammazza di lavoro, ma se vuole "arrotondare" con qualcosa in proprio è costretta a fare i salti mortali. Ha ottenuto un provvedimento di separazione che (quanto alla determinazione dell'assegno di mantenimento, di cui non si lamenta) la definisce "giovane" e "piena di potenziali capacità reddituali". Sulla base del suo precedente lavoro (due precedenti lavori) che la vedevano impegnata in uno studio dove guadagnava in effetti benino, ma lavorava almeno sei giorni su sette, dalla 8.30 fino ad almeno le 20.30).
Considerato che il divorzio annulla (o quasi) la portata del mantenimento, Foglia adesso dovrà darsi più da fare, pure perché la sola casa (purtroppo quella ha ed è gravata da mutuo fino oltre il 2040) le costa parecchie spese. Diciamole tutte, le cose 
Mi hai fatto pure parlare in terza persona come il Mago Otelma


----------



## Paolo123 (9 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non ho motivo per "attaccarti", è solo che volevo capire se dietro quel "è morta" ci fosse una reale dichiarazione, o il frutto di uno sfogo .
> Se vedi l'altro come "morto", emotivamente parlando, anche a livello di desiderio (lasciando perdere che tra il dire e il fare c'è un oceano di mezzo) vedi due case, due lavori, tempi e orari per i figli.
> Tu vedi una casa e un lavoro.... la situazione irreale la poni IN quella casa. E dubito che quella situazione sia il tuo sogno. perciò visto che a nessuno dei due va troppo di muovere materialmente il culo, immagino lo farete almeno stando fermi.
> Non la prendere come un attacco.


Ok foglia,  brava diavola,  ho fatto una domanda senza senso giorni fa,  bastava leggere sotto per capire che sei una donna. 
Ho letto il primo tuo 3d,  ora comprendo i tuoi interventi,  ma non ho capito se ti sei separata! 
Ma secondo te, non posso vedere una casa, 
La mia vita, e i miei figli? Non a caso comprendo un po' del tuo passato,  e capisco che per te è surreale,  { per esperienza}  
Per il momento non posso muovermi che non equivale a non voglio muovere il culo. 
Lo detto già,  se avessi una vita leggermente più agiata, non sarei più rientrato in casa. 
Grazie per quello che hai scritto,  leggendoti ora ti comprendo di più.  Certo che capisco che le cose non possono andare avanti così, 
Ma credo anche che troveremo un equilibrio più accettabile di com'è ora.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Dicembre 2018)

ologramma ha detto:


> sai mi hai fatto ricordare la storia di un mio conoscente che ha avuto con sua moglie ,per fortuna non c'erano figli ,quasi simile a questa .
> Sposati da qualche hanno lei dipendente di banca le *parte* *la* _*brocca*_ per un altro iniziano una relazione all'insaputa dell'altro facendo cose simili alla moglie di Paolo , tutto con l'assunzione di droga , lui l'ha iniziata .
> Iniziano a fare esperienze al limite , perde il lavoro il marito la scopre e la lascia, lei ormai succube dell'altro gli offre l'altra parte di casa per soldi , iniziano la separazione ora sono divorziati.


Mi sembra la descrizione perfetta e sintetica.


----------



## Foglia (9 Dicembre 2018)

Paolo123 ha detto:


> Ok foglia,  brava diavola,  ho fatto una domanda senza senso giorni fa,  bastava leggere sotto per capire che sei una donna.
> Ho letto il primo tuo 3d,  ora comprendo i tuoi interventi,  ma non ho capito se ti sei separata!
> Ma secondo te, non posso vedere una casa,
> La mia vita, e i miei figli? Non a caso comprendo un po' del tuo passato,  e capisco che per te è surreale,  { per esperienza}
> ...


Non ti preoccupare per la domanda. Piuttosto, come da firma, io son brava, ma resto pure sempre diavola 

Mi sono separata, si . Ci è voluto un bel po'.


----------



## JON (9 Dicembre 2018)

Paolo, se ti va, facciamo un po' di luce.

Io pensavo che tu non c'entrassi per niente con la sua decisione di tagliare i ponti con "tutto". Invece pare che la tua intimazione alla separazione abbia fatto da catalizzatore alla risoluzione delle baldorie. Penso che su questo periodo il suo diario fosse ben circostanziato e che riportasse pensieri e considerazioni che, forse, erano le più lucide e sensate di tutto il diario. Puoi dirci cosa le passava per la testa nel momento della redenzione?


----------



## Paolo123 (9 Dicembre 2018)

Ho letto un po' tutti i vostri interventi, e specie alcuni passaggi di foglia e Jon, senza togliere nulla ad altri che hanno partecipato ,
Anche rispondendo tra di voi,  beh avete ragione,  credo che sia la rabbia che ho dentro, e così non potrà essere per sempre. 
Ho intenzione di far passare un po di tempo,
Ho intenzione di prendere un discorso con mia moglie e decidere insieme per il bene dei figli,  provare per un determinato periodo da separati in casa, e valutare se è fattibile o no. se questo comporta la decisione di andare via, probabilità che metto in conto, anche se so che lei questo non vuole, muoverò il culo da qui, se sarà necessario, andare a casa dei miei non se ne parla, pagare un affitto con il lavoro che faccio qui non posso,  molto probabilmente cercherò un lavoro a l'estero,  ho amici che mi possono aiutare, e se non lo fatto ora era per la famiglia.  Non voglio fare programmi già da ora,  ma sondare il terreno sarà il mio primo passo.   Ho capito che con il tempo tutto diventerà pesante sia per me che per lei, e alla fine faremo più danni.


----------



## lorella89 (9 Dicembre 2018)

Mi pare che francoff non c' entri nulla e non lo può aiutare . Storie troppo diverse .


----------



## Moni (9 Dicembre 2018)

Si separano più i ricchi
Una volta pensavo che la carriera portasse lontano quindi ad incomprensioni e conseguenti separazioni 
Vedo invece che in contesti  dove davvero ci si potrebbe godere la serenità di una fsmiglia unita la, sera (quel che a me è sempre mancato e invidiavovo) capita uguale con maggiori problemi a gestire tutto dopo perché non liberi di scegliere 

Separarsi costa 
Avere due case costa
Ecc ecc 

A conti fatto con stipendi medi converrebbe tenere duro 
Certo una vita triste ma più triste non arrivare a fine mese x di più se pagano pure i figli gli errori dei genitori (anche in termini di musi Lunghi... In casa)


----------



## Foglia (9 Dicembre 2018)

lorella89 ha detto:


> Mi pare che francoff non c' entri nulla e non lo può aiutare . Storie troppo diverse .


Secondo me invece leggere la storia di  [MENTION=7035]francoff[/MENTION] gli potrebbe essere utile. Ci sono alcuni presupposti che mi paiono simili. Per primo, lo stesso  "atteggiamento" verso la moglie. E devo dire che il finale mi ha sorpresa. Certo: lui avrebbe avuto anche migliori possibilità (anche logistiche) per attuare una separazione. Ma comunque secondo me ne potrebbe leggere diversi in grado di dargli un po' di  "panorami". Penso ad esempio anche a  [MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION] , a [MENTION=7301]Jacaranda[/MENTION] , a [MENTION=6177]mistral[/MENTION]  e anche a [MENTION=5325]disincantata[/MENTION].
Hanno storie se vogliamo diversissime, ma con un comune denominatore: hanno vissuto tradimenti  (più o meno traumatici), e hanno trovato la forza e le risorse per ricostruire un rapporto diverso da prima. In modo diversissimo tra loro. Possono aprire una bella panoramica su come può essere un  "dopo" ancora insieme, degno comunque di essere vissuto. E anche finestre sui limiti


----------



## lorella89 (9 Dicembre 2018)

Io come stia andando a francoff non ho capito. Mi pareva volesse separarsi e invece nel post di qualche giorno fa ha scritto che e' da qualche parte con la famiglia .


----------



## stany (9 Dicembre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Si separano più i ricchi
> Una volta pensavo che la carriera portasse lontano quindi ad incomprensioni e conseguenti separazioni
> Vedo invece che in contesti  dove davvero ci si potrebbe godere la serenità di una fsmiglia unita la, sera (quel che a me è sempre mancato e invidiavovo) capita uguale con maggiori problemi a gestire tutto dopo perché non liberi di scegliere
> 
> ...


Chiaro che Briatore ne trova di più fighe e giovani, che non un cassaintegrato di Cuneo...
Però, il discrimine lo fà, secondo me, l'età; quella dei figli, ma anche quella dei genitori. Io ad esempio ,ho mediamente vent'anni in più dei padri dei coetanei di mio figlio.... Si capisce che a 50/60 si sopporta diversamente che non ab30/40....Con la conseguenza che più si è in là con gli anni, e più l'aspetto economico incide e condiziona nelle scelte di affrancarsi da chi in casa riveste il ruolo più di coinquilino, se non di nemico. Se non si è Silvio o Briatore....


----------



## Brunetta (9 Dicembre 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Chiaro che Briatore ne trova di più fighe e giovani, che non un cassaintegrato di Cuneo...
> Però, il discrimine lo fà, secondo me, l'età; quella dei figli, ma anche quella dei genitori. Io ad esempio ,ho mediamente vent'anni in più dei padri dei coetanei di mio figlio.... Si capisce che a 50/60 si sopporta diversamente che non ab30/40....Con la conseguenza che più si è in là con gli anni, e più l'aspetto economico incide e condiziona nelle scelte di affrancarsi da chi in casa riveste il ruolo più di coinquilino, se non di nemico. Se non si è Silvio o Briatore....


I soldi semplificano moltissime cose.


----------



## Eagle72 (10 Dicembre 2018)

lorella89 ha detto:


> Io come stia andando a francoff non ho capito. Mi pareva volesse separarsi e invece nel post di qualche giorno fa ha scritto che e' da qualche parte con la famiglia .


Mi accodo..infatti gliel ho chiesto


----------



## Moni (10 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> I soldi semplificano moltissime cose.


Hai voglia.... Una mia amica non si è separata perché i figli avrebbero dovuto cambiare scuola (privata) amici abitudini ecc oltre alla cosa più importante di un padre che esce di casa 
Può sembrare una follia ma io capisco la paura, di recare dolore a loro 
Se il mio ex marito fosse stato in casa non credo che avrei avuto il coraggio (fosse stato in casa a dire il vero forse nemmeno ci saremmo traditi o forse si ma ho motivi x pensare che no) 

 Temo anche però che chi si adatti a matrimoni infelici con frustrazione prima o poi pagherà cmq il conto.. Non economico ma altrettanto salato


----------



## Paolo123 (10 Dicembre 2018)

JON ha detto:


> Paolo, se ti va, facciamo un po' di luce.
> 
> Io pensavo che tu non c'entrassi per niente con la sua decisione di tagliare i ponti con "tutto". Invece pare che la tua intimazione alla separazione abbia fatto da catalizzatore alla risoluzione delle baldorie. Penso che su questo periodo il suo diario fosse ben circostanziato e che riportasse pensieri e considerazioni che, forse, erano le più lucide e sensate di tutto il diario. Puoi dirci cosa le passava per la testa nel momento della redenzione?


Purtroppo no, perché per un mese è mezzo non ha più scritto. Poi c'è stato l'avvicinamento nei miei confronti con alti e bassi,  lei descrive dei passaggi in cui soffriva per la decisione presa,  per aver lasciato l'altro, perché si sentiva in dovere di ritrovarsi e tentare di ricostruire con me, 
Lei descrive di amarmi, ma amava anche l'altro, non lo so se questo è possibile,


----------



## JON (10 Dicembre 2018)

Paolo123 ha detto:


> Purtroppo no, perché per un mese è mezzo non ha più scritto. Poi c'è stato l'avvicinamento nei miei confronti con alti e bassi,  lei descrive dei passaggi in cui soffriva per la decisione presa,  per aver lasciato l'altro, perché si sentiva in dovere di ritrovarsi e tentare di ricostruire con me,
> Lei descrive di amarmi, ma amava anche l'altro, non lo so se questo è possibile,


Può essere possibile,  lo è stato, finché le sue due vite hanno viaggiato parallelamente senza collidere. Quando poi l'hai intimorita probabilmente le è tornato un barlume di buon senso. Infatti non è un caso che abbia smesso di scrivere, come si dice dalle mie parti...le è passata la fantasia.


----------



## Nocciola (10 Dicembre 2018)

Paolo123 ha detto:


> Purtroppo no, perché per un mese è mezzo non ha più scritto. Poi c'è stato l'avvicinamento nei miei confronti con alti e bassi,  lei descrive dei passaggi in cui soffriva per la decisione presa,  per aver lasciato l'altro, perché si sentiva in dovere di ritrovarsi e tentare di ricostruire con me,
> Lei descrive di amarmi, ma amava anche l'altro, non lo so se questo è possibile,


Probabilmente per l'altro provava altro
Guarda per e il fatto che abbia lasciato l'altro e si sia imposta di tentare con te, rivalutando le priorità nella sua vita varebbe la pena di pensare a darle una possibilità.


----------



## JON (10 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Probabilmente per l'altro provava altro
> Guarda per e il fatto che abbia lasciato l'altro e si sia imposta di tentare con te, rivalutando le priorità nella sua vita varebbe la pena di pensare a darle una possibilità.


Credo che purtroppo sia lui a non sentire di avere possibilità, per se stesso.


----------



## Nocciola (10 Dicembre 2018)

JON ha detto:


> Credo che purtroppo sia lui a non sentire di avere possibilità, per se stesso.


Ed è un suo diritto assolutamente. L'importante è che sia sicuro che in futuro non debba pentirsene


----------



## Foglia (10 Dicembre 2018)

Paolo123 ha detto:


> Purtroppo no, perché per un mese è mezzo non ha più scritto. Poi c'è stato l'avvicinamento nei miei confronti con alti e bassi,  lei descrive dei passaggi in cui soffriva per la decisione presa,  per aver lasciato l'altro, perché si sentiva in dovere di ritrovarsi e tentare di ricostruire con me,
> Lei descrive di amarmi, ma amava anche l'altro, non lo so se questo è possibile,


Ecco. Io ad esempio una domanda per capire quanto abbia inciso la tua  "minaccia" di separazione sulla sua scelta di chiudere con l'amante gliela farei. Trovatevi in un momento tranquillo e parlatene, che comunque certa "roba" non può e non deve  "finire sotto il tappeto". Quello che spesso non si capisce, o si nega, non è la volontà di separarsi. Anche potenzialmente  "tanti dicono "ah, se potessi!". L'incaglio e' nel non capire che se non lo fai  (per le più svariate ragioni), passato il momento del trauma, ti devi mettere nell'ottica di  "risolvere", senza sciogliere il vincolo. E in quest'ottica piaccia o meno si deve parlare. Non credo siano necessari i dettagli (se non ti servono a capire). Ma sicuramente e' necessario ridefinire IL RAPPORTO. Non un  NON RAPPORTO. Perciò l'altro  (che può benissimo esserlo in fase iniziale) in prospettiva futura non è  "come morto". E' vivo e vegeto. Lo siete entrambi. E il considerarla "come morta", nell'ottica di una coabitazione. (ma anche solo avendo figli da condividere eh) e' una cosa che punisce TE, per primo. Ti auto puniresti, a ragionare così nel lungo periodo. Non è questione di darle possibilità, ma di essere possibilista all'interno di quello che ora vuoi tu, dalla tua vita. E nel volere ci metto anche il bagno di realtà. (figli casa spese soldi) che tutti fanno in certi frangenti.


----------



## oriente70 (10 Dicembre 2018)

Per capire il perché del cambiamento dovrebbe chiedere alla moglie e indagare .
Anche perché lei avrebbe potuto continuare tranquillamente un altro anno .


----------



## Foglia (10 Dicembre 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Per capire il perché del cambiamento dovrebbe chiedere alla moglie e indagare .
> Anche perché lei avrebbe potuto continuare tranquillamente un altro anno .


Sono d'accordo. Come sono d'accordo sul fatto che la verità  (tanto quanto possono essere  "falsati" certi contenuti del diario... Un po' meno certi fatti) non la saprà mai.
Potrà costruirsi  (come del resto sempre accade) una sua verità. E in base a quella scegliere. E' vero che i soldi aiutano. Però è anche vero che le nostre scelte sono sempre contingentate da un bilanciamento di interessi. Se scegli  (non importa entro quanto spazio) di coabitare, non è umanamente augurabile a nessuno di farlo senza pensare di non vivere con un morto. Poi magari il tempo da' lo stesso effetto. Non ce la si fa. Ma è un altro discorso. Non mi sposo con l'obiettivo di separarmi, non so se rendo l'idea


----------



## oriente70 (10 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo. Come sono d'accordo sul fatto che la verità  (tanto quanto possono essere  "falsati" certi contenuti del diario... Un po' meno certi fatti) non la saprà mai.
> Potrà costruirsi  (come del resto sempre accade) una sua verità. E in base a quella scegliere. E' vero che i soldi aiutano. Però è anche vero che le nostre scelte sono sempre contingentate da un bilanciamento di interessi. Se scegli  (non importa entro quanto spazio) di coabitare, non è umanamente augurabile a nessuno di farlo senza pensare di non vivere con un morto. Poi magari il tempo da' lo stesso effetto. Non ce la si fa. Ma è un altro discorso. Non mi sposo con l'obiettivo di separarmi, non so se rendo l'idea


Ho un collega che vive separato in casa ormai da nove anni .
Lei è cambiata in peggio Lui non ne parliamo , il problema sono i figli , per i comportamenti che avevano a scuola i 2 genitori sono stati chiamati dai prof e convinti a fare degli incontri con uno psicologo , è scoppiata un'altra guerra.


----------



## Foglia (10 Dicembre 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Ho un collega che vive separato in casa ormai da nove anni .
> Lei è cambiata in peggio Lui non ne parliamo , il problema sono i figli , per i comportamenti che avevano a scuola i 2 genitori sono stati chiamati dai prof e convinti a fare degli incontri con uno psicologo , è scoppiata un'altra guerra.


Appunto che l'obiettivo non è quello di vedere l'altro come morto. Comunque se si decide di restare si deve mettere in conto che c'è un termine per tutto. Ivi compreso quello del traditore di restare in ginocchio sui ceci. Non reggerebbe una vita da  "purgare". E appunto a far le spese per primi sono quelli che non c'entrano niente. A tacere che l'imbruttimento reciproco  (inevitabile) credo non sia la miglior prospettiva possibile per il tradito. Poi magari capita lo stesso. Capita che non sia possibile non archiviare. Andare avanti in modo decente, in una coppia che sia pure in mezzo a fragilità e ai più disparati limiti, e' pure sempre un luogo da vivere. Quella e' la prospettiva per chi resta, o almeno credo.


----------



## Marjanna (10 Dicembre 2018)

Paolo123 ha detto:


> Ho letto un po' tutti i vostri interventi, e specie alcuni passaggi di foglia e Jon, senza togliere nulla ad altri che hanno partecipato ,
> Anche rispondendo tra di voi,  beh avete ragione,  credo che sia la rabbia che ho dentro, e così non potrà essere per sempre.
> Ho intenzione di far passare un po di tempo,
> Ho intenzione di prendere un discorso con mia moglie e decidere insieme per il bene dei figli,  provare per un determinato periodo da separati in casa, e valutare se è fattibile o no. se questo comporta la decisione di andare via, probabilità che metto in conto, anche se so che lei questo non vuole, muoverò il culo da qui, se sarà necessario, andare a casa dei miei non se ne parla, pagare un affitto con il lavoro che faccio qui non posso,  molto probabilmente cercherò un lavoro a l'estero,  ho amici che mi possono aiutare, e se non lo fatto ora era per la famiglia.  Non voglio fare programmi già da ora,  ma sondare il terreno sarà il mio primo passo.   Ho capito che con il tempo tutto diventerà pesante sia per me che per lei, e alla fine faremo più danni.


Non avevo capito che la scoperta del diario fosse di due mesi fa. E' fresca.
Paolo tu hai vissuto un trauma, lo stai vivendo tutt'ora. Hai visto cadere qualcosa che credevi fosse la tua realtà.
Ora di fronte a questo a me appare naturale che una parte di te cerchi "stabilità" fosse anche solo quella di vedere le solite mure di casa, o il solito tram tram dell'ordinare una pizza. 
Di affrontare cambiamenti non ne hai la forza interiore in primis, non vedere, non analizzare, lo fai perchè provi dolore. 
Devi mettere le cose in ordine. Non puoi continuare a vivere con lei senza analizzare quanto accaduto.
Magari chi ha vissuto esperienza simili ti saprà meglio consigliare, ma non negare a te stesso di dire (e magari anche a lei) "sono traumatizzato, scosso, sconvolto.. provo dolore".


----------



## Eagle72 (10 Dicembre 2018)

Marjanna ha ragione. Devi darti tempo...per qualsiasi decisione. Devi riprenderti fisicamente e mentalmente. Io non ho dormito per un mese intero se non massimo un ora a notte e ho perso 15 kg. Molti hanno reagito cosi. Potete stare in casa insieme per evitare altri traumi a te e figli. Quando ti sarai ripreso deciderai cosa è meglio. Ma al di fuori di ciò che ha fatto (gravissimo), lei cosa è/era per te? Aveva delle qualità che ritenevi uniche, speciali? Avevate e avete passioni comuni? Io mi aggrappo a tutto ciò nei momenti bui. E se posso..io anche ho tradito..e credimi in quei momenti sei un altro...poi dopo ti svegli e capisci...capisci cosa vuoi dalla vita, cosa provi per l altro. E non per ripiego. Purtroppo siamo umani.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Appunto che l'obiettivo non è quello di vedere l'altro come morto. Comunque se si decide di restare si deve mettere in conto che c'è un termine per tutto. Ivi compreso quello del traditore di restare in ginocchio sui ceci. Non reggerebbe una vita da  "purgare". E appunto a far le spese per primi sono quelli che non c'entrano niente. A tacere che l'imbruttimento reciproco  (inevitabile) credo non sia la miglior prospettiva possibile per il tradito. Poi magari capita lo stesso. Capita che non sia possibile non archiviare. Andare avanti in modo decente, in una coppia che sia pure in mezzo a fragilità e ai più disparati limiti, e' pure sempre un luogo da vivere. Quella e' la prospettiva per chi resta, o almeno credo.


Un po’ di ceci ci vuole per poter ragionare. Ma stando nella stessa casa (e non volendo rendere noto ai parenti i fatti) è molto difficile.
Però forse è più facile vedere che è la stessa persona che ha fatto cose inaspettate. Ognuno valuta quanto possono pesare per lui.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Dicembre 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Marjanna ha ragione. Devi darti tempo...per qualsiasi decisione. Devi riprenderti fisicamente e mentalmente. Io non ho dormito per un mese intero se non massimo un ora a notte e ho perso 15 kg. Molti hanno reagito cosi. Potete stare in casa insieme per evitare altri traumi a te e figli. Quando ti sarai ripreso deciderai cosa è meglio. Ma al di fuori di ciò che ha fatto (gravissimo), lei cosa è/era per te? Aveva delle qualità che ritenevi uniche, speciali? Avevate e avete passioni comuni? Io mi aggrappo a tutto ciò nei momenti bui. E se posso..io anche ho tradito..e credimi in quei momenti sei un altro...poi dopo ti svegli e capisci...capisci cosa vuoi dalla vita, cosa provi per l altro. E non per ripiego. Purtroppo siamo umani.


Se ripenso per quanto tempo ho pianto e non dormito mi sembra impossibile.


----------



## Bruja (10 Dicembre 2018)

Gli ultimi post sono illuminanti.
Valuta davveo bene quello che pensi di poter attuare, sopportare e decidere... fatti salvi i figli, non c'è nulla di peggio vh un coesistere da pre-separati in casa. E per qul che racconti voi come coppia siete davvero in un equilibrio precario,
Ho un conoscente che ha tradito la moglie (certe cose valgono per tutti) e giustamente data l'età, 53 anni e con figli adolescenti, hanno deciso, dopo litigi immani, di convivere da separati in casa per ovvi motivi economici. Non stanno male ma da separati avrebbero abbassato il tenore di vita.
Il loro megage è di supporto reciproco circa i figli , iproblemi medici, le spese etc... sai qual'è il danno? Che nessuno dei due ha una vita piena... ferie separate ma con impegni di reperibilità, senso di frustrazione per l'impossibilità oggettiva di vivere una vita fuori dal rapporto praticamente finito.
Senza fare ragionamenti siderali, se entrambi devono intrattenere rapporti con persone esterne, che sarebbe legittimo, hanno problemi oggettivi; quale donna o uomo accetterebbe un rapporto monco.  Spesso non si esce a cena perchè esiste qualche reperibilità, non si fanno progetti esterni perchè si ripercuoterebbero sulla serenità domestica, non puoi invitare a casa nessuno e la tua vita esterna non ha spazio se non con la stessa clandestinità degli amanti... sempre che non si abbia la fortuna che l'altra persona abbia casa e possa ospitare... ma deve esistere un progetto temporale.
A volte pensare che il compromesso sia una via accettabile rende la vita un purgatorio.  
In fondo prendere atto che l'amore è andato, o sospeso in un territorio molto scivoloso e arduo da recuperare, è la scelta più saggia. Si dice che chi ama torna, NO chi ama davvero resta perchè chi è andato non ama già più ,o ama in binario... seppure!  Quelle che vengono dopo sono trattative, magari di alto profilo, ma trattative... e se non si è diplomarici di professione e quindi terzi al problema, sono cavoli amari...
Credo qualunque vita ti aspetti possa essere preferibile al lento mitridatismo di un rapporto rabberciato.


----------



## Foglia (10 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un po’ di ceci ci vuole per poter ragionare. Ma stando nella stessa casa (e non volendo rendere noto ai parenti i fatti) è molto difficile.
> Però forse è più facile vedere che è la stessa persona che ha fatto cose inaspettate. Ognuno valuta quanto possono pesare per lui.


Certo che un po' di ceci ci vogliono. Ma non sono una prospettiva di vita. Quello volevo dire


----------



## Bruja (10 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Certo che un po' di ceci ci vogliono. Ma non sono una prospettiva di vita. Quello volevo dire


E sopra lo volevo dire anch'io...  I ceci potranno anche servire ma... incattiviscono


----------



## void (10 Dicembre 2018)

La scoperta di un tradimento è di per sé un fatto traumatico. Ma le modalità con cui è avvenuta la scoperta non sono indifferenti all'entita' del trauma.
Nel caso specifico un percorso di "riavvicinamento " è  sicuramente molto duro (ma non impossibile). Bisognerebbe essere capaci di liberarsi da una serie di preconcetti che sono fortemente radicati in noi. Il fatto che lui, leggendo i diari, abbia già una immagine molto forte di quanto è accaduto, rende comprensibile che non voglia approfondire oltre. Certo, quanto si scrive in un diario va contestualizzato, le emozioni, i sentimenti ci portano a deformare la realtà che viviamo. Le emozioni passano e la realtà ci appare poi nella sua crudezza. 
Scrivere di noi serve anche a questo. 
Certo che, anche escludendo un riavvicinamento, vivere con una morta in casa non è possibile nel lungo periodo, perché alla fine si arriva a negare anche se stessi, oltre l'altro.
Personalmente, per poter vivere, o meglio sopravvivere, in una situazione simile, mi servirebbe il dialogo. Mi servirebbe capire le motivazioni, al di là dei fatti avvenuti. Sapere come vede ora il suo percorso, capire cosa la ha spinta, quello che provato, il ruolo mio in tutto questo. Ecco, su questo vorrei fare chiarezza, mi sarebbe necessario, più della conoscenza degli atti in se.
Non che questo debba cambiare le decisioni prese, ma forse aiuterebbe a gestire se stessi nella forzata convivenza e rispetto all'essere genitori.


Inviato dal mio SM-G965F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Kid (10 Dicembre 2018)

Paolo123 ha detto:


> Esatto.
> Il tuo giudizio personale è identico al mio.
> Caro  Jon se avessi la possibilità economica di mantenere figli e moglie e me stesso,
> Avrei chiesto già la separazione, non è facile per me condividere lo stesso letto anche se non ci sfioriamo,  ma per amore dei miei figli,
> ...


A me questa, scusa il francesismo, pare una stronzata immane. Come tutte le coppie che giocano a fare i separati in casa. Non c'è scusa che tenga per come la vedo io: o tu o io, fuori dalle scatole. E lo farei prima di tutto per i miei figli.


----------



## Kid (10 Dicembre 2018)

void ha detto:


> La scoperta di un tradimento è di per sé un fatto traumatico. Ma le modalità con cui è avvenuta la scoperta non sono indifferenti all'entita' del trauma.
> Nel caso specifico un percorso di "riavvicinamento " è  sicuramente molto duro (ma non impossibile). Bisognerebbe essere capaci di liberarsi da una serie di preconcetti che sono fortemente radicati in noi. Il fatto che lui, leggendo i diari, abbia già una immagine molto forte di quanto è accaduto, rende comprensibile che non voglia approfondire oltre. Certo, quanto si scrive in un diario va contestualizzato, le emozioni, i sentimenti ci portano a deformare la realtà che viviamo. Le emozioni passano e la realtà ci appare poi nella sua crudezza.
> Scrivere di noi serve anche a questo.
> Certo che, anche escludendo un riavvicinamento, vivere con una morta in casa non è possibile nel lungo periodo, perché alla fine si arriva a negare anche se stessi, oltre l'altro.
> ...


La mia modalità di scoperta è stata pressochè identica alla sua. Ma una volta superato il trauma iniziale, ci siamo subito dati da fare per capire se c'era o meno la possibilità di un ricongiungimento. E' questo che contesto: che scusa sarebbe conviviamo perchè non abbiamo soldi? Credo sia peggio una convivenza forzata, piuttosto che la povertà.


----------



## void (10 Dicembre 2018)

Kid ha detto:


> La mia modalità di scoperta è stata pressochè identica alla sua. Ma una volta superato il trauma iniziale, ci siamo subito dati da fare per capire se c'era o meno la possibilità di un ricongiungimento. E' questo che contesto: che scusa sarebbe conviviamo perchè non abbiamo soldi? Credo sia peggio una convivenza forzata, piuttosto che la povertà.


Si, ma non mi pare che tu abbia scoperto le stesse cose. Sapere che la tua compagna si è innamorata o infatuata di un altro è una cosa, succede, siamo imperfetti esseri umani, sapere che ha fatto un certo tipo di percorso, è un'altra storia.
Certo, a voler essere razionali, il sesso è un fatto di contatto fisico, con un uomo, o in promiscuità non cambia molto. Sempre quello rimane. Ma fallo capire al cervello.
Come ti dicevo bisognerebbe  essere capaci di superare atavici preconcetti 

Inviato dal mio SM-G965F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Marjanna (10 Dicembre 2018)

Diciamo che di buono, cercando di essere un poco positivi, in tutto ciò c'è che lei ha lasciato l'amante di sua iniziativa.
Ora lui vive un trauma attuale rispetto a qualcosa che magari lei ha "archiviato".
Di quanto ha vissuto lei fuori casa lui, finchè non sapeva, ne ha tratto giovamento per le sue performance tra le lenzuola. Alla scoperta queste performance si sono "macchiate di sangue".
Lei ha scelto Paolo. Paolo non sceglie lei, ma sceglie di continuare a vivere con lei. Il che è un tantino un casino.
Si dice per il bene dei figli... ma per il bene dei figli un domani vedranno padre e madre a serate alterne che escono di casa con qualche scusa, salvo che poi la boccata d'aria dal tram tram familiare diventa ancora più un casino da gestire.

Pensaci bene Paolo, datti tempo e rifletti. Tu vedi solo un lato di un cubo. Qui c'è chi quel cubo se l'è girato tutto analizzando ogni spigolo.


----------



## oriente70 (10 Dicembre 2018)

Non credo che lei abbia lasciato l'amante di sua iniziativa [emoji41].


----------



## Foglia (10 Dicembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Diciamo che di buono, cercando di essere un poco positivi, in tutto ciò c'è che lei ha lasciato l'amante di sua iniziativa.
> Ora lui vive un trauma attuale rispetto a qualcosa che magari lei ha "archiviato".
> Di quanto ha vissuto lei fuori casa lui, finchè non sapeva, ne ha tratto giovamento per le sue performance tra le lenzuola. Alla scoperta queste performance si sono "macchiate di sangue".
> Lei ha scelto Paolo. Paolo non sceglie lei, ma sceglie di continuare a vivere con lei. Il che è un tantino un casino.
> ...


Vedere i genitori che di tanto in tanto escono per i cazzi propri, nell'ottica dei figli, secondo me è il meno dei mali.
E' vederli quando sono entrambi in casa, che è ben più gramo, se mancano certi presupposti condivisi.


----------



## Marjanna (10 Dicembre 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Non credo che lei abbia lasciato l'amante di sua iniziativa [emoji41].


Bò dipende dalle tempistiche. Non sono proprio chiare.


----------



## Foglia (10 Dicembre 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Non credo che lei abbia lasciato l'amante di sua iniziativa [emoji41].


Non è però neanche la  "minaccia" di una inverosimile separazione a bloccarti, a quel punto.
Caso mai, diventi più  "prudente".
A meno di voler ipotizzare che l'amante non fosse per così dire  "collaborativo" nell'evitare possibili ingerenze.
Una cosa e' certa: lei "prudente" non lo e' stata.


----------



## Moni (10 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Vedere i genitori che di tanto in tanto escono per i cazzi propri, nell'ottica dei figli, secondo me è il meno dei mali.
> E' vederli quando sono entrambi in casa, che è ben più gramo, se mancano certi presupposti condivisi.


Separati in  casa non so come sia fattibile o davvero si sono superati tensiini amarezze e si è in una fase come amici o temo sia impossibile mascherare x i figli e poi che brutto farli crescere nella menzogna...

Meglio una buona separazione che un triste matrimonio


----------



## Foglia (10 Dicembre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Separati in  casa non so come sia fattibile o davvero si sono superati tensiini amarezze e si è in una fase come amici o temo sia impossibile mascherare x i figli e poi che brutto farli crescere nella menzogna...
> 
> Meglio una buona separazione che un triste matrimonio


Meglio una buona separazione, se si può fare. Se poi per campare ti devi trasferire all'estero, e i tuoi figli li vedi una volta al mese, temo che ci si debba anche essere  "predisposti", a latitare con gli affetti.
A quel punto, mi verrebbe da considerare che è meglio lavorare per creare un clima almeno disteso in casa. Che i bambini non sono mica scemi se vedono sorrisi forzati e genitori che non si parlano. Però tra il lanciarsi i coltelli ed essere una coppia felice, esistono realtà accettabili in cui i figli non sono resi partecipi delle magagne. Tutto qui.


----------



## Kid (10 Dicembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Bò dipende dalle tempistiche. Non sono proprio chiare.


Cambia poco, a parte l'ego maschile che và a rotoli.

Ma se una donna sceglie un uomo invece di un altro, significa che è convinta, sgamata o meno. Certe volte per i traditori essere scoperti è quasi un sollievo.


----------



## Moni (10 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Meglio una buona separazione, se si può fare. Se poi per campare ti devi trasferire all'estero, e i tuoi figli li vedi una volta al mese, temo che ci si debba anche essere  "predisposti", a latitare con gli affetti.
> A quel punto, mi verrebbe da considerare che è meglio lavorare per creare un clima almeno disteso in casa. Che i bambini non sono mica scemi se vedono sorrisi forzati e genitori che non si parlano. Però tra il lanciarsi i coltelli ed essere una coppia felice, esistono realtà accettabili in cui i figli non sono resi partecipi delle magagne. Tutto qui.


Se ti riferisci al mio ex stava già all estero da mo e x un po' ci siamo stati pure noi...
Senza arrivare a questo estremi se si può certo che se poi devi mangiare pane e patate anch eno

Separati ma prima o poi vorrai farti una vita sentimentale no?
Boh x me. Incomprensibile davvero ma sono troppo coccolosa Passionale. Ho bisogno e mi Piace abbracciare baciare coccolarsi...


----------



## Mat78 (10 Dicembre 2018)

Oltre al tradimento ti ha umiliato per due anni , ha reso la tua vita e quella dei figli un inferno per il periodo che faceva orge con uomini e donne. Hai veramente il coraggio di stare con lei? Non dimenticherai mai quello che ha fatto a te ed ai tuoi figli. Ora devi preoccuparti del tuo benessere  e dei tuoi figli. A lei non devi nulla. Non pensare alla sua sofferenza  ( lacrime di coccodrillo se mai siano vere). Non ti ha scelto è stata obbligata a sceglierti, a "causa" dei figli. Devi solo sapere che se rimani con lei vivrai male, e se ti separi la prendi comunque nel fondo schiena. Non c'è altro da aggiungere o da ragionarci. O bianco o nero, il grigio lascialo a chi ha voglia di farsi seghe mentali o a chi cerca giustificazioni che non esistono.


----------



## Moni (10 Dicembre 2018)

Temo anche io che sapete di essere la scelta per i figli o per esigenze economiche non possa aiutare a ricostruirsi 

Poi ci sono anche casi tipo francoff dove io credo ci fosse ancora qualcosa di forte ma sono casi rari ....


----------



## Mat78 (10 Dicembre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Temo anche io che sapete di essere la scelta per i figli o per esigenze economiche non possa aiutare a ricostruirsi
> 
> Poi ci sono anche casi tipo francoff dove io credo ci fosse ancora qualcosa di forte ma sono casi rari ....


Francoff? Lui sta via per la maggior parte del tempo lontano dalla famiglia a causa del lavoro, anche per settimane o mesi. Credi veramente che sia perché ha sentimenti forti? E chi non li ha per la propria moglie o marito anche dopo il tradimento?


----------



## Moni (10 Dicembre 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Francoff? Lui sta via per la maggior parte del tempo lontano dalla famiglia a causa del lavoro, anche per settimane o mesi. Credi veramente che sia perché ha sentimenti forti? E chi non li ha per la propria moglie o marito anche dopo il tradimento?


Ma nosono via tutti insieme adesso...

È.cmq.uo che ci sono passata vedendosi una volta ogni 3 mesi capita la sbandata e anche dinsentirsi molto coinvolti quandocosi tanto soli

Per me è assurdo qnd si vive stessa a casa ci si incrocia alla sera ...Non sono una santa ne principessa ma non so come ci si possa coricare insieme ...magari abbracciati 
Anche se non faccio mancate nulla in casa boh

Non x.questo il mio tradimento e da meno eh non saltate subito tutti su ma certo la.solituodne fa brutti scherzi 
Credo.sia capitato questo a Franco a sua moglie ...


----------



## Mat78 (10 Dicembre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Ma nosono via tutti insieme adesso...
> 
> È.cmq.uo che ci sono passata vedendosi una volta ogni 3 mesi capita la sbandata e anche dinsentirsi molto coinvolti quandocosi tanto soli
> 
> ...


Moni un tradimento non ha giustificazioni. Se ti senti solo/a lasci e vai a fare orge, non prendi in giro chi ti dà fiducia. 
Francoff ha tradito anche lui la moglie. Ha "paregiato " i conti in questo modo (per me sbagliando) e si sente in colpa per quello che ha fatto, per questo secondo me ci sta riprovado. 1 a 1 palla al centro.


----------



## Moni (10 Dicembre 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Moni un tradimento non ha giustificazioni. Se ti senti solo/a lasci e vai a fare orge, non prendi in giro chi ti dà fiducia.
> Francoff ha tradito anche lui la moglie. Ha "paregiato " i conti in questo modo (per me sbagliando) e si sente in colpa per quello che ha fatto, per questo secondo me ci sta riprovado. 1 a 1 palla al centro.


Certo che non ci sonO giustificazioni ma forse è più facile recuperare e capire se entrambi si trovavano in una situazione difficile e credimi che vivere lontani con figli è dura x chi resta e per chi parte... 

Magari ritrovandusi a vivere insieme stesso tetto e condividere hanno compreso di desiderare quello. Che questo solo Conta inoltre se ben ricordo loro hanno sempre contunuato a cercarsi sessuamente parlando non eraun matrimonio bianco finito no? 

X me qualche scopata extra è perdonabie se c'è del sentimento vero che ti devo dire...dopo anni e difficoltà
Libero di pensarla, diversamente io sono pee gli happy end dove possibile


----------



## Mat78 (10 Dicembre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Certo che non ci sonO giustificazioni ma forse è più facile recuperare e capire se entrambi si trovavano in una situazione difficile e credimi che vivere lontani con figli è dura x chi resta e per chi parte...
> 
> Magari ritrovandusi a vivere insieme stesso tetto e condividere hanno compreso di desiderare quello. Che questo solo Conta inoltre se ben ricordo loro hanno sempre contunuato a cercarsi sessuamente parlando non eraun matrimonio bianco finito no?
> 
> ...


Quindi quando si è in difficoltà si va a scopare in giro in vece di parlarne e risolvere? Spero che la mia compagna non la pensi come te. Mi sono già bastate una volta le corna


----------



## Moni (10 Dicembre 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Quindi quando si è in difficoltà si va a scopare in giro in vece di parlarne e risolvere? Spero che la mia compagna non la pensi come te. Mi sono già bastate una volta le corna


Correggo immagino parli della nuova compagna


----------



## Moni (10 Dicembre 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Quindi quando si è in difficoltà si va a scopare in giro in vece di parlarne e risolvere? Spero che la mia compagna non la pensi come te. Mi sono già bastate una volta le corna


Che ne sai di cosa fanno gli altri se non hanno tentato l impossibile

Io sono serena 

Tu Spera e auguri e stai nei paraggi 

Se te le sei beccate stando vicino partissi mai...


----------



## Mat78 (10 Dicembre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Che ne sai di cosa fanno gli altri se non hanno tentato l impossibile
> 
> Io sono serena
> 
> ...


Sei serena perché accetti le corna. Chi non le accetta, è  sereno che non si ritrovi le corna in un futuro perché si fida e vive un rapporto diverso. Ovviamente visto che non la penso come te, ho meritato le corna


----------



## oriente70 (10 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non è però neanche la  "minaccia" di una inverosimile separazione a bloccarti, a quel punto.
> Caso mai, diventi più  "prudente".
> A meno di voler ipotizzare che l'amante non fosse per così dire  "collaborativo" nell'evitare possibili ingerenze.
> Una cosa e' certa: lei "prudente" non lo e' stata.


Infatti lei non è stata prudente e probabilmente è successo qualcosa che l'ha turbata altrimenti avrebbe continuato.


----------



## Moni (10 Dicembre 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Sei serena perché accetti le corna. Chi non le accetta, è  sereno che non si ritrovi le corna in un futuro perché si fida e vive un rapporto diverso. Ovviamente visto che non la penso come te, ho meritato le corna


Bah non ti capisco

Non metterei fine ad una relazione di amore e di cura x una sbandata quindi??  Fatti i debiti ragionamenti e valutata la persona che ho avuto accanto x anni 

Contento te di essere così tranchant...


----------



## Paolo123 (10 Dicembre 2018)

JON ha detto:


> Può essere possibile,  lo è stato, finché le sue due vite hanno viaggiato parallelamente senza collidere. Quando poi l'hai intimorita probabilmente le è tornato un barlume di buon senso. Infatti non è un caso che abbia smesso di scrivere, come si dice dalle mie parti...le è passata la fantasia.


Si ma in fin dei conti, a me cosa cambia?


----------



## Paolo123 (10 Dicembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ed è un suo diritto assolutamente. L'importante è che sia sicuro che in futuro non debba pentirsene


Non credo


----------



## JON (10 Dicembre 2018)

Tutti i pareri espressi finora sono più che attinenti e senz'altro utili a Paolo perché offerti sulla base di esperienze vere, vissute ed elaborate.

Ragionare però solo col senno del poi può non essere un aiuto fruibile per gli altri quando, si sa, ogni caso e a se ed ha priorità proprie determinate da fattori che non possono essere gli stessi.

Per chi ci è già passato risulta alquanto lampante definire pro e contro di scelte generate da fatti, stavolta, banalmente comuni. Ovvero il semplice tradimento.

Date le particolari condizioni, Paolo affronta il problema partendo dai piedi. Mentre qui, in buona fede, gli si consiglia di partire dalla testa, nulla toglie comunque che lui possa trarne degli ottimi spunti. Io credo che lui debba solo considerare i rischi cui va incontro, soppesarli e capire quale "strategia" adottare. Alla fine seguirà un percorso simile a molti altri, forse migliore, forse peggiore. Tutto pero dipenderà dalle sue risorse e dalla sua obiettività, su questo non potrete farci nulla, nemmeno se gliela spaccate la testa.


----------



## JON (10 Dicembre 2018)

Paolo123 ha detto:


> Si ma in fin dei conti, a me cosa cambia?


Nulla. Tu hai perso la fede.


----------



## Mat78 (10 Dicembre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Bah non ti capisco
> 
> Non metterei fine ad una relazione di amore e di cura x una sbandata quindi??  Fatti i debiti ragionamenti e valutata la persona che ho avuto accanto x anni
> 
> Contento te di essere così tranchant...


Cornuta e felice  contenta te . 
Ogniuno di noi da delle priorità, tu accetti la coppia aperta ed è giusto così, c'è chi invece crede in un rapporto esclusivo ed è altrettanto giusto, l'importante è che quando si firma un contratto (matrimonio), entrambi siano a conoscenza delle varie clausole altrimenti è tutto fallace ed è giusto che chi si sente violato magari si incazzi.


----------



## Moni (10 Dicembre 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Cornuta e felice  contenta te


Poverino


----------



## Mat78 (10 Dicembre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Poverino


Pensavo la stessa cosa di te. È  triste osservare che il tuo pensiero è ormai sdoganato.


----------



## Paolo123 (10 Dicembre 2018)

JON ha detto:


> Nulla. Tu hai perso la fede.


Si.  E così.


----------



## JON (10 Dicembre 2018)

Paolo123 ha detto:


> Si.  E così.


Comunque Paolo personalmente sono convinto che le tue scelte siano dettate dalla visione di quello che ritieni giusto fare. Meglio di te nessuno sa cosa è meglio per te e per chi ti circonda.

In ogni caso, non è una novità, dietro ogni scelta si celano sempre degli svantaggi. In genere questi vengono controbilanciati da quelli che ritieni siano i vantaggi e che dovrebbero renderti le difficoltà più accettabili, anche quelle che vanno contro la tua stessa natura. Va da se che quei vantaggi dovranno superare abbondantemente i sacrifici che sicuramente dovrai fare per quadrare i conti.

Strada facendo scoprirai anche la crudezza di quello che hai scelto, te ne accorgerai quando comprenderai quello che hai fatto a te stesso. Perciò sin da ora le tue valutazioni devono essere quanto più obiettive possibili. Devi sapere a cosa vai in contro, e nel capirlo non devi fare i conti solo su te stesso, ma devi considerare principalmente la parte di tua moglie in tutto questo che al momento rappresenta un incognita che col passare del tempo può acquisire comportamenti diversi e non prevedibili ora. Però tu la conosci, ora meglio di prima, quindi col tempo capirai cosa aspettarti.

Se le cose diventeranno difficili da gestire, quello del lavoro all'estero può rappresentare un ottimo escamotage.


----------



## Moni (10 Dicembre 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Pensavo la stessa cosa di te. È  triste osservare che il tuo pensiero è ormai sdoganato.


Va be chi è rimasto dopo un tradimento quindi sarebbe  un coglione... Complimenti


----------



## Paolo123 (10 Dicembre 2018)

JON ha detto:


> Tutti i pareri espressi finora sono più che attinenti e senz'altro utili a Paolo perché offerti sulla base di esperienze vere, vissute ed elaborate.
> 
> Ragionare però solo col senno del poi può non essere un aiuto fruibile per gli altri quando, si sa, ogni caso e a se ed ha priorità proprie determinate da fattori che non possono essere gli stessi.
> 
> ...


Grazie Jon,  grazie per l'aiuto, veramente.
Grazie a tutti voi,  
Da questa mattina che vi seguo, non ho voluto rispondere. Il perché è semplice, 
Non sono obiettivo. in questo momento no. 
Ma sono fermo sulla mia decisione.
E rifletto su ciò che scrivete.  Ho capito che ciò che pensavo poteva essere una soluzione per tutti, ma non lo è.
Ho bisogno di tempo. 
Siamo sotto le feste natalizie, e si sa i figli questo aspettano, 
Da questa mattina ho cambiato atteggiamento con mia moglie, ho intenzione di parlare con lei,  in modo di passare queste feste con serenità, dopo di che, trovare una soluzione.  Notte a tutti.


----------



## Kaytranada (10 Dicembre 2018)

Paolo123 ha detto:


> Buongiorno, e la prima volta che scrivo in un forum, vi leggo da mesi, e non solo questo forum.
> Mi sono iscritto qui perché questo è uno dei pochi che tratta nello specifico il tradimento.
> E qui ho trovato alcuni di voi molto interessanti nel capire/ comprendere, le motivazioni che spingono a scelte sbagliate/
> Giuste, che siano.
> Mi chiamo Paolo, sono sposato e ho due figli.  Ciao.


Ciao Paolo, mi sono preso del tempo per leggere tutto, e vorrei dirti un paio di cose, sono stato tradito dalla mia promessa sposa, e dopo la scoperta ho calcolato minuziosamente cosa mi conveniva fare, e sono rimasto con lei, però tutto quello che ha mi ha fatto è che ho scoperto inconsciamente mi faceva stare male fisicamente e anche mentalmente. Ancora dopo 6 mesi dopo che lei è scappata con l’amante, sto male ancora, mi sembra di stare bene però sono sempre più magro e dormo sempre peggio. Non voglio intromettermi nelle tue decisioni, stai solo attento che non passi tutta la merda che ha fatto sulla tua salute, i bambini si abituano a tutto, pensa più a te stesso che da ammalato non risolverai niente. È l’ultima cosa, la mia opinione modesta e dalla mia esperienza, e come il detto, “se ami due persone, vuol dire che La prima non la ami poi così tanto” , visto che ha fatto di tutto senza pensare neanche un secondo a quanto del male avrebbe fatto a te e ai bambini. Vi avesse amato, ti avesse amato fino in fondo, non si sarebbe concessa mai al tizio del supermercato e basta. Perché non ne vale mai la pena.


----------



## Paolo123 (10 Dicembre 2018)

JON ha detto:


> Comunque Paolo personalmente sono convinto che le tue scelte siano dettate dalla visione di quello che ritieni giusto fare. Meglio di te nessuno sa cosa è meglio per te e per chi ti circonda.
> 
> In ogni caso, non è una novità, dietro ogni scelta si celano sempre degli svantaggi. In genere questi vengono controbilanciati da quelli che ritieni siano i vantaggi e che dovrebbero renderti le difficoltà più accettabili, anche quelle che vanno contro la tua stessa natura. Va da se che quei vantaggi dovranno superare abbondantemente i sacrifici che sicuramente dovrai fare per quadrare i conti.
> 
> ...


E su questa strada che sto valutando.


----------



## Marjanna (11 Dicembre 2018)

Scusate ma nel lato pratico, cosa cambia tra stare insieme e essere "separati in casa"? 
Nel caso di Paolo lavorava 10 ore al giorno, tornava a casa sicuramente stanco, classici problemi per la casa, auto, bimbi, tasse, riscaldamento e compagnia bella. Il bimbo che sta male, il capriccio, la festina con gli amichetti. Gestione familiare. Volenti o nolenti queste cose van sempre in primo piano in qualsiasi coppia. Con lei non andava ugualmente bene. Ma c'era la famiglia. I weekend insieme immagino, le cene da parenti o amici. La visita al parente in ospedale. Vita comune.
Ora le 10 ore al giorno rimangono. A casa ci torna ugualmente. Le rogne ci sono ugualmente e ne parlerà ugualmente con lei, come dei bimbi, come già è successo per la serata della pizza. A Natale tutti insieme con parenti, già scritto. Con lei non va bene. In fin dei conti cosa cambia???
La serata insieme sul divano in cui addormentarsi vicini??? Prima c'era?
Sembra quasi ci sia una chiusura di dialogo della coppia, ma.. prima c'era?
Non credo che i fine settimana futuri saranno "separati" (come avviene tra coppie realmente separate) ma tutti insieme come sempre con i bimbi, magari a casa di qualche parente che non sa niente. Cosa cambia???
Non è una critica, ma sarei curiosa di capire.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Dicembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Scusate ma nel lato pratico, cosa cambia tra stare insieme e essere "separati in casa"?
> Nel caso di Paolo lavorava 10 ore al giorno, tornava a casa sicuramente stanco, classici problemi per la casa, auto, bimbi, tasse, riscaldamento e compagnia bella. Il bimbo che sta male, il capriccio, la festina con gli amichetti. Gestione familiare. Volenti o nolenti queste cose van sempre in primo piano in qualsiasi coppia. Con lei non andava ugualmente bene. Ma c'era la famiglia. I weekend insieme immagino, le cene da parenti o amici. La visita al parente in ospedale. Vita comune.
> Ora le 10 ore al giorno rimangono. A casa ci torna ugualmente. Le rogne ci sono ugualmente e ne parlerà ugualmente con lei, come dei bimbi, come già è successo per la serata della pizza. A Natale tutti insieme con parenti, già scritto. Con lei non va bene. In fin dei conti cosa cambia???
> La serata insieme sul divano in cui addormentarsi vicini??? Prima c'era?
> ...


Cambia tutto, sempre, per lo spirito con cui si fanno le cose. È lo spirito, il senso che fa essere sereni facendo la bidella è sempre scontenti facendo la rockstar.


----------



## Marjanna (11 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cambia tutto, sempre, per lo spirito con cui si fanno le cose. È lo spirito, il senso che fa essere sereni facendo la bidella è sempre scontenti facendo la rockstar.


Ok ma lo spirito è quel qualcosa che ci rende vivi, se levi quello mi viene in mente uno zombie.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Dicembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ok ma lo spirito è quel qualcosa che ci rende vivi, se levi quello mi viene in mente uno zombie.


Ma Paolo cosa sarebbe se non riuscisse a trovare serenità stando in casa?


----------



## Mat78 (11 Dicembre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Va be chi è rimasto dopo un tradimento quindi sarebbe  un coglione... Complimenti


No non un coglione, ma una persona che ha paura del cambiamento, che ha paura di stare da solo, accettando di mangiare merda tutti i giorni. Di accontentarsi degli avanzi che gli dà il traditore uomo o donna che sia.


----------



## void (11 Dicembre 2018)

E Maddalena spiro', colpita dall'ultima sassata...la lapidazione fini' e tutti tornarono a casa con la certezza che la loro mano era stata guidata da Dio. Non c'era altra giustizia, nessuna altra strada possibile..

Inviato dal mio SM-G965F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## danny (11 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ecco. Io ad esempio una domanda per capire quanto abbia inciso la tua  "minaccia" di separazione sulla sua scelta di chiudere con l'amante gliela farei. Trovatevi in un momento tranquillo e parlatene, che comunque certa "roba" non può e non deve  "finire sotto il tappeto". Quello che spesso non si capisce, o si nega, non è la volontà di separarsi. Anche potenzialmente  "tanti dicono "ah, se potessi!". L'incaglio e' nel non capire che se non lo fai  (per le più svariate ragioni), passato il momento del trauma, ti devi mettere nell'ottica di  "risolvere", senza sciogliere il vincolo. E in quest'ottica piaccia o meno si deve parlare. Non credo siano necessari i dettagli (se non ti servono a capire). Ma sicuramente e' necessario ridefinire IL RAPPORTO. Non un  NON RAPPORTO. Perciò l'altro  (che può benissimo esserlo in fase iniziale) in prospettiva futura non è  "come morto". E' vivo e vegeto. Lo siete entrambi. E il considerarla "come morta", nell'ottica di una coabitazione. (ma anche solo avendo figli da condividere eh) e' una cosa che punisce TE, per primo. Ti auto puniresti, a ragionare così nel lungo periodo. Non è questione di darle possibilità, ma di essere possibilista all'interno di quello che ora vuoi tu, dalla tua vita. E nel volere ci metto anche il bagno di realtà. (figli casa spese soldi) che tutti fanno in certi frangenti.


Quoto.


----------



## Moni (11 Dicembre 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> No non un coglione, ma una persona che ha paura del cambiamento, che ha paura di stare da solo, accettando di mangiare merda tutti i giorni. Di accontentarsi degli avanzi che gli dà il traditore uomo o donna che sia.


Magari Ne è ancora innamorato... 
Guarda che parli con una che si è separata e che ha dovuto lottare contro giudizi di parenti conoscenti (alcuni dei quali con amante da mesi pensa te) 
Ci vanno due palle così x separarsi sono d accordo e assumersi il peso di un tale cambiamento ma io ero Infelice avevo un matrimonio a distanza e bianco... probabilmente tra tanti che non si separano x diciamo. Vigliaccheria o comodità qualcuno che ancora crede nella persona che ha avuto x anni a fianco ci sarà 

Altre situazioni non le ComPrendo nemmeno io ma.non ci si può mai immaginare il vissuto di ciascuno di noi x cui....


----------



## Mat78 (11 Dicembre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Magari Ne è ancora innamorato...
> Guarda che parli con una che si è separata e che ha dovuto lottare contro giudizi di parenti conoscenti (alcuni dei quali con amante da mesi pensa te)
> Ci vanno due palle così x separarsi sono d accordo e assumersi il peso di un tale cambiamento ma io ero Infelice avevo un matrimonio a distanza e bianco... probabilmente tra tanti che non si separano x diciamo. Vigliaccheria o comodità qualcuno che ancora crede nella persona che ha avuto x anni a fianco ci sarà
> 
> Altre situazioni non le ComPrendo nemmeno io ma.non ci si può mai immaginare il vissuto di ciascuno di noi x cui....


Tutti sono ancora innamorati, ma il tradimento distrugge per sempre la coppia o la cambia (per chi rimane) in manimera irreparabile vivendo sempre nel sospetto e nei ricordi. Proprio perché viene tradito la fiducia, l'amore ed o sacrifici che non ci sono possibilità di recupero o perdono.


----------



## Foglia (11 Dicembre 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Tutti sono ancora innamorati, ma il tradimento distrugge per sempre la coppia o la cambia (per chi rimane) in manimera irreparabile vivendo sempre nel sospetto e nei ricordi. Proprio perché viene tradito la fiducia, l'amore ed o sacrifici che non ci sono possibilità di recupero o perdono.


Mai pensato che esiste caso e caso?
Vivi sempre nell'assolutismo più assoluto, o magari concepisci lontanamente che non è la stessa cosa trovarsi a vivere in un inferno rispetto al porre rimedio a una situazione non certo idilliaca, ma ancora meritevole di essere vissuta?
Sul fatto che il tradimento levi o modifichi il rapporto di fiducia, sono d'accordo con te. Guarda un po'.
Sul fatto che sia sempre meglio interrompere il rapporto, COSTI QUELLO CHE COSTI (ivi compreso lo "svelamento" del tradimento ai figli, come hai fatto tu) direi proprio di no.


----------



## Mat78 (11 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Mai pensato che esiste caso e caso?
> Vivi sempre nell'assolutismo più assoluto, o magari concepisci lontanamente che non è la stessa cosa trovarsi a vivere in un inferno rispetto al porre rimedio a una situazione non certo idilliaca, ma ancora meritevole di essere vissuta?
> Sul fatto che il tradimento levi o modifichi il rapporto di fiducia, sono d'accordo con te. Guarda un po'.
> Sul fatto che sia sempre meglio interrompere il rapporto, COSTI QUELLO CHE COSTI (ivi compreso lo "svelamento" del tradimento ai figli, come hai fatto tu) direi proprio di no.


Partiamo dal presupposto che ognuno si comporta come meglio crede, ma con i se i forse ed i perché, si sono fatti grandi disastri in tutti gli ambiti. Chi vive felice dopo un tradimento? Mi fai qualche esempio? Io non ne conosco e parlo di persone che conosco personalmente e dopo aver gettato altri anni nel riprovarci, si sono separati. Si i figli devono sapere del perché la loro famiglia è  andata a pezzi. Ognuno si deve prendere le proprie responsabilità. Troppo facile fare danno e poi nascondersi, ma non voglio tirare fuori questo discorso che l'ultima volta è stato un bagno di sangue. Se tu riesci a vivere con chi ti a tradito magari per anni, buon per te, ma non rompete le palle a chi dice no allo schifo che ha fatto il proprio compagno/a. Come nel caso nel nostro amico che ha aperto la discussione. Come fa a perdonare sua moglie che ha reso la vita della famiglia e dei propri figli un inferno, mentre lei faceva orge con uomini e donne, e dichiarando ammmmmore per il proprio amante, per poi scoprire di essere diventata una porno star per merito degli altri? Deve fare anche la figura del pirla? E per chi? Per salvare chi?


----------



## Foglia (11 Dicembre 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Partiamo dal presupposto che ognuno si comporta come meglio crede, ma con i se i forse ed i perché, si sono fatti grandi disastri in tutti gli ambiti. Chi vive felice dopo un tradimento? Mi fai qualche esempio? Io non ne conosco e parlo di persone che conosco personalmente e dopo aver gettato altri anni nel riprovarci, si sono separati. Si i figli devono sapere del perché la loro famiglia è  andata a pezzi. Ognuno si deve prendere le proprie responsabilità. Troppo facile fare danno e poi nascondersi, ma non voglio tirare fuori questo discorso che l'ultima volta è stato un bagno di sangue. Se tu riesci a vivere con chi ti a tradito magari per anni, buon per te, ma non rompete le palle a chi dice no allo schifo che ha fatto il proprio compagno/a. Come nel caso nel nostro amico che ha aperto la discussione. Come fa a perdonare sua moglie che ha reso la vita della famiglia e dei propri figli un inferno, mentre lei faceva orge con uomini e donne, e dichiarando ammmmmore per il proprio amante, per poi scoprire di essere diventata una porno star per merito degli altri? Deve fare anche la figura del pirla? E per chi? Per salvare chi?


Mi pare proprio giusto distruggere un genitore agli occhi dei figli perché tanto  "ho ragione io".
Cioè: tu ragioni per contrari. Anziché preoccuparti di far ricadere addosso a chi non c'entra un cazzo i minori danni possibili, ti preoccupi di smollare addosso a loro il macigno. Come se a te diventasse più leggero.
Ho i brividi.


----------



## Mat78 (11 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Mi pare proprio giusto distruggere un genitore agli occhi dei figli perché tanto  "ho ragione io".
> Cioè: tu ragioni per contrari. Anziché preoccuparti di far ricadere addosso a chi non c'entra un cazzo i minori danni possibili, ti preoccupi di smollare addosso a loro il macigno. Come se a te diventasse più leggero.
> Ho i brividi.


Vedi? Non comprendi. Il discorso è molto più complesso di questo. I figli sono la parte importante della famiglia? Ne vengono travolti anche loro? Se ti chiedono il perché la loro vita è  stata distrutta, cosa gli racconti? Degli unicorna rosa e della pentola di monete d'oro alla fine dell'arcobaleno? Si è perso il significato di responsabilità. Forse perché ci si vergogna o non si è abbastanza maturi per pagarne le conseguenze delle proprie scelte? E si cara mia, tradire è una scelta. Io ho i brividi per persone che non sono responsabili. Ripeto evitiamo questo discorso.


----------



## Foglia (11 Dicembre 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Vedi? Non comprendi. Il discorso è molto più complesso di questo. I figli sono la parte importante della famiglia? Ne vengono travolti anche loro? Se ti chiedono il perché la loro vita è  stata distrutta, cosa gli racconti? Degli unicorna rosa e della pentola di monete d'oro alla fine dell'arcobaleno? Si è perso il significato di responsabilità. Forse perché ci si vergogna o non si è abbastanza maturi per pagarne le conseguenze delle proprie scelte? E si cara mia, tradire è una scelta. Io ho i brividi per persone che non sono responsabili. Ripeto evitiamo questo discorso.


Evitiamolo.


----------



## Eagle72 (11 Dicembre 2018)

Paolo123 ha detto:


> Si.  E così.


Sia che resti con lei che se vai via e nel futuro incontri qualcun altra. Per me resta la scoperta del disincanto. Del non esser più certi di nulla con nessuno. Ma credimi..neanche con se stessi...perché penso che errare è umano. Stiamo diventando adulti...esiste il grigio, per fortuna e purtroppo. Il bianco e il nero lasciamoli all' adolescenza. Io al liceo avevo ideali politici, musicali e una rigidità che ora mi sogno. La vita è altro. E' compromesso. È giocare con le carte che si ha in mano. Non sai cosa vorrei per tornare all incanto di prima..durato venti e più anni, e rotto prima da me e distrutto da lei dopo. Ma va bene anche cosi.


----------



## Eagle72 (11 Dicembre 2018)

Posso chiederti una cosa? Ma se la incontrassi ex novo ...cioè mai stata tua mogie...ti piacerebbe? Ha qualità, caratteristiche che ti piacciono? Se si..allora resisti. Pensa che se molli potresti conoscere qualcuna che ha un passato come lei, anche più ''pesante'', ma che tu non conosci. È durissima.lo so...ma se pensi non sia una seriale, ma una che si è persa, per troppo tempo lo so...provaci...almeno aspetta per decidere. E parlate. Vi aspetteranno mesi, anni durissimi. E non sarà più lo stesso. Mettilo in conto. Ma se ne viene fuori secondo me.


----------



## Mat78 (11 Dicembre 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Posso chiederti una cosa? Ma se la incontrassi ex novo ...cioè mai stata tua mogie...ti piacerebbe? Ha qualità, caratteristiche che ti piacciono? Se si..allora resisti. Pensa che se molli potresti conoscere qualcuna che ha un passato come lei, anche più ''pesante'', ma che tu non conosci. È durissima.lo so...ma se pensi non sia una seriale, ma una che si è persa, per troppo tempo lo so...provaci...almeno aspetta per decidere. E parlate.


Ma sei serio? Come fai a paragonare le due cose?


----------



## Eagle72 (11 Dicembre 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Ma sei serio? Come fai a paragonare le due cose?


Mat io me lo sono posto....ok mollo tutto...separo, cambio casa, figli trauma ecc, poi mi innamoro nuovamente di una tra tre anni...cosa ne so io di come è lei veramente...cioè potrebbe esser stata molto peggio di mia moglie o di quella di paolo123. Io almeno ora la conosco. So come reagisce, so che dopo venti anni la posso archiviare come sbandata ecc. Io quello che ho imparato e' che non ci si conosce mai abbastanza, che la vita è imprevedibile. Io sono rigido e con valori che nemmeno immagini...proprio sul fronte sentimentale...e ho tradito!!. Mia moglie peggio di me. Era tranchant che non ti dico. Eravamo falsi? No..si cambia...in peggio? In meglio? Non so. Però ora ci conosciamo di più, sappiamo certe cose cosa comportano e siamo più maturi. Ecco secondo me si tradisce anche perché non si conoscono le conseguenze e le si sottovalutano. In questo penso siamo cresciuti. Certo la serialità no, sarebbe non aver capito la lezione. Le storie d amore hanno alti e bassi, colpi bassi e momenti di protezione. Le storie lunghe, decenni e decenni devono comprendere di tutto. Anche questo. Da quando esiste l'uomo è cosi. La fedeltà per 50 anni la lascio al koala albino mancino australiano. Certo tutto cio è un lavoro razionale e non istintivo...ma ripeto...con l 'età secondo me questo si impara. Io la lascerò solo quando non avrò più passioni comuni, voglia di lei, di condividere con lei dubbi, gioie, dolori, ma non per orgoglio ferito, perché di questo parliamo. La vita è una e non la spreco a soffrire cosi.


----------



## Mat78 (11 Dicembre 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Mat io me lo sono posto....ok mollo tutto...separo, cambio casa, figli trauma ecc, poi mi innamoro nuovamente di una tra tre anni...cosa ne so io di come è lei veramente...cioè potrebbe esser stata molto peggio di mia moglie o di quella di paolo123. Io almeno ora la conosco. So come reagisce, so che dopo venti anni la posso archiviare come sbandata ecc. Io quello che ho imparato e' che non ci si conosce mai abbastanza, che la vita è imprevedibile. Io sono rigido e con valori che nemmeno immagini...proprio sul fronte sentimentale...e ho tradito!!. Mia moglie peggio di me. Era tranchant che non ti dico. Eravamo falsi? No..si cambia...in peggio? In meglio? Non so. Però ora ci conosciamo di più, sappiamo certe cose cosa comportano e siamo più maturi. Ecco secondo me si tradisce anche perché non si conoscono le conseguenze e le si sottovalutano. In questo penso siamo cresciuti. Certo la serialità no. Le storie d amore hanno alti e bassi, colpi bassi e protezione. Le storie lunghe, decenni e decenni devono comprendere di tutto. Anche questo. Da quando esiste l uomo è cosi. Certo tutto cio è un lavoro razionale e non istintivo...ma ripeto...con l 'età secondo me questo si impara. Io la lascerò solo quando non avrò più passioni comuni, voglia di lei, di condividere con lei dubbi, gioie, dolori.


Con l'età si impara ad accontentarsi. Felice per te e per tua moglie che dormite accanto ad un killer che potrebbe riprovarci o ricascarci. Io preferisco qualcosa di nuovo.
Non spreco la mia vita con chi a distrutto tutto, calpestando la dignità i progetti, la famiglia ed i sacrifici per una scopata o per amore verso un altra persona.


----------



## Eagle72 (11 Dicembre 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Con l'età si impara ad accontentarsi. Felice per te e per tua moglie che dormite accanto ad un killer che potrebbe riprovarci o ricascarci. Io preferisco qualcosa di nuovo.
> Non spreco la mia vita con chi a distrutto tutto, calpestando la dignità i progetti, la famiglia ed i sacrifici per una scopata o per amore verso un altra persona.


Perché con qualcun altro hai la certezza che non succeda? Io su di me, su mia moglie avrei fatto ''all in'' che mai avremmo tradito...ed eccoci qua (e che sia successo dopo oltre venti anni è sintomatico di che razza di killer spietati parliamo). Tu pure avresti puntato tutto sulla tua...eppure. Ergo...certezza non c' è mai. Tutti potenziali killer, anche tu. Prima lo capisci meglio è. E io dormo sereno..le possibilità di esser tradito sono le stesse di prima, anzi forse inferiori, avendo ora capito il prezzo che si paga alla cassa. Ps il tradimento è quasi sempre un bisogno personale ..spesso capita dopo lutti, depressione, insoddisfazione lavorativa ecc. Poco c entra quello che già hai. E può capitare a te tra dieci anni a prescindere da chi hai accanto.


----------



## Mat78 (11 Dicembre 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Perché con qualcun altro hai la certezza che non succeda? Io su di me, su mia moglie avrei fatto ''all in'' che mai avremmo tradito...ed eccoci qua (e che sia successo dopo oltre venti anni è sintomatico di che razza di killer spietati parliamo). Tu pure avresti puntato tutto sulla tua...eppure. Ergo...certezza non c' è mai. Tutti potenziali killer, anche tu. Prima lo capisci meglio è. E io dormo sereno..le possibilità di esser tradito sono le stesse di prima, anzi forse inferiori, avendo ora capito il prezzo che si paga alla cassa. Ps il tradimento è quasi sempre un bisogno personale ..spesso capita dopo lutti, depressione, insoddisfazione lavorativa ecc. Poco c entra quello che già hai. E può capitare a te tra dieci anni a prescindere da chi hai accanto.


Non ho parlato di certezze ma di qualcosa di nuovo con una persona che forse è dico forse non lo farà. Preferisco così che con una persona che lo ha fatto a me.personalmente. PS non giustificare il tradimento perché non ha giustificazioni.


----------



## Eagle72 (11 Dicembre 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Non ho parlato di certezze ma di qualcosa di nuovo con una persona che forse è dico forse non lo farà. Preferisco così che con una persona che lo ha fatto a me.personalmente. PS non giustificare il tradimento perché non ha giustificazioni.


Forse. Comunque avrei scritto lo stesso io anni fa. Ora no. Si cambia.


----------



## danny (11 Dicembre 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Non ho parlato di certezze ma di qualcosa di nuovo con una persona che *forse è dico forse* non lo farà. Preferisco così che con una persona che lo ha fatto a me.personalmente. PS non giustificare il tradimento perché non ha giustificazioni.


E' davvero solo questa la discriminante?
Perché se lo è, la vedo dura.
Le percentuali di rischio "note" o accertabili non variano poi così tanto al variare della persona.


----------



## Foglia (11 Dicembre 2018)

Ma davvero nel valutare se stare insieme o no ad una persona mettete anche il confronto con un'altra persona CHE ANCORA NON ESISTE?


----------



## Eagle72 (11 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> E' davvero solo questa la discriminante?
> Perché se lo è, la vedo dura.
> Le percentuali di rischio "note" o accertabili non variano poi così tanto al variare della persona.


E no. Lo accetta ma non a lui ''personalmente''. Un po come il cancro, come un infarto, un incidente mortale. Si sa che può capitare ma mica a me!


----------



## danny (11 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma davvero nel valutare se stare insieme o no ad una persona mettete anche il confronto con un'altra persona CHE ANCORA NON ESISTE?


:up:


----------



## Mat78 (11 Dicembre 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> E no. Lo accetta ma non a lui ''personalmente''. Un po come il cancro, come un infarto, un incidente mortale. Si sa che può capitare ma mica a me!


A me sembra di scrivere italiano, forse non in maniera corretta, ma comprensibile. Dove ho mai scritto tutto questo?


----------



## Moni (11 Dicembre 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Partiamo dal presupposto che ognuno si comporta come meglio crede, ma con i se i forse ed i perché, si sono fatti grandi disastri in tutti gli ambiti. Chi vive felice dopo un tradimento? Mi fai qualche esempio? Io non ne conosco e parlo di persone che conosco personalmente e dopo aver gettato altri anni nel riprovarci, si sono separati. Si i figli devono sapere del perché la loro famiglia è  andata a pezzi. Ognuno si deve prendere le proprie responsabilità. Troppo facile fare danno e poi nascondersi, ma non voglio tirare fuori questo discorso che l'ultima volta è stato un bagno di sangue. Se tu riesci a vivere con chi ti a tradito magari per anni, buon per te, ma non rompete le palle a chi dice no allo schifo che ha fatto il proprio compagno/a. Come nel caso nel nostro amico che ha aperto la discussione. Come fa a perdonare sua moglie che ha reso la vita della famiglia e dei propri figli un inferno, mentre lei faceva orge con uomini e donne, e dichiarando ammmmmore per il proprio amante, per poi scoprire di essere diventata una porno star per merito degli altri? Deve fare anche la figura del pirla? E per chi? Per salvare chi?


Orge???


----------



## Moni (11 Dicembre 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Posso chiederti una cosa? Ma se la incontrassi ex novo ...cioè mai stata tua mogie...ti piacerebbe? Ha qualità, caratteristiche che ti piacciono? Se si..allora resisti. Pensa che se molli potresti conoscere qualcuna che ha un passato come lei, anche più ''pesante'', ma che tu non conosci. È durissima.lo so...ma se pensi non sia una seriale, ma una che si è persa, per troppo tempo lo so...provaci...almeno aspetta per decidere. E parlate. Vi aspetteranno mesi, anni durissimi. E non sarà più lo stesso. Mettilo in conto. Ma se ne viene fuori secondo me.


No va be questa che hai detto è una cazzata x auto giustificarsi in qsto di ragione a mat.... 

Ma che c entra...


----------



## Mat78 (11 Dicembre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Orge???


E si, ti sei persa un pezzo del racconto.


----------



## Eagle72 (11 Dicembre 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> A me sembra di scrivere italiano, forse non in maniera corretta, ma comprensibile. Dove ho mai scritto tutto questo?


''Non ho parlato di certezze ma di qualcosa di nuovo con una persona che forse è dico forse non lo farà. Preferisco così che con una persona che lo ha fatto a me.personalmente''....aiutami. cosa è quel personalmente? Lo intendo..si vero...in futuro potrebbe succedere di nuovo anche con la prossima eventuale ma la mollo bis perché non lo tollero,  oppure potrebbe averlo fatto magari al suo ex, però almeno non lo ha fatto personalmente a me..(ma cosa cambia?). Certo poi c è terza ipotesi, mai tradito e che non ti tradirà o che tu non tradirai. Da statistiche e dalla vita vissuta parliamo di casi eccezionali soprattutto se storie di lungo corso. Te lo auguro di cuore, senza sarcasmo.


----------



## Moni (11 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma davvero nel valutare se stare insieme o no ad una persona mettete anche il confronto con un'altra persona CHE ANCORA NON ESISTE?


Si questo hai ragione 

Ma danny x me rie tra nella casistica di quelli che mai se ne andrebbero e non x amore 

Mi dispiace Danny ma io penso che se ti tradisse ancora sarebbe uguale resteresti li

X molti la paura del nuovo e dei problemi economici  fa restare 

Poi io parlo di giustificare una sbandata non storie come le vostre in qsto di ragione a mat 

Siete casi pazzeschi


----------



## Eagle72 (11 Dicembre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> No va be questa che hai detto è una cazzata x auto giustificarsi in qsto di ragione a mat....
> 
> Ma che c entra...


Io sono arrivato a capire che siamo troppo fallaci noi umani. Se la condizione ''sine qua non'' è che la mia partner non abbia mai tradito nella vita per me è follia. Ovvio che se lo fa a me mi vengono emorroidi e se lo ha fatto all ex no. C è  molta presunzione. Ripeto. In una storia molto lunga è da metterlo in conto. Ora che lo abbia fatto a me o all ex marito...conta ''poco'' se per me è indice della qualità di una persona.  Se tradire è da zoccola ed è incaccettabile lo è sia se lo ha fatto con me che con il precedente. Ma ad oggi la percentuale di coppie che non si scontrino con il tradimento è bassissima. È un dato di fatto. Tutti puttanieri e zoccole da mandare al confino.


----------



## Foglia (11 Dicembre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Si questo hai ragione
> 
> Ma danny x me rie tra nella casistica di quelli che mai se ne andrebbero e non x amore
> 
> ...



Io però non mi riferivo a Danny, ma a mat e ad eagle, più che altro.
Quello che ti posso dire e' che quando mi sono trovata a fare i conti con la separazione, non mi e' passato proprio per la zucca il confronto con un altro. Per te è stato diverso, ma non fai casistica  
Quante persone conosci che hanno avuto un rapporto talmente profondo con l'amante da capire che casa non era più luogo per loro? Io vedo qui gente che più frequenta l'amante, più si convince di restare a casa.


----------



## danny (11 Dicembre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Si questo hai ragione
> 
> Ma danny x me rie tra nella casistica di quelli che mai se ne andrebbero e non x amore
> 
> ...


Moni, noi - in generale - siamo uomini che hanno passato una vita (30 anni) accanto alla moglie, amandola, non lasciandola mai sola, educando i figli (nel mio caso una) che questa donna ha generato.
Difficile staccarsi quando per decenni la tua prospettiva è sempre stata quella e quando ancora c'è un rapporto "buono".
Nel tuo caso, hai avuto un marito che ha scelto la carriera e i soldi e altre donne probabilmente a te, e tu ti sei consolata nella tua solitudine con un amante, che poi hai fatto diventare l'ufficiale.
Sono realtà decisamente poco confrontabili.
Io una moglie come tuo marito, troppo assente per lavoro, quasi inesistente, l'avrei già scaricata da anni. O cornificata tranquillamente quando ne avevo le possibilità, godendo perlomeno dei soldi suoi piuttosto che della sua compagnia.


----------



## Mat78 (11 Dicembre 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> ''Non ho parlato di certezze ma di qualcosa di nuovo con una persona che forse è dico forse non lo farà. Preferisco così che con una persona che lo ha fatto a me.personalmente''....aiutami. cosa è quel personalmente? Lo intendo..si vero...in futuro potrebbe succedere di nuovo anche con la prossima eventuale ma la mollo bis perché non lo tollero,  oppure potrebbe averlo fatto magari al suo ex, però almeno non lo ha fatto personalmente a me..(ma cosa cambia?). Certo poi c è terza ipotesi, mai tradito e che non ti tradirà o che tu non tradirai. Da statistiche e dalla vita vissuta parliamo di casi eccezionali soprattutto se storie di lungo corso. Te lo auguro di cuore, senza sarcasmo.


Parlavo della mia ex moglie! È scritto chiaramente! E comunque si se dovesse ricapitare ovviamente sfanculizzo anche la mia attuale o future compagne.


----------



## Eagle72 (11 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Io però non mi riferivo a Danny, ma a mat e ad eagle, più che altro.
> Quello che ti posso dire e' che quando mi sono trovata a fare i conti con la separazione, non mi e' passato proprio per la zucca il confronto con un altro. Per te è stato diverso, ma non fai casistica
> Quante persone conosci che hanno avuto un rapporto talmente profondo con l'amante da capire che casa non era più luogo per loro? Io vedo qui gente che più frequenta l'amante, più si convince di restare a casa.


Ma il confronto ipotetico devi farlo...io avendo una persona  accanto eccezionale nonostante tutto..ho detto..mollo per cosa? Per un tradimento...una sbandata. Una cosa che potrebbe accadere anche in una futura storia ..sia a me che alla futura compagna, che magari non vale quanto mia moglie... Io questo dico. È un incidente di percorso. Se è stile di vita, seriale, no. Ma rinunciare a lei, figlie e un amore di oltre venti anni...per sbandata..mah..anche no. PER ME.


----------



## Eagle72 (11 Dicembre 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Parlavo della mia ex moglie! È scritto chiaramente! E comunque si se dovesse ricapitare ovviamente sfanculizzo anche la mia attuale o future compagne.


Ho capito. Sei tu che non capisci. Chiudo.


----------



## Foglia (11 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Moni, noi - in generale - siamo uomini che hanno passato una vita (30 anni) accanto alla moglie, amandola, non lasciandola mai sola, educando i figli (nel mio caso una) che questa donna ha generato.
> Difficile staccarsi quando per decenni la tua prospettiva è sempre stata quella e quando ancora c'è un rapporto "buono".
> Nel tuo caso, hai avuto un marito che ha scelto la carriera e i soldi e altre donne probabilmente a te, e tu ti sei consolata nella tua solitudine con un amante, che poi hai fatto diventare l'ufficiale.
> Sono realtà decisamente poco confrontabili.
> Io una moglie come tuo marito, troppo assente per lavoro, quasi inesistente, l'avrei già scaricata da anni. O cornificata tranquillamente quando ne avevo le possibilità, godendo perlomeno dei soldi suoi piuttosto che della sua compagnia.



Sull'ultima parte del tuo discorso, francamente ho dubbi sul fatto che lo avresti fatto.


----------



## Eagle72 (11 Dicembre 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Parlavo della mia ex moglie! È scritto chiaramente! E comunque si se dovesse ricapitare ovviamente sfanculizzo anche la mia attuale o future compagne.


Perfetto. Statistiche alla mano hai circa 40 percento di probabilità che ti ricapita. A lei, ma anche a te. Quindi se hai intenzione di avere una storia definitiva fino all ultimo respiro mettilo in conto.


----------



## Mat78 (11 Dicembre 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Ma il confronto ipotetico devi farlo...io avendo una persona  accanto eccezionale nonostante tutto..ho detto..mollo per cosa? Per un tradimento...una sbandata. Una cosa che potrebbe accadere anche in una futura storia ..sia a me che alla futura compagna, che magari non vale quanto mia moglie... Io questo dico. È un incidente di percorso. Se è stile di vita, seriale, no. Ma rinunciare a lei, figlie e un amore di oltre venti anni...per sbandata..mah..anche no. PER ME.


Non puoi fare un confronto semplicemente perché non puoi. Lo si fa se si conoscono entrambi, allora si, ma se una delle 2 è un incognito che confronto vorresti fare???


----------



## Mat78 (11 Dicembre 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Perfetto. Statistiche alla mano hai circa 40 percento di probabilità che ti ricapita.


Perfetto la prendo a calci nel culto come ho già fatto. Non ho paura di restare solo. Non ho bisogno di una donna per pulire casa, lavarmi le mutante, cucinare o farmi compagnia. So fate tutto da solo.


----------



## danny (11 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Sull'ultima parte del tuo discorso, francamente ho dubbi sul fatto che lo avresti fatto.


Non escludo niente. Non si sa mai...
Ogni persona in situazioni diverse può dare risposte differenti.


----------



## Eagle72 (11 Dicembre 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Perfetto la prendo a calci nel culto come ho già fatto. Non ho paura di restare solo. Non ho bisogno di una donna per pulire casa, lavarmi le mutante, cucinare o farmi compagnia. So fate tutto da solo.


Pure io. Ma non si resta per lavaggio panni. In bocca al lupo.


----------



## Foglia (11 Dicembre 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Ma il confronto ipotetico devi farlo...io avendo una persona  accanto eccezionale nonostante tutto..ho detto..mollo per cosa? Per un tradimento...una sbandata. Una cosa che potrebbe accadere anche in una futura storia ..sia a me che alla futura compagna, che magari non vale quanto mia moglie... Io questo dico. È un incidente di percorso. Se è stile di vita, seriale, no. Ma rinunciare a lei, figlie e un amore di oltre venti anni...per sbandata..mah..anche no. PER ME.


Tu hai detto  "mollo per cosa?"
Io mi sono chiesta"come faccio a non mollare?".
Forse sta lì la differenza per cui, pure a distanza di tempo, quando qualcuno mi fa l'augurio di  "trovarne un altro", mi trovo prima a fare i dovuti scongiuri, e poi forse a parlarne seriamente.


----------



## danny (11 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Tu hai detto  "mollo per cosa?"
> Io mi sono chiesta"come faccio a non mollare?".
> Forse sta lì la differenza per cui, pure a distanza di tempo, quando qualcuno mi fa l'augurio di  "trovarne un altro", mi trovo prima a fare i dovuti scongiuri, e poi forse a parlarne seriamente.


:up:


----------



## Foglia (11 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Non escludo niente. Non si sa mai...
> Ogni persona in situazioni diverse può dare risposte differenti.


Questo si.
Ma e' diverso dal darlo praticamente per scontato.
Non ho preso soldi ne' cornificato neppure io che insomma... Alla fine non è che avessi tutto sto gran rispetto di mio marito.


----------



## Eagle72 (11 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Tu hai detto  "mollo per cosa?"
> Io mi sono chiesta"come faccio a non mollare?".
> Forse sta lì la differenza per cui, pure a distanza di tempo, quando qualcuno mi fa l'augurio di  "trovarne un altro", mi trovo prima a fare i dovuti scongiuri, e poi forse a parlarne seriamente.


Ovvio che prima o poi uno dovrà imbastire un altro rapporto a me no che non vuol essere eremita. Ecco premesso questo..io penso che mia moglie sia la mia compagna di vita...con lei faccio di tutto...ci capiamo al volo ...abbiamo costruito tanto e possiamo ancora farlo. Mi ha tradito, ha avuto una sbandata..la butto dalla torre ok! Poi? Mi mangio i gomiti per anni o per sempre se non trovo un altro rapporto simile. C è stata anni fa una crisi...eravamo fidanzati...io la mollai..sia io che lei in quei mesi abbiamo frequentato altri..semplici uscite...be..quanto cazzo mi mancava e in ogni ''confronto'' lei eri vincente. Idem per lei. Se ci fossimo separati ci saremmo condannati a questo. Infliggendo una pena nascosta forse anche ai nuovi partner. Per cosa? Orgoglio. Per dare un calcio in culo. Chi non supera forse è perché non ha nulla da mettere sull 'altro piatto della bilancia.


----------



## Mat78 (11 Dicembre 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Pure io. Ma non si resta per lavaggio panni. In bocca al lupo.


Ne hai più bisogno te. Buona fortuna.


----------



## Foglia (11 Dicembre 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Ovvio che prima o poi uno dovrà imbastire un altro rapporto a me no che non vuol essere eremita. Ecco premesso questo..io penso che mia moglie sia la mia compagna di vita...con lei faccio di tutto...ci capiamo al volo ...abbiamo costruito tanto e possiamo ancora farlo. Mi ha tradito, ha avuto una sbandata..la butto dalla torre ok! Poi? Mi mangio i gomiti per anni o per sempre se non trovo un altro rapporto simile. C è stata anni fa una crisi...eravamo fidanzati...io la mollai..sia io che lei in quei mesi abbiamo frequentato altri..semplici uscite...be..quanto cazzo mi mancava e in ogni ''confronto'' lei eri vincente. Idem per lei. Se ci fossimo separati ci saremmo condannati a questo. Infliggendo una pena nascosta forse anche ai nuovi partner. Per cosa? Orgoglio. Per dare un calcio in culo. Chi non supera forse è perché non ha nulla da mettere sull 'altro piatto della bilancia.


Capisco questo punto di vista.
Non è stato il mio, ma avrei francamente preferito se avesse potuto esserlo


----------



## Moni (11 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Io però non mi riferivo a Danny, ma a mat e ad eagle, più che altro.
> Quello che ti posso dire e' che quando mi sono trovata a fare i conti con la separazione, non mi e' passato proprio per la zucca il confronto con un altro. Per te è stato diverso, ma non fai casistica
> Quante persone conosci che hanno avuto un rapporto talmente profondo con l'amante da capire che casa non era più luogo per loro? Io vedo qui gente che più frequenta l'amante, più si convince di restare a casa.


Ma stai a casa perché rimettere un esistenza intera in gioco fa una paura fottuta non mi dire che stanno a casa x amore 

E molto hanno amanti a loro volta impegnati e che ragii ano uguale col cazzo che mollo la mia bagnarola... 

Che squallore


----------



## Moni (11 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Moni, noi - in generale - siamo uomini che hanno passato una vita (30 anni) accanto alla moglie, amandola, non lasciandola mai sola, educando i figli (nel mio caso una) che questa donna ha generato.
> Difficile staccarsi quando per decenni la tua prospettiva è sempre stata quella e quando ancora c'è un rapporto "buono".
> Nel tuo caso, hai avuto un marito che ha scelto la carriera e i soldi e altre donne probabilmente a te, e tu ti sei consolata nella tua solitudine con un amante, che poi hai fatto diventare l'ufficiale.
> Sono realtà decisamente poco confrontabili.
> Io una moglie come tuo marito, troppo assente per lavoro, quasi inesistente, l'avrei già scaricata da anni. O cornificata tranquillamente quando ne avevo le possibilità, godendo perlomeno dei soldi suoi piuttosto che della sua compagnia.


Ma tu scherzi 
Preferisco mille volte un uomo. Che lavora che una che si fa mantenere da te e intanto scopa in giro raccibtanfito poi pure quanto c'è l aveva grande l altro 

   
Danny mi dispiace ma leggerti mi fai una gran pena sei destinato a restare in quella vita squallida che ti scegli ogni giorno perché x me non hai le palle di metterti in gioco ne nel privato ne sul lavoro lamentanditi di pochi soldi ecc

E assente più lei del mio ex e c'è l hai pure in casa chiamala compagnia.. Gesture come due amici una società di mutuo soccorso non te la da manco nei sogni e si lamenta 

C'è più rispetto tra me ed il mio ex che nel rapporto tra voi due dove una è una, sanguisuga e l altro vive qui sopra a qualsiasi ora mentre lei si fa la sua vita... Magari cambia casa prendine una più grande alla signora.. 

Assurdo


----------



## Moni (11 Dicembre 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Ma il confronto ipotetico devi farlo...io avendo una persona  accanto eccezionale nonostante tutto..ho detto..mollo per cosa? Per un tradimento...una sbandata. Una cosa che potrebbe accadere anche in una futura storia ..sia a me che alla futura compagna, che magari non vale quanto mia moglie... Io questo dico. È un incidente di percorso. Se è stile di vita, seriale, no. Ma rinunciare a lei, figlie e un amore di oltre venti anni...per sbandata..mah..anche no. PER ME.


Infatti tu hai una persona eccezionale che unita alla tua paura di cambiare ci sta come scelta 

Danny ha di fianco... Lasciamo perdere.... Una gran furbona mettiamola così è x me tempo zero le corna a danny le piantera' di nuovo


----------



## Moni (11 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Moni, noi - in generale - siamo uomini che hanno passato una vita (30 anni) accanto alla moglie, amandola, non lasciandola mai sola, educando i figli (nel mio caso una) che questa donna ha generato.
> Difficile staccarsi quando per decenni la tua prospettiva è sempre stata quella e quando ancora c'è un rapporto "buono".
> Nel tuo caso, hai avuto un marito che ha scelto la carriera e i soldi e altre donne probabilmente a te, e tu ti sei consolata nella tua solitudine con un amante, che poi hai fatto diventare l'ufficiale.
> Sono realtà decisamente poco confrontabili.
> Io una moglie come tuo marito, troppo assente per lavoro, quasi inesistente, l'avrei già scaricata da anni. O cornificata tranquillamente quando ne avevo le possibilità, godendo perlomeno dei soldi suoi piuttosto che della sua compagnia.


Non si fa, diventare ufficiale un amante non è una pedina 
E un rapporto che evolve o si ferma 


Ma mai ho trattato il mio ex come tua moglie fa anche perché mi sarei presa una Pedata in culo

E pur carrierista sta dando un futuro ai miei figli i problemi tra noi erano caratteriali e di visioni di vita ma tu qui dentro credo sia l ultima persona che può permettersi di criticare con Quella compagna che ti sei preso

A meno che non avendo mai sentiyo lei tu non sia il classico buono ma molle inconcludente pesante... 
se ben ricordo ti ha tradito con un cretino non con un uomo profondo.... Cioè dai un adolescente mancata 
Le hai cambiato l auto?? Su che aspetti..


----------



## Mat78 (11 Dicembre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Ma tu scherzi
> Preferisco mille volte un uomo. Che lavora che una che si fa mantenere da te e intanto scopa in giro raccibtanfito poi pure quanto c'è l aveva grande l altro
> 
> 
> ...


E da quando sono in questo forum che gli dico le stesse cose e lui mi rispondeva che non è vero. Il bello che continua anche a giustificarla. Quando ho iniziato a leggere la sua ultima discussione che ha aperto, non sono riuscito a leggere più di mezza pagina. 
Contento lui.


----------



## Foglia (11 Dicembre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Ma stai a casa perché rimettere un esistenza intera in gioco fa una paura fottuta non mi dire che stanno a casa x amore
> 
> E molto hanno amanti a loro volta impegnati e che ragii ano uguale col cazzo che mollo la mia bagnarola...
> 
> Che squallore


Ma al di là del trovarlo squallido o no.
Molti così si "aggiustano", e più frequentano gli amanti, e più capiscono che è meglio stare a casa. E' un dato di fatto che sono la maggioranza. Vorrà dire qualcosa, o no?
Anche in ordine al peso che hanno figli, casa e famiglia.
E' chiaro che se uno non lo vedi mai e non ci sono particolari questioni economiche, alla fine cambia poco, come e' stato per te. Anche per i figli, che magari per paradosso si trovano a vedere il padre più spesso di prima.
Mentre chi non vive la costante lontananza fisica ha sicuramente più difficoltà nel  "tradurre" quella morale in un distacco. Anche perché tra l'assenza dell'altro e la compenetrazione dell'altro c'è una casistica sconfinata intermedia. In alcuni di questi casi capita che si aprano porte a relazioni extraconiugali. Vissute per quello che danno e per quello che sono.
Le coppie "veramente in crisi" (a parte quelle che ci vanno per la scoperta dell'amante dell'altro) non vanno in crisi perché  "nella vita e' entrato uno meglio". Non so come dire.


----------



## Moni (11 Dicembre 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> E da quando sono in questo forum che gli dico le stesse cose e lui mi rispondeva che non è vero. Il bello che continua anche a giustificarla. Quando ho iniziato a leggere la sua ultima discussione che ha aperto, non sono riuscito a leggere più di mezza pagina.
> Contento lui.


Ma a me sembra finto però pare che esista... 

Bisognerebbe sentire lei perché è talmente assurdo che devono esserci altre motivazioni e lui si inventa cose.. 

Quella mail in cui lei si lamenta della casa Dell auto va due volte a settimana dal  Parrucco e lavora ptime... Ma manco io che sono funzionario ho certe pretese... No va be

Poi che mi dica che lui una assente l avrebbe lasciata e non lascia questa che gliene fa di ogni... Ed è pure assente mentre lui sta qui 24 h al di e la sera tardi... Mah danny non l ha lasci xche succube e perché finiresti sotto i ponti


----------



## Moni (11 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma al di là del trovarlo squallido o no.
> Molti così si "aggiustano", e più frequentano gli amanti, e più capiscono che è meglio stare a casa. E' un dato di fatto che sono la maggioranza. Vorrà dire qualcosa, o no?
> Anche in ordine al peso che hanno figli, casa e famiglia.
> E' chiaro che se uno non lo vedi mai e non ci sono particolari questioni economiche, alla fine cambia poco, come e' stato per te. Anche per i figli, che magari per paradosso si trovano a vedere il padre più spesso di prima.
> ...


I ma certo guarda che nelle mie conoscenze fanno quasi tutti cosi a parte un paio che ora sono felici ma sono rarità e sono tutti molto benestanti 

Ma ci sono casi invece che dai.. Sembra un film Dell assurdo


----------



## Foglia (11 Dicembre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Ma a me sembra finto però pare che esista...
> 
> Bisognerebbe sentire lei perché è talmente assurdo che devono esserci altre motivazioni e lui si inventa cose..
> 
> ...


Ma pensare che non la lasci per scelta e perché tutto sommato non si è sposato un mostro a dieci teste, e' così impossibile?


----------



## Moni (11 Dicembre 2018)

Cmq io sostenevo che una persona valida te la torni e la perdono tipo franoff e lo capisco

Mio ex è un uomo valido solo a affettivo ma fosse stato qui forse avrei salvato perché ha qualità ed è buono ma abbiamo scelto vite diverse 

Casi  tipo danny sono inquietanti ma ripeto ho un amica così con marito (mi era uscito martire ) non buono di più soprannominato zerbino 
Eravamo a cena sabato e lui la giustifica sempre
Mentre lui era con me alla cena dello sci club lei era a casa sua a scoparsi colui a cui hanno affittato un monolocale che hanno come investi preso anni fa... 

E lui mi diceva lei non viene xche fine anno ha troppo lavoro 

Si certo 

Ma x me lui sa ma preferisce non vedere e uno che da anni sta in azienda sottopagato e lei pure di ciò si lamenta duce che è un perfente

Lei è ricca però
Non lo Lascia xche buon padre


----------



## Moni (11 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma pensare che non la lasci per scelta e perché tutto sommato non si è sposato un mostro a dieci teste, e' così impossibile?


Ma è lui che la descrive così foglia mica noi 
Ma hai letto cosa scrive
Ma poi una che ti racconta del pisello Dell altro e si lamenta e non gliela da ma dai 

Ora scriverà che no è buona e blabla bla 

Causa persa vado a pranzo poi colloqui liceo e poi treno x Milan...


----------



## Foglia (11 Dicembre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Ma è lui che la descrive così foglia mica noi
> Ma hai letto cosa scrive
> Ma poi una che ti racconta del pisello Dell altro e si lamenta e non gliela da ma dai
> 
> ...


Siamo qui tutti, a parlare di lati negativi.

Io non sono comunque il legale di Danny, ma non credo che chi porta avanti un progetto con buona fede debba trovarsi cazziato (nel senso di colpevolizzato) perché lo fa


----------



## danny (11 Dicembre 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Ovvio che prima o poi uno dovrà imbastire un altro rapporto a me no che non vuol essere eremita. Ecco premesso questo..io penso che mia moglie sia la mia compagna di vita...con lei faccio di tutto...ci capiamo al volo ...abbiamo costruito tanto e possiamo ancora farlo. Mi ha tradito, ha avuto una sbandata..la butto dalla torre ok! Poi? Mi mangio i gomiti per anni o per sempre se non trovo un altro rapporto simile. C è stata anni fa una crisi...eravamo fidanzati...io la mollai..sia io che lei in quei mesi abbiamo frequentato altri..semplici uscite...be..quanto cazzo mi mancava e in ogni ''confronto'' lei eri vincente. Idem per lei. Se ci fossimo separati ci saremmo condannati a questo. Infliggendo una pena nascosta forse anche ai nuovi partner. Per cosa? Orgoglio. Per dare un calcio in culo. Chi non supera forse è perché non ha nulla da mettere sull 'altro piatto della bilancia.


:up:


----------



## danny (11 Dicembre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> E pur carrierista sta dando un futuro ai miei figli *i problemi tra noi erano caratteriali e di visioni di vita* ma tu qui dentro credo sia l ultima persona che può permettersi di criticare con Quella compagna che ti sei preso


Ah.

Quindi il fatto che lui non ci fosse mai, probabilmente andasse con altre donne e tu avessi un amante, non erano problemi.
Va beh. 
L'importante è avere soldi (e non tempo) per pensare al futuro dei figli.


----------



## Darietto (11 Dicembre 2018)

una cosa è sicura: se mai decidessi di rimanere con lei, metti in conto che la sua vera indole  è quella della donna che hai letto in quelle lettere. Quella che hai avuto in casa per tutti questi anni è il lato convenzionale della mamma dei tuoi figli. 

Non fai orgie o non vai con donne o 3 4 uomini alla volta dall'oggi al domani per compiacere l'amante. Nemmeno la mia è arrivat aa tanto. Nel mio caso, dopo anni di matrimonio, le avevo accennato che la routine, la quotidianità stava rivinando il matrimonio, e avevo anche suggerito qualche diversivo. La mia ex moglie l'aveva presa come una tremenda offesa. Infatti a lei non interessava condividere nuove esperienze insieme a me, non voleva un compagno, marito complice: voleva un marito cornuto che stesse a casa, perché tornare in una casa vuota a 40 anni è triste. E lo stesso la tua non ti voleva complice: voleva un marito che stesse a casa a badare ai figli, portare lo stipendio e riempire il vuoto della casa. Magari mia moglie avese voluto condividere quelle cose con me!


----------



## danny (11 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma pensare che non la lasci per scelta e perché tutto sommato non si è sposato un mostro a dieci teste, e' così impossibile?



Ogni persona deve trovare le sue giustificazioni per motivare le proprie scelte, e spesso, quando non sono sufficienti, lo fa svalutando quelle degli altri.
Io riconosco di avere portato qui la parte problematica, che, in aggiunta agli sfoghi di cui ho avuto necessità, ha descritto in maniera inadeguata un quadro che è molto più sfaccettato, altrimenti non sarebbe durato tanti anni.
E comprendo che le sfumature non possano essere percepite e che ogni persona giudichi dando importanza ai valori che ha introiettato, chi pensa alla parte economica, chi a quella legata all'orgoglio, chi ad altro.
Ma lo fa avendo alle spalle la propria storia, e quello che riflette spesso è la sua esperienza e la sua sensibilità, ovvero descrive se stesso.
E' come un pittore che di fronte a una modella si trovasse a dipingere ogni volta il proprio autoritratto.
Io preferisco ritrarre la modella. Più divertente, quando ci si riesce.


----------



## Moni (11 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ah.
> 
> Quindi il fatto che lui non ci fosse mai, probabilmente andasse con altre donne e tu avessi un amante, non erano problemi.
> Va beh.
> L'importante è avere soldi (e non tempo) per pensare al futuro dei figli.


No non è importante avere soldi  se no ci sarei rimasta Danny e economicam ci avrei guadagnato petche con j miei 3000 netti il da lui percepisco x me 450 euro ..prima avevo accesso a ben altre cifre e se avessi fatto la casalinga o un prime  non ti dico...

Altre donne le ha avute probabilm e sicura dopo mio tradimento e ci sta 

Cmq i soldi ti permettono anche di non restate succubi di una situazione tu non so quante volte ci hai fatto il resoconto di spese tue ma non di contano quelle mail

Ci andrebbero entrambi tempo e denaro e poche balle e così 
Con il solo tempo non vai da nessuna parte 

Sicuramente mio ex non passa il tempo sui forum ma neppure il mio attuale compagno come fai tu che x forza non devi avere ste grandi responsabilità 

Se sei felice tu buon x te e che non sembra proprio mi dai idea di tanta frustrazione...Scusa ma se tu fossi un amico ti direi le stesse cose e vedi un Po sta stronza come ti correrebbe dietro non fossi sempre in modalità Paperino


----------



## Moni (11 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ogni persona deve trovare le sue giustificazioni per motivare le proprie scelte, e spesso, quando non sono sufficienti, lo fa svalutando quelle degli altri.
> Io riconosco di avere portato qui la parte problematica, che, in aggiunta agli sfoghi di cui ho avuto necessità, ha descritto in maniera inadeguata un quadro che è molto più sfaccettato, altrimenti non sarebbe durato tanti anni.
> E comprendo che le sfumature non possano essere percepite e che ogni persona giudichi dando importanza ai valori che ha introiettato, chi pensa alla parte economica, chi a quella legata all'orgoglio, chi ad altro.
> Ma lo fa avendo alle spalle la propria storia, e quello che riflette spesso è la sua esperienza e la sua sensibilità, ovvero descrive se stesso.
> ...


Se vabbè ennesima paraculata  x non muoversi di un 1 cm 
Ci vediamo  tra 10 anni Danny ...


----------



## Foglia (11 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ogni persona deve trovare le sue giustificazioni per motivare le proprie scelte, e spesso, quando non sono sufficienti, lo fa svalutando quelle degli altri.
> Io riconosco di avere portato qui la parte problematica, che, in aggiunta agli sfoghi di cui ho avuto necessità, ha descritto in maniera inadeguata un quadro che è molto più sfaccettato, altrimenti non sarebbe durato tanti anni.
> E comprendo che le sfumature non possano essere percepite e che ogni persona giudichi dando importanza ai valori che ha introiettato, chi pensa alla parte economica, chi a quella legata all'orgoglio, chi ad altro.
> Ma lo fa avendo alle spalle la propria storia, e quello che riflette spesso è la sua esperienza e la sua sensibilità, ovvero descrive se stesso.
> ...


Non c'è ritratto che non sia  "filtrato" comunque dalla propria sensibilità. Che può tradursi anche in aderenza.
Il rischio per chi usa una certa sensibilità e' sempre quello di  "esasperare", nel bene o nel male, alcuni tratti. Anche volendo aderire all'iperrealismo, in ipotesi. Sicuramente a prima vista quello che si legge in diverse tue righe (almeno io) e' una descrizione che  "forza" in parte una oggettività di cui non sei capace. Che però nasconde altrettanto bene il fatto che nel complesso sei riuscito a non potertene lamentare. E' questo che traspare poco. Indipendentemente da chi di quei "cento passi" ha fatto 80, in luogo dei 50. A me capita in altro: spesso l'immagine che do' e' della poverina debole, ad esempio.


----------



## Maestrale1 (11 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ah.
> 
> Quindi il fatto che lui non ci fosse mai, probabilmente andasse con altre donne e tu avessi un amante, non erano problemi.
> Va beh.
> L'importante è avere soldi (e non tempo) per pensare al futuro dei figli.



sei forte ....ho letto tuoi attacchi contro utenti che hanno fanno 1/1000 di quello che ha fatto tua moglie , e lei la giustifichi sempre .Una utentessa, non ricordo chi,  diede di te un giudizio molto tranchant: si come amico mai come amante. Una donna deve vedere un uomo per andarci a letto.


----------



## danny (11 Dicembre 2018)

Maestrale1 ha detto:


> sei forte ....*ho letto tuoi attacchi contro utenti che hanno fanno 1/1000* di quello che ha fatto tua moglie , e lei la giustifichi sempre .Una utentessa, non ricordo chi,  diede di te un giudizio molto tranchant: si *come amico mai come amante*. Una donna deve vedere un uomo per andarci a letto.


Io non giustifico lei, bensì motivo le mie scelte.
Se ancora non lo si è capito, non è un mio problema.
Sul neretto: mi dovrei seriamente preoccupare di *una* donna che non conosco che mi vorrebbe come amico (che non è poco) e non ha intenzione di scoparmi? E' un mio problema per caso?
Sono un uomo: so che non tutte hanno voglia di scoparmi così come io non ho voglia di scopare tutte.
Sul primo neretto: dove hai visto miei attacchi? E mi descriveresti esattamente cos'è un millesimo? Un bacio sulla fronte, la mano morta o i pensieri peccaminosi?


----------



## danny (11 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non c'è ritratto che non sia  "filtrato" comunque dalla propria sensibilità. Che può tradursi anche in aderenza.
> Il rischio per chi usa una certa sensibilità e' sempre quello di  "esasperare", nel bene o nel male, alcuni tratti. Anche volendo aderire all'iperrealismo, in ipotesi. Sicuramente a prima vista quello che si legge in diverse tue righe (almeno io) e' una descrizione che  "forza" in parte una oggettività di cui non sei capace. Che però nasconde altrettanto bene il fatto che nel complesso sei riuscito a non potertene lamentare. E' questo che traspare poco. Indipendentemente da chi di quei "cento passi" ha fatto 80, in luogo dei 50. *A me capita in altro: spesso l'immagine che do' e' della poverina debole, ad esempio.*


Neretto: no, non mi sono fatto questa idea di te.
Sul resto, quoto.


----------



## danny (11 Dicembre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> No non è importante avere soldi  se no ci sarei rimasta Danny e economicam ci avrei guadagnato petche con j miei 3000 netti il da lui percepisco x me 450 euro ..prima avevo accesso a ben altre cifre e se avessi fatto la casalinga o un prime  non ti dico...


A parte i soldi, tu sei finalmente serena?
Ti leggo sempre un po' incazzata col mondo.


----------



## Foglia (11 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Neretto: no, non mi sono fatto questa idea di te.
> Sul resto, quoto.


Meno male!
Ma è quella che va per la maggiore


----------



## Maestrale1 (11 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Io non giustifico lei, bensì motivo le mie scelte.
> Se ancora non lo si è capito, non è un mio problema.
> Sul neretto: mi dovrei seriamente preoccupare di *una* donna che non conosco che mi vorrebbe come amico (che non è poco) e non ha intenzione di scoparmi? E' un mio problema per caso?
> Sono un uomo: so che non tutte hanno voglia di scoparmi così come io non ho voglia di scopare tutte.
> Sul primo neretto: dove hai visto miei attacchi? E mi descriveresti esattamente cos'è un millesimo? Un bacio sulla fronte, la mano morta o i pensieri peccaminosi?



i tuoi attacchi li ho visti a moni li ho visti a francoff quando tradi per reazione, neppure io lo assolvo ma le attenuanti si. Il millesimo mi riferisco a tutto quello che ha combinato tua moglie e come si comporta ora: oltre che senza sesso che significa condivisione di emozioni e non è solo ginnastica per lo spurgo, ma anche la sua compagnia ti toglie uscendo una sera si e una no ( l hai scritto tu). Il citare la utentessa era per dirti che alla maggior parte delle persone fai pena, sei un brav'uomo.


----------



## Paolo123 (11 Dicembre 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Posso chiederti una cosa? Ma se la incontrassi ex novo ...cioè mai stata tua mogie...ti piacerebbe? Ha qualità, caratteristiche che ti piacciono? Se si..allora resisti. Pensa che se molli potresti conoscere qualcuna che ha un passato come lei, anche più ''pesante'', ma che tu non conosci. È durissima.lo so...ma se pensi non sia una seriale, ma una che si è persa, per troppo tempo lo so...provaci...almeno aspetta per decidere. E parlate. Vi aspetteranno mesi, anni durissimi. E non sarà più lo stesso. Mettilo in conto. Ma se ne viene fuori secondo me.


Si senza dubbi. 
Si. 
Eagle a parte che a me non interessa trovare un altra compagna di vita,  ma anche se fosse, il suo passato non mi appartiene, mentre quello di mia moglie si.  
Ed è proprio per quei mesi, anni, 
Per quel, non sarà più lo stesso.,
Se ne viene fuori come?
E per cosa?
Mi chiedi di provare, ed io so già che non riuscirò a superare,  provo anche vergogna a camminare per strada.


----------



## Paolo123 (11 Dicembre 2018)

X foglia
Sto leggendo franco


----------



## alberto15 (11 Dicembre 2018)

Paolo123 ha detto:


> Si senza dubbi.
> Si.
> Eagle a parte che a me non interessa trovare un altra compagna di vita,  ma anche se fosse, il suo passato non mi appartiene, mentre quello di mia moglie si.
> Ed è proprio per quei mesi, anni,
> ...


Mah e' capitato anche a me. Il fatto che lei abbia troncato con lui per tornare con te dovrebbe farti riflettere su quanto lei voglia davvero stare con te. Non l'hai beccata in flagrante (come la mia) e allora avrebbe potuto dirti qualsiasi cosa senza che tu potessi sapere quale era la verita'. Parti gia' avvantaggiato rispetto ad altri. Lei vuole stare con te. Che abbia preso qualche centimetro di pisello non cambia il fatto che lei ti ama, anzi forse ti ama piu' di prima perche' e' tornata senza essere obbligata. Non buttarla via.


----------



## oriente70 (11 Dicembre 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Mah e' capitato anche a me. Il fatto che lei abbia troncato con lui per tornare con te dovrebbe farti riflettere su quanto lei voglia davvero stare con te. Non l'hai beccata in flagrante (come la mia) e allora avrebbe potuto dirti qualsiasi cosa senza che tu potessi sapere quale era la verita'. Parti gia' avvantaggiato rispetto ad altri. Lei vuole stare con te. Che abbia preso qualche centimetro di pisello non cambia il fatto che lei ti ama, anzi forse ti ama piu' di prima perche' e' tornata senza essere obbligata. Non buttarla via.


Ancora non sa cosa le ha fatto cambiare idea [emoji41].


----------



## alberto15 (11 Dicembre 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Ancora non sa cosa le ha fatto cambiare idea [emoji41].


alla moglie di Paolo intendi?

Boh forse si e' svegliata una mattina e si e' guardata allo specchio e ha pensato : ma che cavolo sto facendo??? 

oppure l'altro l'ha mollata o non era il principe azzurro che lei pensava


----------



## Moni (11 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> A parte i soldi, tu sei finalmente serena?
> Ti leggo sempre un po' incazzata col mondo.


Ah ah non ci casco tesoro 

Mi incazzio con chi spara stronzate x giustificare scelte sue come ti ha scritto un altro utente poco sopra 
Mi incazzo se attacchi il mio ex  che vale 10000 volte quella scellerata  di tua moglie che è pietosa  trattarti come ti tratta ma evidentem non hai tu x primo amore x te stesso 

Si sono serena con il mio compagno a parte patire che i miei figli vedano poco il padre ma è un cruccio mio del momento che sono cresciuti così e almeno beneficeranno di possibilità x non ridursi a fare lavoro da infelici  

Ma con il mio lui sono felice perche più leggo qui e vedo cosa ce in giro più devo ringraziare il Signore 

Fatti una scopata Danny dammi retta


----------



## Moni (11 Dicembre 2018)

Maestrale1 ha detto:


> i tuoi attacchi li ho visti a moni li ho visti a francoff quando tradi per reazione, neppure io lo assolvo ma le attenuanti si. Il millesimo mi riferisco a tutto quello che ha combinato tua moglie e come si comporta ora: oltre che senza sesso che significa condivisione di emozioni e non è solo ginnastica per lo spurgo, ma anche la sua compagnia ti toglie uscendo una sera si e una no ( l hai scritto tu). Il citare la utentessa era per dirti che alla maggior parte delle persone fai pena, sei un brav'uomo.


Mi faceva pena adesso credo sia un masochista con un sacco di tempo in ufficio x pensare e scrivere 
Se lo impegnare  a crescere professionalmente  forse avrebbe i soldi per ...comprare auto nuova a quella santa donna o casa più grande che la signora mezza giornata sta a farsi la piega 

Ma per favore pietoso e attacca altri con una che gli ha parlato del cazzo dell' amante

Può essere pure simpatica e magari lo sara ma con le amiche sue ma basta citare 3 cose di  sta donna che chiunque le darebbe  una pedata...
È manco gliela da ....cioè capite...va be 

Che code  in sto liceo atrio pieno  e liste d attesa mai più meglio prenotarsi in mattinata ...tante mamme e qualche sperduto papà


----------



## oriente70 (11 Dicembre 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> alla moglie di Paolo intendi?
> 
> Boh forse si e' svegliata una mattina e si e' guardata allo specchio e ha pensato : ma che cavolo sto facendo???
> 
> oppure l'altro l'ha mollata o non era il principe azzurro che lei pensava


Paolo ha dei quaderni dove lei ha scritto , tipo diario ... E non è ancora chiaro perché ha lasciato il suo amante e quella vita.


----------



## Moni (11 Dicembre 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Mah e' capitato anche a me. Il fatto che lei abbia troncato con lui per tornare con te dovrebbe farti riflettere su quanto lei voglia davvero stare con te. Non l'hai beccata in flagrante (come la mia) e allora avrebbe potuto dirti qualsiasi cosa senza che tu potessi sapere quale era la verita'. Parti gia' avvantaggiato rispetto ad altri. Lei vuole stare con te. Che abbia preso qualche centimetro di pisello non cambia il fatto che lei ti ama, anzi forse ti ama piu' di prima perche' e' tornata senza essere obbligata. Non buttarla via.


Anche secondo me questo può essere il caso di un amore recuperabile 

Solo ste orge x me sarebbero uno scoglio un Po spesso da superare sono sincera non avevo compreso a meno che non fosse ...drogata??

A te ha mai parlato di desideri così ?


----------



## Moni (11 Dicembre 2018)

Scrivere solo ste orge mi fa ridere ...come dire solo non sa fare le lasagne ma va be...

Però oh così è...


----------



## alberto15 (11 Dicembre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Anche secondo me questo può essere il caso di un amore recuperabile
> 
> Solo ste orge x me sarebbero uno scoglio un Po spesso da superare sono sincera non avevo compreso a meno che non fosse ...drogata??
> 
> A te ha mai parlato di desideri così ?


se stai parlando di mia moglie  no non aveva mai espresso desideri di questo tipo anche se in effetti chattava con altri uomini ,oltre a fare sesso con l'amante stesso che la spingeva proprio a chattare con altri e a fantasticare il sesso di gruppo con lei al centro. Piu' o meno come la moglie di Paolo , con l'unica differenza che non so se lei queste cose le ha fatte davvero anche se cio' e' ininfluente ai fini della prosecuzione della nostra storia.


----------



## alberto15 (11 Dicembre 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Oltre al tradimento ti ha umiliato per due anni , ha reso la tua vita e quella dei figli un inferno per il periodo che faceva orge con uomini e donne. Hai veramente il coraggio di stare con lei? Non dimenticherai mai quello che ha fatto a te ed ai tuoi figli. Ora devi preoccuparti del tuo benessere  e dei tuoi figli. A lei non devi nulla. Non pensare alla sua sofferenza  ( lacrime di coccodrillo se mai siano vere). Non ti ha scelto è stata obbligata a sceglierti, a "causa" dei figli. Devi solo sapere che se rimani con lei vivrai male, e se ti separi la prendi comunque nel fondo schiena. Non c'è altro da aggiungere o da ragionarci. O bianco o nero, il grigio lascialo a chi ha voglia di farsi seghe mentali o a chi cerca giustificazioni che non esistono.


non sono d'accordo ma sono punti di vista rispettabili....


----------



## danny (11 Dicembre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Ah ah
> Mi incazzo se attacchi il mio ex  che vale 10000 volte quella scellerata  di tua moglie che è pietosa  trattarti come ti tratta ma evidentem non hai tu x primo amore x te stesso


Moni smettila. Stai facendo confronto assurdi.


----------



## Lostris (11 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ogni persona deve trovare le sue giustificazioni per motivare le proprie scelte, e spesso, quando non sono sufficienti, lo fa svalutando quelle degli altri.
> Io riconosco di avere portato qui la parte problematica, che, in aggiunta agli sfoghi di cui ho avuto necessità, ha descritto in maniera inadeguata un quadro che è molto più sfaccettato, altrimenti non sarebbe durato tanti anni.
> E comprendo che le sfumature non possano essere percepite e che ogni persona giudichi dando importanza ai valori che ha introiettato, chi pensa alla parte economica, chi a quella legata all'orgoglio, chi ad altro.
> Ma lo fa avendo alle spalle la propria storia, e quello che riflette spesso è la sua esperienza e la sua sensibilità, ovvero descrive se stesso.
> ...


Verde.


----------



## Lostris (11 Dicembre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> *Fatti* *una* *scopata* *Danny* dammi retta


Questo lo quoto!


----------



## Moni (11 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Moni smettila. Stai facendo confronto assurdi.


Veramente chi ha fatto per primo il confronto  tra le ns storie sei stato tu Danny citando mancanze del mio ex che ben so  l ho lasciato x quello mica x altro 
Però e un uomo che non fa mancare nulla e mi da la serenità x non preoccuparmi del futuro dei miei figli ci sono uomini che si fanno di fumo anche in quello 

Di certo non è uno che sperpera o ha pretese assurde e io pure per cui sentire certe lagne da una che fa il ptime mi fa più rabbia che una scopata extra tra un Po))

Cmq con te è  inutile sei così dipendente dal quadretto che hai messo su che hai la fedeltà dei cani che seppur presi a bastonate continuano a cercare il padrone..


----------



## danny (11 Dicembre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Questo lo quoto!


Non ho mai affermato di non desiderare un'altra donna.


----------



## Moni (11 Dicembre 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> se stai parlando di mia moglie  no non aveva mai espresso desideri di questo tipo anche se in effetti chattava con altri uomini ,oltre a fare sesso con l'amante stesso che la spingeva proprio a chattare con altri e a fantasticare il sesso di gruppo con lei al centro. Piu' o meno come la moglie di Paolo , con l'unica differenza che non so se lei queste cose le ha fatte davvero anche se cio' e' ininfluente ai fini della prosecuzione della nostra storia.


No chiedevo di Paolo petche avevo compreso un amante e non le ammucchiate...

Credo che anche x la tua fosse sesso e basta e più preoccupante qnd parte il cuore 

Sto sesso da dipendenza come le droghe perdi la brocca 

Poi rinsavisci  o tininnsmori xché scatta altro ma siamo in pochi qui io e meriben credo e stop in effetti è raro


----------



## Bruja (11 Dicembre 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> alla moglie di Paolo intendi?
> 
> Boh forse si e' svegliata una mattina e si e' guardata allo specchio e ha pensato : ma che cavolo sto facendo???
> 
> oppure l'altro l'ha mollata o non era il principe azzurro che lei pensava


Quindi che cambia parere secondo come tira il vento?   Una che quando decide sa benissimo come, dove e quando farlo ???  Oddio tutto può essere...


----------



## Brunetta (11 Dicembre 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Partiamo dal presupposto che ognuno si comporta come meglio crede, ma con i se i forse ed i perché, si sono fatti grandi disastri in tutti gli ambiti. Chi vive felice dopo un tradimento? Mi fai qualche esempio? Io non ne conosco e parlo di persone che conosco personalmente e dopo aver gettato altri anni nel riprovarci, si sono separati. Si i figli devono sapere del perché la loro famiglia è  andata a pezzi. Ognuno si deve prendere le proprie responsabilità. Troppo facile fare danno e poi nascondersi, ma non voglio tirare fuori questo discorso che l'ultima volta è stato un bagno di sangue. Se tu riesci a vivere con chi ti a tradito magari per anni, buon per te, ma non rompete le palle a chi dice no allo schifo che ha fatto il proprio compagno/a. Come nel caso nel nostro amico che ha aperto la discussione. Come fa a perdonare sua moglie che ha reso la vita della famiglia e dei propri figli un inferno, mentre lei faceva orge con uomini e donne, e dichiarando ammmmmore per il proprio amante, per poi scoprire di essere diventata una porno star per merito degli altri? Deve fare anche la figura del pirla? E per chi? Per salvare chi?


Però questo vale per te e per me, magari non vale per altri che hanno avuto o vorrebbero una vita sessuale diversa e valutano diversamente certe cose. 
Pio sono talebana per me. Gli altri non sono me e non sono te.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Dicembre 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Mat io me lo sono posto....ok mollo tutto...separo, cambio casa, figli trauma ecc, poi mi innamoro nuovamente di una tra tre anni...cosa ne so io di come è lei veramente...cioè potrebbe esser stata molto peggio di mia moglie o di quella di paolo123. Io almeno ora la conosco. So come reagisce, so che dopo venti anni la posso archiviare come sbandata ecc. Io quello che ho imparato e' che non ci si conosce mai abbastanza, che la vita è imprevedibile. Io sono rigido e con valori che nemmeno immagini...proprio sul fronte sentimentale...e ho tradito!!. Mia moglie peggio di me. Era tranchant che non ti dico. Eravamo falsi? No..si cambia...in peggio? In meglio? Non so. Però ora ci conosciamo di più, sappiamo certe cose cosa comportano e siamo più maturi. Ecco secondo me si tradisce anche perché non si conoscono le conseguenze e le si sottovalutano. In questo penso siamo cresciuti. Certo la serialità no, sarebbe non aver capito la lezione. Le storie d amore hanno alti e bassi, colpi bassi e momenti di protezione. Le storie lunghe, decenni e decenni devono comprendere di tutto. Anche questo. Da quando esiste l'uomo è cosi. La fedeltà per 50 anni la lascio al koala albino mancino australiano. Certo tutto cio è un lavoro razionale e non istintivo...ma ripeto...con l 'età secondo me questo si impara. Io la lascerò solo quando non avrò più passioni comuni, voglia di lei, di condividere con lei dubbi, gioie, dolori, ma non per orgoglio ferito, perché di questo parliamo. La vita è una e non la spreco a soffrire cosi.


Saggio


----------



## Brunetta (11 Dicembre 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Con l'età si impara ad accontentarsi. Felice per te e per tua moglie che dormite accanto ad un killer che potrebbe riprovarci o ricascarci. Io preferisco qualcosa di nuovo.
> Non spreco la mia vita con chi ha distrutto tutto, calpestando la dignità i progetti, la famiglia ed i sacrifici per una scopata o per amore verso un altra persona.


Magari proprio perché sa quello che ha rischiato di perdere ne avrà più cura


----------



## Bruja (11 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però questo vale per te e per me, magari non vale per altri che hanno avuto o vorrebbero una vita sessuale diversa e valutano diversamente certe cose.
> Pio sono talebana per me. Gli altri non sono me e non sono te.


Straquoto, tuttavia è abbastanza diffuso il malessere di chi nel tradimento, che ferisce sempre, trova una modalità sgangherata, autoreferente ed alla quale non è obbligatorio adeguarsi. Insomma se io la penso come te ma il/la partner ha fantasie da scambi o ammucchiate, o ci si mette d'accordo o inutile fare manfrine...


----------



## Mat78 (11 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Magari proprio perché sa quello che ha rischiato di perdere ne avrà più cura


Si ok questo posso concedertelo, ma chi ha subito il tradimento? Tra umiliazione, dolore, senso di sconfitta, perdita dell'unicità come coppia, tempo e soldi sottratti alla famiglia, prese per il culo ed equilibri familiari mandate a ramengo mentre loro si facevano i fatti loro, perdita di fiducia ( avrai sempre paura perfino se resterà chiuso/a in bagno per più di 5 minuti). No tutto questo lo lascio alle persone che hanno paura di cambiare o di rimanete soli, tranne a chi per motivi economici non possono proprio separarsi.


----------



## Bruja (11 Dicembre 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Si ok questo posso concedertelo, ma chi ha subito il tradimento? Tra umiliazione, dolore, senso di sconfitta, perdita dell'unicità come coppia, tempo e soldi sottratti alla famiglia, prese per il culo ed equilibri familiari mandate a ramengo mentre loro si facevano i fatti loro, perdita di fiducia ( avrai sempre paura perfino se resterà chiuso/a in bagno per più di 5 minuti). No tutto questo lo lascio alle persone che hanno paura di cambiare o di rimanete soli, tranne a chi per motivi economici non possono proprio separarsi.


Mi allineo, magari davvero potrebbe avere più cura e cercare di recuperare, ma anche gli altri cambiano, e spesso diventa difficile credere che chi ha potuto fare certe scelte possa poi recuperare ... in questo caso sarebbe quasi un redimersi.
Non sono talebana ma credo esista il diritto alla scelta di qualità di vita, e non sempre coincide con chi ha creato nella vita di coppia una sorta di sabbie mobili...


----------



## void (11 Dicembre 2018)

Paolo123 ha detto:


> Si senza dubbi.
> Si.
> Eagle a parte che a me non interessa trovare un altra compagna di vita,  ma anche se fosse, il suo passato non mi appartiene, mentre quello di mia moglie si.
> Ed è proprio per quei mesi, anni,
> ...


Non mi sembra tu abbia niente di cui vergognarti, ti è capitato qualcosa che non hai voluto ne cercato. Non è colpa tua.
Non penso neanche che nessuno appartenga a nessuno, e alla fine questa è la dura realtà con la quale ci dobbiamo scontrare. 
Devi fare ciò che fa stare bene te, pensare al tuo futuro anche sulla base di quello che potrai chiarire nel presente con tua moglie, se ti senti di farlo. Chiarire certi meccanismi, parlarsi, non vuole dire perdonare. Significa capire veramente chi è l'altro, o perlomeno chi è l'altro oggi, e decidere se ci piace o no. A prescindere dalle decisioni che prenderai, o che hai già preso - tutte rispettabili a indipendentemente dai vari pareri del forum, perché vengono dal tuo vissuto e dal tuo essere li in questo momento - capire sarà sempre una forma di arricchimento e crescita, anche per occasioni future.

Ti può anche aiutare a trovare una forma di civile convivenza con tua moglie, da separati o da divorziati, o da quel che sarà, a vantaggio dei tuoi figli.

Non si può vivere nella totale chiusura senza che chi sta con noi ne subisca le conseguenze. Forse ti aiuterebbe anche a trovare collaborazione da tua moglie per affrontare i problemi economici in vista di una separazione.

E non ti far troppo condizionare dai nostri pareri. Ognuno di noi tende a giustificare od assolvere se stesso; a raccontarsi perché ha fatto una scelta piuttosto che un'altra. E a convincersi, leggendo e rileggendo le proprie parole di aver fatto la scelta giusta.

Perdonare o lasciare ? Non esiste una scelta per tutti, l'essere umano è talmente pieno di sfaccettature, di antri nascosti, ognuno diverso dall'altro, che bastano poche sfumature di una storia per cambiare decisioni e destini. Siamo fondamentalmente un po' tutti vigliacchi, nel non voler ammettere i nostri fallimenti, ma molto bravi a giudicare quelli degli altri. E' un meccanismo di autodifesa, sono le piastrine della vita che cicatrizzano le nostre ferite. E come accade per per il sangue, chi ha più piastrine chiude le ferite più in fretta.

E guarda che non ci sono mostri e santi, ma persone che fanno scelte, giuste o sbagliate, ed alla fine pagano per quelle. Penso che se tua moglie è li, oggi, alla fine ha fatto una scelta. Ovvio quella scelta non cancella il passato e quello che è avvenuto, ne quella scelta da a te l'obbligo di perdonarla, ci mancherebbe. Ma almeno di provare a capire si. 

Solo questo ho da dirti, oltre augurarti un sincero in bocca al lupo.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Dicembre 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Si ok questo posso concedertelo, ma chi ha subito il tradimento? Tra umiliazione, dolore, senso di sconfitta, perdita dell'unicità come coppia, tempo e soldi sottratti alla famiglia, prese per il culo ed equilibri familiari mandate a ramengo mentre loro si facevano i fatti loro, perdita di fiducia ( avrai sempre paura perfino se resterà chiuso/a in bagno per più di 5 minuti). No tutto questo lo lascio alle persone che hanno paura di cambiare o di rimanete soli, tranne a chi per motivi economici non possono proprio separarsi.


Però è anche caratteriale. Al di là delle probabilità di reiterazione del reato, c’è chi resta per sempre diffidente e guarda con rancore e chi dopo poco non riesce proprio a provare risentimento. Magari razionalmente resta la delusione, ma emotivamente ritrova vicinanza. Non siamo tutti uguali.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Dicembre 2018)

void ha detto:


> Non mi sembra tu abbia niente di cui vergognarti, ti è capitato qualcosa che non hai voluto ne cercato. Non è colpa tua.
> Non penso neanche che nessuno appartenga a nessuno, e alla fine questa è la dura realtà con la quale ci dobbiamo scontrare.
> Devi fare ciò che fa stare bene te, pensare al tuo futuro anche sulla base di quello che potrai chiarire nel presente con tua moglie, se ti senti di farlo. Chiarire certi meccanismi, parlarsi, non vuole dire perdonare. Significa capire veramente chi è l'altro, o perlomeno chi è l'altro oggi, e decidere se ci piace o no. A prescindere dalle decisioni che prenderai, o che hai già preso - tutte rispettabili a indipendentemente dai vari pareri del forum, perché vengono dal tuo vissuto e dal tuo essere li in questo momento - capire sarà sempre una forma di arricchimento e crescita, anche per occasioni future.
> 
> ...


Anche un omicida, condannato a “fine pena: mai” dopo decenni può diventare e dimostrare di essere diventato diverso e avere espiato. E, non vorrei dire, un omicidio è peggio di un tradimento.


----------



## Bruja (11 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche un omicida, condannato a “fine pena: mai” dopo decenni può diventare e dimostrare di essere diventato diverso e avere espiato. E, non vorrei dire, un omicidio è peggio di un tradimento.


Concordo... ma se ha espiato ed è diventato diverso buon per lui. ma questo non significa che si voglia avere ancora rapporti con quella persona, potrebbe non rivestire più interesse per la nostra vita.


----------



## stany (11 Dicembre 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Vedi? Non comprendi. Il discorso è molto più complesso di questo. I figli sono la parte importante della famiglia? Ne vengono travolti anche loro? Se ti chiedono il perché la loro vita è  stata distrutta, cosa gli racconti? Degli unicorna rosa e della pentola di monete d'oro alla fine dell'arcobaleno? Si è perso il significato di responsabilità. Forse perché ci si vergogna o non si è abbastanza maturi per pagarne le conseguenze delle proprie scelte? E si cara mia, tradire è una scelta. Io ho i brividi per persone che non sono responsabili. Ripeto evitiamo questo discorso.


Non fa una grinza....al netto delle responsabilità di ciascuno. Come la moglie che compra un paio di scarpe la settimana, ed il proprio marito che consuma tutto lo stipendio alle slot; ne risente tutto il nucleo familiare, in primo luogo i figli....Ma le responsabilità vanno quantificate nel peso degli effetti che producono....
Ripeto sempre il concetto attraverso la solita  metafora del ladro di mele: chi ruba una mela sul banco del mercato è un ladro come chi ha rubato il tir,carico di mele....
Così, come  chi si senta trascurato a torto o a ragione, col tradimento ritiene di indennizzare se stesso ,senza pensare all'effetto sulla famiglia (e non solo sulla coppia) o sottovalutandolo.
Le responsabilità ci sono sempre , o quasi, nei due elementi della coppia, quando vi sia all'interno un tradimento; la differenza la fa proprio l'azione in sé, soprattutto,quando ci sono figli piccoli, per il fatto di non prevedere o sottovalutare le conseguenze.E questo è sintomo di immaturità ,oltre che di egoismo.Ma già detto e ridetto.


----------



## stany (11 Dicembre 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Sia che resti con lei che se vai via e nel futuro incontri qualcun altra. Per me resta la scoperta del disincanto. Del non esser più certi di nulla con nessuno. Ma credimi..neanche con se stessi...perché penso che errare è umano. Stiamo diventando adulti...esiste il grigio, per fortuna e purtroppo. Il bianco e il nero lasciamoli all' adolescenza. Io al liceo avevo ideali politici, musicali e una rigidità che ora mi sogno. La vita è altro. E' compromesso. È giocare con le carte che si ha in mano. Non sai cosa vorrei per tornare all incanto di prima..durato venti e più anni, e rotto prima da me e distrutto da lei dopo. Ma va bene anche cosi.


Certo, ma dipende sempre da quanto uno ritenga di essere in credito nel disegno complessivo della vita; e non si tratta solo di vedere il bicchiere mezzo pieno o mezzo vuoto...Ma proprio di un bilancio oggettivo che prevede come elemento principale la fortuna.


----------



## stany (11 Dicembre 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Posso chiederti una cosa? Ma se la incontrassi ex novo ...cioè mai stata tua mogie...ti piacerebbe? Ha qualità, caratteristiche che ti piacciono? Se si..allora resisti. Pensa che se molli potresti conoscere qualcuna che ha un passato come lei, anche più ''pesante'', ma che tu non conosci. È durissima.lo so...ma se pensi non sia una seriale, ma una che si è persa, per troppo tempo lo so...provaci...almeno aspetta per decidere. E parlate. Vi aspetteranno mesi, anni durissimi. E non sarà più lo stesso. Mettilo in conto. Ma se ne viene fuori secondo me.




Se incontri una di cui non conosci il passato e non vuoi fartelo raccontare , ti basi su ciò che ti trasmette e traspare dal suo comportamento; salvo poi scoprire aspetti migliori dell'atteso,oppure peggiori ed inimmaginabili e, allora, la situazione si ripropone.....
Alla fine mi convinco che sia questione di fortuna!


----------



## stany (11 Dicembre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Orge???


Embè....sempre tradimento è! 
Onore ... reputazione.....Ma siamo nel terzo millennio!


----------



## stany (11 Dicembre 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> ''Non ho parlato di certezze ma di qualcosa di nuovo con una persona che forse è dico forse non lo farà. Preferisco così che con una persona che lo ha fatto a me.personalmente''....aiutami. cosa è quel personalmente? Lo intendo..si vero...in futuro potrebbe succedere di nuovo anche con la prossima eventuale ma la mollo bis perché non lo tollero,  oppure potrebbe averlo fatto magari al suo ex, però almeno non lo ha fatto personalmente a me..(ma cosa cambia?). Certo poi c è terza ipotesi, mai tradito e che non ti tradirà o che tu non tradirai. Da statistiche e dalla vita vissuta parliamo di casi eccezionali soprattutto se storie di lungo corso. Te lo auguro di cuore, senza sarcasmo.


Come Trussardi, che fece riparare la Mercedes dopo un incidente serio , con la quale si scontrò contro il guardrail poco dopo, rimanendo ucciso. Le perizie dissero che forse non venne ben riparata e, questo gli costò la vita. Se avesse "cambiato" l'auto invece di farla riparare, "probabilmente" sarebbe ancora in giro....


----------



## stany (12 Dicembre 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Mah e' capitato anche a me. Il fatto che lei abbia troncato con lui per tornare con te dovrebbe farti riflettere su quanto lei voglia davvero stare con te. Non l'hai beccata in flagrante (come la mia) e allora avrebbe potuto dirti qualsiasi cosa senza che tu potessi sapere quale era la verita'. Parti gia' avvantaggiato rispetto ad altri. Lei vuole stare con te. Che abbia preso qualche centimetro di pisello non cambia il fatto che lei ti ama, anzi forse ti ama piu' di prima perche' e' tornata senza essere obbligata. Non buttarla via.


Ingegnere.... bentornato!


----------



## stany (12 Dicembre 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> Concordo... ma se ha espiato ed è diventato diverso buon per lui. ma questo non significa che si voglia avere ancora rapporti con quella persona, potrebbe non rivestire più interesse per la nostra vita.


Giusto....perdipiù il galeotto è stato fisicamente separato dal danneggiato: mica ha continuato a conviverci!


----------



## Minas Tirith (12 Dicembre 2018)

Diamine che storia.. è al di fuori di ogni immaginazione. Addirittura orge con sconosciuti fatte di mattina.. sesso orale completo fatto ad uomini di cui non sapeva nulla e baciare i propri figli una volta tornata a casa. Non solo. Dopo esserti divertita, rendere la vita difficile a chi ti mette il pane a tavola lavorando 10 ore al giorno mentre tu,invece di pensare alla famiglia te ne vai in giro a umiliarla.. e se in una di queste case d’incontro ci fossero state delle telecamere e le relative acrobazie fossero finite in rete? Non ci pensava a questo? Alle malattie? 
Perdona la mia irruenza Paolo, ma non posso non imbestialirmi a leggere sta storia. Non so come tu faccia a non sentire il bisogno di distruggere tutto il suo mondo. Troppo facile lasciare a te la palla avvelenata. Troppo facile contare sulla tua integrità affinchè la vera lei rimanga nascosta al mondo. Ho letto che ti vergogni a camminare in strada con lei. Direi che sia il minimo e che ne hai tutte le ragioni. Passeggiare con lei e magari incrociare qualche “partecipante” che potrebbe ridersela sotto i baffi. E lei pure. Mamma mia credo che non vorrei nemmeno farmi vedere sotto il portone di casa in sua compagnia. Dalle 4 mesi di tempo affinchè trovi un lavoro e una casa e allontanala. Non meriti di soffrire ogni volta che te la trovi davanti e lei non merita di vivere serenamente la sua vita facendo affidamento sui tuoi sforzi e sulla tua necessità di tutelare i figli. Non merita nulla, nemmeno il disprezzo. 
Spero tu possa trovare un modo per abbandonarla al suo destino in modo che trovi la redenzione nel patire le sofferenze che ha inflitto agli altri.


----------



## Paolo123 (12 Dicembre 2018)

void ha detto:


> Non mi sembra tu abbia niente di cui vergognarti, ti è capitato qualcosa che non hai voluto ne cercato. Non è colpa tua.
> Non penso neanche che nessuno appartenga a nessuno, e alla fine questa è la dura realtà con la quale ci dobbiamo scontrare.
> Devi fare ciò che fa stare bene te, pensare al tuo futuro anche sulla base di quello che potrai chiarire nel presente con tua moglie, se ti senti di farlo. Chiarire certi meccanismi, parlarsi, non vuole dire perdonare. Significa capire veramente chi è l'altro, o perlomeno chi è l'altro oggi, e decidere se ci piace o no. A prescindere dalle decisioni che prenderai, o che hai già preso - tutte rispettabili a indipendentemente dai vari pareri del forum, perché vengono dal tuo vissuto e dal tuo essere li in questo momento - capire sarà sempre una forma di arricchimento e crescita, anche per occasioni future.
> 
> ...


E quello che sto facendo, penso a me e i miei figli.  Non capisco perché aprofondire, il perché non mi interessa,  la sua scelta non mi interessa,  l'unica cosa che voglio è separarmi, il resto sono problemi suoi.
Ho capito che una convivenza non è possibile,  le comunicazioni con mia moglie sono riprese,  abbiamo parlato un po', e lei è distrutta,  pensa te!!!  Per chi me la chiesto se faceva uso di droga?  Si. 
Gli ho fatto presente che ho bisogno di stare un po' solo, ed ho bisogno di tempo per decidere.  Nel frattempo ho contattato mio fratello all'estero,  ho chiesto aiuto, per un lavoro,  e a quando pare non ci sono problemi,  e molto probabilmente li potrò esercitare il mio mestiere.  Per la logistica, mi ospita mio fratello per un po, finché non mi sistemo,  per altro li c'è la possibilità di trovare oltre al lavoro, vitto e alloggio. 
Ovvio mi ha chiesto il perché di questa decisione, e come facevo con la mia famiglia.  Beh certamente non sono il primo. 
Ora sono in attesa, ho mandato il mio curriculum, e aspetto. 
Fino ad oggi ha scelto lei per me, oggi scelgo io per me.


----------



## oriente70 (12 Dicembre 2018)

Paolo123 ha detto:


> E quello che sto facendo, penso a me e i miei figli.  Non capisco perché aprofondire, il perché non mi interessa,  la sua scelta non mi interessa,  l'unica cosa che voglio è separarmi, il resto sono problemi suoi.
> Ho capito che una convivenza non è possibile,  le comunicazioni con mia moglie sono riprese,  abbiamo parlato un po', e lei è distrutta,  pensa te!!!  Per chi me la chiesto se faceva uso di droga?  Si.
> Gli ho fatto presente che ho bisogno di stare un po' solo, ed ho bisogno di tempo per decidere.  Nel frattempo ho contattato mio fratello all'estero,  ho chiesto aiuto, per un lavoro,  e a quando pare non ci sono problemi,  e molto probabilmente li potrò esercitare il mio mestiere.  Per la logistica, mi ospita mio fratello per un po, finché non mi sistemo,  per altro li c'è la possibilità di trovare oltre al lavoro, vitto e alloggio.
> Ovvio mi ha chiesto il perché di questa decisione, e come facevo con la mia famiglia.  Beh certamente non sono il primo.
> ...


Non si è fatta mancare nulla.
Ma ora  con la droga come è messa ?
Lasciare i figli con una che si fa non è salutare.


----------



## danny (12 Dicembre 2018)

Paolo123 ha detto:


> E quello che sto facendo, penso a me e i miei figli.  Non capisco perché aprofondire, il perché non mi interessa,  la sua scelta non mi interessa,  l'unica cosa che voglio è separarmi, il resto sono problemi suoi.
> Ho capito che una convivenza non è possibile,  le comunicazioni con mia moglie sono riprese,  abbiamo parlato un po', e lei è distrutta,  pensa te!!!  *Per chi me la chiesto se faceva uso di droga?  Si. *
> Gli ho fatto presente che *ho bisogno di stare un po' solo*, ed ho bisogno di tempo per decidere.  *Nel frattempo ho contattato mio fratello all'estero,  ho chiesto aiuto, per un lavoro,  e a quando pare non ci sono problemi,  e molto probabilmente li potrò esercitare il mio mestiere.  Per la logistica, mi ospita mio fratello per un po, finché non mi sistemo,  per altro li c'è la possibilità di trovare oltre al lavoro, vitto e alloggio. *
> Ovvio mi ha chiesto il perché di questa decisione, e come facevo con la mia famiglia.  Beh certamente non sono il primo.
> ...


Scusa, ma lasci i tuoi figli con una che ha questo tipo di problemi e senza neppure aver avviato l'iter giudiziario di separazione per la loro assegnazione?
Guarda che se ti prendi un buon avvocato forse puoi riuscire anche a farteli assegnare come genitore prevalente (qualcuno sul forum è probabilmente capace di darti qualche consiglio legale più preciso in merito). Io a una tossicomane o comunque a una persona valutabile a rischio tossicodipendenza  non li lascerei, men che meno ipotizzerei di andarmene all'estero lasciandoli gestire solo a lei.


----------



## Mat78 (12 Dicembre 2018)

Paolo123 ha detto:


> E quello che sto facendo, penso a me e i miei figli.  Non capisco perché aprofondire, il perché non mi interessa,  la sua scelta non mi interessa,  l'unica cosa che voglio è separarmi, il resto sono problemi suoi.
> Ho capito che una convivenza non è possibile,  le comunicazioni con mia moglie sono riprese,  abbiamo parlato un po', e lei è distrutta,  pensa te!!!  Per chi me la chiesto se faceva uso di droga?  Si.
> Gli ho fatto presente che ho bisogno di stare un po' solo, ed ho bisogno di tempo per decidere.  Nel frattempo ho contattato mio fratello all'estero,  ho chiesto aiuto, per un lavoro,  e a quando pare non ci sono problemi,  e molto probabilmente li potrò esercitare il mio mestiere.  Per la logistica, mi ospita mio fratello per un po, finché non mi sistemo,  per altro li c'è la possibilità di trovare oltre al lavoro, vitto e alloggio.
> Ovvio mi ha chiesto il perché di questa decisione, e come facevo con la mia famiglia.  Beh certamente non sono il primo.
> ...


Ecco questa è una bella cazzata. Molli i tuoi figli e vai all'estero? Hai un posto di lavoro, cerca un buon avvocato e con la storia della droga dovresti anche tenere i figli e la casa. Io non lascerei mai i bambini con una madre così.


----------



## Foglia (12 Dicembre 2018)

Paolo123 ha detto:


> E quello che sto facendo, penso a me e i miei figli.  Non capisco perché aprofondire, il perché non mi interessa,  la sua scelta non mi interessa,  l'unica cosa che voglio è separarmi, il resto sono problemi suoi.
> Ho capito che una convivenza non è possibile,  le comunicazioni con mia moglie sono riprese,  abbiamo parlato un po', e lei è distrutta,  pensa te!!!  Per chi me la chiesto se faceva uso di droga?  Si.
> Gli ho fatto presente che ho bisogno di stare un po' solo, ed ho bisogno di tempo per decidere.  Nel frattempo ho contattato mio fratello all'estero,  ho chiesto aiuto, per un lavoro,  e a quando pare non ci sono problemi,  e molto probabilmente li potrò esercitare il mio mestiere.  Per la logistica, mi ospita mio fratello per un po, finché non mi sistemo,  per altro li c'è la possibilità di trovare oltre al lavoro, vitto e alloggio.
> Ovvio mi ha chiesto il perché di questa decisione, e come facevo con la mia famiglia.  Beh certamente non sono il primo.
> ...


Me cojoni.
Cioè: nella scala delle magagne la droga fila al primo posto.
Che droga?
Hai prove?
La tossicodipendenza può essere uno dei pochi motivi per la concessione di un provvedimento di affido esclusivo dei figli. Con tutto ciò che ne deriverebbe in punto di assegnazione della casa coniugale. Prima di lasciare i tuoi figli per andare all'estero, fai un salto da un avvocato. Capisco che tu non la voglia  "mandare sotto un ponte", ma ci sono interessi maggiori (quelli dei figli) da valutare, a questo punto.


----------



## Paolo123 (12 Dicembre 2018)

A parte che stiamo parlando di più di un anno fa,  droghe sintetiche, pasticche,
E non ha fatto più uso da allora,  non è dipendente.


----------



## Foglia (12 Dicembre 2018)

Paolo123 ha detto:


> A parte che stiamo parlando di più di un anno fa,  droghe sintetiche, pasticche,
> E non ha fatto più uso da allora,  non è dipendente.


Occhio comunque a non sottovalutare il problema. Chi ha sperimentato certa roba (soprattutto se non lo ha fatto da molto giovane, come parentesi di ribellione) può cascarci facilmente, ancor più in un momento di comprensibile crisi.
Dire droghe sintetiche non è come dire fumarsi una canna ogni tanto, comunque.


----------



## void (12 Dicembre 2018)

La storia, secondo quanto riportato, è finita da un anno. Penso Paolo intendesse che ha fatto uso di droga nell' ambito delle fasi un po' "particolari" del suo tradimento. Forse qualche eccitante.
Da li a dire che è una tossicodipendente, con tutte le conseguenze del caso, ce ne passa.  Sarei un po' più prudente.


----------



## Darietto (12 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Me cojoni.
> Cioè: nella scala delle magagne la droga fila al primo posto.
> .


Quoto! 

che tra l'altro se non assume più droga da tempo ormai è disintossicata e diventa irrilevante. Tutto il resto è molto più grave, al di là del fattore morale: sesso non protetto con tanti uomini sconosciuti. 

Non vorrei invece che se molli tutto, figli compresi, e te ne vai all'estero questo possa penalizzare la tua posizione. 
Secondo me invece di scappare devi prendere in fretta una decisione: o lasci perdere e fai tornare tutto come prima, oppure inizi con l'avviare le pratiche del divorzio e intanto porti i diari da un avvocato e chiedi l'affidamento dei figli.


----------



## oriente70 (12 Dicembre 2018)

Paolo123 ha detto:


> A parte che stiamo parlando di più di un anno fa,  droghe sintetiche, pasticche,
> E non ha fatto più uso da allora,  non è dipendente.


Se te lo ha confermato lei [emoji41], c'è da fidarsi.


----------



## Foglia (12 Dicembre 2018)

Darietto ha detto:


> Quoto!
> 
> che tra l'altro se non assume più droga da tempo ormai è disintossicata e diventa irrilevante. Tutto il resto è molto più grave, al di là del fattore morale: sesso non protetto con tanti uomini sconosciuti.
> 
> ...


La richiesta di affido esclusivo, così come quella di collocamento prevalente, vanno valutati. Ripeto: il fatto che lei si sia concessa escursioni sessuali anche  "forti", in sé non legittima ne' la concessione del primo ne'  (in assenza di concause) un provvedimento di collocamento prevalente presso il genitore lavorativamente più impegnato. Perché appunto VA NELLA DIREZIONE DELL'INTERESSE DEI FIGLI ad avere genitori presenti. Sono proprio campi distinti. Coi "diari", Paolo può ottenere un addebito. Ed essendo la moglie nullatenente ci fa ben poco. Se non anticipare alcuni effetti del divorzio  (quali la perdita dei diritti di successione, ad esempio). Ma poi che se ne fa? Un giudizio risarcitorio contro la moglie? Al di là del voler arrivare a tanto... Con una che e' patrimonialmente incapiente, a che pro mai? 
Il discorso droga invece è ben altro.


----------



## Darietto (12 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> La richiesta di affido esclusivo, così come quella di collocamento prevalente, vanno valutati. Ripeto: il fatto che lei si sia concessa escursioni sessuali anche  "forti", in sé non legittima ne' la concessione del primo ne'  (in assenza di concause) un provvedimento di collocamento prevalente presso il genitore lavorativamente più impegnato. Perché appunto *VA NELLA DIREZIONE DELL'INTERESSE DEI FIGLI *ad avere genitori presenti. Sono proprio campi distinti. Coi "diari", Paolo può ottenere un addebito. Ed essendo la moglie nullatenente ci fa ben poco. Se non anticipare alcuni effetti del divorzio  (quali la perdita dei diritti di successione, ad esempio). Ma poi che se ne fa? Un giudizio risarcitorio contro la moglie? Al di là del voler arrivare a tanto... Con una che e' patrimonialmente incapiente, a che pro mai?
> Il discorso droga invece è ben altro.



Se per la legge italiana "l'interesse" dei figli è avere i genitori presenti, a prescindere, allora è una legge fatta male. Come quel marito che picchiava la moglie e trattava male i figli, a cui hanno dato gli arresti....domiciliari! Cose che succedono solo in italia. 

Per il resto, io rimango della mia che due pastiglie di exstasy non rendono tossicodipendente una persona. Invece avere rapporti non protetti con gente sconosciuta (e non pochi) mette seriamente a rischio la vita dei familiari ignari. Le due pasticche di exstasy no.


----------



## Foglia (12 Dicembre 2018)

Darietto ha detto:


> Se per la legge italiana "l'interesse" dei figli è avere i genitori presenti, a prescindere, allora è una legge fatta male. Come quel marito che picchiava la moglie e trattava male i figli, a cui hanno dato gli arresti....domiciliari! Cose che succedono solo in italia.
> 
> Per il resto, io rimango della mia che due pastiglie di exstasy non rendono tossicodipendente una persona. Invece avere rapporti non protetti con gente sconosciuta (e non pochi) mette seriamente a rischio la vita dei familiari ignari. Le due pasticche di exstasy no.


Non hai capito il mio discorso, o meglio lo hai travisato. Nulla di male. Non ti vorrei come cliente, però.


----------



## Paolo123 (12 Dicembre 2018)

void ha detto:


> La storia, secondo quanto riportato, è finita da un anno. Penso Paolo intendesse che ha fatto uso di droga nell' ambito delle fasi un po' "particolari" del suo tradimento. Forse qualche eccitante.
> Da li a dire che è una tossicodipendente, con tutte le conseguenze del caso, ce ne passa.  Sarei un po' più prudente.


Quoto tutto.


----------



## Paolo123 (12 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> La richiesta di affido esclusivo, così come quella di collocamento prevalente, vanno valutati. Ripeto: il fatto che lei si sia concessa escursioni sessuali anche  "forti", in sé non legittima ne' la concessione del primo ne'  (in assenza di concause) un provvedimento di collocamento prevalente presso il genitore lavorativamente più impegnato. Perché appunto VA NELLA DIREZIONE DELL'INTERESSE DEI FIGLI ad avere genitori presenti. Sono proprio campi distinti. Coi "diari", Paolo può ottenere un addebito. Ed essendo la moglie nullatenente ci fa ben poco. Se non anticipare alcuni effetti del divorzio  (quali la perdita dei diritti di successione, ad esempio). Ma poi che se ne fa? Un giudizio risarcitorio contro la moglie? Al di là del voler arrivare a tanto... Con una che e' patrimonialmente incapiente, a che pro mai?
> Il discorso droga invece è ben altro.


Quoto.


----------



## Darietto (12 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non hai capito il mio discorso, o meglio lo hai travisato. Nulla di male. Non ti vorrei come cliente, però.


puoi spiegarmelo con un linguaggio meno burocratico? E' anche un problema di lingua, perché io già sono 50% italiano, in più nel quotidiano parlo più in inglese che in italiano. C'è da dire che in italia si tende sempre a complicare concetti semplici con la sovraposizione continua di parole, dove ne basterebbero molto meno


----------



## Foglia (12 Dicembre 2018)

Darietto ha detto:


> puoi spiegarmelo con un linguaggio meno burocratico? E' anche un problema di lingua, perché io già sono 50% italiano, in più nel quotidiano parlo più in inglese che in italiano. C'è da dire che in italia si tende sempre a complicare concetti semplici con la sovraposizione continua di parole, dove ne basterebbero molto meno


Scusa se sono italiana


----------



## Minas Tirith (12 Dicembre 2018)

Paolo123 ha detto:


> E quello che sto facendo, penso a me e i miei figli.  Non capisco perché aprofondire, il perché non mi interessa,  la sua scelta non mi interessa,  l'unica cosa che voglio è separarmi, il resto sono problemi suoi.
> Ho capito che una convivenza non è possibile,  le comunicazioni con mia moglie sono riprese,  abbiamo parlato un po', e lei è distrutta,  pensa te!!!  Per chi me la chiesto se faceva uso di droga?  Si.
> Gli ho fatto presente che ho bisogno di stare un po' solo, ed ho bisogno di tempo per decidere.  Nel frattempo ho contattato mio fratello all'estero,  ho chiesto aiuto, per un lavoro,  e a quando pare non ci sono problemi,  e molto probabilmente li potrò esercitare il mio mestiere.  Per la logistica, mi ospita mio fratello per un po, finché non mi sistemo,  per altro li c'è la possibilità di trovare oltre al lavoro, vitto e alloggio.
> Ovvio mi ha chiesto il perché di questa decisione, e come facevo con la mia famiglia.  Beh certamente non sono il primo.
> ...


Il consiglio che ti do è di comunicare la decisione ad un avvocato e, prima di realizzare tali propositi, fare ciò che serve per tutelare la tua posizione. Non lasciarle alcun tipo di appiglio. 
Sulla storia della droga, non ci crederei più di tanto.


----------



## danny (12 Dicembre 2018)

Paolo123 ha detto:


> A parte che stiamo parlando di più di un anno fa,  droghe sintetiche, pasticche,
> E non ha fatto più uso da allora,  non è dipendente.





Darietto ha detto:


> Per il resto, io rimango della mia che due pastiglie di exstasy non rendono tossicodipendente una persona. Invece avere rapporti non protetti con gente sconosciuta (e non pochi) mette seriamente a rischio la vita dei familiari ignari. Le due pasticche di exstasy no.


Davvero state minimizzando l'uso di droghe sintetiche?
Volete fare un giro in comunità per vederne gli effetti?


----------



## alberto15 (12 Dicembre 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Ingegnere.... bentornato!


:up::up::up::up:


----------



## Minas Tirith (12 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Davvero state minimizzando l'uso di droghe sintetiche?
> Volete fare un giro in comunità per vederne gli effetti?


L' Ecstasi è una droga sintetica che può provocare un'enorme quantità di danni fisici a chi la assume, ma non è una sostanza che crea dipendenza. Certamente non è un problema da minimizzare, dal punto di vista della salute ed integrità psicofisica della persona in ordine alle conseguenze che può avere l'assunzione di anche solo una pasticca. 
Ad ogni modo droghe di questo tipo alterano le funzioni cognitive esaltando la percezione della realtà che ci circonda senza, tuttavia, inibire la capacità di valutazione del soggetto. Mi sento di escludere la possibilità che la signora abbia assunto simili sostanze soprattutto perchè i loro effetti non si esauriscono in breve termine, specie se si tratta di chi non ne faccia uso costante ed abbia, pertanto, sviluppato forme di "resistenza" agli effetti della droga. Chi la assume rimane sotto l'effetto di essa per ore e, credetemi, non si può assumerla durante incontri mattutini e poi semmai andare a prendere i figli a scuola e vivere la propria giornata come se nulla fosse. Non stiamo parlando di una canna e non stiamo parlando di una sostanza i cui effetti in corso possano essere "celati" alle persone con cui si interagisce. Stessimo parlando di cocaina, sarebbe assolutamente plausibile. Ma droghe sintetiche... non ci credo neanche un po.


----------



## Foglia (12 Dicembre 2018)

Minas Tirith ha detto:


> L' Ecstasi è una droga sintetica che può provocare un'enorme quantità di danni fisici a chi la assume, ma non è una sostanza che crea dipendenza. Certamente non è un problema da minimizzare, dal punto di vista della salute ed integrità psicofisica della persona in ordine alle conseguenze che può avere l'assunzione di anche solo una pasticca.
> Ad ogni modo droghe di questo tipo alterano le funzioni cognitive esaltando la percezione della realtà che ci circonda senza, tuttavia, inibire la capacità di valutazione del soggetto. Mi sento di escludere la possibilità che la signora abbia assunto simili sostanze soprattutto perchè i loro effetti non si esauriscono in breve termine, specie se si tratta di chi non ne faccia uso costante ed abbia, pertanto, sviluppato forme di "resistenza" agli effetti della droga. Chi la assume rimane sotto l'effetto di essa per ore e, credetemi, non si può assumerla durante incontri mattutini e poi semmai andare a prendere i figli a scuola e vivere la propria giornata come se nulla fosse. Non stiamo parlando di una canna e non stiamo parlando di una sostanza i cui effetti in corso possano essere "celati" alle persone con cui si interagisce. Stessimo parlando di cocaina, sarebbe assolutamente plausibile. Ma droghe sintetiche... non ci credo neanche un po.


Però a quanto pare la moglie di Paolo andava a prendere i figli e quant'altro come se nulla fosse.


----------



## Bruja (12 Dicembre 2018)

Le droghe sintetiche le ha nominate lei ... lui ha questa informazione... visto quanto ha saputo ingannare e raggirare, vogliamo pensare che quello che dice vada preso con le molle sia in qualità che in quantità?  Qualunque psicologo dice che una persona, normale e senza problemi, mente almeno 7 volte al giorno, é uno studio comparato fatto in diversi ambienti di ricerca... avesse anche solo quelle 7 chances riterrei quel che dice la persona in oggetto piuttosto aleatorio.
Poi ognuno decide cosa credere o quanto affidamento lasciare...


----------



## Jim Cain (12 Dicembre 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Mah e' capitato anche a me. Il fatto che lei abbia troncato con lui per tornare con te dovrebbe farti riflettere su quanto lei voglia davvero stare con te. Non l'hai beccata in flagrante (come la mia) e allora avrebbe potuto dirti qualsiasi cosa senza che tu potessi sapere quale era la verita'. Parti gia' avvantaggiato rispetto ad altri. Lei vuole stare con te. Che abbia preso qualche centimetro di pisello non cambia il fatto che lei ti ama, anzi forse ti ama piu' di prima perche' e' tornata senza essere obbligata. Non buttarla via.


Sicuramente chi chiude una storia autonomamente e non come conseguenza dell'essere stato beccato mostra una voglia di stare con il legittimo/a MOLTO più forte di chi è costretto a troncare ma aveva le idee 'confuse' fino al giorno prima.


----------



## Minas Tirith (12 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Però a quanto pare la moglie di Paolo andava a prendere i figli e quant'altro come se nulla fosse.


Perciò è impossibile che assumesse droghe sintetiche (le pasticche). Impossibile. Forse altre droghe, ma nella maniera più assoluta, non le "chiccarelle".


----------



## Minas Tirith (12 Dicembre 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> Le droghe sintetiche le ha nominate lei ... lui ha questa informazione... visto quanto ha saputo ingannare e raggirare, vogliamo pensare che quello che dice vada preso con le molle si in qualità che quantità?  Qualunque psicologo dice che una persona, normale e senza problemi mente almeno 7 volte al giorno, é uno studio comoparato fatti in diversi ambienti di ricerca... avesse anche solo quelle 7 chances riterrei quel che dice la persona in oggetto sia piuttosto aleatorio.
> Poi ognuno decide coas credere o quanto affidamento lasciare...


Esatto.


----------



## JON (12 Dicembre 2018)

Paolo123 ha detto:


> E quello che sto facendo, penso a me e i miei figli.  Non capisco perché aprofondire, il perché non mi interessa,  la sua scelta non mi interessa,  l'unica cosa che voglio è separarmi, il resto sono problemi suoi.
> Ho capito che una convivenza non è possibile,  le comunicazioni con mia moglie sono riprese,  abbiamo parlato un po', e lei è distrutta,  pensa te!!!  Per chi me la chiesto se faceva uso di droga?  Si.
> Gli ho fatto presente che ho bisogno di stare un po' solo, ed ho bisogno di tempo per decidere.  Nel frattempo ho contattato mio fratello all'estero,  ho chiesto aiuto, per un lavoro,  e a quando pare non ci sono problemi,  e molto probabilmente li potrò esercitare il mio mestiere.  Per la logistica, mi ospita mio fratello per un po, finché non mi sistemo,  per altro li c'è la possibilità di trovare oltre al lavoro, vitto e alloggio.
> Ovvio mi ha chiesto il perché di questa decisione, e come facevo con la mia famiglia.  Beh certamente non sono il primo.
> ...


Buona fortuna.


----------



## JON (12 Dicembre 2018)

Paolo, in una scala da 1 a 10, quanto ritieni sprovveduta tua moglie?


----------



## Bruja (12 Dicembre 2018)

JON ha detto:


> Paolo, in una scala da 1 a 10, quanto ritieni sprovveduta tua moglie?


Quindi niente sotto decimali ???


----------



## JON (12 Dicembre 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> Quindi niente sotto decimali ???


Se è quello che ho sempre pensato io, non ce n'è bisogno, qui stiamo sul grossolano.


----------



## Bruja (12 Dicembre 2018)

JON ha detto:


> Se è quello che ho sempre pensato io, non ce n'è bisogno, qui stiamo sul grossolano.


Ok mi ritiro per gli esercizi spirituali ...


----------



## Minas Tirith (12 Dicembre 2018)

Purtroppo, e mi vergogno anche un po' a dirlo, parlo per esperienza. Ho avuto una prima giovinezza "burrascosa", venivo da una buona famiglia, avevo tutto ciò che volevo, sono sempre andato benissimo a scuola, ma sono cresciuto in strada e ne ho viste e fatte di ogni tipo e forma. Ricordo di aver preso pasticche solo un paio di volte nel corso di una vacanza in Riviera, una delle prime che facevo da solo (16 o 17 anni), con tutta la cricca di spostati (me compreso) con cui dividevo le mie giornate. Ne ricordo l'effetto, ero perfettamente lucido, ma non avvertivo stanchezza, mi muovevo senza che sentissi il peso dei movimenti, la musica a palla del Peter Pan (festa esagerata degli Angels of Love - Roger Sanchez - dettaglio per chi, qui sopra, sa di che parlo!) mi giungeva ovattata e mi sentivo in uno stato di pace e felicità che ricordo ancora adesso a distanza di 15-16 anni. Era un after, la festa avrebbe dovuto durare fino alle 8 di mattina, orario in cui sarebbero riprese le corse degli autobus che ci avrebbero riportato a Rimini da Riccione (dove era la disco). Uscii a fumare verso le 5 del mattino ed era un tripudio di sirene tra ambulanza e polizia. Una ragazzina ne aveva prese 5 di pasticche. Morì lì fuori. Io la mia l'avevo divisa con un amico e stavo in quella specie di lucidissima trans, lei, 16 anni, più piccola di me quindi, ne aveva calate 5. Tornammo al nostro hotel a piedi, 6 km sotto l'effetto della sostanza, non avvertii la benchè minima stanchezza. L'avevo assunta 6 ore prima e quando mi stesi sul letto ero ancora "coinvolto". Da quella notte di droghe ne abbiamo usate, ma mai più pasticche di alcun tipo. Nel giro di un paio d'anni conobbi mia moglie e della vita spericolata non avevo più bisogno. 
Perciò, non esiste al mondo che prendi una pasticca e per le successive 8 ore impedire che chi ti incontri si accorga che sei un bel po' "strana".


----------



## danny (12 Dicembre 2018)

Minas Tirith ha detto:


> Purtroppo, e mi vergogno anche un po' a dirlo, parlo per esperienza. Ho avuto una prima giovinezza "burrascosa", venivo da una buona famiglia, avevo tutto ciò che volevo, sono sempre andato benissimo a scuola, ma sono cresciuto in strada e ne ho viste e fatte di ogni tipo e forma. Ricordo di aver preso pasticche solo un paio di volte nel corso di una vacanza in Riviera, una delle prime che facevo da solo (16 o 17 anni), con tutta la cricca di spostati (me compreso) con cui dividevo le mie giornate. Ne ricordo l'effetto, ero perfettamente lucido, ma non avvertivo stanchezza, mi muovevo senza che sentissi il peso dei movimenti, la musica a palla del Peter Pan (festa esagerata degli Angels of Love - Roger Sanchez - dettaglio per chi, qui sopra, sa di che parlo!) mi giungeva ovattata e mi sentivo in uno stato di pace e felicità che ricordo ancora adesso a distanza di 15-16 anni. Era un after, la festa avrebbe dovuto durare fino alle 8 di mattina, orario in cui sarebbero riprese le corse degli autobus che ci avrebbero riportato a Rimini da Riccione (dove era la disco). Uscii a fumare verso le 5 del mattino ed era un tripudio di sirene tra ambulanza e polizia. Una ragazzina ne aveva prese 5 di pasticche. Morì lì fuori. Io la mia l'avevo divisa con un amico e stavo in quella specie di lucidissima trans, lei, 16 anni, più piccola di me quindi, ne aveva calate 5. Tornammo al nostro hotel a piedi, 6 km sotto l'effetto della sostanza, non avvertii la benchè minima stanchezza. L'avevo assunta 6 ore prima e quando mi stesi sul letto ero ancora "coinvolto". Da quella notte di droghe ne abbiamo usate, ma mai più pasticche di alcun tipo. Nel giro di un paio d'anni conobbi mia moglie e della vita spericolata non avevo più bisogno.
> Perciò, non esiste al mondo che prendi una pasticca e per le successive 8 ore impedire che chi ti incontri si accorga che sei un bel po' "strana".


Grazie per la testimonianza.


----------



## Marjanna (12 Dicembre 2018)

Paolo123 ha detto:


> A parte che stiamo parlando di più di un anno fa,  droghe sintetiche, pasticche,
> E non ha fatto più uso da allora,  non è dipendente.


Ci sono moltissimi tipi di droghe che girano. Anche io quando ho letto l'ipotesi di [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION] sulle droghe l'ho subito esclusa pensando appunto che poi doveva seguire i figli, e che tu di qualcosa ti saresti accorto.
Ho pensato anche al tipo di scrittura, che cambia a seconda del tipo di droga, ma non è mai niente di certo, magari una si mette a scrivere sopra al letto o in posti scomodi e questo potrebbe creare equivoci.
Ma se in quel periodo non avevate tutto sto rapporto e se tu tornavi a casa a tarda sera è anche possibile tu non l'abbia osservata con "occhio critico", e che la tua mente abbia archiviato segni che hai avuto davanti agli occhi come stanchezza e mal di testa, e che tu abbia cancellato il ricordo per questo.
Ci sono dei controlli medici che si possono fare, anche il relazione ai rapporti avuti.


----------



## Foglia (12 Dicembre 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> Le droghe sintetiche le ha nominate lei ... lui ha questa informazione... visto quanto ha saputo ingannare e raggirare, vogliamo pensare che quello che dice vada preso con le molle sia in qualità che in quantità?  Qualunque psicologo dice che una persona, normale e senza problemi, mente almeno 7 volte al giorno, é uno studio comparato fatto in diversi ambienti di ricerca... avesse anche solo quelle 7 chances riterrei quel che dice la persona in oggetto piuttosto aleatorio.
> Poi ognuno decide cosa credere o quanto affidamento lasciare...



Nel contesto di un tradimento sgamato. E pure avendo avuto tempo per calibrare le risposte: tu, mentire per mentire, mentiresti dicendo che per partecipare ad orge ti sei "data la carica" con la droga? Io non lo so, nel senso che so che non lo farei.


----------



## Paolo123 (12 Dicembre 2018)

Beh, io non è che ci credo tanto è!!!!
Sono scettico sulla sua risposta, sono io che lo chiesto, da quando siamo insieme non abbiamo mai fatto uso di queste sostanze, in oltre non fumiamo.

X foglia
Potrebbe essere un modo per alleggerire le sue colpe?


----------



## Bruja (12 Dicembre 2018)

Paolo123 ha detto:


> Beh, io non è che ci credo tanto è!!!!
> Sono scettico sulla sua risposta, sono io che lo chiesto, da quando siamo insieme non abbiamo mai fatto uso di queste sostanze, in oltre non fumiamo.
> 
> X foglia
> Potrebbe essere un modo per alleggerire le sue colpe?


a) se le ha usate vale quanto scritto fino ad ora

b) se è una fandonia per deresponsabilizzarsi, non mi pare che la cosa migliori, inganno nell'inganno

... in entrambi i casi siamo di fronte ad una persona che manipola mica male ...


----------



## Foglia (12 Dicembre 2018)

Paolo123 ha detto:


> Beh, io non è che ci credo tanto è!!!!
> Sono scettico sulla sua risposta, sono io che lo chiesto, da quando siamo insieme non abbiamo mai fatto uso di queste sostanze, in oltre non fumiamo.
> 
> X foglia
> Potrebbe essere un modo per alleggerire le sue colpe?


Io direi proprio l'esatto contrario.


----------



## Paolo123 (12 Dicembre 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> a) se le ha usate vale quanto scritto fino ad ora
> 
> b) se è una fandonia per deresponsabilizzarsi, non mi pare che la cosa migliori, inganno nell'inganno
> 
> ... in entrambi i casi siamo di fronte ad una persona che manipola mica male ...


Ci potrebbe pure stare, cos'è che non faresti per "alleggerire“ le proprie responsabilità?


----------



## void (12 Dicembre 2018)

Paolo123 ha detto:


> Beh, io non è che ci credo tanto è!!!!
> Sono scettico sulla sua risposta, sono io che lo chiesto, da quando siamo insieme non abbiamo mai fatto uso di queste sostanze, in oltre non fumiamo.
> 
> X foglia
> Potrebbe essere un modo per alleggerire le sue colpe?


In teoria potrebbe essere vero, magari non droga ma semplicemente qualche eccitante. Non avete mai fatto uso di sostanze simili, ma neanche avete mai fatto sesso in promiscuità. 

Ma potrebbe essere anche un disperato tentativo   di sminuire un po' ai tuoi occhi ciò che ha fatto.


Inviato dal mio SM-G965F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Paolo123 (12 Dicembre 2018)

Infatti,  così non fai altro che peggiorare.


----------



## Minas Tirith (12 Dicembre 2018)

Secondo me voleva semplicemente aumentare la profondità del baratro in cui è sprofondata nel tentativo di convincere Paolo che la sua situazione fosse stata generata da un autentico crollo psicotico che l’ha spinta persino all’uso di droghe. Se fossimo in tribunale direi che stia abbracciando la strategia per ottenere l’infermità mentale al fine di mitigare la pena. Fatto sta che comunque qualcosa che non va ce l’ha o ce l’ha avuta. Non conosco il passato di lei, ma se non sia mai stata una “facile”, una con una sessualità esplicitamente pronunciata, è difficile che, senza un fattore di stress, una depressione o una patologia mentale, di punto in bianco si trasformi in una sorta di ninfomane bisex. È una cosa che andrebbe approfondita...


----------



## Brunetta (12 Dicembre 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> Concordo... ma se ha espiato ed è diventato diverso buon per lui. ma questo non significa che si voglia avere ancora rapporti con quella persona, potrebbe non rivestire più interesse per la nostra vita.


Vero anche questo.
Ma non tutti sentono questo, molti hanno il pensiero “deve pagare! “


----------



## Brunetta (12 Dicembre 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Embè....sempre tradimento è!
> Onore ... reputazione.....Ma siamo nel terzo millennio!


Non c’entrano onore e reputazione, è un modo di vivere il sesso e se stesso nelle relazioni.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Dicembre 2018)

Minas Tirith ha detto:


> Diamine che storia.. è al di fuori di ogni immaginazione. Addirittura orge con sconosciuti fatte di mattina.. sesso orale completo fatto ad uomini di cui non sapeva nulla e baciare i propri figli una volta tornata a casa. Non solo. Dopo esserti divertita, rendere la vita difficile a chi ti mette il pane a tavola lavorando 10 ore al giorno mentre tu,invece di pensare alla famiglia te ne vai in giro a umiliarla.. e se in una di queste case d’incontro ci fossero state delle telecamere e le relative acrobazie fossero finite in rete? Non ci pensava a questo? Alle malattie?
> Perdona la mia irruenza Paolo, ma non posso non imbestialirmi a leggere sta storia. Non so come tu faccia a non sentire il bisogno di distruggere tutto il suo mondo. Troppo facile lasciare a te la palla avvelenata. Troppo facile contare sulla tua integrità affinchè la vera lei rimanga nascosta al mondo. Ho letto che ti vergogni a camminare in strada con lei. Direi che sia il minimo e che ne hai tutte le ragioni. Passeggiare con lei e magari incrociare qualche “partecipante” che potrebbe ridersela sotto i baffi. E lei pure. Mamma mia credo che non vorrei nemmeno farmi vedere sotto il portone di casa in sua compagnia. Dalle 4 mesi di tempo affinchè trovi un lavoro e una casa e allontanala. Non meriti di soffrire ogni volta che te la trovi davanti e lei non merita di vivere serenamente la sua vita facendo affidamento sui tuoi sforzi e sulla tua necessità di tutelare i figli. Non merita nulla, nemmeno il disprezzo.
> Spero tu possa trovare un modo per abbandonarla al suo destino in modo che trovi la redenzione nel patire le sofferenze che ha inflitto agli altri.


https://it.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tomás_de_Torquemada


----------



## Bruja (12 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vero anche questo.
> Ma non tutti sentono questo, molti hanno il pensiero “deve pagare! “



Vero e sotto quell'ottica non capiscono che continuano a pagare anche loro, spesso lasciare andare è un alleggerirsi sanatorio...


----------



## Brunetta (12 Dicembre 2018)

Minas Tirith ha detto:


> Diamine che storia.. è al di fuori di ogni immaginazione. Addirittura orge con sconosciuti fatte di mattina.. sesso orale completo fatto ad uomini di cui non sapeva nulla e baciare i propri figli una volta tornata a casa. Non solo. Dopo esserti divertita, rendere la vita difficile a chi ti mette il pane a tavola lavorando 10 ore al giorno mentre tu,invece di pensare alla famiglia te ne vai in giro a umiliarla.. e se in una di queste case d’incontro ci fossero state delle telecamere e le relative acrobazie fossero finite in rete? Non ci pensava a questo? Alle malattie?
> Perdona la mia irruenza Paolo, ma non posso non imbestialirmi a leggere sta storia. Non so come tu faccia a non sentire il bisogno di distruggere tutto il suo mondo. Troppo facile lasciare a te la palla avvelenata. Troppo facile contare sulla tua integrità affinchè la vera lei rimanga nascosta al mondo. Ho letto che ti vergogni a camminare in strada con lei. Direi che sia il minimo e che ne hai tutte le ragioni. Passeggiare con lei e magari incrociare qualche “partecipante” che potrebbe ridersela sotto i baffi. E lei pure. Mamma mia credo che non vorrei nemmeno farmi vedere sotto il portone di casa in sua compagnia. Dalle 4 mesi di tempo affinchè trovi un lavoro e una casa e allontanala. Non meriti di soffrire ogni volta che te la trovi davanti e lei non merita di vivere serenamente la sua vita facendo affidamento sui tuoi sforzi e sulla tua necessità di tutelare i figli. Non merita nulla, nemmeno il disprezzo.
> Spero tu possa trovare un modo per abbandonarla al suo destino in modo che trovi la redenzione nel patire le sofferenze che ha inflitto agli altri.


Per carità, a me sembra una cosa grave, ma le tue motivazioni sono talmente egoriferite alla onorabilità maschile collocata nel corpo della donna che mi fa orrore.
Naturalmente gli ipotetici partecipanti potrebbero ridere del cornuto e non temere di essere sputtanati perché loro sarebbero gli invasori vincenti?
Vivi nella Sicilia di Pirandello?


----------



## Brunetta (12 Dicembre 2018)

Paolo123 ha detto:


> E quello che sto facendo, penso a me e i miei figli.  Non capisco perché aprofondire, il perché non mi interessa,  la sua scelta non mi interessa,  l'unica cosa che voglio è separarmi, il resto sono problemi suoi.
> Ho capito che una convivenza non è possibile,  le comunicazioni con mia moglie sono riprese,  abbiamo parlato un po', e lei è distrutta,  pensa te!!!  Per chi me la chiesto se *faceva* *uso* *di* *droga*?  Si.
> Gli ho fatto presente che ho bisogno di stare un po' solo, ed ho bisogno di tempo per decidere.  Nel frattempo ho contattato mio fratello all'estero,  ho chiesto aiuto, per un lavoro,  e a quando pare non ci sono problemi,  e molto probabilmente li potrò esercitare il mio mestiere.  Per la logistica, mi ospita mio fratello per un po, finché non mi sistemo,  per altro li c'è la possibilità di trovare oltre al lavoro, vitto e alloggio.
> Ovvio mi ha chiesto il perché di questa decisione, e come facevo con la mia famiglia.  Beh certamente non sono il primo.
> ...


Te l’ho chiesto perché a te sembra un aggravante, ma è paradossalmente una attenuante. Lo è perché tutto il contesto mi fa pensare a una manifestazione di una malattia psichiatrica che non hai notato nella forma latente. Siete andati da una persona competente per parlarne? Dottor Jeckil e Mr Hide sono riconosciute oggi come forme di malattia.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Dicembre 2018)

Minas Tirith ha detto:


> Purtroppo, e mi vergogno anche un po' a dirlo, parlo per esperienza. Ho avuto una prima giovinezza "burrascosa", venivo da una buona famiglia, avevo tutto ciò che volevo, sono sempre andato benissimo a scuola, ma sono cresciuto in strada e ne ho viste e fatte di ogni tipo e forma. Ricordo di aver preso pasticche solo un paio di volte nel corso di una vacanza in Riviera, una delle prime che facevo da solo (16 o 17 anni), con tutta la cricca di spostati (me compreso) con cui dividevo le mie giornate. Ne ricordo l'effetto, ero perfettamente lucido, ma non avvertivo stanchezza, mi muovevo senza che sentissi il peso dei movimenti, la musica a palla del Peter Pan (festa esagerata degli Angels of Love - Roger Sanchez - dettaglio per chi, qui sopra, sa di che parlo!) mi giungeva ovattata e mi sentivo in uno stato di pace e felicità che ricordo ancora adesso a distanza di 15-16 anni. Era un after, la festa avrebbe dovuto durare fino alle 8 di mattina, orario in cui sarebbero riprese le corse degli autobus che ci avrebbero riportato a Rimini da Riccione (dove era la disco). Uscii a fumare verso le 5 del mattino ed era un tripudio di sirene tra ambulanza e polizia. Una ragazzina ne aveva prese 5 di pasticche. Morì lì fuori. Io la mia l'avevo divisa con un amico e stavo in quella specie di lucidissima trans, lei, 16 anni, più piccola di me quindi, ne aveva calate 5. Tornammo al nostro hotel a piedi, 6 km sotto l'effetto della sostanza, non avvertii la benchè minima stanchezza. L'avevo assunta 6 ore prima e quando mi stesi sul letto ero ancora "coinvolto". Da quella notte di droghe ne abbiamo usate, ma mai più pasticche di alcun tipo. Nel giro di un paio d'anni conobbi mia moglie e della vita spericolata non avevo più bisogno.
> Perciò, non esiste al mondo che prendi una pasticca e per le successive 8 ore impedire che chi ti incontri si accorga che sei un bel po' "strana".


Sono pericolosissime proprio perché non sono farmaci con il bugiardino è una sperimentazione, diverse una dall’altra e con reazioni individuali diversificate. Io conosco uno da quasi cinquant’anni in casa di cura per lsd. Ci sono scrittori morti vecchi che stavano benone. Era lo stesso lds? Era la stessa risposta individuale? Conosco un ragazzo che ha fatto un anno di ospedale psichiatrico perché delle canne potenziate, come tutte oggi, gli hanno slatentizzato una tendenza schizofrenica.


----------



## alberto15 (12 Dicembre 2018)

Minas Tirith ha detto:


> è difficile che, senza un fattore di stress, una depressione o una patologia mentale, di punto in bianco si trasformi in una sorta di ninfomane bisex. È una cosa che andrebbe approfondita...


Devi aggiungere ad una condizione "normale":

1) i figli (una faticata a tenerli)
2) la casa (comunque sgobbare anche se non hai un lavoro)
3) il marito (che magari non ti considera anche se ti vuole un bene dell'anima perche' ha  i suoi pensieri
4) l'eta' (arrivano gli "anta" e non sei piu' una ragazzina)
5) ciliegina sulla torta un belloccio che ti fa rivivere le emozioni sessuali dei 20 anni 


Ed ecco che tutto va in secondo piano. Al primo posto c'e' solo lui, il principe azzurro e faresti di tutto per soddisfarlo comprese pastiglie, sesso a 2 3 4 orge, ecc. Poi ad un certo punto , ti risvegli dal sogno e capisci di essere in un incubo. Pianti il tizio che magari hai scoperto essere andato a letto con altre mentre diceva che tu eri l'amore della sua vita, guardi il marito con occhi diversi e capisci che gli vuoi bene davvero, le cose che hai fatto ti sembrano di un lontano passato, riassetti la tua vita, torni ad essere felice per quello che conta davvero, per un anno tutto bello bellissimo. Poi tuo marito trova i tuoi quaderni......  Quei quaderni andavano disintegrati nel momento stesso in cui avevi scoperto di amare il marito. Non saremmo qua a parlarne se fosse accaduto.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Dicembre 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Devi aggiungere ad una condizione "normale":
> 
> 1) i figli (una faticata a tenerli)
> 2) la casa (comunque sgobbare anche se non hai un lavoro)
> ...


Vero.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Dicembre 2018)

Ricordo a tutti che Valentino Talluto è stato condannato in appello a 22 anni (24 in primo grado di giudizio) per aver infettato 32 persone principalmente attraverso rapporti orali non protetti.


----------



## kubrick (12 Dicembre 2018)

Paolo123 ha detto:


> Beh, io non è che ci credo tanto è!!!!
> Sono scettico sulla sua risposta, sono io che lo chiesto, da quando siamo insieme non abbiamo mai fatto uso di queste sostanze, in oltre non fumiamo.
> 
> X foglia
> Potrebbe essere un modo per alleggerire le sue colpe?



Ciao scusa se mi permetto, ma ho letto tutto e qualcosa non mi quadra o meglio, non capisco come una fà la vita che ha fatto tua moglie per 2 anni e tu non ti sei mai accorto di niente? tipo quando una sera come dici tu è tornata alle 4 di notte e tu l'hai minacciata di divorziare, lei in che stato era o per te è bastato solo una minaccia per soprassedere sulla cosa? Per quanto riguarda le droghe io non ne ho mai fatto uso ad eccezione di qualche canna da ragazzo ma ho avuto a che fare con gente che ne ha fatto uso e per target che per età credo che la sostanza non potesse che essere la coca, ma chi ne fà uso è facilmente riconoscibile dagli scatti improvvisi di ira irrefrenabile per qualsiasi stupidaggine e sbalzi di umore incontrollabili, tu hai riscontrato in lei in quel periodo questi atteggiamenti? Per il resto è una brutta storia e cmq vada metti in conto che avrai da soffrire e parecchio ma ti auguro di poterne uscire un giorno con minimi danni per te e i tuoi figli


----------



## Minas Tirith (12 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per carità, a me sembra una cosa grave, ma le tue motivazioni sono talmente egoriferite alla *onorabilità maschile* collocata nel corpo della donna che mi fa orrore.
> Naturalmente gli ipotetici partecipanti potrebbero ridere del cornuto e non *temere di essere sputtanati* perché loro sarebbero gli invasori vincenti?
> Vivi nella Sicilia di Pirandello?


Egoriferite alla onorabilità maschile? Cioè una moglie che campa grazie al lavoro del marito e che, senza che questi abbia responsabilità alcuna, non solo si fa un amante, ma si apre ad esperienze sessuali di vari tipi e natura, incurante sia  delle promesse matrimoniali, che delle possibili conseguenze che le sue condotte avrebbero potuto determinare per marito e figli e, come se non bastasse, con atteggiamento denigratorio determina tensioni in casa tali da spingere suo marito a paventarle ipotesi di separazione.. l'espressione di condanna a simili atteggiamenti, sarebbe un mero "egoriferimento alla onorabilità maschile"? 
Di grazia, in quale regione d'Italia un marito avrebbe ancora rispetto di una donna del genere?
Temere di essere sputtanati? E chi? Uomini che sono soliti intrattenere certi tipi di relazioni dovrebbero temere di essere sputtanati? La donna sposata e madre di famiglia era lei. 
Eviterei di difendere l'indifendibile. I fatti sono fatti, sono lì e non sono suscettibili di interpretazione. Una donna sposata non fa quelle cose. Se avverte certe pulsioni e ne percepisce l'incontrollabilità, interrompe il matrimonio e vi si dedica anima e corpo. Non stiamo parlando di una sbandata, di una infatuazione. Parliamo d'altro, tanto altro. 
Non credo che alcuno possa essere tanto idiota da dire "con uno o con dieci insieme non fa differenza, sempre tradimento è". Voglio sperare che al mondo non esista un imbecille di simili proporzioni.


----------



## Minas Tirith (12 Dicembre 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Devi aggiungere ad una condizione "normale":
> 
> 1) i figli (una faticata a tenerli)
> 2) la casa (comunque sgobbare anche se non hai un lavoro)
> ...


Una persona che non sia mentalmente aperta a simili esperienze, alla loro proposta, scappa. Non le si stava chiedendo il sedere, ma qualcosa che avrebbe spaventato una persona normale.
Casa, marito, figli ed età sono elementi presenti in ogni famiglia, non fate passare la vita familiare come la panacea di ogni male.


----------



## danny (12 Dicembre 2018)

Minas Tirith ha detto:


> Una persona che non sia mentalmente aperta a simili esperienze, alla loro proposta, scappa. Non le si stava chiedendo il sedere, ma qualcosa che avrebbe spaventato una persona normale.
> Casa, marito, figli ed età sono elementi presenti in ogni famiglia, non fate passare la vita familiare come la panacea di ogni male.


:up:
Anche perché altrimenti lei sarebbe esclusa da qualsiasi responsabilità e capacità di scelta che invece come adulta ha.


----------



## alberto15 (12 Dicembre 2018)

Minas Tirith ha detto:


> Una persona che non sia mentalmente aperta a simili esperienze, alla loro proposta, scappa. Non le si stava chiedendo il sedere, ma qualcosa che avrebbe spaventato una persona normale.
> Casa, marito, figli ed età sono elementi presenti in ogni famiglia, non fate passare la vita familiare come la panacea di ogni male.


non ho detto che la giustifico, cerco solo di capire il suo punto di vista. :up:


----------



## alberto15 (12 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> :up:
> Anche perché altrimenti lei sarebbe esclusa da qualsiasi responsabilità e capacità di scelta che invece come adulta ha.


tutto giusto ma anche tu nella vita non hai avuto dei periodi di crisi e fatto cose che non avresti fatto "normalmente"?

:up::up:


----------



## danny (12 Dicembre 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> tutto giusto ma anche tu nella vita non hai avuto dei periodi di crisi e fatto cose che non avresti fatto "normalmente"?
> 
> :up::up:


Cose in cui non mi riconosco e che nessuno assocerebbe a me?
Sì, anche se ero giovane.


----------



## alberto15 (12 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono pericolosissime proprio perché non sono farmaci con il bugiardino è una sperimentazione, diverse una dall’altra e con reazioni individuali diversificate. Io conosco uno da quasi cinquant’anni in casa di cura per lsd. Ci sono scrittori morti vecchi che stavano benone. Era lo stesso lds? Era la stessa risposta individuale? Conosco un ragazzo che ha fatto un anno di ospedale psichiatrico perché delle canne potenziate, come tutte oggi, gli hanno slatentizzato una tendenza schizofrenica.


nel dubbio , saro' bigotto ma me ne sono stato sempre alla larga..... Gli altri mi dicevano " non sai cosa ti perdi" .

Alcuni adesso sono al camposanto......


----------



## alberto15 (12 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Cose in cui non mi riconosco e che nessuno assocerebbe a me?
> Sì, anche se ero giovane.


intendiamoci, i casi sono diversi e vanno analizzati uno per uno. 

Tornando al caso di Paolo  ci sono persone come lui che sono estremamente integerrimi e fermi nelle loro decisioni (e io li ammiro per come sanno prendere certi percorsi irreversibili) e altre (come me) che forse sono dei pappamolla e si sono ingoiati i rospi pur di non perdere il proprio tran tran.....


----------



## Minas Tirith (12 Dicembre 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> intendiamoci, i casi sono diversi e vanno analizzati uno per uno.
> 
> Tornando al caso di Paolo  ci sono persone come lui che sono estremamente integerrimi e fermi nelle loro decisioni (e io li ammiro per come sanno prendere certi percorsi irreversibili) e altre (come me) che forse sono dei pappamolla e si sono ingoiati i rospi pur di non perdere il proprio tran tran.....


Non è questione di coraggio o di essere integerrimi. E' questione di carattere, di visione, di percezione delle cose. Io, che sono un "Siculo Pirandelliano" pur non provenendo da quella zona, probabilmente avrei fatto di tutto per rovinarle l'esistenza e darle cognizione del significato del termine "odio profondo". Questo perchè ho una percezione della cosa che i miei parametri valutativi ritengono di non poter affrontare diversamente. Altri, come te, danno peso maggiore ad altri fattori e sono mossi da sensazioni ed emozioni diverse, pertanto operano scelte diverse. Ciò non vuol dire essere pappamolla, anzi, dal mio punto di vista è l'esatto opposto. Ci vogliono due co..ni quadrati per scegliere di andare avanti.


----------



## alberto15 (12 Dicembre 2018)

Minas Tirith ha detto:


> Non è questione di coraggio o di essere integerrimi. E' questione di carattere, di visione, di percezione delle cose. Io, che sono un "Siculo Pirandelliano" pur non provenendo da quella zona, probabilmente avrei fatto di tutto per rovinarle l'esistenza e darle cognizione del significato del termine "odio profondo". Questo perchè ho una percezione della cosa che i miei parametri valutativi ritengono di non poter affrontare diversamente. Altri, come te, danno peso maggiore ad altri fattori e sono mossi da sensazioni ed emozioni diverse, pertanto operano scelte diverse. Ciò non vuol dire essere pappamolla, anzi, dal mio punto di vista è l'esatto opposto. Ci vogliono due co..ni quadrati per scegliere di andare avanti.


certo che e' di carattere la questione.  Io ho un carattere piuttosto "mitteleuropeo" (in condizioni "normali")


----------



## Bruja (12 Dicembre 2018)

Fatte salve le idee di ognuno, Paolo può avere una sua modalità comportamentale in questa situazione'
Mi riallaccio ad altro post, una persona semplicemente pensante, una volta deciso che voleva restare in famiglia e si teneva stretto il matrimonio doveva distruggere i diari... ditemi una sola ragione logica per conservarli???
Se voleva conservarli comunque, anche se non era logico, sapeva che era un rischio...possibile che nonostante l'avesse sempre fatta franca non avesse la più pallida prudenza?
Li voleva tenere per ricordo? Li metteva in una cassetta fuori di casa, in posta,in  banca, presso un servizio di archivio... insomma ha giocato con il caso ed ha perso
Quanto discernimento e prudenza vogliamo riconoscerle?
E non mi pare che come madre abbia dato esempi impeccabili...
Insomma serve fiducia... e se non la si prova ...


----------



## Brunetta (12 Dicembre 2018)

Minas Tirith ha detto:


> Egoriferite alla onorabilità maschile? Cioè una moglie che campa grazie al lavoro del marito e che, senza che questi abbia responsabilità alcuna, non solo si fa un amante, ma si apre ad esperienze sessuali di vari tipi e natura, incurante sia  delle promesse matrimoniali, che delle possibili conseguenze che le sue condotte avrebbero potuto determinare per marito e figli e, come se non bastasse, con atteggiamento denigratorio determina tensioni in casa tali da spingere suo marito a paventarle ipotesi di separazione.. l'espressione di condanna a simili atteggiamenti, sarebbe un mero "egoriferimento alla onorabilità maschile"?
> Di grazia, in quale regione d'Italia un marito avrebbe ancora rispetto di una donna del genere?
> Temere di essere sputtanati? E chi? Uomini che sono soliti intrattenere certi tipi di relazioni dovrebbero temere di essere sputtanati? La donna sposata e madre di famiglia era lei.
> Eviterei di difendere l'indifendibile. I fatti sono fatti, sono lì e non sono suscettibili di interpretazione. Una donna sposata non fa quelle cose. Se avverte certe pulsioni e ne percepisce l'incontrollabilità, interrompe il matrimonio e vi si dedica anima e corpo. Non stiamo parlando di una sbandata, di una infatuazione. Parliamo d'altro, tanto altro.
> Non credo che alcuno possa essere tanto idiota da dire "con uno o con dieci insieme non fa differenza, sempre tradimento è". Voglio sperare che al mondo non esista un imbecille di simili proporzioni.


Io ho forse detto qualcosa di diverso sul comportamento di lei?
Più che altro mi sono astenuta da giudizi che potessero ferire Paolo.
Gli uomini con cui si è accompagnata sei certo che siano tutti single liberi come uccelli del cielo? Immaginare non solo lei disprezzata (ma non si dovrebbe ugualmente disprezzare chi ha fatto le cose con lei?) ma pure il marito ignaro, che non ha partecipato ,è segno di un maschilismo che considera la donna degradata nel sesso e invece l’uomo esaltato.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Dicembre 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> nel dubbio , saro' bigotto ma me ne sono stato sempre alla larga..... Gli altri mi dicevano " non sai cosa ti perdi" .
> 
> Alcuni adesso sono al camposanto......


Figurati io.
Però so che non tutti i cervelli reagiscono allo stesso modo.


----------



## Bruja (12 Dicembre 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> certo che e' di carattere la questione.  Io ho un carattere piuttosto "mitteleuropeo" (in condizioni "normali")


Esatto, in condizioni normali, ma credo che anche un finlandese forse si seccherebbe un tantinello...


----------



## Minas Tirith (12 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ho forse detto qualcosa di diverso sul comportamento di lei?
> Più che altro mi sono astenuta da giudizi che potessero ferire Paolo.
> Gli uomini con cui si è accompagnata sei certi che siano tutti single liberi come uccelli del cielo? Immaginare nom solo lei disprezzata (ma non si dovrebbe ugualmente disprezzare chi ha fatto le cose con lei) *ma pure il marito ignaro che non ha partecipato* è segno di un maschilismo che considera la donna degradata nel sesso è l’uomo esaltato.


Ma dove l'hai letta questa? Io avrei parlato del marito che non ha partecipato???


----------



## Brunetta (12 Dicembre 2018)

Minas Tirith ha detto:


> Ma dove l'hai letta questa? Io avrei parlato del marito che non ha partecipato???


Hai scritto della figura che avrebbe fatto lui se avesse incrociato i compagni di avventure di lei.


----------



## JON (12 Dicembre 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> Fatte salve le idee di ognuno, Paolo può avere una sua modalità comportamentale in questa situazione'
> Mi riallaccio ad altro post, una persona semplicemente pensante, una volta deciso che voleva restare in famiglia e si teneva stretto il matrimonio doveva distruggere i diari... ditemi una sola ragione logica per conservarli???
> Se voleva conservarli comunque, anche se non era logico, sapeva che era un rischio...possibile che nonostante l'avesse sempre fatta franca non avesse la più pallida prudenza?
> Li voleva tenere per ricordo? Li metteva in una cassetta fuori di casa, in posta,in  banca, presso un servizio di archivio... insomma ha giocato con il caso ed ha perso
> ...


Credo che nell'immediato, col troncamento provocato dall'intervento del marito, lei subisca ancora una certa influenza delle esperienze fatte. Il richiamo all'ordine non è stato del tutto autentico.

Il problema è se questa donna sia veramente capace di ravvedersi o in realtà abbia ancora l'incoscienza di perseverare, anche quando questo accada solo nel suo mondo immaginario.


----------



## Minas Tirith (12 Dicembre 2018)

JON ha detto:


> Credo che nell'immediato, col troncamento provocato dall'intervento del marito, lei *subisca ancora una certa influenza delle esperienze fatte*. Il richiamo all'ordine non è stato del tutto autentico.
> 
> Il problema è se questa donna sia veramente capace di ravvedersi o in realtà abbia ancora l'incoscienza di perseverare, anche quando questo accada solo nel suo mondo immaginario.


Lo credo anche io. D'altronde come potrebbe mai stare al mondo senza venirne influenzata. La personalità di ciascuno, la propria indole, l'animo, il modo di rapportarsi alle situazioni che si vivono, la determinazione delle valutazioni che formano il giudizio che diamo su ciò che ci circonda, tutto ciò è generato dalle esperienze che la vita ci riserva e dall'impatto che queste hanno sul nostro intelletto. Non si può resettare. Non è possibile impedire a qualcosa che si è provato, alle sensazioni vissute mentre lo si provava, di modificare noi stessi e di tornare ad essere gli stessi di prima. Come non è possibile rinnegare ciò che si è scelto di fare, che ci ha coinvolti in maniera piacente e considerarlo alla stregua di atto inqualificabilmente orrido, prendendone le distanze. 
Perdonatemi, ma non ci credo.


----------



## Darietto (12 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Davvero state minimizzando l'uso di droghe sintetiche?
> Volete fare un giro in comunità per vederne gli effetti?



Se come dice Paolo oggi non ne fa più uso, non vedo perché considerarlo  un problema adesso. E' come dire che perché hai fatto un week end  alcolico con gli amici, dipo mesi che non tocchi un goccio continuano a  chiamarti alcolizzato, e rimani etichettato come tale.  Io stesso ho avuto una parentesi in cui provavo ecstasy e anche  cocaina. Chiusa quella parentesi non ne ho mai più sentito il bisogno e  tantomeno la mancanza. 
Conosco genitori, persone del ceto medio alto (dottori, avvocati ecc.),  che ogni tanto si sballano con l'ecstasy e coca. Poi al lavoro sono  impeccabili. I ragazzi delle comunità hanno si problemi di droga, ma  hanno soprattutto problemi e traumi psicolgici di fondo. Inoltre non  stiamo parlando della classica pera. Credimi, l'ecstasy o la coca in un  adulto non creano dipendenza come può fare l'eroina o altre droghe.  Piuttosto inorridisco del fatto che facesse sesso di gruppo non  protetto. Se non sbaglio "beveva" anche (e non parlo di alcool) e si  faceva venire dentro. Ma il pericolo aids non lo calcola nessuno? tutti a  puntare il dito su due pastiglie di ecstasy? Boh!


----------



## Jim Cain (12 Dicembre 2018)

Darietto ha detto:


> Conosco genitori, persone del ceto medio alto (dottori, avvocati ecc.),  che ogni tanto si sballano con l'ecstasy e coca.


La stragrande maggioranza riesce a gestire, MA



Darietto ha detto:


> Credimi, l'ecstasy o la coca in un  adulto non creano dipendenza come può fare l'eroina o altre droghe.


...NON è una regola, conosco gente che con la coca ci si è infognata.



Darietto ha detto:


> Piuttosto inorridisco del fatto che facesse sesso di gruppo non  protetto. Se non sbaglio "beveva" anche (e non parlo di alcool) e si  faceva venire dentro


Questo è decisamente più grave.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Dicembre 2018)

Darietto ha detto:


> Se come dice Paolo oggi non ne fa più uso, non vedo perché considerarlo  un problema adesso. E' come dire che perché hai fatto un week end  alcolico con gli amici, dipo mesi che non tocchi un goccio continuano a  chiamarti alcolizzato, e rimani etichettato come tale.  Io stesso ho avuto una parentesi in cui provavo ecstasy e anche  cocaina. Chiusa quella parentesi non ne ho mai più sentito il bisogno e  tantomeno la mancanza.
> Conosco genitori, persone del ceto medio alto (dottori, avvocati ecc.),  che ogni tanto si sballano con l'ecstasy e coca. Poi al lavoro sono  impeccabili. I ragazzi delle comunità hanno si problemi di droga, ma  hanno soprattutto problemi e traumi psicolgici di fondo. Inoltre non  stiamo parlando della classica pera. Credimi, l'ecstasy o la coca in un  adulto non creano dipendenza come può fare l'eroina o altre droghe.  Piuttosto inorridisco del fatto che facesse sesso di gruppo non  protetto. Se non sbaglio "beveva" anche (e non parlo di alcool) e si  faceva venire dentro. Ma il pericolo aids non lo calcola nessuno? tutti a  puntare il dito su due pastiglie di ecstasy? Boh!


L’aspetto sanitario per me è prioritario, ma non scorporerei da questo l’uso di sostanze.


----------



## Rose1994 (12 Dicembre 2018)

Vado un po' off topic
Pensavo fosse il Paolo di G. Ahahahahahahahahaahah 
Per un attimo a leggere che era sposato mi era venuto un colpo


----------



## Marjanna (12 Dicembre 2018)

Terrei presente che ciò che si scrive viene letto da una persona che ha subito un trauma. Incitare verso atteggiamenti punitivi non mi pare il caso.


----------



## Paolo123 (12 Dicembre 2018)

Grazie per il numero 1 che mi avete dato!!!!
Poi mi spiegate cosa significa?


----------



## Paolo123 (12 Dicembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Terrei presente che ciò che si scrive viene letto da una persona che ha subito un trauma. Incitare verso atteggiamenti punitivi non mi pare il caso.


Non problem!!
  Grazie per il pensiero


----------



## francoff (12 Dicembre 2018)

Io non ho pareggiato un bel niente , anzi quel mio tradimento mi fece riflettere sulle due situazioni e di come furono gestite . Comunque ha ragione moni , stando lontani si possono lasciare spazi che poi possono venire colmati . Non e' idealmente corrretto ma può capitare . Siamo qui insieme e lo siamo perché senza di lei e' come essere senza una parte di me . Ricominciamo e cerchiamo di essere felici . Lei è la donna che amo e che nei fatti ha dimostrato di tenerci e di voler ricostruire senza mai sminuire quello che ha combinato . L amo , sto bene con lei . Punto.


----------



## Paolo123 (12 Dicembre 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> Io non ho pareggiato un bel niente , anzi quel mio tradimento mi fece riflettere sulle due situazioni e di come furono gestite . Comunque ha ragione moni , stando lontani si possono lasciare spazi che poi possono venire colmati . Non e' idealmente corrretto ma può capitare . Siamo qui insieme e lo siamo perché senza di lei e' come essere senza una parte di me . Ricominciamo e cerchiamo di essere felici . Lei è la donna che amo e che nei fatti ha dimostrato di tenerci e di voler ricostruire senza mai sminuire quello che ha combinato . L amo , sto bene con lei . Punto.


Ciao Franco, mi fa piacere per te, per voi. 
Il tuo trend e lungo, lo sto ancora leggendo, 
Però mi fa piacere che tutto si sia concluso bene per la vostra famiglia. 
Foglia mi ha consigliato di leggerti, e appena posso leggerò anche gli altri che mi sono stati consigliati.  Congratulazioni da parte mia.


----------



## danny (13 Dicembre 2018)

Darietto ha detto:


> Se come dice Paolo oggi non ne fa più uso, non vedo perché considerarlo  un problema adesso. E' come dire che perché hai fatto un week end  alcolico con gli amici, dipo mesi che non tocchi un goccio continuano a  chiamarti alcolizzato, e rimani etichettato come tale.  Io stesso ho avuto una parentesi in cui provavo ecstasy e anche  cocaina. Chiusa quella parentesi non ne ho mai più sentito il bisogno e  tantomeno la mancanza.
> Conosco genitori, persone del ceto medio alto (dottori, avvocati ecc.),  che ogni tanto si sballano con l'ecstasy e coca. Poi al lavoro sono  impeccabili. I ragazzi delle comunità hanno si problemi di droga, ma  hanno soprattutto problemi e traumi psicolgici di fondo. Inoltre non  stiamo parlando della classica pera. Credimi, l'ecstasy o la coca in un  adulto non creano dipendenza come può fare l'eroina o altre droghe.  Piuttosto inorridisco del fatto che facesse sesso di gruppo non  protetto. Se non sbaglio "beveva" anche (e non parlo di alcool) e si  faceva venire dentro. Ma il pericolo aids non lo calcola nessuno? tutti a  puntare il dito su due pastiglie di ecstasy? Boh!


Per l'AIDS (per la sieropositivita') basta fare un esame del sangue.
L'ho fatto anch'io insieme a tutti gli altri controlli del caso.
Per l'assunzione di stupefacenti non hai strumenti per comprendere a che livello sia arrivata e potrà arrivare nel tuo partner.
Ai miei tempi con la spada che dominava il mercato bastava guardare le braccia.
Ora è un po' più complicato.
Io ho visto pesanti conseguenze in seguito all'assunzione prolungata e non di droghe, e non parlo solo di chi, tra i miei conoscenti, ci ha lasciati.
Se avessi una moglie o una figlia che ne fa uso sarei seriamente preoccupato.


----------



## Moni (13 Dicembre 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> Io non ho pareggiato un bel niente , anzi quel mio tradimento mi fece riflettere sulle due situazioni e di come furono gestite . Comunque ha ragione moni , stando lontani si possono lasciare spazi che poi possono venire colmati . Non e' idealmente corrretto ma può capitare . Siamo qui insieme e lo siamo perché senza di lei e' come essere senza una parte di me . Ricominciamo e cerchiamo di essere felici . Lei è la donna che amo e che nei fatti ha dimostrato di tenerci e di voler ricostruire senza mai sminuire quello che ha combinato . L amo , sto bene con lei . Punto.


Lo sapevo che x voi era diverso si percepiva non so perché... 

Vivere lontani e una merda alla fine bene che ti abbia seguito io non l ho più fatto e siamo andati gambe all Aria 
Dopo due traslochi internazionali non ho più avuto coraggio soptttuo di perdere il mio lavoro 

Ma a efosse stato più affettuoso attento meno freddo forse ci avrei ripensato 

Adesso mi chiama ogni giorno più volte..  La vita...

Vò auguro una bella esperienza che se presa nei modi giusti e'un arricchimento io ho anche bei ricordi di sinagpore ma ero carica di entusiasmo x dire 

Molto meno c una capitale europea dove è iniziata la mia crisi....e dove io ero lì ma lui era sempre in giro brrr che periodo non ci voglio pensare 

Buona vita


----------



## Eagle72 (13 Dicembre 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> Io non ho pareggiato un bel niente , anzi quel mio tradimento mi fece riflettere sulle due situazioni e di come furono gestite . Comunque ha ragione moni , stando lontani si possono lasciare spazi che poi possono venire colmati . Non e' idealmente corrretto ma può capitare . Siamo qui insieme e lo siamo perché senza di lei e' come essere senza una parte di me . Ricominciamo e cerchiamo di essere felici . Lei è la donna che amo e che nei fatti ha dimostrato di tenerci e di voler ricostruire senza mai sminuire quello che ha combinato . L amo , sto bene con lei . Punto.


Quanto tempo ci hai messo per giungere a questo splendido risultato? Se puoi elenca un paio di consigli che daresti a chi come te vuole ricostruire. (Sono felicissimo, bravo). Ps ho ritrovato tuo primo post. 2 anni fa. Be penso tempistica buona e in media con altre lette qui . Ero rimasto a una tua fase negativa...e invece...


----------



## stany (13 Dicembre 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> Le droghe sintetiche le ha nominate lei ... lui ha questa informazione... visto quanto ha saputo ingannare e raggirare, vogliamo pensare che quello che dice vada preso con le molle sia in qualità che in quantità?  Qualunque psicologo dice che una persona, normale e senza problemi, mente almeno 7 volte al giorno, é uno studio comparato fatto in diversi ambienti di ricerca... avesse anche solo quelle 7 chances riterrei quel che dice la persona in oggetto piuttosto aleatorio.
> Poi ognuno decide cosa credere o quanto affidamento lasciare...


Al 99% si trattava di cocaina....È la sostanza più usata per disinibire ,anche se dà una forte dipendenza.
L 'ecstasy la usano i ragazzini in discoteca per annullare la stanchezza e,come diceva qualcuno ha effetti più perduranti e indicativi dell'assunzione.


----------



## stany (13 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per carità, a me sembra una cosa grave, ma le tue motivazioni sono talmente egoriferite alla onorabilità maschile collocata nel corpo della donna che mi fa orrore.
> Naturalmente gli ipotetici partecipanti potrebbero ridere del cornuto e non temere di essere sputtanati perché loro sarebbero gli invasori vincenti?
> Vivi nella Sicilia di Pirandello?


Perché? A parti invertite non sarebbe lo stesso? L'onore e la reputazione non hanno sesso, oppure si vuole affermare il contrario...


----------



## Marjanna (13 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Io ho visto pesanti conseguenze in seguito all'assunzione prolungata e non di droghe, e non parlo solo di chi, tra i miei conoscenti, ci ha lasciati.


Farmaci? Chiedo per curiosità.

Quello che mi colpisce in questo caso, ma non sono esperta di droghe, è che lei dopo avesse ricordi, tanto da scriverli. Il dopo droga lo si immagina confuso, con nausea. 
Esiste una droga che non cancella il ricordo? Per voci di corridoio ho sentito dire che ci sono alcuni illustri medici che per essere al massimo durante tante ore di operazioni usano sostanze. Nel loro caso certo non possono essere annebbiati ma devono essere vigili e ricordare in seguito quanto hanno fatto.


----------



## stany (13 Dicembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Farmaci? Chiedo per curiosità.
> 
> Quello che mi colpisce in questo caso, ma non sono esperta di droghe, è che lei dopo avesse ricordi, tanto da scriverli. Il dopo droga lo si immagina confuso, con nausea.
> Esiste una droga che non cancella il ricordo? Per voci di corridoio ho sentito dire che ci sono alcuni illustri medici che per essere al massimo durante tante ore di operazioni usano sostanze. Nel loro caso certo non possono essere annebbiati ma devono essere vigili e ricordare in seguito quanto hanno fatto.


Cocaina...è la cocaina. Negli ultimi anni ,dato il costo ridotto di dieci volte rispetto al passato, viene utilizzata da tutte le fasce di popolazione; non come trent'anni addietro solo da avvocati, chirurghi,ecc..
In una città come Torino,stimano 35mila dosi giornaliere (anche di altre droghe) su una popolazione di novecentomila abitanti...Quindi, potenzialmente una dose (canna/pasticca ecc..) ogni ventisei abitanti.... compresi vecchi,poppanti, adolescenti ecc..


----------



## JON (13 Dicembre 2018)

Se ci sono stati stupefacenti in questa storia non credo siano stati determinanti. Visto l'evolvere della storia, che è sfociata su pratiche quasi estreme, l'uso di sostanze potrebbe essere molto probabile. Ma credo che l'interessata possa più che altro strumentalizzare questa cosa nel tentativo di difendersi in qualche modo.

Sul diario non c'era scritto nulla, direi, a riguardo. In ogni caso che ci sia stata o meno sarebbe servita solo ad amplificare contesti nei quali si è infilata col proprio assenso.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Dicembre 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Perché? A parti invertite non sarebbe lo stesso? L'onore e la reputazione non hanno sesso, oppure si vuole affermare il contrario...


Il mio onore e la mia reputazione stanno in quello che fa un’altra persona?


----------



## Foglia (13 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il mio onore e la mia reputazione stanno in quello che fa un’altra persona?


Quoto.


----------



## Moni (13 Dicembre 2018)

Da, ragazza in Jamaica ho provato la coca
Ne ti fa sentire super ed invincibile e felice 
Mi sono anche fumata l impossibile e sono tornata 4 kg in meno nonostante la fame post maria

Droghe sintetiche mi fanno paura mai provate 

Però farlo a 40 anni e  fischia xche ti parte la brocca e con figli a carico  mi auguro che non sia vero


 mi incazzerei più x questo che x una pisellata presa in tot  anni di matrimonio


----------



## Bruja (13 Dicembre 2018)

Alla fine se non ho frainteso, lui avrebbe deciso di riprovarci... di rimettere tutto sul piatto pur con qualche prudenziale?
O mi sono persa qualche passaggio??
Se è così, aspettiamo che le cose si stabilizzino e fra qualche tempo sperabilmente avremo notizie sul buon andamento della situazione...


----------



## JON (13 Dicembre 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> Alla fine se non ho frainteso, *lui avrebbe deciso di riprovarci*... di rimettere tutto sul piatto pur con qualche prudenziale?
> O mi sono persa qualche passaggio??
> Se è così, aspettiamo che le cose si stabilizzino e fra qualche tempo sperabilmente avremo notizie sul buon andamento della situazione...


Non mi pare.

Al limite è determinato a reggere la baracca per motivi logistici e motivi legati alla sussistenza della figlia. Nonché anche della moglie, almeno nell'immediato.


----------



## Bruja (13 Dicembre 2018)

JON ha detto:


> Non mi pare.
> 
> Al limite è determinato a reggere la baracca per motivi logistici e motivi legati alla sussistenza della figlia. Nonché anche della moglie, almeno nell'immediato.



Allora ho malinteso il passaggio in cui lui sosteneva di stare comunque bene con lei e che l'amava...
Se la questione è la mera sussistenza... rientra nella percentuale piuttosto diffusa di chi sta insieme per motivi economici, di figli  etc... insomma esterni alla coppia... e sono sempre scelte a tempo.


----------



## stany (13 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il mio onore e la mia reputazione stanno in quello che fa un’altra persona?


Vecchia e stantia discussione... Sulla reputazione e sul concetto  di onore....
Mi basoo nelle valutazioni "anche" (oltre al buon senso applicato alla convivenza sociale che posso avere,o meno)  su quello che dice l'ordinamento giuridico di questo paese, che non prevede certo la lapidazione di una fedifraga..


----------



## Minas Tirith (13 Dicembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Farmaci? Chiedo per curiosità.
> 
> Quello che mi colpisce in questo caso, ma non sono esperta di droghe, è che lei dopo avesse ricordi, tanto da scriverli. Il dopo droga lo si immagina confuso, con nausea.
> Esiste una droga che non cancella il ricordo? Per voci di corridoio ho sentito dire che ci sono alcuni illustri medici che per essere al massimo durante tante ore di operazioni usano sostanze. Nel loro caso certo non possono essere annebbiati ma devono essere vigili e ricordare in seguito quanto hanno fatto.


Parlando per esperienza posso dire che le droghe comuni (coca, eroina, cannabis, ecstasi - anche se questa non la annovero tra quelle comuni -) non hanno il benchè minimo impatto sulle funzioni cognitive intese quali capacità di discernimento e mnemoniche. Agiscono, alterandone la percezione, sullo stato emotivo del soggetto che le assume (non so dell’effetto dell’eroina, perchè non ho mai sognato di spingermi così oltre, ma avendo avuto a che fare con persone dipendenti posso dire che sotto il suo effetto fossero sì in uno stato emotivo vicino ad una sorta di “nirvana”, ma perfettamente padroni della loro mente e pienamente consapevoli della memoria di quanto avvenuto in quei momenti, uno di loro, di professione imbianchino, lavorava molto meglio dopo una dose). La cocaina è assolutamente lontana anni luce dalla descrizione che se ne fa, non da sensazioni di onnipotenza, ma, al contrario, estremizza la lucidità di chi ne fa uso, inibisce il sonno e l’appetito, addirittura attenua gli effetti di una sbronza. In ambito sessuale puó avere funzioni eccitanti se il soggetto sia mentalmente predisposto e ritarda l’orgasmo nel rapporto. Confermo che viene regolarmente utilizzata da chirurghi dei migliori ospedali i quali, senza farne uso (ovviamente indicizzato) non potrebbero sostenere il peso di interventi da 15 ore. Se il soggetto è invece coinvolto in uno stato depressivo, la sua assunzione non potrà far altro che accentuarne la gravità. 
Altro che onnipotenza ed indistruttibilità...
Le sostanze che, invece, influiscono (a volte irreversibilmente) sulle funzioni neuronali sono gli acidi (LSD e simili), che peró sono ormai quasi scomparse dalla scena.
Quella che determina la perdita assoluta di memoria del periodo in cui si era sotto il suo effetto è il Rohipnol (la droga dello stupro) che peró non è una droga, ma una vera e propria sostanza chimica simile al Cloroformio ma con effetti decuplicati. Fatta eccezione di queste ultime, il resto delle droghe comuni, non interagisce sulla memoria di chi ne fa uso. Assolutamente.


----------



## Marjanna (13 Dicembre 2018)

Continua a mancarmi un passaggio. Qui viene descritta una donna madre di famiglia che fa vita casa/marito/figli e mi diventa una tossica che si da a orge solo andando dietro al primo pirla che fa il commesso in un supermercato. Si innamora di uno che dopo poco la porta ad andare con altre/i e poi questo la vorrebbe come compagna tanto da metterla alle strette verso il marito??? Cioè un uomo single che ha rapporti occasioni con altre persone e fa uso di una qualche droga chiede a una donna sposata con figli di lasciare il marito per far famiglia con lui??? Che ipoteticamente vorrebbe dire anche trovarsi a convivere con i figli di lei???


----------



## lorella89 (13 Dicembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Continua a mancarmi un passaggio. Qui viene descritta una donna madre di famiglia che fa vita casa/marito/figli e mi diventa una tossica che si da a orge solo andando dietro al primo pirla che fa il commesso in un supermercato. Si innamora di uno che dopo poco la porta ad andare con altre/i e poi questo la vorrebbe come compagna tanto da metterla alle strette verso il marito??? Cioè un uomo single che ha rapporti occasioni con altre persone e fa uso di una qualche droga chiede a una donna sposata con figli di lasciare il marito per far famiglia con lui??? Che ipoteticamente vorrebbe dire anche trovarsi a convivere con i figli di lei???


Non osavo scriverlo, ma sono gli stessi dubbi che ho avuto io. Mi pare tutto troppo troppo.....


----------



## Moni (13 Dicembre 2018)

lorella89 ha detto:


> Non osavo scriverlo, ma sono gli stessi dubbi che ho avuto io. Mi pare tutto troppo troppo.....


Ma sarà un fake????

A me pare troppo ma non osavo dirlo. Che pare che si sia ua fatto prendere la mano ma manco nei film le trame che leggo qui ora disdico Netflix


----------



## JON (13 Dicembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Continua a mancarmi un passaggio. Qui viene descritta una donna madre di famiglia che fa vita casa/marito/figli e mi diventa una tossica che si da a orge solo andando dietro al primo pirla che fa il commesso in un supermercato. Si innamora di uno che dopo poco la porta ad andare con altre/i e poi questo la vorrebbe come compagna tanto da metterla alle strette verso il marito??? Cioè un uomo single che ha rapporti occasioni con altre persone e fa uso di una qualche droga chiede a una donna sposata con figli di lasciare il marito per far famiglia con lui??? Che ipoteticamente vorrebbe dire anche trovarsi a convivere con i figli di lei???


Si, inverosimile. Non nascondo che anche io mi sono fatto le stesse domande.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Dicembre 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Vecchia e stantia discussione... Sulla reputazione e sul concetto  di onore....
> Mi basoo nelle valutazioni "anche" (oltre al buon senso applicato alla convivenza sociale che posso avere,o meno)  su quello che dice l'ordinamento giuridico di questo paese, che non prevede certo la lapidazione di una fedifraga..


Appunto.
Ma davvero la responsabilità è individuale.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Dicembre 2018)

Diciamo che la tendenza del forum è abbastanza “tieni famiglia, non fare cazzate. Scopa, ma non buttare tutto all’aria “ e, di conseguenza “tenete famiglia, un inciampo può capitare. Passa oltre”.
Può ben essere che una persona voglia verificare se, almeno con una drogata che fa orge, si possano scatenare gli insulti e l’invito a chiudere.
Personalmente ho imparato ad assecondare chi scrive per capire cosa desidera.
Per me la cosa migliore è chiudere sempre, ma gli altri non sono me.


----------



## Eagle72 (13 Dicembre 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> Alla fine se non ho frainteso, lui avrebbe deciso di riprovarci... di rimettere tutto sul piatto pur con qualche prudenziale?
> O mi sono persa qualche passaggio??
> Se è così, aspettiamo che le cose si stabilizzino e fra qualche tempo sperabilmente avremo notizie sul buon andamento della situazione...


Passerà anni di m. E qui può trovare giusti consigli e conforto.


----------



## Bruja (13 Dicembre 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Passerà anni di m. E qui può trovare giusti consigli e conforto.



E lui avrà un abbonamento a vita ...o almeno per quanto durerà quella vita.


----------



## stany (13 Dicembre 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> E lui avrà un abbonamento a vita ...o almeno per quanto durerà quella vita.


Suvvia...tra dieci anni ,quando i figli saranno maggiorenni, avrà più possibilità di affrancarsi da lei e sarà ancora giovane ; il fatto è che la vedo dura rimanere in questa condizione per dieci anni.Certo che lasciare i figli per andare all'estero non mi pare una buona soluzione. Paolo è stato messo di fronte ad una prova che gli farà guadagnare il paradiso... Difficile davvero dare consigli.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Dicembre 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Suvvia...tra dieci anni ,quando i figli saranno maggiorenni, avrà più possibilità di affrancarsi da lei e sarà ancora giovane ; il fatto è che la vedo dura rimanere in questa condizione per dieci anni.Certo che lasciare i figli per andare all'estero non mi pare una buona soluzione. Paolo è stato messo di fronte ad una prova che gli farà guadagnare il paradiso... Difficile davvero dare consigli.


Soprattutto lasciare una moglie borderline con i figli.


----------



## Bruja (13 Dicembre 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Suvvia...tra dieci anni ,quando i figli saranno maggiorenni, avrà più possibilità di affrancarsi da lei e sarà ancora giovane ; il fatto è che la vedo dura rimanere in questa condizione per dieci anni.Certo che lasciare i figli per andare all'estero non mi pare una buona soluzione. Paolo è stato messo di fronte ad una prova che gli farà guadagnare il paradiso... Difficile davvero dare consigli.



Riformulo... per quanto durerà quella vita, cioè farsi carico della responsabilità familiare, era inteso che i figli grandi e la possibile scindibilità senza danni della coppia lo sgancerà da qualunque senso di responsabilità.  Come ben dici lui vorrebbe uscire da questa gabbia, ed in questo sta la qualità di m.... di quello a cui va incontro.


----------



## Jim Cain (13 Dicembre 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Cocaina...è la cocaina. Negli ultimi anni ,dato il costo ridotto di dieci volte rispetto al passato, viene utilizzata da tutte le fasce di popolazione; non come trent'anni addietro solo da avvocati, chirurghi,ecc..
> In una città come Torino,stimano 35mila dosi giornaliere (anche di altre droghe) su una popolazione di novecentomila abitanti...Quindi, potenzialmente una dose (canna/pasticca ecc..) ogni ventisei abitanti.... compresi vecchi,poppanti, adolescenti ecc..


Il prezzo è sceso parecchio e con esso pure la qualità.

Un grammo lo paghi 50 euro e una microdose 15, dieci anni fa lo pagavi il doppio.

Ma chi se lo può permettere non compra quella di scarsa qualità a quei prezzi, un grammo di coca buona lo paghi più di 100 euro.


----------



## stany (14 Dicembre 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Il prezzo è sceso parecchio e con esso pure la qualità.
> 
> Un grammo lo paghi 50 euro e una microdose 15, dieci anni fa lo pagavi il doppio.
> 
> Ma chi se lo può permettere non compra quella di scarsa qualità a quei prezzi, un grammo di coca buona lo paghi più di 100 euro.


Certo,la qualità si paga....
Conosco gente che con la coca màltagliata è finita all'ospedale ed è stata presa per i capelli. 
Uno che aborriva l'eroina (all'epoca in vena) e che sta da quasi trent'anni al manicomio criminale per aver usato l'acido lisergico che lo ha spinto ad uccidere la fidanzata in una fase allucinatoria in cui l'aveva scambiata per un demone.Un altro che in astinenza da eroina cercava di calarsi dal secondo piano,cadendo: trauma cranico grave  con focolaio nel cervello (portato da me all'ospedale), altri traumi cranici da incidenti automobilistici (sfasciava un'auto al mese) e da cadute, almeno cinque . Oggi sta meglio di me : la classica eccezione che conferma la regola.
Ma per tornare alla storia in oggetto, e ad alcune considerazioni circa l'ipotesi che non tutte le droghe siano pericolose o diano dipendenza fisica e/o mentale, basta dire che anche una pasticca di ecstasy può essere letale ; non è detto che lo sia sempre , ma può.
Ergo, meglio non entrare in quel mondo, dalla canna al tiro ecc...

Il fatto di conservare i "diari" secondo me testimonia di una incapacità di discernere i comportamenti adeguati e logici, ed una superficialità aberrante 
Auguro a Paolo di seguire i figli e di mantenere l'equilibrio fino a qui dimostrato. Ed eventualmente di agevolare la possibilità che la moglie si rivolga ad uno psicologo, anche se minimo sono cinquanta euro a seduta . 
Davvero difficile, come già ho detto, dare consigli.


----------



## danny (14 Dicembre 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Certo,la qualità si paga....
> Conosco gente che con la coca màltagliata è finita all'ospedale ed è stata presa per i capelli.
> Uno che aborriva l'eroina (all'epoca in vena) e che sta da quasi trent'anni al manicomio criminale per aver usato l'acido lisergico che lo ha spinto ad uccidere la fidanzata in una fase allucinatoria in cui l'aveva scambiata per un demone.Un altro che in astinenza da eroina cercava di calarsi dal secondo piano,cadendo: trauma cranico grave  con focolaio nel cervello (portato da me all'ospedale), altri traumi cranici da incidenti automobilistici (sfasciava un'auto al mese) e da cadute, almeno cinque . Oggi sta meglio di me : la classica eccezione che conferma la regola.
> Ma per tornare alla storia in oggetto, e ad alcune considerazioni circa l'ipotesi che non tutte le droghe siano pericolose o diano dipendenza fisica e/o mentale, basta dire che anche una pasticca di ecstasy può essere letale ; non è detto che lo sia sempre , ma può.
> ...


Quoto.


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Dicembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Continua a mancarmi un passaggio. Qui viene descritta una donna madre di famiglia che fa vita casa/marito/figli e mi diventa una tossica che si da a orge solo andando dietro al primo pirla che fa il commesso in un supermercato. Si innamora di uno che dopo poco la porta ad andare con altre/i e poi questo la vorrebbe come compagna tanto da metterla alle strette verso il marito??? Cioè un uomo single che ha rapporti occasioni con altre persone e fa uso di una qualche droga chiede a una donna sposata con figli di lasciare il marito per far famiglia con lui??? Che ipoteticamente vorrebbe dire anche trovarsi a convivere con i figli di lei???


anni fa in provincia di Milano, una giovane vigilessa madre di famiglia si era invaghita di un pregiudicato e avevamo fatto una rapina. Quindi tutto può accadere.


----------



## stany (14 Dicembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> anni fa in provincia di Milano, una giovane vigilessa madre di famiglia si era invaghita di un pregiudicato e avevamo fatto una rapina. Quindi tutto può accadere.


La realtà supera sempre la fantasia.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Dicembre 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Certo,la qualità si paga....
> Conosco gente che con la coca màltagliata è finita all'ospedale ed è stata presa per i capelli.
> Uno che aborriva l'eroina (all'epoca in vena) e che sta da quasi trent'anni al manicomio criminale per aver usato l'acido lisergico che lo ha spinto ad uccidere la fidanzata in una fase allucinatoria in cui l'aveva scambiata per un demone.Un altro che in astinenza da eroina cercava di calarsi dal secondo piano,cadendo: trauma cranico grave  con focolaio nel cervello (portato da me all'ospedale), altri traumi cranici da incidenti automobilistici (sfasciava un'auto al mese) e da cadute, almeno cinque . Oggi sta meglio di me : la classica eccezione che conferma la regola.
> Ma per tornare alla storia in oggetto, e ad alcune considerazioni circa l'ipotesi che non tutte le droghe siano pericolose o diano dipendenza fisica e/o mentale, basta dire che anche una pasticca di ecstasy può essere letale ; non è detto che lo sia sempre , ma può.
> ...


Al di là delle “cattive compagnie “ in età adolescenziale,  le sostanze sono in gran parte delle auto prescrizioni per disagio psichico (ovviamente chi lo fa non lo vuole riconoscere, perché sarebbe come ammettere il disagio che sta cercando di “curare“ senza sentirsi malato) e per questo creano dipendenza anche quando in sé la sostanza non la causi.
Tutto il comportamento di questa donna nel tradimento  indica un disagio, un distacco dalla realtà e dalle conseguenze possibili dei suoi atti che non credo debba portare al suo abbandono, soprattutto con la responsabilità dei figli. 
È preoccupante che Paolo non se ne sia reso conto, ma si sa che le persone di cui ci innamoriamo le vediamo selettivamente e consideriamo alcune stranezze, come attacchi d’ira improvvisi o di pianto immotivato o di non pianto in momenti critici, come particolarità individuali, accettabili finché non toccano noi. 
Esistono strutture pubbliche che prendono in carico gratuitamente, soprattutto quando si è fatto uso di sostanze.


----------



## stany (14 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Al di là delle “cattive compagnie “ in età adolescenziale,  le sostanze sono in gran parte delle auto prescrizioni per disagio psichico (ovviamente chi lo fa non lo vuole riconoscere, perché sarebbe come ammettere il disagio che sta cercando di “curare“ senza sentirsi malato) e per questo creano dipendenza anche quando in sé la sostanza non la causi.
> Tutto il comportamento di questa donna nel tradimento  indica un disagio, un distacco dalla realtà e dalle conseguenze possibili dei suoi atti che non credo debba portare al suo abbandono, soprattutto con la responsabilità dei figli.
> È preoccupante che Paolo non se ne sia reso conto, ma si sa che le persone di cui ci innamoriamo le vediamo selettivamente e consideriamo alcune stranezze, come attacchi d’ira improvvisi o di pianto immotivato o di non pianto in momenti critici, come particolarità individuali, accettabili finché non toccano noi.
> Esistono strutture pubbliche che prendono in carico gratuitamente, soprattutto quando si è fatto uso di sostanze.


Condivido; lei è stata "vittima" di persone senza scrupoli ma , anche se labile avrebbe dovuto ,almeno per i figli ,mantenere un controllo su se stessa che invece non ha avuto. Evidente che sia stata in condizioni psicologiche tali da aprire le porte a simili esperienze; strano che non sia riuscito a comunicarlo al marito e che questi non abbia  percepito il disagio enorme di lei fin da subito.
Quello che comprendo meno è il mantenere traccia nei diari , a meno che questo non rappresenti un punto di rivalsa e di "realizzazione" , anche inconscia, che non deve essere abiurato. In poche parole, un disvelamento che lei ha introiettato della sua propria natura e delle inclinazioni latenti che non aveva mai percepito come tratti riconosciuti da se stessa e da chi le stava vicino.Al contrario , costituissero invece un ricordo maledetto , pericoloso e non condivisibile nel quotidiano e nella "normalità" familiare, avrebbe dovuto bruciarli....Così sono solo un ricordo nostalgico di una parte di sé che deve estromettere e non riconoscere.


----------



## Marjanna (14 Dicembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> anni fa in provincia di Milano, una giovane vigilessa madre di famiglia si era invaghita di un pregiudicato e avevamo fatto una rapina. Quindi tutto può accadere.


Si ma quando si sentono ste notizie pensi che è arrivata una botta in testa alla persona, di quelle toste. E altro non sai che quelle due righe che vengono scritte in un articolo di giornale.
Di Elena Ceste ne hanno sentito parlare tutti. Una madre di famiglia che un bel giorno è scappata via di casa.. nuda. 
Poi vedi la sua foto... Come sia andare realmente lo sanno tutti (tempo fa han anche trasmesso, non ricordo in che trasmissione, una ricostruzione dei fatti con un'attrice che faceva la sua parte).

Nel caso specifico valuto una donna che nella tranquillità della propria casa, con un uomo padre dei suoi figli che non aveva alcun interesse a farle del male, viveva una sessualità limitata, tanto da non voler avere certi tipi di rapporti con lui, e poi si spinge oltre e oltre con uno sconosciuto? Mi viene in mente una parola: fiducia. 
Ma come e cosa le ha fatto riporre fiducia in questo commesso del supermercato? Anche si fosse innamorata di quest'uomo tanto da essere travolta dalle emozioni, nel momento che le chiede qualcosa che sfora completamente dal suo vissuto, e sei madre (e lì si dovrebbe accendere un segnale che ti autotutela, perchè se capita qualcosa a te ricade nei tuoi figli), lei avrebbe dovuto fare due passi indietro, non avanti.


----------



## Marjanna (14 Dicembre 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Condivido; lei è stata "vittima" di persone senza scrupoli ma , anche se labile avrebbe dovuto ,almeno per i figli ,mantenere un controllo su se stessa che invece non ha avuto. Evidente che sia stata in condizioni psicologiche tali da aprire le porte a simili esperienze; strano che non sia riuscito a comunicarlo al marito e che questi non abbia  percepito il disagio enorme di lei fin da subito.
> Quello che comprendo meno è il mantenere traccia nei diari , a meno che questo non rappresenti un punto di rivalsa e di "realizzazione" , anche inconscia, che non deve essere abiurato. In poche parole, un disvelamento che lei ha introiettato della sua propria natura e delle inclinazioni latenti che non aveva mai percepito come tratti riconosciuti da se stessa e da chi le stava vicino.Al contrario , costituissero invece un ricordo maledetto , pericoloso e non condivisibile nel quotidiano e nella "normalità" familiare, avrebbe dovuto bruciarli....Così sono solo un ricordo nostalgico di una parte di sé che deve estromettere e non riconoscere.


Forse non pensava che lui avrebbe mai trovato i diari. Conosco molte coppie dove lui lascia a lei la gestione di spazi casalinghi, o meglio viene divisa. Lei non capisce e non sa niente di tutti gli attrezzi che tiene lui in garage, o altrove, e lui se gli serve qualche prodotto di casa è abituato a chiedere a lei. Che vuol dire che non sa proprio dove siano certe cose, e neppure apre mai certi armadi di casa. 
Mi sembra evidente che lei non sia tanto furba, visto il personaggio che si è trovata come amante. Magari sarebbe arrivato un momento dove li avrebbe buttati, in qualche fase di riordino della casa. Son rimasti lì, mollati lì dall'ultima volta in cui ci aveva scritto (dove son stati per due anni e le pagine di son riempite di scritti).


----------



## stany (14 Dicembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Forse non pensava che lui avrebbe mai trovato i diari. Conosco molte coppie dove lui lascia a lei la gestione di spazi casalinghi, o meglio viene divisa. Lei non capisce e non sa niente di tutti gli attrezzi che tiene lui in garage, o altrove, e lui se gli serve qualche prodotto di casa è abituato a chiedere a lei. Che vuol dire che non sa proprio dove siano certe cose, e neppure apre mai certi armadi di casa.
> Mi sembra evidente che lei non sia tanto furba, visto il personaggio che si è trovata come amante. Magari sarebbe arrivato un momento dove li avrebbe buttati, in qualche fase di riordino della casa. Son rimasti lì, mollati lì dall'ultima volta in cui ci aveva scritto (dove son stati per due anni e le pagine di son riempite di scritti).


Solo sciatta e trasandata? Un ricordo non gettato significa che ha un valore. Secondo me ,al di là delle droghe presunte, lei ha scoperto la sua vera natura con quello del supermercato; la versione femminile del maschio che non richiede l'anale ed il  pompino con l'ingoio alla moglie per non doverla successivamente biasimare e considerarla alla stregua di una prostituta: una proiezione di se nell'altro per come crediamo o vogliano essere riconosciuti. Ma la vera natura prima o poi emerge. Al netto di ricatti subiti , diventa difficile capire come scientemente, una madre di famiglia si abbandoni a certe pratiche, e non una sola volta per provare ,ma con una escalation preoccupante.


----------



## Marjanna (14 Dicembre 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Solo sciatta e trasandata? Un ricordo non gettato significa che ha un valore. Secondo me ,al di là delle droghe presunte, lei ha scoperto la sua vera natura con quello del supermercato; la versione femminile del maschio che non richiede l'anale ed il  pompino con l'ingoio alla moglie per non doverla successivamente biasimare e considerarla alla stregua di una prostituta: una proiezione di se nell'altro per come crediamo o vogliano essere riconosciuti. Ma la vera natura prima o poi emerge. Al netto di ricatti subiti , diventa difficile capire come scientemente, una madre di famiglia si abbandoni a certe pratiche, e non una sola volta per provare ,ma con una escalation preoccupante.


Stany ma vera natura de che... ok questa è andata parecchio oltre. Sara Tommasi atto secondo.
Ma dimmi che dopo anni non si può dire all'uomo con cui stai che vuoi certe cose, e che farle (con lui) non ti rende puttana.


----------



## JON (14 Dicembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Stany ma vera natura de che... ok questa è andata parecchio oltre. Sara Tommasi atto secondo.
> *Ma dimmi che dopo anni non si può dire all'uomo con cui stai che vuoi certe cose, e che farle (con lui) non ti rende puttana.*


Il punto è proprio questo, non tutte le coppie giungono ad un livello di complicità tale che certe pratiche divengano tanto spontanee. Si instaura un falso pudore che a quanto pare svanisce nei tradimenti.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Dicembre 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Condivido; lei è stata "vittima" di persone senza scrupoli ma , anche se labile avrebbe dovuto ,almeno per i figli ,mantenere un controllo su se stessa che invece non ha avuto. Evidente che sia stata in condizioni psicologiche tali da aprire le porte a simili esperienze; strano che non sia riuscito a comunicarlo al marito e che questi non abbia  percepito il disagio enorme di lei fin da subito.
> Quello che comprendo meno è il mantenere traccia nei diari , a meno che questo non rappresenti un punto di rivalsa e di "realizzazione" , anche inconscia, che non deve essere abiurato. In poche parole, un disvelamento che lei ha introiettato della sua propria natura e delle inclinazioni latenti che non aveva mai percepito come tratti riconosciuti da se stessa e da chi le stava vicino.Al contrario , costituissero invece un ricordo maledetto , pericoloso e non condivisibile nel quotidiano e nella "normalità" familiare, avrebbe dovuto bruciarli....Così sono solo un ricordo nostalgico di una parte di sé che deve estromettere e non riconoscere.


Ci sono serial killer con famiglia e partner che non percepisce niente. Una volta scoperti, mi parrebbe superficiale dire “brutto cattivo” e chiuderla lì. Il disagio psichico è diffuso. Non si lascia una persona malata con dei bambini, sola senza un sostegno.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Dicembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Si ma quando si sentono ste notizie pensi che è arrivata una botta in testa alla persona, di quelle toste. E altro non sai che quelle due righe che vengono scritte in un articolo di giornale.
> Di Elena Ceste ne hanno sentito parlare tutti. Una madre di famiglia che un bel giorno è scappata via di casa.. nuda.
> Poi vedi la sua foto... Come sia andare realmente lo sanno tutti (tempo fa han anche trasmesso, non ricordo in che trasmissione, una ricostruzione dei fatti con un'attrice che faceva la sua parte).
> 
> ...


Appunto. Elena Ceste è stata ammazzata, non si è ammattita, anche se aveva cercato di evadere da una vita soffocante.


----------



## stany (14 Dicembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Stany ma vera natura de che... ok questa è andata parecchio oltre. Sara Tommasi atto secondo.
> Ma dimmi che dopo anni non si può dire all'uomo con cui stai che vuoi certe cose, e che farle (con lui) non ti rende puttana.


Questo lo pensi tu, evidentemente lei no! Altrimenti avrebbe accondisceso alle richieste del marito,no?
Comunque una certa perversione che va oltre alle "norme e consuetudini" accettate e codificate dalla e nella società , è riscontrabile....E non voglio apparire bacchettone o moralista, ma solo porrenin evidenza che certe scelte del tutto legittime (anche se rischiose comunque) se intraprese non in modo unilaterale, ma condivise col marito, non ci vedrebbero qui a discettare sui motivi e sulle conseguenze che tali derive hanno portato allo sfascio la famiglia.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Dicembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Stany ma vera natura de che... ok questa è andata parecchio oltre. *Sara* *Tommasi* atto secondo.
> Ma dimmi che dopo anni non si può dire all'uomo con cui stai che vuoi certe cose, e che farle (con lui) non ti rende puttana.


Altro esempio incongruo. Povera ragazza con problemi psichiatrici.


----------



## stany (14 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Altro esempio incongruo. Povera ragazza con problemi psichiatrici.


Strano che si siano manifestati in quei termini e che il nostro non ne avesse avviso precedente. Mi pare manchi qualcosa di determinante nel racconto di Paolo; omesso o non riconosciuto,o trascurato nel tempo.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Dicembre 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Strano che si siano manifestati in quei termini e che il nostro non ne avesse avviso precedente. Mi pare manchi qualcosa di determinante nel racconto di Paolo; omesso o non riconosciuto,o trascurato nel tempo.


Non tutti sono attenti. Dopo, col senno di poi, diventa tutto più chiaro.


----------



## Marjanna (14 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Altro esempio incongruo. Povera ragazza con problemi psichiatrici.


Non è che volessi paragonare lei alla Tommasi. E' che la Tommasi è un poco l'archetipo della tossica che manco capisce più niente. Problemi psichiatrici perchè si è bruciata il cervello.
Povera ragazza dici tu, ma è una che per molti è un puttanone.

La Ceste è stata ammazzata, ma il racconto prima delle indagini, era di una che gli era girato di scappar via non si sa con chi. 

Era solo per dire di non fermarsi alla prima impressione. O almeno di vagliare altro.


----------



## Eagle72 (14 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non tutti sono attenti. Dopo, col senno di poi, diventa tutto più chiaro.


No..è che ti fidi al cento per cento. Io ancora oggi penso sia impossibile quello che ha fatto mia moglie, come lo.pensavo di me nel mio tradimento. Giusto ieri mia moglie mi ha detto..sia durante ma soprattutto dopo...quando scoperta..ho faticato tantissimo ad accettare ciò che ho fatto in quanto da me stessa non me lo sarei mai aspettato. Io non ero distratto ma mi dicevo..dai impossibile! E tiravo avanti imputando ad altro. Ad oggi fa tanta rabbia perché avrei fermato la giostra molto prima


----------



## Brunetta (14 Dicembre 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> No..è che ti fidi al cento per cento. Io ancora oggi penso sia impossibile quello che ha fatto mia moglie, come lo.pensavo di me nel mio tradimento. Giusto ieri mia moglie mi ha detto..sia durante ma soprattutto dopo...quando scoperta..ho faticato tantissimo ad accettare ciò che ho fatto in quanto da me stessa non me lo sarei mai aspettato. Io non ero distratto ma mi dicevo..dai impossibile! E tiravo avanti imputando ad altro. Ad oggi fa tanta rabbia perché avrei fermato la giostra molto prima


Scusa, ma il caso della moglie di Paolo non è un tradimento. È un comportamento borderline.
La cultura contemporanea vuole far passare come normale ogni comportamento che non sia violento e sia consenziente, ma anche chi si lava i capelli con il formaggio non è violento ed è consenziente, ma a posto non è.


----------



## Minas Tirith (14 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Scusa, ma il caso della moglie di Paolo non è un tradimento. È un comportamento borderline.
> La cultura contemporanea vuole far passare come normale ogni comportamento che non sia violento e sia consenziente, ma anche chi si lava i capelli con il formaggio non è violento ed è consenziente, ma a posto non è.


Quoto. Non possiamo sapere se nel passato della moglie di Paolo ci siano state determinate esperienze, ma se così non fosse non occorre chiamarsi Freud per riconoscere che cambiamenti così netti nel comportamento ed anche nella mentalità di una persona sono indice di uno “squilibrio” psichico.. non si tratta di avere una mera storia clandestina.. qui si è andati troppo oltre


----------



## lorella89 (14 Dicembre 2018)

Minas Tirith ha detto:


> Quoto. Non possiamo sapere se nel passato della moglie di Paolo ci siano state determinate esperienze, ma se così non fosse non occorre chiamarsi Freud per riconoscere che cambiamenti così netti nel comportamento ed anche nella mentalità di una persona sono indice di uno “squilibrio” psichico.. non si tratta di avere una mera storia clandestina.. qui si è andati troppo oltre


Infatti Paolo ha scritto che durante il periodo del tradimento lei era enormemente cambiata e aveva portato in casa tensioni e litigi per assurdi  motivi.


----------



## Minas Tirith (14 Dicembre 2018)

lorella89 ha detto:


> Infatti Paolo ha scritto che durante il periodo del tradimento lei era enormemente cambiata e aveva portato in casa tensioni e litigi per assurdi  motivi.


Vi deve essere comunque stato un fattore di stress, un evento, un lutto o una crisi depressiva a determinarne il cambiamento. Sembra quasi un disturbo dissociativo della personalità...


----------



## Bruja (14 Dicembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> La Ceste è stata ammazzata, ma il racconto prima delle indagini, era di una che gli era girato di scappar via non si sa con chi.
> 
> Era solo per dire di non fermarsi alla prima impressione. O almeno di vagliare altro.


Appunto la povera Ceste più che scappare con chi sa chi, voleva fuggire da un marito maniaco del controllo proprio da neuro...


----------



## JON (14 Dicembre 2018)

Ma io penso che nasca tutto da un ingenuo fatalismo. Lei comincia a divagare e contestualmente a strumentalizzare pretestuosamente il marito. E' un comportamento già poco lucido, tutt'altro che pragmatico. Quello che è avvenuto dopo, sinceramente, è spiazzante. Come se fosse propensa a lasciarsi usare, il che può significare tante cose.


----------



## Eagle72 (14 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Scusa, ma il caso della moglie di Paolo non è un tradimento. È un comportamento borderline.
> La cultura contemporanea vuole far passare come normale ogni comportamento che non sia violento e sia consenziente, ma anche chi si lava i capelli con il formaggio non è violento ed è consenziente, ma a posto non è.


Certo suo caso peggio. Però ho capito che si può ''impazzire''. Mia moglie mollato tutto, figlie, gestione casa ecc a me (che già mi gestivo tanto). Serate a ballare. Uscite fino alle 4, anche poco prima di conoscere lui. E poi lui..il tradimento ecc. Un due anni di follia anche autodistruttiva se vuoi. Avrei potuto darle un calcio in culo anche prima della scoperta. Ora tornata normale. Timorosa di perdermi. Mah. Depressione? Follia? Emerso vero carattere e ora finge?


----------



## Marjanna (14 Dicembre 2018)

Minas Tirith ha detto:


> Quoto. Non possiamo sapere se nel passato della moglie di Paolo ci siano state determinate esperienze, ma se così non fosse non occorre chiamarsi Freud per riconoscere che cambiamenti così netti nel comportamento ed anche nella mentalità di una persona sono indice di uno “squilibrio” psichico.. non si tratta di avere una mera storia clandestina.. qui si è andati troppo oltre


Se esistono certe professioni percui gente studia anni vuol dire che la psicologia non è proprio due concetti e via... _dai che lo sappiamo tutti_... al giorno d'oggi son tutti psicologi in giro. Si parla, ci si scambia pareri e opinioni ma non si può mai essere certi.


----------



## Minas Tirith (14 Dicembre 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Certo suo caso peggio. Però ho capito che si può ''impazzire''. Mia moglie mollato tutto, figlie, gestione casa ecc a me (che già mi gestivo tanto). Serate a ballare. Uscite fino alle 4, anche poco prima di conoscere lui. E poi lui..il tradimento ecc. Un due anni di follia anche autodistruttiva se vuoi. Avrei potuto darle un calcio in culo anche prima della scoperta. Ora tornata normale. Timorosa di perdermi. Mah. Depressione? Follia? Emerso vero carattere e ora finge?


Ma da questo alle orge non solo con uomini ma anche con donne, agli scambi, all'assunzione di sostanze.. beh ce ne passa eh.. non che quanto detto da te sia espressione di "normalità", ma concorderai che le cose sono abbastanza diverse.. è un livello diverso..


----------



## Minas Tirith (14 Dicembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Se esistono certe professioni percui gente studia anni vuol dire che la psicologia non è proprio due concetti e via... _dai che lo sappiamo tutti_... al giorno d'oggi son tutti psicologi in giro. Si parla, ci si scambia pareri e opinioni ma non si può mai essere certi.


Se mia zia, cattolica praticante, d' un tratto si mette a bestemmiare inneggiando a Satana, credo non stia rubando il mestiere a nessuno se dico che sia stata colta da un disturbo psichico. Così come nel caso di specie. Una moglie, serena madre di famiglia, d'un tratto si lancia nelle su dette esperienze. Penso che anche un analfabeta che abbia raggiunto la licenza elementare alle scuole serali riscontrerebbe elementi indicativi di possibili danni psichici,


----------



## Marjanna (14 Dicembre 2018)

Minas Tirith ha detto:


> Se mia zia, cattolica praticante, d' un tratto si mette a bestemmiare inneggiando a Satana, credo non stia rubando il mestiere a nessuno se dico che sia stata colta da un disturbo psichico. Così come nel caso di specie. Una moglie, serena madre di famiglia, d'un tratto si lancia nelle su dette esperienze. Penso che anche un analfabeta che abbia raggiunto la licenza elementare alle scuole serali riscontrerebbe elementi indicativi di possibili danni psichici,


Ma certo, lo scrivevo pagine fa che non mi tornavano i conti, che mancava una parte.... è che noi si può sapere sempre fino ad un certo punto. Che ne sai che lei ad esempio non possa avere una repressione sessuale dei tempi dei tempi, che risale a come è stata allevata, a sua madre, e l'ha messa da parte sposandosi e poi con questo e con l'aiutino di droghe gli è esploso un casino in testa?
Oppure altre varianti che non mi vengono in mente.
In questo senso dicevo che non si potrà mai sapere noi cosa le sia girato per la testa.


----------



## Minas Tirith (14 Dicembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma certo, lo scrivevo pagine fa che non mi tornavano i conti, che mancava una parte.... è che noi si può sapere sempre fino ad un certo punto. Che ne sai che lei ad esempio non possa avere una repressione sessuale dei tempi dei tempi, che risale a come è stata allevata, a sua madre, e l'ha messa da parte sposandosi e poi con questo e con l'aiutino di droghe gli è esploso un casino in testa?
> Oppure altre varianti che non mi vengono in mente.
> In questo senso dicevo che non si potrà mai sapere noi cosa le sia girato per la testa.


Ah ok. Avevo capito male. Condivido quanto hai detto..


----------



## Eagle72 (14 Dicembre 2018)

Minas Tirith ha detto:


> Ma da questo alle orge non solo con uomini ma anche con donne, agli scambi, all'assunzione di sostanze.. beh ce ne passa eh.. non che quanto detto da te sia espressione di "normalità", ma concorderai che le cose sono abbastanza diverse.. è un livello diverso..


Era per dire come di botto si cambia. Anzi ti dirò...almeno nel caso di mia moglie...l' ho conosciuta che era senza orari..un po fuori dalle righe, irrazionale, immatura ecc...però con me (opposto, razionale) è cambiata...aveva incontrato chi le dava una ''guida''..poi venti anni dopo...come se si fosse ribellata...tornata adolescente.. ci sta per carità..sono crisi personali prima che di coppia. Tornando a noi...a prescindere da cosa si fa...si..si può improvvisamente perdere ogni ragione secondo me. E quando torni alla realtà so ...zzi amari.


----------



## danny (14 Dicembre 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Questo lo pensi tu, evidentemente lei no! Altrimenti avrebbe accondisceso alle richieste del marito,no?
> Comunque una certa perversione che va oltre alle "norme e consuetudini" accettate e codificate dalla e nella società , è riscontrabile....E non voglio apparire bacchettone o moralista, ma solo porrenin evidenza che certe scelte del tutto legittime (anche se rischiose comunque) se intraprese non in modo unilaterale, ma condivise col marito, non ci vedrebbero qui a discettare sui motivi e sulle conseguenze che tali derive hanno portato allo sfascio la famiglia.


Di solito va così: il sesso col coniuge è quello cristallizzato all'evoluzione dei primi tempi della coppia, quando c'era ancora l'entusiasmo di sperimentare. Può quindi essere il sesso che ti aspetti in quella situazione e con quella persona,  a 25 o 30 anni, quando tutto ha finalità progettuali. A 40 incontri un'altra persona, l'entusiasmo e il desiderio di sperimentare partono di nuovo, ma il tuo rapporto col sesso è mutato ed è quello di una donna matura di 40 anni che ha voglia di divertirsi, per cui è più facile che ti trovi a fare cose che col marito non saresti mai stata capace di fare.
I prive' sono pieni di donne sposate e quello che sta al loro fianco non è certo il marito, di solito.
Quelle che ho visto potevamo benissimo essere una mamma qualsiasi dei compagni di scuola di mia figlia.


----------



## danny (14 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ci sono serial killer con famiglia e partner che non percepisce niente. Una volta scoperti, mi parrebbe superficiale dire “brutto cattivo” e chiuderla lì. Il disagio psichico è diffuso. Non si lascia una persona malata con dei bambini, sola senza un sostegno.


Droga a parte, un certo tipo di sesso è tutto tranne che disagio.
Non siamo per scontato che certe pratiche celino problemi della persona.
Dipende.


----------



## danny (14 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Altro esempio incongruo. Povera ragazza con problemi psichiatrici.


Questa sì. Legati all'assunzione di stupefacenti.


----------



## danny (14 Dicembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Se esistono certe professioni percui gente studia anni vuol dire che la psicologia non è proprio due concetti e via... _dai che lo sappiamo tutti_... al giorno d'oggi son tutti psicologi in giro. Si parla, ci si scambia pareri e opinioni ma non si può mai essere certi.


Esatto. Psicologia e soprattutto psichiatria.


----------



## Minas Tirith (14 Dicembre 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Era per dire come di botto si cambia. Anzi ti dirò...almeno nel caso di mia moglie...l' ho conosciuta che era senza orari..un po fuori dalle righe, irrazionale, immatura ecc...però con me (opposto, razionale) è cambiata...aveva incontrato chi le dava una ''guida''..poi venti anni dopo...come se si fosse ribellata...tornata adolescente.. ci sta per carità..sono crisi personali prima che di coppia. Tornando a noi...a prescindere da cosa si fa...si..*si può improvvisamente perdere ogni ragione* secondo me. E quando torni alla realtà so ...zzi amari.


Su questo non v'è dubbio. Quel che resta difficile da capire è se quel ritorno alla realtà sia effettivo, se la persona ne sia cosciente e, pertanto, in che modo valuti se stessa in quel periodo. Si può, effettivamente, tornare quelli di prima? Oppure le esperienze vissute hanno determinato cambiamenti? Una donna (esempio banale) che prima sia stata sessualmente "inibita", che nel periodo di sbandamento abbia tolto certi freni, con il ritorno alla realtà, tornerà ad essere "pudica" come prima, o sarà la donna disinibita che è stata nella fase "turbolenta"? Credo anche questo sia un fattore importante nelle nuove dinamiche di vita delle coppie che decidono di rimanere insieme..


----------



## danny (14 Dicembre 2018)

Minas Tirith ha detto:


> Se mia zia, cattolica praticante, d' un tratto si mette a bestemmiare inneggiando a Satana, credo non stia rubando il mestiere a nessuno se dico che sia stata colta da un disturbo psichico. Così come nel caso di specie. Una moglie, serena madre di famiglia, d'un tratto si lancia nelle su dette esperienze. Penso che anche un analfabeta che abbia raggiunto la licenza elementare alle scuole serali riscontrerebbe elementi indicativi di possibili danni psichici,


Non è mai semplice conoscere una persona fino in fondo. 
PS Ma perché tutti a sottolineare che è una madre di famiglia? È una donna, prima di tutto.


----------



## danny (14 Dicembre 2018)

Minas Tirith ha detto:


> Su questo non v'è dubbio. Quel che resta difficile da capire è se quel ritorno alla realtà sia effettivo, se la persona ne sia cosciente e, pertanto, in che modo valuti se stessa in quel periodo. Si può, effettivamente, tornare quelli di prima? Oppure le esperienze vissute hanno determinato cambiamenti? Una donna (esempio banale) che prima sia stata sessualmente "inibita", che nel periodo di sbandamento abbia tolto certi freni, con il ritorno alla realtà, tornerà ad essere "pudica" come prima, o sarà la donna disinibita che è stata nella fase "turbolenta"? Credo anche questo sia un fattore importante nelle nuove dinamiche di vita delle coppie che decidono di rimanere insieme..


Ritorno alla realtà?
Ma la realtà è tutto quello che ha fatto e che costituita' il suo bagaglio di esperienza per tutta la vita


----------



## Minas Tirith (14 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Non è mai semplice conoscere una persona fino in fondo.
> PS Ma perché tutti a sottolineare che è una madre di famiglia? È una donna.


Una donna, certo, ma madre. Responsabilità diverse..


----------



## danny (14 Dicembre 2018)

Minas Tirith ha detto:


> Una donna, certo, ma madre. Responsabilità diverse..


Tolte le responsabilità, resta la donna.
Che dopo aver fatto figli e pianificato la sua vita, ha voglia di divertirsi.
C'è chi va a ballare, chi si trova l'amante, chi va con le amiche, chi si concede qualcosa di più.
Che poi, magari si era già concessa quand'era più giovane, ovviamente senza raccontarlo a quello che sarebbe divenuto il suo marito.
Chi è che dopo aver fatto qualche orgia et similia a 18 anni va a raccontarla agli uomini che incontra dopo?
Pensate di conoscere davvero le persone che sposate?
Tutte le ragazze che si trombavano uno diverso in disco ora sono mamme. Idem chi aveva fatto cose più hard. Immagino che abbiano calato una coltre su quello che facevano all'epoca.


----------



## Minas Tirith (14 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Tolte le responsabilità, resta la donna.
> Che dopo aver fatto figli e pianificato la sua vita, ha voglia di divertirsi.
> C'è chi va a ballare, chi si trova l'amante, chi va con le amiche, chi si concede qualcosa di più.
> Che poi, magari si era già concessa quand'era più giovane, ovviamente senza raccontarlo a quello che sarebbe divenuto il suo marito.
> ...


Io credo che sia madri che padri, finchè i figli non raggiungano una certa maturità, dovrebbero comportarsi cercando da dar loro un esempio cui ispirarsi. Una madre (o padre)  che vada a divertirsi un giorno si e l altro pure o  che si conceda “qualcosa di più”, invece di trascorrere il proprio tempo in famiglia, risponderà alle proprie “esigenze” di donna, ma non potrà dirsi di lei che sia la migliore delle madri. Ovviamente parlo di chi si conceda svaghi eccessivi sia in termini di quantità che di qualità. Se si sceglie di essere genitori se ne accettano contestualmente responsabilità ed oneri. Con i figli grandi, il discorso cambia.
Questo è il mio pensiero, poi ognuno cresce i suoi figli come meglio crede.


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Dicembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Si ma quando si sentono ste notizie pensi che è arrivata una botta in testa alla persona, di quelle toste. E altro non sai che quelle due righe che vengono scritte in un articolo di giornale.
> Di Elena Ceste ne hanno sentito parlare tutti. Una madre di famiglia che un bel giorno è scappata via di casa.. nuda.
> Poi vedi la sua foto... Come sia andare realmente lo sanno tutti (tempo fa han anche trasmesso, non ricordo in che trasmissione, una ricostruzione dei fatti con un'attrice che faceva la sua parte).
> 
> ...


http://https://ricerca.repubblica.it/repubblica/archivio/repubblica/2000/09/19/sara-vigilessa-rapinatrice.html?refresh_cehttps://ricerca.repubblica.it/repubblica/archivio/repubblica/2000/09/19/sara-vigilessa-rapinatrice.html?refresh_ce


----------



## Marjanna (14 Dicembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> http://https://ricerca.repubblica.i...19/sara-vigilessa-rapinatrice.html?refresh_cehttps://ricerca.repubblica.it/repub...19/sara-vigilessa-rapinatrice.html?refresh_ce


In effetti... 
ma qualcuno sa dirmi perchè di questa che ha commesso rapine c'è scritto nome e cognome e invece di alcuni pedofili o stupratori (condannati) mettono al massimo le iniziali? Non l'ho mai capito.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Dicembre 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Certo suo caso peggio. Però ho capito che si può ''impazzire''. Mia moglie mollato tutto, figlie, gestione casa ecc a me (che già mi gestivo tanto). Serate a ballare. Uscite fino alle 4, anche poco prima di conoscere lui. E poi lui..il tradimento ecc. Un due anni di follia anche autodistruttiva se vuoi. Avrei potuto darle un calcio in culo anche prima della scoperta. Ora tornata normale. Timorosa di perdermi. Mah. Depressione? Follia? Emerso vero carattere e ora finge?


Non paragonare andare a ballare con altre cose.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Dicembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma certo, lo scrivevo pagine fa che non mi tornavano i conti, che mancava una parte.... è che noi si può sapere sempre fino ad un certo punto. Che ne sai che lei ad esempio non possa avere una repressione sessuale dei tempi dei tempi, che risale a come è stata allevata, a sua madre, e l'ha messa da parte sposandosi e poi con questo e con l'aiutino di droghe gli è esploso un casino in testa?
> Oppure altre varianti che non mi vengono in mente.
> In questo senso dicevo che non si potrà mai sapere noi cosa le sia girato per la testa.


Sempre segno di problemi è.
Non confondiamo fare diagnosi, con il rilevare un disagio.
Se rileviamo un disagio non stiamo sostituendoci ai medici.
È come se vediamo una persona con disturbi che fanno pensare al diabete o a problemi cardiaci e gli diciamo che non sta certamente bene e di andare dal medico, non stiamo mica suggerendo di curarsi con il bicarbonato!


----------



## Brunetta (14 Dicembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> In effetti...
> ma qualcuno sa dirmi perchè di questa che ha commesso rapine c'è scritto nome e cognome e invece di alcuni pedofili o stupratori (condannati) mettono al massimo le iniziali? Non l'ho mai capito.


Perché quelli non sono stati condannati in via definitiva e per certi reati, che suscitano cattivi sentimenti popolari che possono portare a linciaggio o a problemi per la famiglia del condannato, si usa cautela.


----------



## Marjanna (14 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché quelli non sono stati condannati in via definitiva e per certi reati, che suscitano cattivi sentimenti popolari che possono portare a linciaggio o a problemi per la famiglia del condannato, si usa cautela.


Ma è un'ipotesi o lo sai per certo?


----------



## Brunetta (14 Dicembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma è un'ipotesi o lo sai per certo?


È un codice di autoregolamentazione.
Un uomo accusato di pedofilia può essere innocente, ma verrebbe perseguitato.


----------



## Marjanna (14 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È un codice di autoregolamentazione.
> Un uomo accusato di pedofilia può essere innocente, ma verrebbe perseguitato.


Se è stato condannato non è innocente.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Dicembre 2018)

Articolo 3

http://www.odg.it/testo-unico-dei-doveri-del-giornalista/24288


----------



## lorella89 (15 Dicembre 2018)

Droga a parte che non condivido . Ma certe fantasie non le hai mai avute ? Farti guidare da  lei in percorsi a te sconosciuti per condividere con lei e riappropriarti di una parte che a te e' sconosciuta ?


----------



## alberto15 (17 Dicembre 2018)

lorella89 ha detto:


> Droga a parte che non condivido . Ma certe fantasie non le hai mai avute ? Farti guidare da  lei in percorsi a te sconosciuti per condividere con lei e riappropriarti di una parte che a te e' sconosciuta ?


sono abbastanza d'accordo.


----------



## oriente70 (17 Dicembre 2018)

lorella89 ha detto:


> Droga a parte che non condivido . Ma certe fantasie non le hai mai avute ? Farti guidare da  lei in percorsi a te sconosciuti per condividere con lei e riappropriarti di una parte che a te e' sconosciuta ?


Potevano farlo insieme prima [emoji41].


----------



## lorella89 (18 Dicembre 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Potevano farlo insieme prima [emoji41].


A volte  è difficile confessare o confidare certe cose, magari lei prima non ne aveva neppure coscienza di certi desideri. Bisogna parlare e secondo me , droga a parte, non c' è veramente motivo di lasciarla. Trovo molto più destabilizzante certi ragionamenti che leggo qui sul forum dove si magnificano le qualità dell' amante.


----------



## alberto15 (18 Dicembre 2018)

lorella89 ha detto:


> A volte  è difficile confessare o confidare certe cose, magari lei prima non ne aveva neppure coscienza di certi desideri. Bisogna parlare e secondo me , droga a parte, non c' è veramente motivo di lasciarla. Trovo molto più destabilizzante certi ragionamenti che leggo qui sul forum dove si magnificano le qualità dell' amante.


Infatti e' piu' facile confessare ad un amante le proprie pulsioni che al marito /moglie. Nel primo caso se l'altro si scandalizza puoi dargli il benservito, nel secondo caso il coniuge potrebbe prendere molto a male che la moglie fantastichi (o magari fa per davvero) di fare sesso di gruppo o di fare la prostituta ai bordi delle strade......


----------



## oriente70 (18 Dicembre 2018)

lorella89 ha detto:


> A volte  è difficile confessare o confidare certe cose, magari lei prima non ne aveva neppure coscienza di certi desideri. Bisogna parlare e secondo me , droga a parte, non c' è veramente motivo di lasciarla. Trovo molto più destabilizzante certi ragionamenti che leggo qui sul forum dove si magnificano le qualità dell' amante.


Perché deve essere difficile parlare o chiedere al partner?
Non è più difficile tenersi tutto dentro ?
Ci sta pure che certi desideri li ha scoperti con l'amante , ma Lei ha  esagerato.
Solo a chi non interessa nulla del/la  partner la espone a certi rischi [emoji41], "secondo me" , poi tutto può essere.


----------



## Bruja (18 Dicembre 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Perché deve essere difficile parlare o chiedere al partner?
> Non è più difficile tenersi tutto dentro ?
> Ci sta pure che certi desideri li ha scoperti con l'amante , ma Lei ha  esagerato.
> Solo a chi non interessa nulla del/la  partner la espone a certi rischi [emoji41], "secondo me" , poi tutto può essere.


Non sai quanto persista la convinzione che certe cose si chiedono all'amante, alla prostituta ma non alla moglie o viceversa... insomma si pensa che certe libertà nel matrimonio siano riprovevoli, e questo spesso li manda in crisi.


----------



## oriente70 (18 Dicembre 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> Non sai quanto persista la convinzione che certe cose si chiedono all'amante, alla prostituta ma non alla moglie o viceversa... insomma si pensa che certe libertà nel matrimonio siano riprovevoli, e questo spesso li manda in crisi.





Bruja ha detto:


> Non sai quanto persista la convinzione che certe cose si chiedono all'amante, alla prostituta ma non alla moglie o viceversa... insomma si pensa che certe libertà nel matrimonio siano riprovevoli, e questo spesso li manda in crisi.


Perché riprovevoli?
Certe esigenze sono comuni , o no ? cambiano solo le modalità [emoji39].


----------



## lorella89 (18 Dicembre 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Perché riprovevoli?
> Certe esigenze sono comuni , o no ? cambiano solo le modalità [emoji39].


Ad ogni modo io cercherei anche di capire il perchè, se erano desideri inespressi o usciti con l amante che l ha saputa coinvolgere, cercherei anche in questo lato di lei. Che lei abbia scelto lui mi pare evidente , così come le esperienze fatte abbiamo giovato anche a lui , infatti era felice di questo cambiamento.


----------



## frodo (18 Dicembre 2018)

Concordo con Lorella, bisogna parlare e confrontarsi. Poi si potrà puntare l' indice ma prima bisogna cercare di capire cosa l ha spinta.


----------



## oriente70 (18 Dicembre 2018)

lorella89 ha detto:


> Ad ogni modo io cercherei anche di capire il perchè, se erano desideri inespressi o usciti con l amante che l ha saputa coinvolgere, cercherei anche in questo lato di lei. Che lei abbia scelto lui mi pare evidente , così come le esperienze fatte abbiamo giovato anche a lui , infatti era felice di questo cambiamento.


Certo che certi desideri sono un po' forti da assecondare [emoji41] vedere la moglie con altri uomini non è da tutti [emoji41], ma ci sono anche questo tipo di persone.
Più facile condividere l'amante del momento [emoji41].
Che lei abbia scelto lui è da vedere. [emoji41] lei ha sicuramente scelto i figli e di conseguenza anche il marito [emoji41] , volendo essere cattivo.
Per esperienze fatte si lui ne ha giovato ma anche lei[emoji41] , non ti pare?
Ora lui dovrebbe fare altrettante esperienze per riuscire ad assecondare lei - se la metti su questo piano [emoji41]... Altrimenti lei resterà sempre insoddisfatta [emoji41].
Ma sono cattivo [emoji34].


----------



## Brunetta (18 Dicembre 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Certo che certi desideri sono un po' forti da assecondare [emoji41] vedere la moglie con altri uomini non è da tutti [emoji41], ma ci sono anche questo tipo di persone.
> Più facile condividere l'amante del momento [emoji41].
> Che lei abbia scelto lui è da vedere. [emoji41] lei ha sicuramente scelto i figli e di conseguenza anche il marito [emoji41] , volendo essere cattivo.
> Per esperienze fatte si lui ne ha giovato ma anche lei[emoji41] , non ti pare?
> ...


Quoto 
Qui si sta andando un po’ oltre.


----------



## Bruja (18 Dicembre 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Perché riprovevoli?
> Certe esigenze sono comuni , o no ? cambiano solo le modalità [emoji39].


Tu credi?... ho conosciuto altri modi di valutare queste esigenze. non si tratta di come ma di cosa, e non a tutti va bene tutto. Si tratta di essere versati per certe esigenze... I tabù esistono, eccome ...


----------



## Minas Tirith (18 Dicembre 2018)

Credo che se si abbiano determinati desideri o se si avverta la necessità di rompere il muro del pudore nelle dinamiche sessuali di una coppia se ne debba assolutamente parlare e trovare una intesa che possa compiacere entrambi. Tuttavia determinate "pratiche" che si ha la curiosità di sperimentare, devono essere accettate e condivise dall'altro/a, poichè si spingono al di fuori del concetto di coppia numericamente inteso. Credo sia pacifico che nel 80% dei casi un marito o una moglie possano accettare felicemente delle novità, anche le più spinte, ma che riguardino lui e lei. Del restante 20% fanno parte quelle coppie che sono aperte ad esperienze che vanno oltre la "coscienza comune", ma anche quelle all'interno delle quali sia solo uno dei due a voler andare oltre, ma, in questo caso, determinate pulsioni dovrebbero arrestarsi dinanzi alla volontà dell'altro/a a non voler condividere il proprio partner con terzi (quarti,quinti,sesti...) soggetti. Se uno dei due, non solo non manifesta all'altro/a la volontà di rivitalizzare la sessualità della coppia, ma va a soddisfare questa necessità con altro uomo, per poi spingersi ad avere esperienze promiscue e farlo per giunta con più persone contemporaneamente, beh direi che di motivi per lasciarla  ce ne sia più di uno. 
Come si può accettare di continuare a vivere con una moglie o marito sapendo che questa/o sia stata/o in una casa, nelle ore mattutine, a scopare con più persone contemporaneamente. Come può un marito dopo vent'anni di matrimonio nei quali credeva di conoscere sua moglie come donna fedele e serena, accettare di saperla trombata, consenzientemente, contemporaneamente da tre o quattro sconosciuti, davanti, dietro e anche altrove, contestualmente.. Non esiste un solo motivo per continuare a stare con lei. A me farebbe schifo, sinceramente.


----------



## frodo (18 Dicembre 2018)

Minas Tirith ha detto:


> Credo che se si abbiano determinati desideri o se si avverta la necessità di rompere il muro del pudore nelle dinamiche sessuali di una coppia se ne debba assolutamente parlare e trovare una intesa che possa compiacere entrambi. Tuttavia determinate "pratiche" che si ha la curiosità di sperimentare, devono essere accettate e condivise dall'altro/a, poichè si spingono al di fuori del concetto di coppia numericamente inteso. Credo sia pacifico che nel 80% dei casi un marito o una moglie possano accettare felicemente delle novità, anche le più spinte, ma che riguardino lui e lei. Del restante 20% fanno parte quelle coppie che sono aperte ad esperienze che vanno oltre la "coscienza comune", ma anche quelle all'interno delle quali sia solo uno dei due a voler andare oltre, ma, in questo caso, determinate pulsioni dovrebbero arrestarsi dinanzi alla volontà dell'altro/a a non voler condividere il proprio partner con terzi (quarti,quinti,sesti...) soggetti. Se uno dei due, non solo non manifesta all'altro/a la volontà di rivitalizzare la sessualità della coppia, ma va a soddisfare questa necessità con altro uomo, per poi spingersi ad avere esperienze promiscue e farlo per giunta con più persone contemporaneamente, beh direi che di motivi per lasciarla  ce ne sia più di uno.
> Come si può accettare di continuare a vivere con una moglie o marito sapendo che questa/o sia stata/o in una casa, nelle ore mattutine, a scopare con più persone contemporaneamente. Come può un marito dopo vent'anni di matrimonio nei quali credeva di conoscere sua moglie come donna fedele e serena, accettare di saperla trombata, consenzientemente, contemporaneamente da tre o quattro sconosciuti, davanti, dietro e anche altrove, contestualmente.. Non esiste un solo motivo per continuare a stare con lei. A me farebbe schifo, sinceramente.


A parer mio dai troppa importanza alla genitalità.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Dicembre 2018)

Minas Tirith ha detto:


> Credo che se si abbiano determinati desideri o se si avverta la necessità di rompere il muro del pudore nelle dinamiche sessuali di una coppia se ne debba assolutamente parlare e trovare una intesa che possa compiacere entrambi. Tuttavia determinate "pratiche" che si ha la curiosità di sperimentare, devono essere accettate e condivise dall'altro/a, poichè si spingono al di fuori del concetto di coppia numericamente inteso. Credo sia pacifico che nel 80% dei casi un marito o una moglie possano accettare felicemente delle novità, anche le più spinte, ma che riguardino lui e lei. Del restante 20% fanno parte quelle coppie che sono aperte ad esperienze che vanno oltre la "coscienza comune", ma anche quelle all'interno delle quali sia solo uno dei due a voler andare oltre, ma, in questo caso, determinate pulsioni dovrebbero arrestarsi dinanzi alla volontà dell'altro/a a non voler condividere il proprio partner con terzi (quarti,quinti,sesti...) soggetti. Se uno dei due, non solo non manifesta all'altro/a la volontà di rivitalizzare la sessualità della coppia, ma va a soddisfare questa necessità con altro uomo, per poi spingersi ad avere esperienze promiscue e farlo per giunta con più persone contemporaneamente, beh direi che di motivi per lasciarla  ce ne sia più di uno.
> Come si può accettare di continuare a vivere con una moglie o marito sapendo che questa/o sia stata/o in una casa, nelle ore mattutine, a scopare con più persone contemporaneamente. Come può un marito dopo vent'anni di matrimonio nei quali credeva di conoscere sua moglie come donna fedele e serena, accettare di saperla trombata, consenzientemente, contemporaneamente da tre o quattro sconosciuti, davanti, dietro e anche altrove, contestualmente.. Non esiste un solo motivo per continuare a stare con lei. A me farebbe schifo, sinceramente.


Sei tra i più.


----------



## Minas Tirith (18 Dicembre 2018)

frodo ha detto:


> A parer mio dai troppa importanza alla genitalità.


Sarebbe aspetto di poco conto?


----------



## frodo (18 Dicembre 2018)

Minas Tirith ha detto:


> Sarebbe aspetto di poco conto?


a parer mio dipende, se porta ad una esclusione conta. Se invece , anche dopo una sbandata , unisce e  condivide conta molto meno, anzi è un collante


----------



## Minas Tirith (18 Dicembre 2018)

frodo ha detto:


> a parer mio dipende, se porta ad una esclusione conta. Se invece , anche dopo una sbandata , unisce e  condivide conta molto meno, anzi è un collante


Non mi sembra, questo, il caso.. si ragiona in funzione dell’oggetto di discussione..


----------



## frodo (18 Dicembre 2018)

Minas Tirith ha detto:


> Non mi sembra, questo, il caso.. si ragiona in funzione dell’oggetto di discussione..


Certo ma lui manco ha provato a capire a confrontarsi con lei . Ha puntato il dito ed emesso condanna senza appello.


----------



## oriente70 (18 Dicembre 2018)

frodo ha detto:


> Certo ma lui manco ha provato a capire a confrontarsi con lei . Ha puntato il dito ed emesso condanna senza appello.


Più che sbandata è un frontale.
Facile minimizzare [emoji41].


----------



## Minas Tirith (18 Dicembre 2018)

frodo ha detto:


> Certo ma lui manco ha provato a capire a confrontarsi con lei . Ha puntato il dito ed emesso condanna senza appello.


C'era una confessione firmata. In genere si procede per direttissima. Disciplina processuale a parte, quale altro epilogo avrebbe potuto esserci se non la condanna? Due anni e passa di tensioni procurate in maniera ingiustificata, di ostilità, di destabilizzazione degli equilibri familiari con disagi anche per i figli, per non parlare del mancato rispetto degli obblighi coniugali perpetrato senza avere il minimo conto finanche del pericolo di contrarre malattie veneree e/o della incolumità dei figli atteso l'utilizzo di sostanze stupefacenti. 
Puntare un solo dito direi non si avvicini neanche lontanamente al concetto di minimo sindacale.
Poi se si vive in un altro mondo, alzo le mani.


----------



## Bruja (18 Dicembre 2018)

Minas Tirith ha detto:


> C'era una confessione firmata. In genere si procede per direttissima. Disciplina processuale a parte, quale altro epilogo avrebbe potuto esserci se non la condanna? Due anni e passa di tensioni procurate in maniera ingiustificata, di ostilità, di destabilizzazione degli equilibri familiari con disagi anche per i figli, per non parlare del mancato rispetto degli obblighi coniugali perpetrato senza avere il minimo conto finanche del pericolo di contrarre malattie veneree e/o della incolumità dei figli atteso l'utilizzo di sostanze stupefacenti.
> Puntare un solo dito direi non si avvicini neanche lontanamente al concetto di minimo sindacale.
> Poi se si vive in un altro mondo, alzo le mani.


Esatto, è saggio suggerire comprensione, ma da fuori non si ha il polso della situazione  ...  quello che vale per un tradimento standard non è applicabile ad una situazione così compromessa.  Non si tratta di genitali semplicemente ma di concetto del rapporto, se si può capire la sbandata, l'innamoramento, uno sbracare a quel livello va digerito se se ne ha l'apertura, e per quel che credo, questa apertura è piuttosto rara. Poi ognuno la può pensare come crede, ma non si tratta di contestualizzare, bensì di accettare un comportamento che ha giustificazioni improponibili o comunque che segnano definitivamente un rapporto.


----------



## frodo (19 Dicembre 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> Esatto, è saggio suggerire comprensione, ma da fuori non si ha il polso della situazione  ...  quello che vale per un tradimento standard non è applicabile ad una situazione così compromessa.  Non si tratta di genitali semplicemente ma di concetto del rapporto, se si può capire la sbandata, l'innamoramento, uno sbracare a quel livello va digerito se se ne ha l'apertura, e per quel che credo, questa apertura è piuttosto rara. Poi ognuno la può pensare come crede, ma non si tratta di contestualizzare, bensì di accettare un comportamento che ha giustificazioni improponibili o comunque che segnano definitivamente un rapporto.


Droga a parte a noi capitò una sistuazione simile , litigammo ci scannammo poi iniziammo a parlare e  dopo 5 anni siamo più innamorati che mai


----------



## Minas Tirith (19 Dicembre 2018)

frodo ha detto:


> Droga a parte a noi capitò una sistuazione simile , litigammo ci scannammo poi iniziammo a parlare e  dopo 5 anni siamo più innamorati che mai


Dipende dal “simile” e da come si fosse impostato il rapporto. È ovvio che se una relazione sia caratterizzata dalla coscienza di essere fatti in un certo modo, di avere entrambi una mentalità che non risulta limitata entro determinati confini, si possa accettare particolari eventi senza esserne sconvolti. 
Se l’autore del 3D avesse ipoteticamente parlato di un passato di coppia che avesse teso a certe aperture, va da se che ogni nostra riflessione sarebbe stata mitigata dall’esistenza di un precedente che avrebbe portato i più a considerare meno drammatica la vicenda. Questo per dire che anche se si è ideologicamente lontani dal considerare ammissibili certi comportamenti, è sempre il dettaglio della storia a determinarne un giudizio in luogo di un altro. 
Donde, nulla è considerabile come possibile per mezzo di una sovrapposizione analogica di un caso “simile”. Dipende da mille fattori.


----------



## alberto15 (19 Dicembre 2018)

Minas Tirith ha detto:


> Dipende dal “simile” e da come si fosse impostato il rapporto. È ovvio che se una relazione sia caratterizzata dalla coscienza di essere fatti in un certo modo, di avere entrambi una mentalità che non risulta limitata entro determinati confini, si possa accettare particolari eventi senza esserne sconvolti.
> Se l’autore del 3D avesse ipoteticamente parlato di un passato di coppia che avesse teso a certe aperture, va da se che ogni nostra riflessione sarebbe stata mitigata dall’esistenza di un precedente che avrebbe portato i più a considerare meno drammatica la vicenda. Questo per dire che anche se si è ideologicamente lontani dal considerare ammissibili certi comportamenti, è sempre il dettaglio della storia a determinarne un giudizio in luogo di un altro.
> Donde, nulla è considerabile come possibile per mezzo di una sovrapposizione analogica di un caso “simile”. Dipende da mille fattori.


magari non se lo erano semplicemente detto (che piaceva a ciascuno dei due fare sesso a go go)


----------



## Minas Tirith (19 Dicembre 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> magari non se lo erano semplicemente detto (che piaceva a ciascuno dei due fare sesso a go go)


Peró tra il dire e il fare c’è (di solito) di mezzo il mare. Qui è più una pozzanghera da temporale estivo.


----------



## alberto15 (19 Dicembre 2018)

Minas Tirith ha detto:


> Peró tra il dire e il fare c’è (di solito) di mezzo il mare. Qui è più una pozzanghera da temporale estivo.


si ma anche no, tra il dire (o il pensare per conto proprio) di fare sesso con un altro (per le donne) e farlo davvero passa un nanosecondo se le condizioni poste alla base sono valide


----------



## Brunetta (19 Dicembre 2018)

Minas Tirith ha detto:


> Dipende dal “simile” e da come si fosse impostato il rapporto. È ovvio che se una relazione sia caratterizzata dalla coscienza di essere fatti in un certo modo, di avere entrambi una mentalità che non risulta limitata entro determinati confini, si possa accettare particolari eventi senza esserne sconvolti.
> Se l’autore del 3D avesse ipoteticamente parlato di un passato di coppia che avesse teso a certe aperture, va da se che ogni nostra riflessione sarebbe stata mitigata dall’esistenza di un precedente che avrebbe portato i più a considerare meno drammatica la vicenda. Questo per dire che anche se si è ideologicamente lontani dal considerare ammissibili certi comportamenti, è sempre il dettaglio della storia a determinarne un giudizio in luogo di un altro.
> Donde, nulla è considerabile come possibile per mezzo di una sovrapposizione analogica di un caso “simile”. Dipende da mille fattori.


A te potrà anche sembrare accettabile il sesso promiscuo, ma questo non ti autorizza a dire che sono desideri di tutti e compatibili con la famiglia, il ruolo educativo e il voler bene.


----------



## Minas Tirith (19 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A te potrà anche sembrare accettabile il sesso promiscuo, ma questo non ti autorizza a dire che sono desideri di tutti e compatibili con la famiglia, il ruolo educativo e il voler bene.


Io davvero non so se sono io che scrivo in armeno antico o se sia tu a cercare nelle mie parole significati opposti a quelli effettivi.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Dicembre 2018)

Minas Tirith ha detto:


> Io davvero non so se sono io che scrivo in armeno antico o se sia tu a cercare nelle mie parole significati opposti a quelli effettivi.


Forse non sai scrivere perché se scrivi “È ovvio che se una relazione sia caratterizzata dalla coscienza di essere fatti in un certo modo, di avere entrambi una mentalità che non risulta limitata entro determinati confini, si possa accettare particolari eventi senza esserne sconvolti.” e parli di mentalità non limitata o di apertura, stai dando un giudizio di mentalità limitata e di chiusura su chi pensa che quella promiscuità sia anomala.


----------



## Bruja (19 Dicembre 2018)

Minas Tirith ha detto:


> Io davvero non so se sono io che scrivo in armeno antico o se sia tu a cercare nelle mie parole significati opposti a quelli effettivi.


Diciamo che se facessimo un referendum, qui che non siamo certo delle educande e dei collegiali, che percentuale credi accetterebbe quel tipo di tradimento? Poi ogni storia fa parte a sé ma esistono limiti che sono difficili da accettare, anche solo per l'amor proprio ed un minimo di considerazione del rapporto. 
In ogni realtà ognuno si contenta di quel che gli sta bene... esistono persone che per amore accettano tutto quello che "considerano" accettabile... altre che non vanno oltre quello che considerano un limite invalicabile, e quale sia è un fattore squisitamente personale.


----------



## Minas Tirith (19 Dicembre 2018)

*TRADUCO*

Se una simile situazione coinvolga due coniugi che abbiano sempre avuto, vicendevolmente, una apertura mentale tale da consentirsi esperienze coinvolgenti terze /quarte/quinte persone, è ovvio che la notizia di una tresca della moglie all’insaputa del marito verrebbe, da quest ultimo, accolta si con rabbia, ma non con lo sgomento con cui tale notizia verrebbe accolta da un marito che non ha mai nemmeno pensato alla possibilità di aperture di coppia del genere. 
Non ho detto di accettare alcunchè.


----------



## Bruja (20 Dicembre 2018)

Minas Tirith ha detto:


> Se una simile situazione coinvolga due coniugi che abbiano sempre avuto, vicendevolmente, una apertura mentale tale da consentirsi esperienze coinvolgenti terze /quarte/quinte persone, è ovvio che la notizia di una tresca della moglie all’insaputa del marito verrebbe, da quest ultimo, accolta si con rabbia, ma non con lo sgomento con cui tale notizia verrebbe accolta da un marito che non ha mai nemmeno pensato alla possibilità di aperture di coppia del genere.
> Non ho detto di accettare alcunchè.


In questi termini ci siamo ... parliamo di piani relazionali differenti nel rapporto, quindi adattabili a esigenze particolari.


----------



## perplesso (20 Dicembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Continua a mancarmi un passaggio. Qui viene descritta una donna madre di famiglia che fa vita casa/marito/figli e mi diventa una tossica che si da a orge solo andando dietro al primo pirla che fa il commesso in un supermercato. Si innamora di uno che dopo poco la porta ad andare con altre/i e poi questo la vorrebbe come compagna tanto da metterla alle strette verso il marito??? Cioè un uomo single che ha rapporti occasioni con altre persone e fa uso di una qualche droga chiede a una donna sposata con figli di lasciare il marito per far famiglia con lui??? Che ipoteticamente vorrebbe dire anche trovarsi a convivere con i figli di lei???


pare di sì


----------



## frodo (21 Dicembre 2018)

Per rispondere a [MENTION=7508]Marjanna[/MENTION] : le persone a volte cambiano repentinamente. Mia moglie , senza droghe e senza proposte di vita assieme da parte del trombatore , la scoprii fare cose simili.


----------



## spleen (21 Dicembre 2018)

frodo ha detto:


> Per rispondere a [MENTION=7508]Marjanna[/MENTION] : le persone a volte cambiano repentinamente. Mia moglie , senza droghe e senza proposte di vita assieme da parte del trombatore , la scoprii fare cose simili.


  In che senso?


----------



## frodo (21 Dicembre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> In che senso?


Assieme ad un suo collega esplorò varie forme geometriche... e varie combinazioni, lui però non le propose mai di lasciare la famiglia per lui e non usarono droghe


----------



## Marjanna (21 Dicembre 2018)

frodo ha detto:


> Assieme ad un suo collega esplorò varie forme geometriche... e varie combinazioni, lui però non le propose mai di lasciare la famiglia per lui e non usarono droghe


Mi dispiace per la tua situazione. Però se tua moglie ti tradiva certo non giocava a ramino con l'amante. 
Perchè voi uomini vi focalizzate così tanto su quanto ha fatto di sessuale con l'altro?
Da donna mi darebbe più fastidio che possano essersi detti frasi dolci, dichiarazioni d'amore o cose del genere. L'idea di avere qualcuno che mi stava vicino coccolandosi nell'idea di un'altro/a (qualcuno che era li col corpo ma altrove con la mente).


----------



## Jimbo123 (21 Dicembre 2018)

frodo ha detto:


> Assieme ad un suo collega esplorò varie forme geometriche... e varie combinazioni, lui però non le propose mai di lasciare la famiglia per lui e non usarono droghe


Beh, mica è scemo. Si è fatto le scopate eccitanti con tua moglie e le rotture di palle le ha lasciate a te. Sinceramente sto fatto di " non voler lasciare la famiglia" lo vedo come una aggravante, perché ti trovi davanti una persona che non vuole decidere, che vuole tutto senza senza dover sacrificare nulla. È alla fine è quello che è successo nel tuo caso: ha avuto il sesso promiscuo e s'è tenuta il marito. Io sinceramente non ce la farei a restare senza quantomeno contraccambiare, perché altrimenti resterebbe sempre quello squilibrio creato dal tradimento.


----------



## Foglia (21 Dicembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Mi dispiace per la tua situazione. Però se tua moglie ti tradiva certo non giocava a ramino con l'amante.
> Perchè voi uomini vi focalizzate così tanto su quanto ha fatto di sessuale con l'altro?
> Da donna mi darebbe più fastidio che possano essersi detti frasi dolci, dichiarazioni d'amore o cose del genere. L'idea di avere qualcuno che mi stava vicino coccolandosi nell'idea di un'altro/a (qualcuno che era li col corpo ma altrove con la mente).


Credo che con forme geometriche intendesse dire con numeri e combinazioni variabili di altri partner in contemporanea.


----------



## Jimbo123 (21 Dicembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Mi dispiace per la tua situazione. Però se tua moglie ti tradiva certo non giocava a ramino con l'amante.
> Perchè voi uomini vi focalizzate così tanto su quanto ha fatto di sessuale con l'altro?
> Da donna mi darebbe più fastidio che possano essersi detti frasi dolci, dichiarazioni d'amore o cose del genere. L'idea di avere qualcuno che mi stava vicino coccolandosi nell'idea di un'altro/a (qualcuno che era li col corpo ma altrove con la mente).


Perché negli uomini c'è quella componente competitiva primordiale. Sapere che la "propria" (tra virgolette per evitare malintesi) donna ha concesso all'amante tutte le posizioni del kamasutra ti porta a pensare che:
1) l'amante la attrae si più fisicamente
2) l'amante è più bravo
3) l'amante è più dotato 

Di solito le ragioni sono queste.


----------



## danny (21 Dicembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Mi dispiace per la tua situazione. Però se tua moglie ti tradiva certo non giocava a ramino con l'amante.
> *Perchè voi uomini vi focalizzate così tanto su quanto ha fatto di sessuale con l'altro?
> *Da donna mi darebbe più fastidio che possano essersi detti frasi dolci, dichiarazioni d'amore o cose del genere. L'idea di avere qualcuno che mi stava vicino coccolandosi nell'idea di un'altro/a (qualcuno che era li col corpo ma altrove con la mente).


Perché l'uomo compete con altri uomini per ottenere una donna, fin dall'adolescenza.
Mia figlia ha 5 spasimanti. Uno solo ce l'ha fatta ed è il suo ragazzino.
Fino a 40/50 anni questo è l'equilibrio, tanto che volgarmente si usa il termine "darla" e non il corrispondente al maschile, come se fare l'amore fosse una concessione femminile.
Con avanzare dell'età l'equilibrio si inverte.
Alla donna preme invece di aver fatto la scelta giusta tra gli spasimanti, in maniera che il progetto di vita che ha in mente non venga tradito.
Quando la donna tradisce è come se dichiarasse di aver fatto una scelta sbagliata e immediatamente l'uomo mostra la sua componente competitiva.
Va detto comunque che anche le donne mostrano un non dissimile atteggiamento, ma più legato ad aspetti che considerano seduttivi (il corpo, l'età), legati cioè ad assicurarsi un numero adeguato - relativamente all'inclinazione individuale - di partner disponibili  tra cui sceglierne (nella migliore delle ipotesi) uno.


----------



## Foglia (21 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Perché l'uomo compete con altri uomini per ottenere una donna, fin dall'adolescenza.
> Mia figlia ha 5 spasimanti. Uno solo ce l'ha fatta ed è il suo ragazzino.
> Fino a 40/50 anni questo è l'equilibrio, tanto che volgarmente si usa il termine "darla" e non il corrispondente al maschile, come se fare l'amore fosse una concessione femminile.
> Con avanzare dell'età l'equilibrio si inverte.
> Alla donna preme invece di aver fatto la scelta giusta tra gli spasimanti, in maniera che il progetto di vita che ha in mente non venga tradito.


Ellapeppa 

Se così fosse un uomo sarebbe mediamente impegnato nel corteggiarne 5 alla volta.

Siete così stronzi? Non tirare in ballo cose tipo salvaguardia della specie


----------



## danny (21 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ellapeppa
> 
> Se così fosse un uomo sarebbe mediamente impegnato nel corteggiarne 5 alla volta.
> 
> Siete così stronzi? Non tirare in ballo cose tipo salvaguardia della specie


Dipende.
Chi è "stronzo?" lo fa (ma non lo dice). 
Gli altri sono come me.
Finché non si stufano, almeno.
E capiscono che non essere almeno un po' stronzi non fa bene.


----------



## Marjanna (21 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Perché l'uomo compete con altri uomini per ottenere una donna, fin dall'adolescenza.
> Mia figlia ha 5 spasimanti. Uno solo ce l'ha fatta ed è il suo ragazzino.
> Fino a 40/50 anni questo è l'equilibrio, tanto che volgarmente si usa il termine "darla" e non il corrispondente al maschile, come se fare l'amore fosse una concessione femminile.
> Con avanzare dell'età l'equilibrio si inverte.
> ...


In natura è così infatti. Alcuni animali femmine hanno persino modificato il loro apparato riproduttivo per evitare di non farsi fecondare da chi non vogliono (non evitano il rapporto ma la fecondazione). Sono i maschi che fanno riti e parate per farsi notare.

L'uccello giardiniere fa delle cose straordinarie per attirare una femmina 

[video=youtube_share;08xZeU6Aksc]https://youtu.be/08xZeU6Aksc[/video]


----------



## danny (21 Dicembre 2018)

C'è uno che conosco.
Ha collezionato due di picche fin oltre ai 30 anni.
Bruttarello, con un po' di fisime sue, si ritrovava a concentrarsi su una donna alla volta senza arrivare mai oltre il due di picche.
Nel frattempo è passata la sua vita senza un risultato pratico e ovviamente, trovandosi vergine a una certa età, era pure diventato lo zimbello di chi lo conosceva e le donne lo schifavano ancora di più. 
Si è attaccato a un numero imprecisato di chat, aprendo numerosi fronti d'attacco.
A un certo punto si è trovato un'agenda fitta di donne più (poche) o meno (tante) interessate.
Tra tutte una ha accettato la sua corte tra quella dei tanti altri uomini ed è divenuta la sua ragazza.
Lui per ottenere un risultato ha usato la stessa modalità usata dalle donne.
Arrivare a poter ugualmente scegliere facendosi scegliere.
A mali estremi...:carneval:


----------



## danny (21 Dicembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> In natura è così infatti. Alcuni animali femmine hanno persino modificato il loro apparato riproduttivo per evitare di non farsi fecondare da chi non vogliono (non evitano il rapporto ma la fecondazione). Sono i maschi che fanno riti e parate per farsi notare.
> 
> L'uccello giardiniere fa delle cose straordinarie per attirare una femmina


Non siamo infatti molto diversi, salvo il fatto che facciamo più elucubrazioni.


----------



## Foglia (21 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Dipende.
> Chi è "stronzo?" lo fa (ma non lo dice).
> Gli altri sono come me.
> Finché non si stufano, almeno.
> E capiscono che non essere almeno un po' stronzi non fa bene.


Mi stresserei solo al pensiero


----------



## Minas Tirith (21 Dicembre 2018)

Credo che oltre alla competizione ci sia qualcosa di più. Una moglie, compagna, è una donna che agli occhi di chi le è accanto appare come qualcosa di prezioso, di virtuoso, di pulito, una persona con la quale ci si sente al sicuro, a cui ci si affida e per la quale si è disposti a buttarsi nel fuoco. Una persona della cui sicurezza e serenità ci si sente responsabili e la cui ammirazione costituisce motivo di orgoglio. Scoprirne un tradimento, vuol dire che determinati aspetti, che fanno parte di quell'insieme di cose che costituiscono l'intimità tra due persone che si amano (quel qualcosa che è prezioso perchè è un momento che appartiene solo alla coppia e che ne caratterizza l'unione), sono stati condivisi con altra persona, spezzando, irrimediabilmente, tutto ciò che rendeva "NOI".


----------



## Lostris (21 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Perché l'uomo compete con altri uomini per ottenere una donna, fin dall'adolescenza.
> Mia figlia* ha 5 spasimanti*. Uno solo ce l'ha fatta ed è il suo ragazzino.
> *Fino a 40/50 anni questo è l'equilibrio,* tanto che volgarmente si usa il termine "darla" e non il corrispondente al maschile, come se fare l'amore fosse una concessione femminile.
> Con avanzare dell'età l'equilibrio si inverte.
> ...


E dove diavolo sono tutti?!? :rotfl:


----------



## Bruja (21 Dicembre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> E dove diavolo sono tutti?!? :rotfl:


Tante chiacchiere e poi ... si imboscano !!! :rotfl:


----------



## Marjanna (21 Dicembre 2018)

E quegli uomini che poi divulgano messaggi privati e personali a terzi o in rete (alcuni anche foto private) come li spiegate...


----------



## Bruja (21 Dicembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> E quegli uomini che poi divulgano messaggi privati e personali a terzi o in rete (alcuni anche foto private) come li spiegate...


Non sono da spiegare, sono da descrivere, gonfiano l'ego divulgando le loro conquiste... di solito sono quelli che concludono di meno o pescano a strascico, i veri seduttori sono discreti.


----------



## Marjanna (21 Dicembre 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> Non sono da spiegare, sono da descrivere, gonfiano l'ego divulgando le loro conquiste... di solito sono quelli che concludono di meno o pescano a strascico, i veri seduttori sono discreti.


Il mio ex l'aveva fatto. Un messaggio privato che aveva senso in un X contesto legato a quanto vissuto fra noi in passato, ma preso e sbattuto in rete cosi faceva parecchio di me una puttana.
La mia sensazione è stata quella almeno, come se certe cose riservate ad una dimensione privata fossero al centro di una piazza.


----------



## Bruja (21 Dicembre 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Il mio ex l'aveva fatto. Un messaggio privato che aveva senso in un X contesto legato a quanto vissuto fra noi in passato, ma preso e sbattuto in rete cosi faceva parecchio di me una puttana.
> La mia sensazione è stata quella almeno, come se certe cose riservate ad una dimensione privata fossero al centro di una piazza.


Come seduttori quelli sono della categoria "vorrebbero ma non possono..." insomma sono dei quaquaraquà...


----------



## frodo (21 Dicembre 2018)

Dopo litigate furibonde , porte sbattute e quasi due anni di calvario inframmezzato da riavvicinamenti e momenti di confronto a cuore aperto , abbiamo provato ad esplorare assieme una sessualità più disinvolta .


----------



## Minas Tirith (21 Dicembre 2018)

frodo ha detto:


> Dopo litigate furibonde , porte sbattute e quasi due anni di calvario inframmezzato da riavvicinamenti e momenti di confronto a cuore aperto , abbiamo provato ad esplorare assieme una sessualità più disinvolta .


Disinvolta sta per “aperta” o per “esplicita”?


----------



## Lostris (21 Dicembre 2018)

frodo ha detto:


> Dopo litigate furibonde , porte sbattute e quasi due anni di calvario inframmezzato da riavvicinamenti e momenti di confronto a cuore aperto , abbiamo provato ad esplorare assieme una sessualità più disinvolta .


E adesso state meglio?


----------



## Bruja (21 Dicembre 2018)

Minas Tirith ha detto:


> Disinvolta sta per “aperta” o per “esplicita”?



.
......:cooldue:


----------



## Paolo123 (21 Dicembre 2018)

Auguri di buon natale tutti.


----------



## danny (22 Dicembre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> E dove diavolo sono tutti?!? :rotfl:


Tu hai già scelto.


----------



## Minas Tirith (22 Dicembre 2018)

Paolo123 ha detto:


> Auguri di buon natale tutti.


Buon Natale!


----------



## Lostris (22 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Tu hai già scelto.


Peró, parlando in generale, se questa fosse una condizione sufficiente allo scoraggiamento, non ci sarebbero tradimenti... o no?


----------



## frodo (22 Dicembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Credo che con forme geometriche intendesse dire con numeri e combinazioni variabili di altri partner in contemporanea.


Si con più partners in varie combinazioni e situazioni . Adesso assieme siamo più per lo scambio coppia magari a volte con un singolo in più .


----------



## danny (24 Dicembre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Peró, parlando in generale, se questa fosse una condizione sufficiente allo scoraggiamento, non ci sarebbero tradimenti... o no?


In generale, regole rigide non esistono.


----------



## alberto15 (24 Dicembre 2018)

Jimbo123 ha detto:


> Perché negli uomini c'è quella componente competitiva primordiale. Sapere che la "propria" (tra virgolette per evitare malintesi) donna ha concesso all'amante tutte le posizioni del kamasutra ti porta a pensare che:
> 1) l'amante la attrae si più fisicamente
> 2) l'amante è più bravo
> 3) l'amante è più dotato
> ...


aggiungo :

1) La moglie e' innamorata dell'amante
1 bis) La moglie cerca "rassicurazioni" con l'altro , non necessariamente sessuali anche se lo sembrano.
2) la moglie non ha il coraggio di chiedere "certe cose " al marito mentre con l'amante si sente libera (mica deve pulire casa pagare le bollette e fare la spesa, con lui)


----------



## alberto15 (24 Dicembre 2018)

frodo ha detto:


> Assieme ad un suo collega esplorò varie forme geometriche... e varie combinazioni, lui però non le propose mai di lasciare la famiglia per lui e non usarono droghe


su racconta, non fare il timido, mi interessa dato che sono ...come dire... coinvolto personalmente in situazione simile


----------



## frodo (24 Dicembre 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> su racconta, non fare il timido, mi interessa dato che sono ...come dire... coinvolto personalmente in situazione simile


Non penso interessi ai più . Buone feste


----------



## Brunetta (24 Dicembre 2018)

L’amante fa sentire diversa, affascinante e perfetta. A casa con i capelli sporchi, dopo aver fritto le triglie, un po’ meno :carneval:


----------



## Paolo123 (4 Gennaio 2019)

*Mi separo.*

Ho comunicato a mia moglie di volermi separare.  Sono stato da un avvocato, ho spiegato le mie condizioni economiche.
Per il momento, purtroppo devo rimandare.
Ma ho deciso di andare via di casa e andare dai miei, sono in attesa che arrivi la lettera dell'avvocato, dove viene descritto il motivo del mio allontanamento, verseró una parte del mio stipendio sul conto come assegno.
Un amico mi ospita in un monolocale per un po, devo solo pagare le utenze, questo mi permetterà di non fare tanti km al giorno.
Fatto due conti quello che risparmio di benzina, pago le utenze. 
In oltre ho la possibilità per i primi tempi di stare con i figli e dare un distacco più soft. 
Se tutto va bene per la metà del mese sono fuori.


----------



## patroclo (4 Gennaio 2019)

Paolo123 ha detto:


> Ho comunicato a mia moglie di volermi separare.  Sono stato da un avvocato, ho spiegato le mie condizioni economiche.
> Per il momento, purtroppo devo rimandare.
> Ma ho deciso di andare via di casa e andare dai miei, sono in attesa che arrivi la lettera dell'avvocato, dove viene descritto il motivo del mio allontanamento, verseró una parte del mio stipendio sul conto come assegno.
> Un amico mi ospita in un monolocale per un po, devo solo pagare le utenze, questo mi permetterà di non fare tanti km al giorno.
> ...


In bocca al lupo!
 avete già parlato con i figli?


----------



## Paolo123 (4 Gennaio 2019)

Ecco, su questo vorrei dei consigli,
Vorrei trovare le parole giuste, e mi chiedo quale sono le parole giuste?
Grazie per gli auguri.


----------



## void (4 Gennaio 2019)

Paolo123 ha detto:


> Ecco, su questo vorrei dei consigli,
> Vorrei trovare le parole giuste, e mi chiedo quale sono le parole giuste?
> Grazie per gli auguri.


Tendenzialmente cerca di preservare l'immagine di tua moglie come madre. Se riuscissi ad evitare di parlare della vicenda sarebbe meglio. 
Che età hanno?

Inviato dal mio SM-G965F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Brunetta (4 Gennaio 2019)

Paolo123 ha detto:


> Ecco, su questo vorrei dei consigli,
> Vorrei trovare le parole giuste, e mi chiedo quale sono le parole giuste?
> Grazie per gli auguri.


Dipende dalla età.
I bambini vogliono essere rassicurati su due cose: 1) non sparisci per loro e ci sarai sempre. 2) loro non c’entrano niente con il rapporto tra i genitori, non hanno fatto niente di sbagliato e non devono fare niente per farvi tornare insieme.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Gennaio 2019)

Paolo123 ha detto:


> Ho comunicato a mia moglie di volermi separare.  Sono stato da un avvocato, ho spiegato le mie condizioni economiche.
> Per il momento, purtroppo devo rimandare.
> Ma ho deciso di andare via di casa e andare dai miei, sono in attesa che arrivi la lettera dell'avvocato, dove viene descritto il motivo del mio allontanamento, verseró una parte del mio stipendio sul conto come assegno.
> Un amico mi ospita in un monolocale per un po, devo solo pagare le utenze, questo mi permetterà di non fare tanti km al giorno.
> ...


Hai fatto bene. Hai anche trovato una buona soluzione. 
:abbraccio:


----------



## Jacaranda (4 Gennaio 2019)

Paolo123 ha detto:


> Ecco, su questo vorrei dei consigli,
> Vorrei trovare le parole giuste, e mi chiedo quale sono le parole giuste?
> Grazie per gli auguri.


Mi spiace molto. Non riesco neppure a immaginare come poter ridurre al massimo l’impatto della separazione sui bimbi. 
Non sarà facile e ci vorrà tempo prima di raggiungere nuovi equilibri. 
Importante credo sia concordare con la madre i contenuti della spiegazione, perché non ricevano input discordanti e destabilizzanti.
Pensi sia possibile ?


----------



## patroclo (4 Gennaio 2019)

void ha detto:


> Tendenzialmente cerca di preservare l'immagine di tua moglie come madre. Se riuscissi ad evitare di parlare della vicenda sarebbe meglio.
> Che età hanno?
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G965F utilizzando Tapatalk


la vicenda deve assolutamente stare fuori dalla questione



Brunetta ha detto:


> Dipende dalla età.
> I bambini vogliono essere rassicurati su due cose: 1) non sparisci per loro e ci sarai sempre. 2) loro non c’entrano niente con il rapporto tra i genitori, non hanno fatto niente di sbagliato e non *devono fare niente per farvi tornare insieme*.


Straquoto, magari sul neretto soprassiederi per il momento 



Jacaranda ha detto:


> Mi spiace molto. Non riesco neppure a immaginare come poter ridurre al massimo l’impatto della separazione sui bimbi.
> Non sarà facile e ci vorrà tempo prima di raggiungere nuovi equilibri.
> Importante credo sia concordare con la madre i contenuti della spiegazione, perché non ricevano input discordanti e destabilizzanti.
> Pensi sia possibile ?


L'impatto non si può ridurre, fossi in te non lo direi all'ultimo momento quando hai le valige già pronte, qualche giorno mi sembra il minimo per far digerire e rassicurarli (1/2 settimane? )

Sul concordare non ci sono dubbi


----------



## Paolo123 (4 Gennaio 2019)

void ha detto:


> Tendenzialmente cerca di preservare l'immagine di tua moglie come madre. Se riuscissi ad evitare di parlare della vicenda sarebbe meglio.
> Che età hanno?
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G965F utilizzando Tapatalk


Si su questo sono pienamente d'accordo, 
Credo che a nessun figlio piacerebbe sentire dire dal padre quando troia sia stata la madre.
Ho evitato anche alla mia famiglia di sapere la verità. 
8 e 10 anni.


----------



## Paolo123 (4 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dipende dalla età.
> I bambini vogliono essere rassicurati su due cose: 1) non sparisci per loro e ci sarai sempre. 2) loro non c’entrano niente con il rapporto tra i genitori, non hanno fatto niente di sbagliato e non devono fare niente per farvi tornare insieme.


Sulla 2 sono pienamente d'accordo. 
Cosa intendi per sparire?


----------



## Paolo123 (4 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Mi spiace molto. Non riesco neppure a immaginare come poter ridurre al massimo l’impatto della separazione sui bimbi.
> Non sarà facile e ci vorrà tempo prima di raggiungere nuovi equilibri.
> Importante credo sia concordare con la madre i contenuti della spiegazione, perché non ricevano input discordanti e destabilizzanti.
> Pensi sia possibile ?


Credo di sì, se si vuole veramente bene ai figli, tutto è possibile,  ho dovuto agire con un po' di astuzia, mia moglie sa che staremo separati per un po di tempo, essendo che non posso permettermi di pagare una separazione legale, gli ho detto che questo tempo mi serve per riflettere e prendere una dacisione.  Quindi in cuor mio so quello che voglio, lei nutre una possibilità che io ritorni.
Questo renderà più facile parlare tutti e 4 insieme.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Gennaio 2019)

Paolo123 ha detto:


> Sulla 2 sono pienamente d'accordo.
> Cosa intendi per sparire?


Probabilmente hanno qualche compagno che non ha più visto il padre che si è reso irreperibile. Potrebbero avere questo dubbio. Anche il punto 2 è una rassicurazione da dare a richiesta.
Non vanno anticipate cose che non hanno in testa.


----------



## Paolo123 (4 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Probabilmente hanno qualche compagno che non ha più visto il padre che si è reso irreperibile. Potrebbero avere questo dubbio. Anche il punto 2 è una rassicurazione da dare a richiesta.
> Non vanno anticipate cose che non hanno in testa.


La situazione non facile, Brunetta per qualche mese resto ancora qui, ma per me qua non c'è un futuro roseo,  nutro sempre di trovare un lavoro all'estero, e se non lo fatto fino ad ora è perché non volevo stare lontano da lei e dai miei figli. Ora tutto è cambiato. 
Mi restano solo i figli, e sono pronto a sacrificarmi per non fare mancare niente. 
Anche se devo restare per lunghi mesi lontano senza vederli.  Se ci fossero altre possibilità lo farei.


----------



## Lostris (4 Gennaio 2019)

Paolo123 ha detto:


> La situazione non facile, Brunetta per qualche mese resto ancora qui, ma per me qua non c'è un futuro roseo,  nutro sempre di trovare un lavoro all'estero, e se non lo fatto fino ad ora è perché non volevo stare lontano da lei e dai miei figli. Ora tutto è cambiato.
> Mi restano solo i figli, e sono pronto a sacrificarmi per non fare mancare niente.
> Anche se devo restare per lunghi mesi lontano senza vederli.  Se ci fossero altre possibilità lo farei.


Non so. 
Secondo me se hai la possibilità di restare nei paraggi sarebbe molto meglio.

Ora sembra più uno scappare da lei, che non far mancare niente a loro... a maggior ragione se il deterrente a quel tipo di scelta era la famiglia.
Famiglia che resta, anche con la coppia andata a ramengo, e forse proprio per questo la tua presenza e il modo che troverai per esserci sarà ancora più importante.

A quell’età certi “sacrifici” lì leggi semplicemente come abbandono, anche perché, a meno che non si parli di bisogni primari, è altro quello che conta.


----------



## Rosarose (4 Gennaio 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Non so.
> Secondo me se hai la possibilità di restare nei paraggi sarebbe molto meglio.
> 
> Ora sembra più uno scappare da lei, che non far mancare niente a loro... a maggior ragione se il deterrente a quel tipo di scelta era la famiglia.
> ...


Concordo! Fai di tutto per rimanere vicino ai tuoi figli, la separazione sarà già un piccolo terremoto per loro, io non aggiungerei anche la lontananza, del loro papà, in più rimarrei anche per monitorare il comportamento della tua ex.
In bocca a lupo per tutto e coraggio!





Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Bruja (4 Gennaio 2019)

Inutile darti ulteriori consigli o rassicurazioni, a questo punto quello che devi curare ovviamente è che l'impatto per i figli sia il più soft possibile.  Se lei avrà un minimo di coscienza dovrebbe agevolare le cose...


----------



## Marjanna (4 Gennaio 2019)

Paolo123 ha detto:


> Ho comunicato a mia moglie di volermi separare.  Sono stato da un avvocato, ho spiegato le mie condizioni economiche.
> Per il momento, purtroppo devo rimandare.
> Ma ho deciso di andare via di casa e andare dai miei, sono in attesa che arrivi la lettera dell'avvocato, dove viene descritto il motivo del mio allontanamento, verseró una parte del mio stipendio sul conto come assegno.
> Un amico mi ospita in un monolocale per un po, devo solo pagare le utenze, questo mi permetterà di non fare tanti km al giorno.
> ...


Un abbraccio... per quanto poco può valere.
Mi sembra [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION] ti abbia dato dei buoni consigli, credo ci sia passata in prima persona percui parla per esperienza vissuta.



Lostris ha detto:


> Non so.
> Secondo me se hai la possibilità di restare nei paraggi sarebbe molto meglio.
> 
> Ora sembra più uno scappare da lei, che non far mancare niente a loro...  a maggior ragione se il deterrente a quel tipo di scelta era la  famiglia.
> ...


L'ha già detto che non ce l'ha. Per far quadrare i bilanci il lavoro all'estero gli servirebbe per avere un guadagno maggiore. 
La prima ipotesi di restare in casa era proprio legata a problemi economici.
Io  credo per i figli ci vorrà del tempo come normale sia, ma piuttosto di  avere un futuro con una farsa in casa.. Poi ognuno sceglie il suo  percorso. Questo ancora deve iniziare. Intanto si parla di teoria.


----------



## Paolo123 (4 Gennaio 2019)

Voi proprio non riuscite a capire, io non scappo,  ma ditemi voi con uno stipendio da 1.100  Euro, compreso di assegni familiare 10 ore di lavoro al giorno,
Se mi va bene, se no diventano 11 e qualche volta pure 12 ore,  lo stipendio non cambia, devo continuare? 
Ovvio che con questo cambiamento dovrò rinunciare a piccole cose che ogni tanto ci cencedevamo.


----------



## Paolo123 (4 Gennaio 2019)

Aggiungo che questo non sarà nel immediato, credo che passeranno alcuni mesi prima che io vado via.


----------



## Bruja (4 Gennaio 2019)

A me pare di aver capito benissimo, ma forse intendi qualcosa al di là delle tue parole.  
Penso che tu debba regalarti una possibilità, per faticosa che sia, di vivere finalmente in modo dinamico il tuo futuro, pur assolvendo ai tuoi doveri.
Alla fine sei comunque il miglior giudice della tua realtà, ti auguro di intraprendere la via più costruttiva sia per te che per i tuoi figli.  Cerca semplicemente di lasciar andare le motivazioni che ti hanno portato a queste scelte, ormai non hanno alcuna valenza, sono il passato, occupati del futuro...


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Benvenuto (si fa per dire) nel club.
> E' particolare come vi siano donne che non riescono ad avere tempo per sé, lavorano e curano figli, e vengono tradite.
> E donne che hanno molto tempo da dedicare ai figli non lavorando e tradiscono.
> Sembra quasi che ad aver tempo si tradisca più o meno tutti.


Non solo tempo ma si, abbastanza vero.


----------



## Marjanna (4 Gennaio 2019)

Premesso che sono veramente a zero di quanto riguarda l'iter di separazione (rapporti legali), e quindi non so se quanto sto per scrivere sia l'ennesima balla che mi è stata rifilata.
Il mio ex molti anni fa per un periodo è uscito di casa -senza essere legalmente separato- e poi vi ha fatto ritorno (non so in che termini) perchè l'avvocato gli aveva sconsigliato la separazione legale per questioni economiche.
Di questo ho visto screen a video di una mail e di un contratto di locazione (potrebbero essere stati modificati/falsati).
Se però fosse possibile magari lui potrebbe in un primo tempo uscire di casa poi se non se la sente tornare a casa...
chi ne sa più di me conferma o smentisca.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Gennaio 2019)

Paolo123 ha detto:


> La situazione non facile, Brunetta per qualche mese resto ancora qui, ma per me qua non c'è un futuro roseo,  nutro sempre di trovare un lavoro all'estero, e se non lo fatto fino ad ora è perché non volevo stare lontano da lei e dai miei figli. Ora tutto è cambiato.
> Mi restano solo i figli, e sono pronto a sacrificarmi per non fare mancare niente.
> Anche se devo restare per lunghi mesi lontano senza vederli.  Se ci fossero altre possibilità lo farei.


Lavorare lontano, soprattutto oggi con Skype, non significa non vedersi. Certamente caricheresti tua moglie di tutta la quotidianità, dopo aver deciso che non è equilibrata.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Gennaio 2019)

Paolo123 ha detto:


> Voi proprio non riuscite a capire, io non scappo,  ma ditemi voi con uno stipendio da 1.100  Euro, compreso di assegni familiare 10 ore di lavoro al giorno,
> Se mi va bene, se no diventano 11 e qualche volta pure 12 ore,  lo stipendio non cambia, devo continuare?
> Ovvio che con questo cambiamento dovrò rinunciare a piccole cose che ogni tanto ci cencedevamo.





Paolo123 ha detto:


> Aggiungo che questo non sarà nel immediato, credo che passeranno alcuni mesi prima che io vado via.


Il lavoro è una buona giustificazione per la lontananza fisica. È una cosa comprensibile. Ma la possibilità è già concreta?


----------



## Minas Tirith (5 Gennaio 2019)

Quel che mi fa rabbia è che, tirando le somme, chi sarà costretto a pagare è la persona che non ha la benchè minima colpa. Mi parte davvero l’embolo su sta cosa. Lei per anni fa quel che ha fatto, ma sarà lui a dover andar via di casa, sarà lui che i figli vedranno andar via e che, nella loro legittima ingenuità, identificheranno come “responsabile” della rottura (a bambini di 8 e 10 anni puoi dare la più equilibrata delle spiegazioni, ma non lasceranno mai perdere la circostanza che chi vada via sia lui e non lei). Questo finchè non saranno abb grandi da poter conoscere la verità. Lei continuerà la sua vita, rimarrà in casa sua, libera e quieta. Perdona la schiettezza, ma il resto della famiglia, per me, dovrebbe sapere chi lei sia realmente e perchè hai deciso di separarti. Ti sei fatto carico del danno, ma la beffa no. Per piacere, no. Passare anche per lo sfasciafamiglie non devi accettarlo.


----------



## Moni (5 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lavorare lontano, soprattutto oggi con Skype, non significa non vedersi. Certamente caricheresti tua moglie di tutta la quotidianità, dopo aver deciso che non è equilibrata.


Non è la stessa cosa 
Credimi 
Poi a tutto ci si abitua anche perché 1100 euro in effetti e insistenibile
Da separati poi...


----------



## Paolo123 (5 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il lavoro è una buona giustificazione per la lontananza fisica. È una cosa comprensibile. Ma la possibilità è già concreta?


Si Brunetta, se vorrei, con l'aiuto di mio fratello anche domani. 
Sono io che resto per fare le cose con calma, 
Non voglio che il distacco sia netto. 
Se tutto va bene credo per aprile o maggio, 
Oppure dopo l'estate. 
Hai ragione sul fatto di sentirsi e vedersi con la tecnologia di oggi, e un grande vantaggio.


----------



## Paolo123 (5 Gennaio 2019)

Minas Tirith ha detto:


> Quel che mi fa rabbia è che, tirando le somme, chi sarà costretto a pagare è la persona che non ha la benchè minima colpa. Mi parte davvero l’embolo su sta cosa. Lei per anni fa quel che ha fatto, ma sarà lui a dover andar via di casa, sarà lui che i figli vedranno andar via e che, nella loro legittima ingenuità, identificheranno come “responsabile” della rottura (a bambini di 8 e 10 anni puoi dare la più equilibrata delle spiegazioni, ma non lasceranno mai perdere la circostanza che chi vada via sia lui e non lei). Questo finchè non saranno abb grandi da poter conoscere la verità. Lei continuerà la sua vita, rimarrà in casa sua, libera e quieta. Perdona la schiettezza, ma il resto della famiglia, per me, dovrebbe sapere chi lei sia realmente e perchè hai deciso di separarti. Ti sei fatto carico del danno, ma la beffa no. Per piacere, no. Passare anche per lo sfasciafamiglie non devi accettarlo.


Prima o poi la verità verrà sempre a galla, 
Non tutta spero, per lei, non per me.


----------



## Paolo123 (5 Gennaio 2019)

Aggiungo, che non ha mai fatto uso di droghe, e disposta anche a farsi le analisi.
E dopo le feste abbiamo deciso di farle.
Se andrò via, non voglio avere questo dubbio.


----------



## Bruja (5 Gennaio 2019)

Paolo123 ha detto:


> Aggiungo, che non ha mai fatto uso di droghe, e disposta anche a farsi le analisi.
> E dopo le feste abbiamo deciso di farle.
> Se andrò via, non voglio avere questo dubbio.



Dubbio legittimo che aiuta te per formarti il quadro più preciso, ma la valenza come danno familiare è relativa. Come ti hanno detto, occupati dei figli e della loro frequentazione con tutta  la tecologia a disposizione e devi dire chiaro a lei che non accetterai alcun tipo di furbata in questo senso... Sai, finchè sei presente va tutto ok, quando non ci sarai fisicamente sarà bene accertarsi che la signora non faccia azioni negative nei tuoi confronti... alla fine sarebbe idiota pagare ulteriormente il costo morale già pesante che sopporti nella famiglia.


----------



## Rosarose (5 Gennaio 2019)

Paolo123 ha detto:


> Aggiungo, che non ha mai fatto uso di droghe, e disposta anche a farsi le analisi.
> E dopo le feste abbiamo deciso di farle.
> Se andrò via, non voglio avere questo dubbio.


Saggio!

Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## patroclo (5 Gennaio 2019)

Paolo123 ha detto:


> Aggiungo che questo non sarà nel immediato, credo che passeranno alcuni mesi prima che io vado via.


Domanda che mi sorge spontanea nella tua situazione: ma visto che comunque vuoi andare all'estero per lavorare, vale la pena mettere i figli a conoscenza della separazione da tua moglie?

Non vorrei che vivessero una contraddizzione il tuo rassicurarli sulla tua presenza e poi partire


----------



## void (5 Gennaio 2019)

ermik ha detto:


> Domanda che mi sorge spontanea nella tua situazione: ma visto che comunque vuoi andare all'estero per lavorare, vale la pena mettere i figli a conoscenza della separazione da tua moglie?
> 
> Non vorrei che vivessero una contraddizzione il tuo rassicurarli sulla tua presenza e poi partire


Non dici affatto male. Magari solo un discorso generico su problemi di rapporto e necessità di andare a lavorare all'estero, poi le cose verranno da se.

Inviato dal mio SM-G965F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Gennaio 2019)

Minas Tirith ha detto:


> Quel che mi fa rabbia è che, tirando le somme, chi sarà costretto a pagare è la persona che non ha la benchè minima colpa. Mi parte davvero l’embolo su sta cosa. Lei per anni fa quel che ha fatto, ma sarà lui a dover andar via di casa, sarà lui che i figli vedranno andar via e che, nella loro legittima ingenuità, identificheranno come “responsabile” della rottura (a bambini di 8 e 10 anni puoi dare la più equilibrata delle spiegazioni, ma non lasceranno mai perdere la circostanza che chi vada via sia lui e non lei). Questo finchè non saranno abb grandi da poter conoscere la verità. Lei continuerà la sua vita, rimarrà in casa sua, libera e quieta. Perdona la schiettezza, ma il resto della famiglia, per me, dovrebbe sapere chi lei sia realmente e perchè hai deciso di separarti. Ti sei fatto carico del danno, ma la beffa no. Per piacere, no. Passare anche per lo sfasciafamiglie non devi accettarlo.


Rilassati che ti parte un embolo :rotfl:


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Gennaio 2019)

ermik ha detto:


> Domanda che mi sorge spontanea nella tua situazione: ma visto che comunque vuoi andare all'estero per lavorare, vale la pena mettere i figli a conoscenza della separazione da tua moglie?
> 
> Non vorrei che vivessero una contraddizzione il tuo rassicurarli sulla tua presenza e poi partire


Sai che ciò che dici ha estremamente senso?


----------



## Jacaranda (5 Gennaio 2019)

ermik ha detto:


> Domanda che mi sorge spontanea nella tua situazione: ma visto che comunque vuoi andare all'estero per lavorare, vale la pena mettere i figli a conoscenza della separazione da tua moglie?
> 
> Non vorrei che vivessero una contraddizzione il tuo rassicurarli sulla tua presenza e poi partire


Osservazione molto molto lucida. Potrebbe essere un’ottima soluzione


----------



## Bruja (5 Gennaio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Osservazione molto molto lucida. Potrebbe essere un’ottima soluzione


Sempre che sia supportato dalla moglie... sto pensando ai mesi ed ai primi anni a venire, questa soluzione può essere solo temporanea.
Nulla vieta che la signora abbia prima o poi una storia che sarebbe stridente con la versione data, obbligandola ad una forzosa clandestinità.


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Gennaio 2019)

Bruja ha detto:


> Sempre che sia supportato dalla moglie... sto pensando ai mesi ed ai primi anni a venire, questa soluzione può essere solo temporanea.
> Nulla vieta che la signora abbia prima o poi una storia che sarebbe stridente con la versione data, obbligandola ad una forzosa clandestinità.


Mariti e mogli passano, i figli restano. Nulla vieta nemmeno che la signora sia un'ottima madre anche se lascerà qualche sera a casa i ragazzini con la baby-sitter per andarsi a divertire.


----------



## Bruja (5 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Mariti e mogli passano, i figli restano. Nulla vieta nemmeno che la signora sia un'ottima madre anche se lascerà qualche sera a casa i ragazzini con la baby-sitter per andarsi a divertire.


Non considerei i ragazzini così plasmabili, la baby sitter va bene, ma è l'aria che si respira che rende un ambiente "domestico" sereno.  Ottima madre, sicuramente, ma visti i precedenti terrei sospeso il giudizio sul fatto che riesca a gestire la sua vita privata senza inciampi. 
Forse è più rasserenante dire che il padre va via per lavoro e basta ma, ripeto dipende da come sono i figli ...  e la famiglia. E bisognac ontare sul certo senza imprevisti...
Non è il primo caso in cui la verità è venuta a galla per vie traverse in un momento di tensione grazie a qualche amico, parente. conscente  impiccione in vena di confidenze. E sarebbe grave per i figli sentirsi ingannati.


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Gennaio 2019)

Bruja ha detto:


> Non considerei i ragazzini così plasmabili, la baby sitter va bene, ma è l'aria che si respira che rende un ambiente "domestico" sereno.  Ottima madre, sicuramente, ma visti i precedenti terrei sospeso il giudizio sul fatto che riesca a gestire la sua vita privata senza inciampi.
> Forse è più rasserenante dire che il padre va via per lavoro e basta ma, ripeto dipende da come sono i figli ...  e la famiglia. E bisognac ontare sul certo senza imprevisti...
> Non è il primo caso in cui la verità è venuta a galla per vie traverse in un momento di tensione grazie a qualche amico, parente. conscente  impiccione in vena di confidenze. E sarebbe grave per i figli sentirsi ingannati.


Bicchiere mezzo vuoto. A volte mi fai tenerezza.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Gennaio 2019)

Moni ha detto:


> Non è la stessa cosa
> Credimi
> Poi a tutto ci si abitua anche perché 1100 euro in effetti e insistenibile
> Da separati poi...


Certo. Ma sempre meglio che farsi scrivere le lettere dallo scrivano e leggerne una al mese.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Gennaio 2019)

Paolo123 ha detto:


> Si Brunetta, se vorrei, con l'aiuto di mio fratello anche domani.
> Sono io che resto per fare le cose con calma,
> Non voglio che il distacco sia netto.
> Se tutto va bene credo per aprile o maggio,
> ...


Se puoi quando vuoi, è una buona possibilità.


----------



## Bruja (5 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Bicchiere mezzo vuoto. A volte mi fai tenerezza.


E' solo un'opzione, ma poiché è sulla pelle dei figli e la terrei a mente.
Sai penso al bicchiere mezzo pieno, lui va all'estero a lavorare per l'insipienza di questa donna, i figli che sono separati dal nucleo familiare in cui LUI deve andarsene, e comunque la vogliamo girare grazie a questa situazione creata da lei, tutti hanno la vita stravolta... sono tanto tenera che una valutazione psicologica sulla idoneità e stabilità emotiva di questa donna non mi sembrerebbe superflua.
Comunque ha detto che la cosa si realizzerà entro qualche mese, avrà il tempo di valutare al meglio...


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Gennaio 2019)

Bruja ha detto:


> E' solo un'opzione, ma poiché è sulla pelle dei figli e la terrei a mente.
> Sai penso al bicchiere mezzo pieno, lui va all'estero a lavorare per l'insipienza di questa donna, i figli che sono separati dal nucleo familiare in cui LUI deve andarsene, e comunque la vogliamo girare grazie a questa situazione creata da lei, tutti hanno la vita stravolta... sono tanto tenera che una valutazione psicologica sulla idoneità e stabilità emotiva di questa donna non mi sembrerebbe superflua.
> Comunque ha detto che la cosa si realizzerà entro qualche mese, avrà il tempo di valutare al meglio...


Embè? La vita funziona così. Quando trasformi una donna nella madre dei tuoi figli, a meno che tu non sia un autentico pezzo di merda, hai automaticamente deciso di abdicare alla tua libertà. Diventi dipendente da lei almeno finché il sangue del tuo sangue non diventa indipendente da entrambi.
Le corna non c'entrano un cazzo. Possono essere divergenze di opinione, politiche, religiose, sul dieta istruzione e sport dei ragazzini, nel momento in cui fai un figlio hai rinunciato per sempre ad avere a gran parte della autonomia se non come parte di un progetto.
O resti dentro al progetto, combatti e negozi, oppure te ne sbatti il cazzo e lasci tutto a lei.
Tutte le soluzioni alternative che ho visto, e di cui ho letto, hanno sempre portato a soluzioni peggiorative rispetto allo scenario in cui il cornuto si dà pace e resta con il traditore.
Così è. Se hai figli.


----------



## Paolo123 (6 Gennaio 2019)

Bruja ha detto:


> Dubbio legittimo che aiuta te per formarti il quadro più preciso, ma la valenza come danno familiare è relativa. Come ti hanno detto, occupati dei figli e della loro frequentazione con tutta  la tecologia a disposizione e devi dire chiaro a lei che non accetterai alcun tipo di furbata in questo senso... Sai, finchè sei presente va tutto ok, quando non ci sarai fisicamente sarà bene accertarsi che la signora non faccia azioni negative nei tuoi confronti... alla fine sarebbe idiota pagare ulteriormente il costo morale già pesante che sopporti nella famiglia.


Grazie per i consigli. 
Però voglio fare presente che se non avrò le giuste rassicurazioni,  se avrò dubbi, io da qui non mi muovo, questo è un altro motivo per cui resto ancora qui.
E quando sarà il momento di andare via, metterò tutto in chiaro. 
Grazie bruja


----------



## Paolo123 (6 Gennaio 2019)

ermik ha detto:


> Domanda che mi sorge spontanea nella tua situazione: ma visto che comunque vuoi andare all'estero per lavorare, vale la pena mettere i figli a conoscenza della separazione da tua moglie?
> 
> Non vorrei che vivessero una contraddizzione il tuo rassicurarli sulla tua presenza e poi partire


Infatti ero dubbioso,  ho deciso insieme a mia moglie di non dire niente per la separazione, lo faremo solo se  ci separiamo legalmente.
Per il momento gli diciamo che per motivi di lavoro non sarò più presente come prima, 
Credo che sia una buona idea,  fare le cose gradualmente.


----------



## Paolo123 (6 Gennaio 2019)

Bruja ha detto:


> Sempre che sia supportato dalla moglie... sto pensando ai mesi ed ai primi anni a venire, questa soluzione può essere solo temporanea.
> Nulla vieta che la signora abbia prima o poi una storia che sarebbe stridente con la versione data, obbligandola ad una forzosa clandestinità.


E ovvio che è momentanea, 
Lei potrà avere tutte le storie che vuole purché non entri in casa mia.


----------



## Paolo123 (6 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Mariti e mogli passano, i figli restano. Nulla vieta nemmeno che la signora sia un'ottima madre anche se lascerà qualche sera a casa i ragazzini con la baby-sitter per andarsi a divertire.


Quoto


----------



## Paolo123 (6 Gennaio 2019)

Bruja ha detto:


> E' solo un'opzione, ma poiché è sulla pelle dei figli e la terrei a mente.
> Sai penso al bicchiere mezzo pieno, lui va all'estero a lavorare per l'insipienza di questa donna, i figli che sono separati dal nucleo familiare in cui LUI deve andarsene, e comunque la vogliamo girare grazie a questa situazione creata da lei, tutti hanno la vita stravolta... sono tanto tenera che una valutazione psicologica sulla idoneità e stabilità emotiva di questa donna non mi sembrerebbe superflua.
> Comunque ha detto che la cosa si realizzerà entro qualche mese, avrà il tempo di valutare al meglio...


Quoto


----------



## Bruja (6 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Embè? La vita funziona così. Quando trasformi una donna nella madre dei tuoi figli, a meno che tu non sia un autentico pezzo di merda, hai automaticamente deciso di abdicare alla tua libertà. Diventi dipendente da lei almeno finché il sangue del tuo sangue non diventa indipendente da entrambi.
> Le corna non c'entrano un cazzo. Possono essere divergenze di opinione, politiche, religiose, sul dieta istruzione e sport dei ragazzini, nel momento in cui fai un figlio hai rinunciato per sempre ad avere a gran parte della autonomia se non come parte di un progetto.
> O resti dentro al progetto, combatti e negozi, oppure te ne sbatti il cazzo e lasci tutto a lei.
> Tutte le soluzioni alternative che ho visto, e di cui ho letto, hanno sempre portato a soluzioni peggiorative rispetto allo scenario in cui il cornuto si dà pace e resta con il traditore.
> Così è. Se hai figli.


Ho detto forse il contrario? 
 Ho solo suggerito cosa fare per evitare ulteriori disastri. Certo se tutti i santi finissero in gloria e lui decidesse di non disfare la famiglia sarebbe un bene per i figli, ma avere figli non è un automatico lasciapassere per il limbo mentale. Che stia o vada dipende da lui, ma sincerarsi che lei sia adeguata come genitrice non sarebbe un'idea tanto peregrina.  solulezione alternative possibili sono lasciare tutto a lei, restare nel progetto in famiglia o andarsene più o meno vicino o lontano. L'eventualità di lasciare a lei la responsabilità e la gestione dei figli spero non gli crei preoccupazioni, proprio perchè occuparsi dei figli è sacrosanto.
Faccio comunque tutti i miei auguri perchè la questione si sistemi con soddisfazione di tutti, penso soprattutto a lui ed ai figli...


----------



## Arcistufo (6 Gennaio 2019)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ho detto forse il contrario?
> Ho solo suggerito cosa fare per evitare ulteriori disastri. Certo se tutti i santi finissero in gloria e lui decidesse di non disfare la famiglia sarebbe un bene per i figli, ma avere figli non è un automatico lasciapassere per il limbo mentale. Che stia o vada dipende da lui, ma sincerarsi che lei sia adeguata come genitrice non sarebbe un'idea tanto peregrina. Se le soluzione alternative possibili sono lasciare tutto a lei, restare nel progetto in famiglia o andarsene più o meno vicino o lontano. L'eventualità di lasciare a lei la responsabilità e la gestione dei figli spero non gli crei preoccupazioni, proprio perchè occuparsi dei figli è sacrosanto.


Oggesù, ancora con questa dimensione mentale. Ragionare di meno e fare di più. È un altro dei motivi per cui mi incazzo regolarmente con sti traditi pensosi.
Invece di passare il tempo a razionalizzare il perché e il percome avrei dovuto capire che mi stavano mettendo le corna dal fatto che quel giorno lei/lui mi ha guardato storto e non mi ha lasciato le fette biscottate come al solito, sarebbe da concentrarsi sulle scelte pratiche. Se ci ha fatto dei figli la validazione come genitrice adeguata è già stata fatta a monte. Il tradimento non sposta un cazzo. Se ti andava bene come madre e come si comportava con i tuoi figli prima, il fatto che abbia preso cazzi diversi dal tuo non ha nulla a che fare il discorso di cui sopra.
Sicuramente se uno se ne va all'estero bisognerà negoziare seriamente con la signora le modalità di contatto ma non penso che gli verrà impedito di fare il padre. Soprattutto se fare il padre non è più invasivo di una chiamata Skype di 10 minuti all'ora di cena.
Poi quando torni con due spicci in tasca ti organizzi ed eventualmente ti separi.


----------



## Bruja (6 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Oggesù, ancora con questa dimensione mentale. Ragionare di meno e fare di più. È un altro dei motivi per cui mi incazzo regolarmente con sti traditi pensosi.
> Invece di passare il tempo a razionalizzare il perché e il percome avrei dovuto capire che mi stavano mettendo le corna dal fatto che quel giorno lei/lui mi ha guardato storto e non mi ha lasciato le fette biscottate come al solito, sarebbe da concentrarsi sulle scelte pratiche. Se ci ha fatto dei figli la validazione come genitrice adeguata è già stata fatta a monte. Il tradimento non sposta un cazzo. Se ti andava bene come madre e come si comportava con i tuoi figli prima, il fatto che abbia preso cazzi diversi dal tuo non ha nulla a che fare il discorso di cui sopra.
> Sicuramente se uno se ne va all'estero bisognerà negoziare seriamente con la signora le modalità di contatto ma non penso che gli verrà impedito di fare il padre. Soprattutto se fare il padre non è più invasivo di una chiamata Skype di 10 minuti all'ora di cena.
> Poi quando torni con due spicci in tasca ti organizzi ed eventualmente ti separi.


Se lo dici tu... solo che le evenienze della vita sono meno tetragone delle  programmazioni e delle leggi.  Paradossalmente mai sentito di genitrici che pur avendo avuto figli amatissimi poi non hanno fatto nulla o hanno fatto troppo fino a danneggiare la loro vita. A campione le madri che addossano al padre colpe fantasiose e strumentalizzano i figli... andiamo la tua professione te ne avrà proposte a secchiate !!!
Ripeto parlo per paradosso, questo non sarà il caso, ma siccome so come funzionano queste dinamiche non per  professione ma per esperienza ed età, la validazione la fanno più o meno tutti a monte per poi vedere che a valle le cose sono cambiate parecchio.
Quindi ovvio che lui valuterà pro e contro etc... ci mancherebbe, non gli verrà impedito nulla verso i figli, la legge in caso lo tutela, ma starà a lui e presumo ai suoi legali valutare se, come e quanto in base ai suoi piani l'altra parte sia soddisfacente. Niente di più niente di meno... si chiamano precauzioni. 

Piccolo inciso, i traditi pensosi sono noiosi, quelli che fanno saltare il banco disfano il progetto, di grazia quali sarebbero quelli graditi?  Quelli/e che dicono "sai caro/a è successo, purtroppo non posso passarci sopra ma mi rimetto alle tue illuminate disposizioni?"... Mi piacerebbe sapere quante persone sono state così razionali per la tua esperienza?. Ragioni con il codice e con la tua capacità notevole di incasellare e razionalizzare... ma tu sei tu, il mondo fuori raramente ha queste indubbio raziocinio. Perfino nel tuo entourage  credo che il "metallico" sia tu e forse solo tu.


----------



## Paolo123 (6 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Oggesù, ancora con questa dimensione mentale. Ragionare di meno e fare di più. È un altro dei motivi per cui mi incazzo regolarmente con sti traditi pensosi.
> Invece di passare il tempo a razionalizzare il perché e il percome avrei dovuto capire che mi stavano mettendo le corna dal fatto che quel giorno lei/lui mi ha guardato storto e non mi ha lasciato le fette biscottate come al solito, sarebbe da concentrarsi sulle scelte pratiche. Se ci ha fatto dei figli la validazione come genitrice adeguata è già stata fatta a monte. Il tradimento non sposta un cazzo. Se ti andava bene come madre e come si comportava con i tuoi figli prima, il fatto che abbia preso cazzi diversi dal tuo non ha nulla a che fare il discorso di cui sopra.
> Sicuramente se uno se ne va all'estero bisognerà negoziare seriamente con la signora le modalità di contatto ma non penso che gli verrà impedito di fare il padre. Soprattutto se fare il padre non è più invasivo di una chiamata Skype di 10 minuti all'ora di cena.
> Poi quando torni con due spicci in tasca ti organizzi ed eventualmente ti separi.


Beh su questo non posso darti torto. 
Anzi, è il mio stesso pensiero,  però io devo avere la certezza che non abbia fatto uso di droghe, non lascerei neanche la casa se fosse l'incontrario. Lei è un ottima madre, ora devo constatare se lo sarà senza di me.
Altro motivo in cui resto, ma a distanza.
Se devo andare fuori devo essere sereno mentalmente.


----------



## Arcistufo (6 Gennaio 2019)

Bruja ha detto:


> Se lo dici tu... solo che le evenienze della vita sono meno tetragone delle  programmazioni e delle leggi.  Paradossalmente mai sentito di genitrici che pur avendo avuto figli amatissimi poi non hanno fatto nulla o hanno fatto troppo fino a danneggiare la loro vita. A campione le madri che addossano al padre colpe fantasiose e strumentalizzano i figli... andiamo la tua professione te ne avrà proposte a secchiate !!!
> Ripeto parlo per paradosso, questo non sarà il caso, ma siccome so come funzionano queste dinamiche non per  professione ma per esperienza ed età, la validazione la fanno più o meno tutti a monte per poi vedere che a valle le cose sono cambiate parecchio.
> Quindi ovvio che lui valuterà pro e contro etc... ci mancherebbe, non gli verrà impedito nulla verso i figli, la legge in caso lo tutela, ma starà a lui e presumo ai suoi legali valutare se, come e quanto in base ai suoi piani l'altra parte sia soddisfacente. Niente di più niente di meno... si chiamano precauzioni.
> 
> Piccolo inciso, i traditi pensosi sono noiosi, quelli che fanno saltare il banco disfano il progetto, di grazia quali sarebbero quelli graditi?  Quelli/e che dicono "sai caro/a è successo, purtroppo non posso passarci sopra ma mi rimetto alle tue illuminate disposizioni?"... Mi piacerebbe sapere quante persone sono state così razionali per la tua esperienza?. Ragioni con il codice e con la tua capacità notevole di incasellare e razionalizzare... ma tu sei tu, il mondo fuori raramente ha queste indubbio raziocinio. Perfino nel tuo entourage  credo che il "metallico" sia tu e forse solo tu.


Lui se la vedrà come cazzo crede. Tra l'altro il consiglio di postergare la rivelazione figli del fatto che mamma e papà si sono lasciati, è stato solo uno spunto che non mi pare sia stato raccolto finora.
Troppo forum purtroppo tende a far dimenticare che la vita ci sono anche le persone equilibrate. Che normalmente, se hanno figli, tendono a mettere il bene dei figli davanti al proprio. Abbastanza complicato quindi addossare al padre fantasiose, soprattutto se paga gli alimenti regolarmente
Una delle cose che mi ha insegnato proprio la mia professione, è che se gli accordi economici sono chiari, e nessuno dei due smette di fare il genitore, il resto Di solito è abbastanza in discesa.
Ultimo punto, i traditi che piacciono a me. A me piacciono le persone che non si sentono automaticamente santi e martiri con conseguente autoassoluzione Urbi et Orbi, e mi piacciono le persone che invece di perdere tempo a rimuginare sul proprio ombelico vanno avanti nella vita. Questo indipendentemente dall'output output della scelta. Resti, te ne vai, perdoni, dai fuoco alle mura del tempio. Fregancazzo, basta che non passi mesi e mesi a destrutturare un senso profondo dei segnali che non hai colto mentre il mondo va avanti. Per capirci, visto che mi hai citato le evenienze della vita, preferisco le persone proattive rispetto a quelle reattive. Se poi non sono nemmeno reattive, almeno sono utili come pungiball.

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Bruja (6 Gennaio 2019)

Paolo123 ha detto:


> Beh su questo non posso darti torto.
> Anzi, è il mio stesso pensiero,  però io devo avere la certezza che non abbia fatto uso di droghe, non lascerei neanche la casa se fosse l'incontrario. Lei è un ottima madre, ora devo constatare se lo sarà senza di me.
> Altro motivo in cui resto, ma a distanza.
> Se devo andare fuori devo essere sereno mentalmente.



Vedo che hai le idee molto chiare e mi fa piacere che delinei un quadro piuttosto positivo... quindi davvero auguri


----------



## Arcistufo (6 Gennaio 2019)

Paolo123 ha detto:


> Lei è un ottima madre, ora devo constatare se lo sarà senza di me.
> Altro motivo in cui resto, ma a distanza.
> Se devo andare fuori devo essere sereno mentalmente.


Non fa una piega.

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## alberto15 (8 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Oggesù, ancora con questa dimensione mentale. Ragionare di meno e fare di più. È un altro dei motivi per cui mi incazzo regolarmente con sti traditi pensosi.
> Invece di passare il tempo a razionalizzare il perché e il percome avrei dovuto capire che mi stavano mettendo le corna dal fatto che quel giorno lei/lui mi ha guardato storto e non mi ha lasciato le fette biscottate come al solito, sarebbe da concentrarsi sulle scelte pratiche. Se ci ha fatto dei figli la validazione come genitrice adeguata è già stata fatta a monte. Il tradimento non sposta un cazzo. Se ti andava bene come madre e come si comportava con i tuoi figli prima, il fatto che abbia preso cazzi diversi dal tuo non ha nulla a che fare il discorso di cui sopra.
> Sicuramente se uno se ne va all'estero bisognerà negoziare seriamente con la signora le modalità di contatto ma non penso che gli verrà impedito di fare il padre. Soprattutto se fare il padre non è più invasivo di una chiamata Skype di 10 minuti all'ora di cena.
> Poi quando torni con due spicci in tasca ti organizzi ed eventualmente ti separi.


mi piacciono le persone con le certezze granitiche, inattaccabili, inossidabili, ferree!!

p.a. Comunque anche quelli che postano risposte chilometriche non e' che stanno automaticamente nella curva dei "non pensosi" di quelli "proattivi". Senza polemica eh!


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Gennaio 2019)

alberto15 ha detto:


> mi piacciono le persone con le certezze granitiche, inattaccabili, inossidabili, ferree!!
> 
> p.a. Comunque anche quelli che postano risposte chilometriche non e' che stanno automaticamente nella curva dei "non pensosi" di quelli "proattivi". Senza polemica eh!


Pensa che per i miei standard a queste risposte sono anche corte. Per fortuna detto invece di scrivere altrimenti passerei la giornata qua sopra.


----------



## Moni (8 Gennaio 2019)

Ma scritto dettato io non mi capacito di come fa qualcuno di voi  a leggere tutto trovare tempo x dare   risposte pure sensate e essere molto qui 

Buon x voi se vi pagano ugualmente bravissimi


----------



## Bruja (8 Gennaio 2019)

Moni ha detto:


> Ma scritto dettato io non mi capacito di come fa qualcuno di voi  a leggere tutto trovare tempo x dare   risposte pure sensate e essere molto qui
> 
> Buon x voi se vi pagano ugualmente bravissimi


Pagare chi? Non ci pensare neppure un istante.  
Se si ha voglia e tempo si risponde, poi dipende dal tipo di impegni che ognuno ha. 
 Ci sono anche utenti che selezionano, quindi c'è un'alternanza di interessi che si incrocia in modo da riuscire a rispondere a tutti, infine alcuni sono storici ed avendo superato l'età lavorativa hanno possibiità di dedicare più tempo di altri.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Gennaio 2019)

Bruja ha detto:


> Pagare chi? Non ci pensare neppure un istante.
> Se si ha voglia e tempo si risponde, poi dipende dal tipo di impegni che ognuno ha.
> Ci sono anche utenti che selezionano, quindi c'è un'alternanza di interessi che si incrocia in modo da riuscire a rispondere a tutti, infine alcuni sono storici ed avendo superato l'età lavorativa hanno possibiità di dedicare più tempo di altri.


Intendeva che ci pagano in ufficio anche se cazzeggiamo


----------



## Arcistufo (9 Gennaio 2019)

Moni ha detto:


> Ma scritto dettato io non mi capacito di come fa qualcuno di voi  a leggere tutto trovare tempo x dare   risposte pure sensate e essere molto qui
> 
> Buon x voi se vi pagano ugualmente bravissimi


E che ci vuole? Sta cazzo di app da cellulare mette tutto in ordine. Io ormai sto sotto i 3 minuti l'ora.


----------



## Arcistufo (9 Gennaio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Intendeva che ci pagano in ufficio anche se cazzeggiamo


Non so di che parli. A me non mi paga nessuno. Sono io che pago gli altri


----------



## Moni (9 Gennaio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Intendeva che ci pagano in ufficio anche se cazzeggiamo


Si è una delle tante forme di cazzeggio stare in chat in un  forum o pagarsi le
 Bollette o giocare a candy crush o  farsi la spesa on line belle ore di lavoro  non ne sono mica Indenne mi è capitato  dico  Solo che e non potrei stare tutti i gg qui scrivendo tot righe sempre è la continuità che mi fa strano 

Nocciola se a te pare normale a me davvero no 

C'è gente che è molto molto assidua mentre dovrebbe fare altro senza che ti senti offesa.. Mettiamo che avessi  una donna di servizio 4 ore La Mattina e questa fosse presentissima sul forum.. O Un figlio che deve studiare 

Non penseresti che cazzeggi pure? 

Io si e chiunque lo penserebbe  poi pace che tu ci creda o no pura curiosità la mia  mica sono io che pago 
Anche la ragazza che mi da una mano in casa  sta spesso su fbook pubblica commenta... mica mi incazzo certo penso faccia le cose un po' alla cazzo ma amen


----------



## Moni (9 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non so di che parli. A me non mi paga nessuno. Sono io che pago gli altri


Uaoooh


----------



## Arcistufo (9 Gennaio 2019)

Moni ha detto:


> Si è una delle tante forme di cazzeggio stare in chat in un  forum o pagarsi le
> Bollette o giocare a candy crush o  farsi la spesa on line belle ore di lavoro  non ne sono mica Indenne mi è capitato  dico  Solo che e non potrei stare tutti i gg qui scrivendo tot righe sempre è la continuità che mi fa strano
> 
> Nocciola se a te pare normale a me davvero no
> ...


 e quindi? Ma voi ancora state a calibrare il valore del vostro lavoro in base al tempo impiegato? Basta cominciare a ragionare per obiettivi. Io ti pago 4 ore per tirarmi a specchio una casa. Poi arrivo e sposto i mobili. Se non hai pulito bene, ti multo. Vedi dopo il primo giorno quanta attenzione mettono su facebook.


----------



## Arcistufo (9 Gennaio 2019)

Moni ha detto:


> Uaoooh


Tesoro mio, la partita IVA è una condizione dell'anima. Gli stipendiati non possono capire. Non c'è un cazzo da fare è un'incompatibilità quasi genetica.


----------



## Nocciola (9 Gennaio 2019)

Moni ha detto:


> Si è una delle tante forme di cazzeggio stare in chat in un  forum o pagarsi le
> Bollette o giocare a candy crush o  farsi la spesa on line belle ore di lavoro  non ne sono mica Indenne mi è capitato  dico  Solo che e non potrei stare tutti i gg qui scrivendo tot righe sempre è la continuità che mi fa strano
> 
> Nocciola se a te pare normale a me davvero no
> ...


Il problema è che tu non puoi sapere che lavoro fa ognuno di noi e fino a quando sta in ufficio


----------



## Lostris (9 Gennaio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Il problema è che tu non puoi sapere che lavoro fa ognuno di noi e fino a quando sta in ufficio


Certo, ma in linea teorica e generale non ha del tutto torto.


----------



## Lostris (9 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Tesoro mio, la partita IVA è una condizione dell'anima. Gli stipendiati non possono capire. Non c'è un cazzo da fare è un'incompatibilità quasi genetica.


Da stipendiata, quoto.


----------



## Arcistufo (9 Gennaio 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Da stipendiata, quoto.


Guarda secondo me questa è una cosa che io inserirei a pieno titolo nelle cause scatenanti la genesi del tradimento. Ci sono una serie di incompatibilità nel modo di vedere e organizzarsi la vita nelle coppie in cui uno è un imprenditore o un professionista, mentre l'altro lavora sotto padrone. Indipendentemente da chi guadagna di più, nascono di continuo una serie di conflitti magari su cose che da fuori sembrano marginali, ma che ti lasciano alla fine la consapevolezza di stare con una persona che per quanto tu le voglia bene non ti capirà mai davvero fino in fondo, ne capirà davvero fino in fondo le battaglie che stai combattendo. Non importa che tu tornando a casa passi 36 ore a raccontare una giornata al tuo compagno. Ne importa quanto il tuo compagno sia intelligente. Avrai sempre la sensazione bruttissima stare con qualcuno che di te e del tuo mondo non ci capisce un cazzo. E poche cose come quella sensazione Secondo me spalancano le porte alla voglia di riprendersi se stessi. Che come ho scritto fino alla nausea, per me è il motore principale del tradimento.


----------



## danny (9 Gennaio 2019)

Moni ha detto:


> Si è una delle tante forme di cazzeggio stare in chat in un  forum o pagarsi le
> Bollette o giocare a candy crush o  farsi la spesa on line belle ore di lavoro  non ne sono mica Indenne mi è capitato  dico  Solo che e non potrei stare tutti i gg qui scrivendo tot righe sempre è la continuità che mi fa strano
> 
> Nocciola se a te pare normale a me davvero no
> ...


Nel mo lavoro si va a obiettivi e se al capo sta bene così, ti devi preoccupare tu?


----------



## Moni (9 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Tesoro mio, la partita IVA è una condizione dell'anima. Gli stipendiati non possono capire. Non c'è un cazzo da fare è un'incompatibilità quasi genetica.


Sarà... Le. Mie conoscenze a piva lavorano il doppio cmq sarai molto figo tu


----------



## Moni (9 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Nel mo lavoro si va a obiettivi e se al capo sta bene così, ti devi preoccupare tu?


Tesoro lavoro e faccio lavorare x obbiettivi e ti assicuro che ne io ne i miei abbiamo tempi x stare così su un forum 
Tutti colpiti nel vivo Madonna mia a me resta  difficile da credere punto
Cmq non ve la leggete come critica era davvero curiosità stupore ecc di sti tempi

X obbiettivi di solito si guadagna parecchio danny allora sei fortunato a riuscire a fare tutto 


No?...secondo me la vita è piena di comodi mi dispiace con poca propensione allo sbattimento mia sorella ne ha sposato uno così buono come il pane ma non combinerà mai un fico secco e sta sempre sui what app in enne chat tranne poi dire che non guadagna abbastanza.. Follia 

Se uno dei miei scrivesse 3  ore su un forum in orario lavorativo lo farei correre buon x te che hai capo  buono


----------



## Moni (9 Gennaio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Il problema è che tu non puoi sapere che lavoro fa ognuno di noi e fino a quando sta in ufficio


Infatti era curiosità e l avete letta come critica perché?
Chiaro che sei sei un ptime ci sta 
Se sei un danny che lamenta scarsi guadagni e poi sta sempre collegato mi fa strano

Arcistufo e un super figo in tityo ciò che tocca un re Mida non da testo 

Mi piacerebbe vedere tutti sti fenomeni dal vivo però davveto

Internet scatena strani meccanismi si sa


----------



## Arcistufo (9 Gennaio 2019)

Moni ha detto:


> Sarà... Le. Mie conoscenze a piva lavorano il doppio cmq sarai molto figo tu


E che c'entra?


----------



## Lostris (9 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Guarda secondo me questa è una cosa che io inserirei a pieno titolo nelle cause scatenanti la genesi del tradimento. Ci sono una serie di incompatibilità nel modo di vedere e organizzarsi la vita nelle coppie in cui uno è un imprenditore o un professionista, mentre l'altro lavora sotto padrone. Indipendentemente da chi guadagna di più, nascono di continuo una serie di conflitti magari su cose che da fuori sembrano marginali, ma che ti lasciano alla fine la consapevolezza di stare con una persona che per quanto tu le voglia bene non ti capirà mai davvero fino in fondo, ne capirà davvero fino in fondo le battaglie che stai combattendo. Non importa che tu tornando a casa passi 36 ore a raccontare una giornata al tuo compagno. Ne importa quanto il tuo compagno sia intelligente. Avrai sempre la sensazione bruttissima stare con qualcuno che di te e del tuo mondo non ci capisce un cazzo. E poche cose come quella sensazione Secondo me spalancano le porte alla voglia di riprendersi se stessi. Che come ho scritto fino alla nausea, per me è il motore principale del tradimento.


Non so se sia una differenza che può pesare nella genesi di un tradimento. 

Nel mio caso questa differenza non c’è e nel tradimento ci sono state altre variabili.

Che non ci si comprenda fino in fondo può anche essere, quanto questo sia determinante per la riuscita di un rapporto dove tutto il resto va bene, non saprei, e non ne ho esperienza.


----------



## danny (9 Gennaio 2019)

Moni ha detto:


> Se uno dei miei scrivesse 3  ore su un forum in orario lavorativo lo farei correre buon x te che hai capo  buono


Moni... magari il capo mi facesse correre.
Ovvero ci fosse l'opportunità di farlo, come avevo anni fa.
Magari le cose da fare e le prospettive di crescita si sono ridotte nel tempo, no?
E non è certo causa mia.
Ho delle scadenze, le rispetto. Nient'altro.
Non mi danno alcun premio se mi sbatto di più, anzi. Metto in crisi gli altri.


----------



## Moni (9 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Moni... magari il capo mi facesse correre.
> Ovvero ci fosse l'opportunità di farlo, come avevo anni fa.
> Magari le cose da fare e le prospettive di crescita si sono ridotte nel tempo, no?
> E non è certo causa mia.
> ...


Ah mi dispiace 
Cmq era solo curiosità mi dispiace se ci avete letto critiche io leggo spot mi perdo pezzi e non ricordo le storie bene come disse Brunetta (è vero)
Proprio ieri si parlava di realtà lavorative e di come sia dura adesso x un 50 enne se perdesse il  Lavoro (ho amica a casa da 3 anni x dirti e  lui medico mutua.. X fortuna.. io non immaginavo guadagnano un sacco altroché il povero medico della mutua)

In bocca al lupo x tempi migliori allora


----------



## Arcistufo (9 Gennaio 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Non so se sia una differenza che può pesare nella genesi di un tradimento.
> 
> Nel mio caso questa differenza non c’è e nel tradimento ci sono state altre variabili.
> 
> Che non ci si comprenda fino in fondo può anche essere, quanto questo sia determinante per la riuscita di un rapporto dove tutto il resto va bene, non saprei, e non ne ho esperienza.


Io ci ho seppellito due relazioni arrivate fin quasi all'altare. Una pesantezza di vivere che levati.


----------



## Maestrale1 (9 Gennaio 2019)

Moni ha detto:


> Sarà... Le. Mie conoscenze a piva lavorano il doppio cmq sarai molto figo tu


Anche io qualche mese fa espressi dubbi . Per lavoro ero quadro in una partecipata, io non mi ammazzavo di lavoro certamente, ma avevo a che fare quotidianamente con consulenti e con liberi professionisti in generale. Mai nessuno di loro aveva il tempo e la testa per essere concentrato su un forum. Anche perchè spazia in tutte le stanze e in diversi post in simultanea. I legali di un certo livello che ho conosciuto facevano orari impossibili e il tempo libero non lo passavano certo in un forum, anche perchè la copertura è 7/7 18 ore al giorno.


----------



## Foglia (9 Gennaio 2019)

Maestrale1 ha detto:


> Anche io qualche mese fa espressi dubbi . Per lavoro ero quadro in una partecipata, io non mi ammazzavo di lavoro certamente, ma avevo a che fare quotidianamente con consulenti e con liberi professionisti in generale. Mai nessuno di loro aveva il tempo e la testa per essere concentrato su un forum. Anche perchè spazia in tutte le stanze e in diversi post in simultanea. I legali di un certo livello che ho conosciuto facevano orari impossibili e il tempo libero non lo passavano certo in un forum, anche perchè la copertura è 7/7 18 ore al giorno.


Chi è libero professionista può fare come vuole per definizione. Non sono a chissà quale  "livello", sono sempre reperibile malgrado abbia formalmente una collaborazione, per giunta part time, sia coi clienti di studio che coi miei personali. Ci mancherebbe solo che venissero a farmi le pulci quando mi va di cazzeggiare. I rapporti dei liberi professionisti sono per obiettivi e scadenze, non timbriamo nessun cartellino. Mentre sto scrivendo sto pensando a come continuare un atto. A tacere i momenti  "morti" dei giorni di udienze. Conosco colleghi "di un certo livello" che non dormono di notte fissi sul lavoro, e altri che delegano molto. Uno di questi è il mio  "capo".
Di certo non rubiamo stipendi, ma non è detto che ci dobbiamo ammazzare di lavoro.


----------



## Eagle72 (9 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Moni... magari il capo mi facesse correre.
> Ovvero ci fosse l'opportunità di farlo, come avevo anni fa.
> Magari le cose da fare e le prospettive di crescita si sono ridotte nel tempo, no?
> E non è certo causa mia.
> ...


Idem


----------



## Skorpio (9 Gennaio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ci mancherebbe solo che venissero a farmi le pulci quando mi va di cazzeggiare..


Cazzeggiare o fare altro, manco io capisco questo senso..

Se dici che sei portiere di serie a e invece sei portiere di Albergo non capisco proprio cosa dovrebbe cambiare a me che con te interagisco, qui e adesso

Quasi quasi ci apro un 3d


----------



## Bruja (9 Gennaio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Intendeva che ci pagano in ufficio anche se cazzeggiamo



Non volevo intenzionalmente prendere in considerazione questa eventualità... 
però è anche vero che dipende da dove si lavora, ci sono ambienti con possibilità di uscita, di fare la spesa, etc.. il cazzeggio è una forma blanda di fancazzismo...


----------



## Arcistufo (9 Gennaio 2019)

Maestrale1 ha detto:


> Anche io qualche mese fa espressi dubbi . Per lavoro ero quadro in una partecipata, io non mi ammazzavo di lavoro certamente, ma avevo a che fare quotidianamente con consulenti e con liberi professionisti in generale. Mai nessuno di loro aveva il tempo e la testa per essere concentrato su un forum. Anche perchè spazia in tutte le stanze e in diversi post in simultanea. I legali di un certo livello che ho conosciuto facevano orari impossibili e il tempo libero non lo passavano certo in un forum, anche perchè la copertura è 7/7 18 ore al giorno.


Ti risposi già in modo esaustivo ai tempi. Però pare che sono argomento che tira sempre  come le tette  delle modelle. Fare orari impossibili è dovuto anche al fatto che tra un lavoro e l'altro i tempi morti si sprecano. Per non parlare delle trasferte, dei convegni in cui stai tre ore a farti i cazzi tuoi per ogni mezz'ora di intervento che fai, degli esami all'università in cui cazzeggi col cellulare mentre un rincoglionito lì davanti ti ripete per 150 volte una cosa che ha imparato a pappagallo senza capire, quando il giudice ti fissa l'udienza alle 9:00 e la discute a mezzo giorno. Gli avvocati quelli con le vite impossibili che hai visto tu, Sono quelli che lavorano per quelli come me. Quelli che avendo clienti che pagano male oppure peggio ancora ti danno due milioni di praticucce del cazzo a €10 l'una, devono correre. L'anno scorso mi sono schiattati di infarto due amici molto cari che facevano quella vita. Auguri e figli maschi. Io per me ho scelto diversamente, E finora ho avuto ragione io. Più o meno come nel mio rapporto col tradimento.


----------



## Foglia (9 Gennaio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Cazzeggiare o fare altro, manco io capisco questo senso..
> 
> Se dici che sei portiere di serie a e invece sei portiere di Albergo non capisco proprio cosa dovrebbe cambiare a me che con te interagisco, qui e adesso
> 
> Quasi quasi ci apro un 3d


Ah boh. E' da chiedere a chi si preoccupa per le perdite di tempo altrui


----------



## Bruja (9 Gennaio 2019)

Mah... va beh la butto lì... parlo per me come utente a campione , sono in pensione, vivo indipendente, non devo rendere conto a nessuno e se mi va sto al PC su tradinet tutto il giorno, due ore o salto e scordo tutto per il tempo che mi sta bene.
 E questo è un caso, aggiungiamo che siamo nella stagione morta per le uscite, salvo quelle serali per le stagioni di spettacolo vario, che mantengo rapporti sociali non invasivi, mi pare un quadro che avalla, se mai fosse necessario, lo stare qui trascorrendoci, a piacere,il tempo libero disponibile. 
Chiaro che in caso di vita professionale attiva le cose sarebbero diverse, ma esistono anche persone che lavorano a tempo, che lavorano con tempi buchi, che lavorano a casa,  altri in età passano il tempo al circolo a fare tornei di carte più o meno paludati, o si dedicano alla maglia o al crochet. 
Il tempo libero o liberabile lo si utilizza come ci confà.
Ultimo, avendo visto nascere questo sito, nonostante vicissitudini alterne, resta ancora il meglio in rete sull'argomento per qualità di discussione e per livello di interventi... e interagire ritengo sia un modo piacevole di  trascorrere del tempo. 
Ripeto parlo per me, ma credo siano condizioni adeguabili e spalmabili in numerosi altri casi...


----------



## Paolo123 (9 Gennaio 2019)

Bruja ha detto:


> Mah... va beh la butto lì... parlo per me come utente a campione , sono in pensione, vivo indipendente, non devo rendere conto a nessuno e se mi va sto al PC su tradinet tutto il giorno, due ore o salto e scordo tutto per il tempo che mi sta bene.
> E questo è un caso, aggiungiamo che siamo nella stagione morta per le uscite, salvo quelle serali per le stagioni di spettacolo vario, che mantengo rapporti sociali non invasivi, mi pare un quadro che avalla, se mai fosse necessario, lo stare qui trascorrendoci, a piacere,il tempo libero disponibile.
> Chiaro che in caso di vita professionale attiva le cose sarebbero diverse, ma esistono anche persone che lavorano a tempo, che lavorano con tempi buchi, che lavorano a casa,  altri in età passano il tempo al circolo a fare tornei di carte più o meno paludati, o si dedicano alla maglia o al crochet.
> Il tempo libero o liberabile lo si utilizza come ci confà.
> ...


Condivido.


----------



## ologramma (9 Gennaio 2019)

Bruja ha detto:


> Mah... va beh la butto lì... parlo per me come utente a campione , sono in pensione, vivo indipendente, non devo rendere conto a nessuno e se mi va sto al PC su tradinet tutto il giorno, due ore o salto e scordo tutto per il tempo che mi sta bene.
> E questo è un caso, aggiungiamo che siamo nella stagione morta per le uscite, salvo quelle serali per le stagioni di spettacolo vario, che mantengo rapporti sociali non invasivi, mi pare un quadro che avalla, se mai fosse necessario, lo stare qui trascorrendoci, a piacere,il tempo libero disponibile.
> Chiaro che in caso di vita professionale attiva le cose sarebbero diverse, ma esistono anche persone che lavorano a tempo, che lavorano con tempi buchi, che lavorano a casa,  altri in età passano il tempo al circolo a fare tornei di carte più o meno paludati, o si dedicano alla maglia o al crochet.
> Il tempo libero o liberabile lo si utilizza come ci confà.
> ...


anche per me vale quello che hai scritto nella prima parte:up:


----------



## Moni (9 Gennaio 2019)

Sui pensionati capisco 
Cmq Era solo curiosità

Argomento chiuso  stop buona serata


----------



## Arcistufo (9 Gennaio 2019)

Moni ha detto:


> Sui pensionati capisco
> Cmq Era solo curiosità
> 
> Argomento chiuso  stop buona serata


Ti dispiace se continuiamo a confrontarci o dobbiamo chiederti il permesso?

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Bruja (9 Gennaio 2019)

Moni ha detto:


> Sui pensionati capisco
> Cmq Era solo curiosità
> 
> Argomento chiuso  stop buona serata


Curiosità legittima, era solo per puntualizzare chi ha del tempo libero da dedicare e chi lo toglie ad altro...
Buona serata a te


----------



## Moni (9 Gennaio 2019)

Bruja ha detto:


> Curiosità legittima, era solo per puntualizzare chi ha del tempo libero da dedicare e chi lo toglie ad altro...
> Buona serata a te


Grazie


----------



## danny (10 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Tesoro mio, la partita IVA è una condizione dell'anima. Gli stipendiati non possono capire. Non c'è un cazzo da fare è un'incompatibilità quasi genetica.


Gli stipendiati mediocri (secondo la mia piccola esperienza) pensano sempre a chi ha un'attività in proprio o un'impresa - soprattutto commerciale, perché spesso altri tipi di punti di riferimento non ne hanno - come a un potenziale evasore fiscale, un po' furbetto, libero di oziare quando vuole facendo lo stesso tanti soldi. 
Rischi d'impresa, tempi morti, tasse, scadenze, clienti che non pagano, fiscalità, regime dei minimi... non esistono.
Ho sempre trovato particolare questa mancanza di empatia tra categorie di lavoratori, quando indifferentemente ognuno potrebbe o dovrebbe cogliere solo le opportunità migliori di mercato sulla base delle proprie potenzialità e necessità.


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Gli stipendiati mediocri (secondo la mia piccola esperienza) pensano sempre a chi ha un'attività in proprio o un'impresa - soprattutto commerciale, perché spesso altri tipi di punti di riferimento non ne hanno - come a un potenziale evasore fiscale, un po' furbetto, libero di oziare quando vuole facendo lo stesso tanti soldi.
> Rischi d'impresa, tempi morti, tasse, scadenze, clienti che non pagano, fiscalità, regime dei minimi... non esistono.
> Ho sempre trovato particolare questa mancanza di empatia tra categorie di lavoratori, quando indifferentemente ognuno potrebbe o dovrebbe cogliere solo le opportunità migliori di mercato sulla base delle proprie potenzialità e necessità.


Non è un discorso di stipendiati mediocri o no. Io lo facevo proprio all'interno della coppia. Piano ferie ad aprile contro last minute, Tanto per dirne una. se io mi tolgo la liquidità ad aprile per dar retta alla fidanzata stipendiata che deve per forza bloccare le ferie in ufficio, passerò in affanno 4 mesi, e sarò regolarmente incazzato durante tutte le vacanze, visto che vengo da 4 mesi di extra stress dovuto al fatto che lei ha un organizzazione diversa dalla mia. Così lei romperà i coglioni che si è rovinata le vacanze pagate da me ( con soldi di tempo fatica e rottura di cazzo doppie), e che non sono mai contento.
Siccome sono abituato a risolvere i problemi per gradi per non creare troppo scompiglio, la prima fidanzata stipendiata l'ho lasciata, la seconda ho messo bene in chiaro le cose e alla fine l'ho lasciata uguale perché tanto sono modalità di vita incompatibili, dalla terza in poi mi sono premurato di cercare gente che avesse un ritmo di vita compatibile col mio.


----------



## Paolo123 (29 Gennaio 2019)

Sono uscito di casa, da più di una settimana.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Gennaio 2019)

Paolo123 ha detto:


> Sono uscito di casa, da più di una settimana.


Come stai?


----------



## alberto15 (29 Gennaio 2019)

Paolo123 ha detto:


> Sono uscito di casa, da più di una settimana.


dai dicci di piu'


----------



## Paolo123 (29 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Come stai?


Mi mancano. 
so che è una questione psicologica, perché comunque sto con loro la sera finché non vanno a letto.  Però sai,   la mattina prima di andare a lavoro, qualche volta li svegliavo, li vedevo,  li salutavo.  Però va bene così.


----------



## Paolo123 (29 Gennaio 2019)

alberto15 ha detto:


> dai dicci di piu'


Cosa vuoi che ti dica!
Che il mio matrimonio è stato un fallimento. 
E chi paga sono i figli che non hanno più due genitori che vivono felici tutti insieme. Una famiglia unita.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Gennaio 2019)

Paolo123 ha detto:


> Mi mancano.
> so che è una questione psicologica, perché comunque sto con loro la sera finché non vanno a letto.  Però sai,   la mattina prima di andare a lavoro, qualche volta li svegliavo, li vedevo,  li salutavo.  Però va bene così.


E loro?
Sono sereni?


----------



## Lara3 (29 Gennaio 2019)

Paolo123 ha detto:


> Cosa vuoi che ti dica!
> Che il mio matrimonio è stato un fallimento.
> E chi paga sono i figli che non hanno più due genitori che vivono felici tutti insieme. Una famiglia unita.


Forza ! Arriverà il sole .
Ecco queste tue parole mi hanno fatto pensare che un coniuge che tradisce è come un genitore che gioca in borsa; può andare bene ( per lui) o può andare male ( per tutti, figli compresi). 
Non sarà il tradimento un atto direttamente contro i figli ( anche se io penso diversamente), ma sicuramente loro pagano il prezzo. 
Ti auguro di essere sereno con i tuoi figli.


----------



## alberto15 (29 Gennaio 2019)

Paolo123 ha detto:


> Cosa vuoi che ti dica!Che il mio matrimonio è stato un fallimento. E chi paga sono i figli che non hanno più due genitori che vivono felici tutti insieme. Una famiglia unita.


potevi metterci una pezza, come ho fatto io. Poi c'e' chi ti da del coglione se lo fai e chi di da del coglione se non lo fai. Hai presente la favola del papa' , del bambino e dell'asino? Ecco qualsiasi cosa non andra' mai bene.L'importante e' che siano contenti i tuoi figli e poi tu. Lo sono adesso? Lo sei?


----------



## Brunetta (29 Gennaio 2019)

alberto15 ha detto:


> potevi metterci una pezza, come ho fatto io. Poi c'e' chi ti da del coglione se lo fai e chi di da del coglione se non lo fai. Hai presente la favola del papa' , del bambino e dell'asino? Ecco qualsiasi cosa non andra' mai bene.L'importante e' che siano contenti i tuoi figli e poi tu. Lo sono adesso? Lo sei?


Per te era superabile, per lui no.


----------



## Minas Tirith (29 Gennaio 2019)

Tua moglie come l'ha presa? Situazione distesa o no?


----------



## alberto15 (29 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per te era superabile, per lui no.


certo anche se la situazione era diversa dalla mia . Lei aveva fatto di peggio (forse) ma era tornata da sola. La mia no, l'ho beccata prima altrimenti chissa' dove sarebbe andata a finire. Solo che io non sono Paolo.


----------



## Vera (29 Gennaio 2019)

Paolo123 ha detto:


> Sono uscito di casa, da più di una settimana.


Sei stato coraggioso


----------



## Paolo123 (29 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E loro?
> Sono sereni?


Si  loro sono sereni,  anche perché non è un distacco netto.  Sto con loro ogni sera, ceniamo tutti insieme, e poi o guardiamo la tv,  o facciamo qualche gioco da tavolo. 
Poi prima di andare vanno a letto. 
Abbiamo deciso così con mia moglie, poi comincerò a mancare qualche sera e vediamo come va`.


----------



## Paolo123 (29 Gennaio 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Forza ! Arriverà il sole .
> Ecco queste tue parole mi hanno fatto pensare che un coniuge che tradisce è come un genitore che gioca in borsa; può andare bene ( per lui) o può andare male ( per tutti, figli compresi).
> Non sarà il tradimento un atto direttamente contro i figli ( anche se io penso diversamente), ma sicuramente loro pagano il prezzo.
> Ti auguro di essere sereno con i tuoi figli.


Grazie, 
Mi dispiace per il prezzo che pagheranno,  
Il peso di questa decisione lo porterò sicuramente sempre sulle mie spalle. 
Ma so anche che se rimarrei per loro sarà peggio. Spero che quando saranno grandi capiscano.


----------



## Paolo123 (29 Gennaio 2019)

alberto15 ha detto:


> potevi metterci una pezza, come ho fatto io. Poi c'e' chi ti da del coglione se lo fai e chi di da del coglione se non lo fai. Hai presente la favola del papa' , del bambino e dell'asino? Ecco qualsiasi cosa non andra' mai bene.L'importante e' che siano contenti i tuoi figli e poi tu. Lo sono adesso? Lo sei?


Appunto!!!! Sempre un coglione sono!!!
Ha ha ha. 
Certamente non saranno contenti di sapere (un giorno)  che mamma e papà si separano.
Come non lo sono certamente io.  
Alberto per me ora conta solo la serenità dei miei figli, se loro sono sereni lo sarò anch'io, 
E per me è già tanto.


----------



## Paolo123 (29 Gennaio 2019)

Minas Tirith ha detto:


> Tua moglie come l'ha presa? Situazione distesa o no?


Lei spera,  o crede, che io torni,  e mi appoggia su tutto.  Anche per lei il mio distacco dovrà essere il meno traumatico possibile.  Insomma una mezza speranza gle lo data.  Lei ha già i suoi sensi di colpa. 
Un passo per volta.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Gennaio 2019)

Paolo123 ha detto:


> Si  loro sono sereni,  anche perché non è un distacco netto.  Sto con loro ogni sera, ceniamo tutti insieme, e poi o guardiamo la tv,  o facciamo qualche gioco da tavolo.
> Poi prima di andare vanno a letto.
> Abbiamo deciso così con mia moglie, poi comincerò a mancare qualche sera e vediamo come va`.


Bene. 
:abbraccio:


----------



## Minas Tirith (30 Gennaio 2019)

L’importante è che lei ti abbia dato sufficienti certezze sul suo equilibrio emotivo in modo che tu possa essere tranquillo nel lasciarle i ragazzi. Ora, credo, le conseguenze del suo agire sul vostro rapporto di coppia vanno momentaneamente archiviate, ma quanto successo è, anche solo in parte (solo tu puoi sapere in che misura), scaturito da un suo “squilibrio” , una sua perdita di lucidità che devi esser certo sia stata totalmente recuperata. I tuoi figli devono avere un esempio da seguire, una guida che ne formi il carattere.. accertati che lei ne sia consapevole. Se ne sentono troppe e lei ha un pregresso che impone attenzione. 
Nei miei periodi no, quando i miei iniziarono a capire che non ero mai “lucido”, fui bravissimo a trovare giustificazioni logiche e scuse inattaccabili per convincerli che si sbagliavano. Cambiai atteggiamento ed abitudini, ai loro occhi ero tornato in me.
 Io non smisi di fare quello che facevo e nessuno si accorse più di nulla. 
Attento alle apparenze.


----------



## alberto15 (30 Gennaio 2019)

Paolo123 ha detto:


> Lei spera,  o crede, che io torni,  e mi appoggia su tutto.  Anche per lei il mio distacco dovrà essere il meno traumatico possibile.  Insomma una mezza speranza gle lo data.  Lei ha già i suoi sensi di colpa. Un passo per volta.


ecco bravo, vai con i piedi di piombo che magari poi ci ripensi invece di buttare tutto nel cesso.


----------



## alberto15 (30 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per te era superabile, per lui no.


beh ma in un certo senso per lui era piu' recuperabile, oggettivamente. Era andata piu' a fondo di mia moglie (e magari anche quest'ultima ci sarebbe arrivato, chi lo sa?) ma e' risalita a galla da sola, contrariamente alla mia consorte. Quindi non capisco tutte queste remore, evidentemente io sono piu' resistente a certe "solllecitazioni" psicologiche


----------



## alberto15 (30 Gennaio 2019)

Paolo123 ha detto:


> Si  loro sono sereni,  anche perché non è un distacco netto.  Sto con loro ogni sera, ceniamo tutti insieme, e poi o guardiamo la tv,  o facciamo qualche gioco da tavolo.
> Poi prima di andare vanno a letto.
> Abbiamo deciso così con mia moglie, poi comincerò a mancare qualche sera e vediamo come va`.


e poi quando si svegliano la mattina o la notte e tu non ci sei cosa dicono?


----------



## Paolo123 (30 Gennaio 2019)

Abbiamo detto ai nostri figli che sono stato trasferito in un altro luogo di lavoro, e che ho preso un monolocale per non fare tanti km.
 Dalla settimana prossima li vedrò due sere a settimana, e tutte le domeniche.
La verità la sapranno in futuro quando avrò la possibilità di separarmi legalmente.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Gennaio 2019)

Paolo123 ha detto:


> Abbiamo detto ai nostri figli che sono stato trasferito in un altro luogo di lavoro, e che ho preso un monolocale per non fare tanti km.
> Dalla settimana prossima li vedrò due sere a settimana, e tutte le domeniche.
> La verità la sapranno in futuro quando avrò la possibilità di separarmi legalmente.


State facendo le cose bene.


----------



## Bruja (31 Gennaio 2019)

Paolo123 ha detto:


> Abbiamo detto ai nostri figli che sono stato trasferito in un altro luogo di lavoro, e che ho preso un monolocale per non fare tanti km.
> Dalla settimana prossima li vedrò due sere a settimana, e tutte le domeniche.
> La verità la sapranno in futuro quando avrò la possibilità di separarmi legalmente.


Assolutamente d'accordo. Le cose vanno fatte con  cautela e con maturità e mi pare che ci siamo. La gradualità in questi frangenti è necessaria e spesso il tempo facilita le cose, i figli alla fine crescono e se non hanno traumi saranno in grado di capire...
Auguri


----------



## Bruja (31 Gennaio 2019)

alberto15 ha detto:


> e poi quando si svegliano la mattina o la notte e tu non ci sei cosa dicono?



Nella vita non sempre le cose vanno come ci auspicheremmo, ciò che conta è fare le cose in modo civile e salvaguardare i piccoli, che però non crescono bene neppure con due genitori che stanno insieme solo per i figli... loro lo percepiscono e spesso capita che siano loro, appena in età di rabìgionare a chiedere di separarsi... ne ho conosciuti alcuni, figli di coppie amiche che hanno detto ai loro genitori, perchè non lo avete fatto prima.  Una madre ed un padre felici ed amorevoli quando li incontrano, sono più rassicuranti e rasserenanti di due che litigano o non si parlano nell'ambiente domestico, perchè anche fingendo loro lo percepiscono lo stesso...


----------



## Paolo123 (1 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> State facendo le cose bene.


Questo lo devo a te, a voi. 
Grazie


----------



## Foglia (1 Febbraio 2019)

Paolo123 ha detto:


> Questo lo devo a te, a voi.
> Grazie


Le cose le hai fatte tu, con tua moglie.

E sei stato molto bravo a reagire come hai reagito, e soprattutto a non distruggere in preda alla rabbia una madre agli occhi dei figli. Spero comunque che tu riesca a stare sempre vicino a loro, ma in ogni caso piace molto anche a me leggere come la state gestendo


----------



## Eagle72 (1 Febbraio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Le cose le hai fatte tu, con tua moglie.
> 
> soprattutto a non distruggere in preda alla rabbia una madre agli occhi dei figli.


Verissimo....la rabbia avrebbe potuto accecarlo. Bravo Paolo. A me fa male vedere come una ricerca di emozioni, per uno spicchio piccolo della propria vita, possa distruggere progetti decennali di una coppia che magari ha anche tanto in comune e tanto avrebbe potuto ancora fare...e poi rovinare la vita ai figli. È come quando sento uno che muore perché ha guardato il cellulare in auto e si è distratto. Una vita buttata ....e dire che per essere a questo mondo ci vuole due che si incontrano, che si amano, deve vincere il nostro spermatozoo, deve andare bene la gravidanza, tua madre si spacca la schiena per allattarti....e poi ti fai il culo per studiare, lavorare. Siamo la somma di fatica, lacrime, sangue e botte di culo..e morire per una cazzata è assurdo. Lo stesso vedo nelle coppie...come in questo caso....la ricerca di brividi ed emozioni ha distrutto quanto costruito in anni. Lo so è la vita...ma me rode. Capisco la fine di una coppia di una famiglia solo quando uno si disinnamora o incontra un altro con cui voler vivere.


----------



## Eagle72 (1 Febbraio 2019)

Paolo...quanto ha inciso la durata della sua storia con l' altro? Se invece di 2 anni e mezzo, si trattava di 6 mesi, avresti tollerato di più? E il suo essersi innamorata di un altro e poi ritornata convinta, non riesci ad inquadrarlo in uno smarrimento, lungo per carità, dove ha inciso forse anche una vostra crisi di coppia? Pensi che a te sarebbe potuto succedere? Chiedo solo.


----------



## Lara3 (1 Febbraio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Verissimo....la rabbia avrebbe potuto accecarlo. Bravo Paolo. A me fa male vedere come una ricerca di emozioni, per uno spicchio piccolo della propria vita, possa distruggere progetti decennali di una coppia che magari ha anche tanto in comune e tanto avrebbe potuto ancora fare...e poi rovinare la vita ai figli. È come quando sento uno che muore perché ha guardato il cellulare in auto e si è distratto. Una vita buttata ....e dire che per essere a questo mondo ci vuole due che si incontrano, che si amano, deve vincere il nostro spermatozoo, deve andare bene la gravidanza, tua madre si spacca la schiena per allattarti....e poi ti fai il culo per studiare, lavorare. Siamo la somma di fatica, lacrime, sangue e botte di culo..e morire per una cazzata è assurdo. Lo stesso vedo nelle coppie...come in questo caso....la ricerca di brividi ed emozioni ha distrutto quanto costruito in anni. Lo so è la vita...ma me rode. Capisco la fine di una coppia di una famiglia solo quando uno si disinnamora o incontra un altro con cui voler vivere.


Hai ragione... e arrivando anche io alla stessa conclusione dopo anni di punti interrogativi sul “ perché l’ha fatto “ ho capito quanto fosse stupido. Oltre che annaffettivo, disonesto ecc.
Non ho la minima idea di cosa gli passa per la testa, forse riesco a capire di più di chi ho seduto di fronte alla metropolitana in quei 5’ di viaggio in comune piuttosto che cosa pensa mio marito.
L’unico atto propositivo di cui è stato capace nei miei confronti dopo la scoperta del tradimento è stato quello di cercare sesso con me. Non un’abbraccio o una parola di conforto.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Febbraio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Verissimo....la rabbia avrebbe potuto accecarlo. Bravo Paolo. A me fa male vedere come una ricerca di emozioni, per uno spicchio piccolo della propria vita, possa distruggere progetti decennali di una coppia che magari ha anche tanto in comune e tanto avrebbe potuto ancora fare...e poi rovinare la vita ai figli. È come quando sento uno che muore perché ha guardato il cellulare in auto e si è distratto. Una vita buttata ....e dire che per essere a questo mondo ci vuole due che si incontrano, che si amano, deve vincere il nostro spermatozoo, deve andare bene la gravidanza, tua madre si spacca la schiena per allattarti....e poi ti fai il culo per studiare, lavorare. Siamo la somma di fatica, lacrime, sangue e botte di culo..e morire per una cazzata è assurdo. Lo stesso vedo nelle coppie...come in questo caso....la ricerca di brividi ed emozioni ha distrutto quanto costruito in anni. Lo so è la vita...ma me rode. Capisco la fine di una coppia di una famiglia solo quando uno si disinnamora o incontra un altro con cui voler vivere.


Eheee
Io capisco un incidente solo se ti viene un colpo.
Ma non funziona così.
Non funziona perché siamo complessi e cerchiamo soluzioni semplici.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Febbraio 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Hai ragione... e arrivando anche io alla stessa conclusione dopo anni di punti interrogativi sul “ perché l’ha fatto “ ho capito quanto fosse stupido. Oltre che annaffettivo, disonesto ecc.
> Non ho la minima idea di cosa gli passa per la testa, forse riesco a capire di più di chi ho seduto di fronte alla metropolitana in quei 5’ di viaggio in comune piuttosto che cosa pensa mio marito.
> L’unico atto propositivo di cui è stato capace nei miei confronti dopo la scoperta del tradimento è stato quello di cercare sesso con me. Non un’abbraccio o una parola di conforto.


Direi che ti ha fatto capire chiaramente come lui affronta il disagio


----------



## Paolo123 (1 Febbraio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Le cose le hai fatte tu, con tua moglie.
> 
> E sei stato molto bravo a reagire come hai reagito, e soprattutto a non distruggere in preda alla rabbia una madre agli occhi dei figli. Spero comunque che tu riesca a stare sempre vicino a loro, ma in ogni caso piace molto anche a me leggere come la state gestendo


Cara foglia,  questo lo devo ai miei genitori, sono loro che mi hanno insegnato i valori. 
La guerra non porta Vittoria a nessuno dei due, solo perdite.  La rabbia lo sfogata con la solitudine, ecco perché andai via di casa subito dopo la scoperta.  E che sono fatto così,  odiare una persona per significa che quella persona ha fatto del male a dei bambini innocenti e indifesi,  odio le persone che usano violenza sulle donne, odio i terroristi,  ecc ecc, e mia moglie non ha fatto niente di tutto ciò,  rimane sempre un'ottima mamma.


----------



## Paolo123 (1 Febbraio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Paolo...quanto ha inciso la durata della sua storia con l' altro? Se invece di 2 anni e mezzo, si trattava di 6 mesi, avresti tollerato di più? E il suo essersi innamorata di un altro e poi ritornata convinta, non riesci ad inquadrarlo in uno smarrimento, lungo per carità, dove ha inciso forse anche una vostra crisi di coppia? Pensi che a te sarebbe potuto succedere? Chiedo solo.


Condivido  quello che hai scritto prima di questo post. 
E tutto l'insieme,  2 anni o 6 mesi non c'è differenza.  È vero che era tornata sui suoi passi,  ma per me resta sempre un atto ignobile.  Io ammetto i miei errori,  ma non giustificano un tradimento, specie se non metti in evidenza i problemi che ti affliggono. 
Tradire e una scelta,  non è un caso, innamorarsi di un altro\altra anche,  quando ti innamori di una persona ne prendi atto, e scegli.  

Certo perché no,  anche a me avrebbe potuto succedere,  ma non tutto quello che ha fatto lei è!!!   io sono una persona con i miei valori, 
Se ti innamori di un altra/o  significa che non ami più il phatner ufficiale.  E qui io avrei scelto.  
Le storie sono diverse,  noi siamo tutti diversi, solo il tradimento ci accomuna. 
Tu sei felice?  La tua risposta sicuramente è sì,  ed io  sono felice per te, per voi.


----------



## Eagle72 (1 Febbraio 2019)

Paolo123 ha detto:


> Condivido  quello che hai scritto prima di questo post.
> E tutto l'insieme,  2 anni o 6 mesi non c'è differenza.  È vero che era tornata sui suoi passi,  ma per me resta sempre un atto ignobile.  Io ammetto i miei errori,  ma non giustificano un tradimento, specie se non metti in evidenza i problemi che ti affliggono.
> Tradire e una scelta,  non è un caso, innamorarsi di un altro\altra anche,  quando ti innamori di una persona ne prendi atto, e scegli.
> 
> ...


Parto dalla fine. No non sono felice. Ho scelto il male minore, ciò che poteva fare meno male a me e alle ns figlie. E nonostante un pezzo di me sia molto deluso trascorro con lei ancora bei momenti. Abbiamo caratteristiche e passioni comuni...penso che con nessuna potrei avere tante affinità. Mi do ancora tempo. Mi manca quello che eravamo.   Ti chiedevo del tempo perché invece a me è la parte che pesa..cmq ho tradito anche io..se mi conoscessi diresti impossibile...su molte cose sono un tipo ''di altri tempi''.. eppure... Posso dirti che è come una malattia..improvvisamente ti ritrovi a essere una persona diversa. Poi il carattere, i principi che uno ha fanno fare scelte...certo nella gestione della situazione si palesa la vera sostanza della persona. Però davvero puoi tornare innamorato/a di chi hai tradito. Siamo esseri misteriosi. Prima davo per scontato il mio amore per lei e il suo per me. Ora so che si è in bilico. Ogni giorno. Cmq ti trovo lucido e hai parole ancora accettabili per lei. Chapeau. In bocca al lupo.


----------



## Paolo123 (2 Febbraio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Parto dalla fine. No non sono felice. Ho scelto il male minore, ciò che poteva fare meno male a me e alle ns figlie. E nonostante un pezzo di me sia molto deluso trascorro con lei ancora bei momenti. Abbiamo caratteristiche e passioni comuni...penso che con nessuna potrei avere tante affinità. Mi do ancora tempo. Mi manca quello che eravamo.   Ti chiedevo del tempo perché invece a me è la parte che pesa..cmq ho tradito anche io..se mi conoscessi diresti impossibile...su molte cose sono un tipo ''di altri tempi''.. eppure... Posso dirti che è come una malattia..improvvisamente ti ritrovi a essere una persona diversa. Poi il carattere, i principi che uno ha fanno fare scelte...certo nella gestione della situazione si palesa la vera sostanza della persona. Però davvero puoi tornare innamorato/a di chi hai tradito. Siamo esseri misteriosi. Prima davo per scontato il mio amore per lei e il suo per me. Ora so che si è in bilico. Ogni giorno. Cmq ti trovo lucido e hai parole ancora accettabili per lei. Chapeau. In bocca al lupo.


Ciao,  da come scrivi, mi lasci intendere che tu resti per comodità,  per i figli., ma che comunque sei deluso,  e la delusione la posso capire,  ma come puoi pensare di non poter trovare in un altra le stesse affinità se resti fermo?  Ti dai ancora del tempo...
Posso chiederti quando tempo e passato?
Guarda che chiedo per comprendere, no che io voglia discutere sulle tue scelte é!!
Rispetto le tue scelte. Sul tradire non posso esprimermi più di tanto,  e un esperienza che non ho avuto e sono convinto che non mi ritroverò mai in una situazione del genere,
Specie in questo momento.   Eagle io non sono andato a cercare prove,  io non ho avuto sospetti,  mi sono semplicemente ritrovato con un diario fra le mani.
Il tempo per me non è stato la causa di separazione. 
In bocca al lupo anche a te.


----------



## Paolo123 (2 Febbraio 2019)

*Domanda*

Restando in tema alla mia disavventura,
O chiamatela come volete,  vorrei chiedervi di immedesimarsi in me,  e chiedo ad ognuno di voi,  se trovate un diario nascosto 
Consapevoli che è del vostro compagno/a
Marito/ moglie.  Cosa fate?  Lo aprite per dare una sbirciatina?   Da premettere che già in passato chi scrive il diario, vi ha già reso partecipe nel leggerlo. 
Faccio questa domanda perché per me se non avessi letto, ma avrei comunque scoperto il suo tradimento,  forse, forse,
Saremmo ancora insieme, essendo che tra noi c'è ancora amore. 
Grazie a priori a chi scrive il proprio pensiero. 
Vi raccomando immedesimatevi.


----------



## Vera (2 Febbraio 2019)

Paolo123 ha detto:


> Restando in tema alla mia disavventura,
> O chiamatela come volete,  vorrei chiedervi di immedesimarsi in me,  e chiedo ad ognuno di voi,  se trovate un diario nascosto
> Consapevoli che è del vostro compagno/a
> Marito/ moglie.  Cosa fate?  Lo aprite per dare una sbirciatina?   Da premettere che già in passato chi scrive il diario, vi ha già reso partecipe nel leggerlo.
> ...


Io non invado mai la privacy altrui nonostante sia curiosa come una scimmia. Quando ho scoperto è perché le cose mi si sono letteralmente materializzate davanti agli occhi. Per tradire bisogna anche essere bravi.


----------



## Foglia (2 Febbraio 2019)

Paolo123 ha detto:


> Restando in tema alla mia disavventura,
> O chiamatela come volete,  vorrei chiedervi di immedesimarsi in me,  e chiedo ad ognuno di voi,  se trovate un diario nascosto
> Consapevoli che è del vostro compagno/a
> Marito/ moglie.  Cosa fate?  Lo aprite per dare una sbirciatina?   Da premettere che già in passato chi scrive il diario, vi ha già reso partecipe nel leggerlo.
> ...


Se trovassi un diario in  (più o meno) bella vista, vale a dire senza andare a fare la scassinatrice, leggerei.
Se avessi sospetti farei pure la scassinatrice.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Febbraio 2019)

Paolo123 ha detto:


> Restando in tema alla mia disavventura,
> O chiamatela come volete,  vorrei chiedervi di immedesimarsi in me,  e chiedo ad ognuno di voi,  se trovate un diario nascosto
> Consapevoli che è del vostro compagno/a
> Marito/ moglie.  Cosa fate?  Lo aprite per dare una sbirciatina?   Da premettere che già in passato chi scrive il diario, vi ha già reso partecipe nel leggerlo.
> ...


Io avrei letto.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Febbraio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Se trovassi un diario in  (più o meno) bella vista, vale a dire senza andare a fare la scassinatrice, leggerei.
> Se avessi sospetti farei pure la scassinatrice.


Perfetta sintesi.


----------



## Lostris (3 Febbraio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Se trovassi un diario in  (più o meno) bella vista, vale a dire senza andare a fare la scassinatrice, leggerei.
> Se avessi sospetti farei pure la scassinatrice.


Io uguale.


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io avrei letto.


se leggi devi essere pronta tutto


----------



## Eagle72 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Paolo123 ha detto:


> Ciao,  da come scrivi, mi lasci intendere che tu resti per comodità,  per i figli., ma che comunque sei deluso,  e la delusione la posso capire,  ma come puoi pensare di non poter trovare in un altra le stesse affinità se resti fermo?  Ti dai ancora del tempo...
> Posso chiederti quando tempo e passato?
> Guarda che chiedo per comprendere, no che io voglia discutere sulle tue scelte é!!
> Rispetto le tue scelte. Sul tradire non posso esprimermi più di tanto,  e un esperienza che non ho avuto e sono convinto che non mi ritroverò mai in una situazione del genere,
> ...


Non.so che dirti....pensi mai che nonostante tutto lei è speciale? Io si. E penso che se avessi deciso di separarmi, tralasciando le difficoltà casa, figlie, ecc...avrei vissuto pensando a quanto stavamo bene insieme e a quanto ancora potevamo esserlo. E sai che ti dico....da questa esperienza ho imparato davvero mai dire mai...credimi.  non mi fido più di nessuno..a tutti può capitare...me lo dissi quando capitò a me....e ora che è successo a lei. In un ipotetico rapporto futuro non mi fiderei....mi fido più di lei ora...perche sono esperienze che segnano e fanno crescere. Come già detto ...pero nel ritrovarsi nella tempesta ci sono varie sfumature che fanno la differenza. È passato un anno abbondante....chi qui ce l ha fatta di solito è riuscito ad elaborare in un paio di anni....come c è chi non.ha mai elaborato... ho giornate spensierate dove mi sembra superata, giornate tristi e giornate di dolore pazzesco e rabbioso...La amo e mi ama, tantissimo.....e abbiamo costruito tanto insieme. Non ce la faccio. Certo devi convivere con qualcosa..pensieri ecc che offuscano il tutto. Posso dire con certezza che PER ME il tradimento è la più grande cazzata che si possa fare.


----------



## Eagle72 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Paolo123 ha detto:


> Saremmo ancora insieme, essendo che tra noi c'è ancora amore.
> Grazie a priori a chi scrive il proprio pensiero.
> Vi raccomando immedesimatevi.


Te lo scrissi a suo tempo...ti capisco....il leggere rende reale qualcosa di etereo... se tu non avessi letto sarebbe stato molto meglio. Lessi un articolo dove consigliava espressamente di non chiedere dettagli...luogo, tempi ecc proprio perche nella mente si fissano immagini indelebili. Io incontro spesso il tipo, frequento spesso il luogo del misfatto, e mia moglie rispose con onestà a tutte le mie domande morbose. Tornando indietro non vorrei sapere così tanto. Ebbi solo la lucidità di non voler recuperare la messagistica tra di loro. Ci avrei messo 5 minuti...ma avrei fatto un grosso errore. Leggere un mi manchi, mio marito sospetta, se ti avessi incontrato prima, è stato bellissimo non.vedo l.ora di rifarlo...lo posso immaginare...ma leggerlo no grazie. Sai che c è...in quei momenti sei un altra persona...cose simili le pensai e dissi anche io. Oggi mi sembrano preistoria, mi dico come ho fatto a pensare o scrivere roba del genere...amo mia moglie! Evidentemente è cosi...dopo venti anni di onorata carriera ho accantonato lei...investito i miei sentimenti altrove e sono ritornato ..credimi più convinto. E devo accettarlo che sia successo anche a lei qualcosa del genere.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> se leggi devi essere pronta tutto


Io ho rispettato la privacy finché non ho visto incongruenze.
Poi ho cercato, trovato e reagito.


----------



## Rosarose (3 Febbraio 2019)

Paolo123 ha detto:


> Restando in tema alla mia disavventura,
> O chiamatela come volete,  vorrei chiedervi di immedesimarsi in me,  e chiedo ad ognuno di voi,  se trovate un diario nascosto
> Consapevoli che è del vostro compagno/a
> Marito/ moglie.  Cosa fate?  Lo aprite per dare una sbirciatina?   Da premettere che già in passato chi scrive il diario, vi ha già reso partecipe nel leggerlo.
> ...


Anche io avrei letto!! Specialmente se nel mio cervello ci fossero stati dei segnali

Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Paolo123 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Non.so che dirti....pensi mai che nonostante tutto lei è speciale? Io si. E penso che se avessi deciso di separarmi, tralasciando le difficoltà casa, figlie, ecc...avrei vissuto pensando a quanto stavamo bene insieme e a quanto ancora potevamo esserlo. E sai che ti dico....da questa esperienza ho imparato davvero mai dire mai...credimi.  non mi fido più di nessuno..a tutti può capitare...me lo dissi quando capitò a me....e ora che è successo a lei. In un ipotetico rapporto futuro non mi fiderei....mi fido più di lei ora...perche sono esperienze che segnano e fanno crescere. Come già detto ...pero nel ritrovarsi nella tempesta ci sono varie sfumature che fanno la differenza. È passato un anno abbondante....chi qui ce l ha fatta di solito è riuscito ad elaborare in un paio di anni....come c è chi non.ha mai elaborato... ho giornate spensierate dove mi sembra superata, giornate tristi e giornate di dolore pazzesco e rabbioso...La amo e mi ama, tantissimo.....e abbiamo costruito tanto insieme. Non ce la faccio. Certo devi convivere con qualcosa..pensieri ecc che offuscano il tutto. Posso dire con certezza che PER ME il tradimento è la più grande cazzata che si possa fare.


Per me era speciale, ora non più.


----------



## Paolo123 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> se leggi devi essere pronta tutto


Come fai a essere pronto se non sospetti niente?


----------



## Bruja (3 Febbraio 2019)

Temo sia molto facile pensare di mettersi nei panni altrui e fare parametri con le proprie esperienze... niente di più incongruo. 
Ogni amore è un fatto a sé ed ogni tradimento anche.  Se poi esiste un diario in bella vista, tanto compromettente, a me viene l'idea che non si abbia la percezione non solo del pericolo, ma anche del rispetto per l'altro...
Un conto è scrivere che si ha simpatia per una persona... altro è scendere in pensieri che bisognerebbe avere solo in testa. Detto questo una persona può decidere che valga ancora la pena di stare in coppia, esattamente come può decidere di non sentirsela... non si tratta di buttare il bimbo con l'acqua sporca, ma di stabilire cosa percepiamo accettabile e cosa no.
Non esistono persone che sono migliori o peggiori perchè restano o se ne vanno, esistono le sensazioni che si provano e che decidono che tipo di vita vogliamo. La soglia di accettazione di una situazione è personale e quello che per uno è sopportabile per altri è improponibile. 
 Il resto sono opinioni personali, e appunto opinabili.


----------



## Paolo123 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Io non invado mai la privacy altrui nonostante sia curiosa come una scimmia. Quando ho scoperto è perché le cose mi si sono letteralmente materializzate davanti agli occhi. Per tradire bisogna anche essere bravi.


Non credo che sia invadere la privacy,
Non è un telefonino in cui cerchi la pass per leggere,  non è un e-mail, non è posta cartacea chiusa!!!!  E semplicemente un quaderno in una scatola.
La tua risposta è in base alla tua esperienza, 
Per questo ho chiesto di immedesimarsi.


----------



## Eagle72 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Bruja ha detto:


> Temo sia molto facile pensare di mettersi nei panni altrui e fare parametri con le proprie esperienze... niente di più incongruo.
> Ogni amore è un fatto a sé ed ogni tradimento anche.  Se poi esiste un diario in bella vista, tanto compromettente, a me viene l'idea che non si abbia la percezione non solo del pericolo, ma anche del rispetto per l'altro...
> Un conto è scrivere che si ha simpatia per una persona... altro è scendere in pensieri che bisognerebbe avere solo in testa. Detto questo una persona può decidere che valga ancora la pena di stare in coppia, esattamente come può decidere di non sentirsela... non si tratta di buttare il bimbo con l'acqua sporca, ma di stabilire cosa percepiamo accettabile e cosa no.
> Non esistono persone che sono migliori o peggiori perchè restano o se ne vanno, esistono le sensazioni che si provano e che decidono che tipo di vita vogliamo. La soglia di accettazione di una situazione è personale e quello che per uno è sopportabile per altri è improponibile.
> Il resto sono opinioni personali, e appunto opinabili.


Quando hai un matrimonio in ballo, una lunga storia d amore e delle figlie l'accettabilità si sposta molto in là....un tradimento a venti anni non è come un tradimento a 60.... si scende molto più a compromessi...questo nel campo delle scelte sul da farsi..non cambia il dolore.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Febbraio 2019)

https://it.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/La_chiave_(film_1983)


----------



## Bruja (3 Febbraio 2019)

Paolo123 ha detto:


> Non credo che sia invadere la privacy,
> Non è un telefonino in cui cerchi la pass per leggere,  non è un e-mail, non è posta cartacea chiusa!!!!  E semplicemente un quaderno in una scatola.
> La tua risposta è in base alla tua esperienza,
> Per questo ho chiesto di immedesimarsi.



In caso di tradimento non metterei mai uno scritto in un luogo tanto raggiungibile. 
Un diario disponibile in un rapporto di coppia è come un portafoglio per strada... anche se non si vuole approfittarne, capita di voler guardare per sapere a chi possa appartenere e renderlo.  Intendo che si può anche aprire in perfetta buonafede perchè non si ha la minima percezione che ci siano informazioni tanto compromettenti.


----------



## Bruja (3 Febbraio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Quando hai un matrimonio in ballo, una lunga storia d amore e delle figlie l'accettabilità si sposta molto in là....un tradimento a venti anni non è come un tradimento a 60.... si scende molto più a compromessi...questo nel campo delle scelte sul da farsi..non cambia il dolore.


Non ho giudicato la tua scelta, certo che dipende dall'età e dalla condizione, anche perchè più in là si va con l'età e più intimorisce il pensiero di stare soli o ricominciare. Sul dolore non discuto neppure, è una percezione talmente personale che sarebbe idiota schematizzarlo, ma è ovvio che c'è. E' la presenza costante di ogni tradimento.


----------



## Eagle72 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Bruja ha detto:


> In caso di tradimento non metterei mai uno scritto in un luogo tanto raggiungibile.
> Un diario disponibile in un rapporto di coppia è come un portafoglio per strada... anche se non si vuole approfittarne, capita di voler guardare per sapere a chi possa appartenere e renderlo.  Intendo che si può anche aprire in perfetta buonafede perchè non si ha la minima percezione che ci siano informazioni tanto compromettenti.


Quando tradisci quello che vivi lo vivi come naturale...come un pezzo della tua vita...hai la nozione che è sbagliato ma dici cosa posso farci se cupido ha lanciato il suo dardo? Lei l'avrà vissuto cosi..e dopo un po...per lei è come un ex... una storia fissata su carta....anche se ormai chiusa....mia moglie quando ha confessato ha detto tutto in modo naturale senza rendersi minimamente conto del dolore che procurava... superficialità estrema....


----------



## Foglia (3 Febbraio 2019)

Bruja ha detto:


> In caso di tradimento non metterei mai uno scritto in un luogo tanto raggiungibile.
> Un diario disponibile in un rapporto di coppia è come un portafoglio per strada... anche se non si vuole approfittarne, capita di voler guardare per sapere a chi possa appartenere e renderlo.  Intendo che si può anche aprire in perfetta buonafede perchè non si ha la minima percezione che ci siano informazioni tanto compromettenti.


Quoto.
E' una roba lì, sotto il mio naso, a casa mia.


----------



## Eagle72 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Quoto.
> E' una roba lì, sotto il mio naso, a casa mia.


In caso di tradimento bisognerebbe anche evitare uso di whatapp, fb, telefonate...tutto ultratracciabile....eppure...tutti lo fanno..... io senza monitoraggio cellulare non l'avrei mai scoperto....eppure per due anni l'aveva fatta franca..col tempo abbassi il livello di guardia e commetti sempre più errori.


----------



## Bruja (3 Febbraio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Quando tradisci quello che vivi lo vivi come naturale...come un pezzo della tua vita...hai la nozione che è sbagliato ma dici cosa posso farci se cupido ha lanciato il suo dardo? Lei l'avrà vissuto cosi..e dopo un po...per lei è come un ex... una storia fissata su carta....anche se ormai chiusa....mia moglie quando ha confessato ha detto tutto in modo naturale senza rendersi minimamente conto del dolore che procurava... superficialità estrema....


Certo capisco, una storia di due anni dovrebbe dare il tempo di stabilizzarsi dopo il dardo di cupido... e mi spiace dissentire, ma tua moglie se quando ha confessato non si è resa minimamente conto del dolore che procurava, quindi o ha una dispercezione verso gli altri o semplicemente ha archiviato il problema, certa come era che tanto tu dopo una confessione liberatoria avresti trangugiato il boccome... se vuoi chiamarla superficialità ti seguo ma aggiungo anche un menefreghismo siderale che dovrai tenere presente per il futuro. Quello che è chiuso per lei, spiace dirlo, ma sarà un tuo ricordo tristissimo ed indelebile.


----------



## Eagle72 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Bruja ha detto:


> Certo capisco, una storia di due anni dovrebbe dare il tempo di stabilizzarsi dopo il dardo di cupido... e mi spiace dissentire, ma tua moglie se quando ha confessato non si è resa minimamente conto del dolore che procurava, quindi o ha una dispercezione verso gli altri o semplicemente ha archiviato il problema, certa come era che tanto tu dopo una confessione liberatoria avresti trangugiato il boccome... se vuoi chiamarla superficialità ti seguo ma aggiungo anche un menefreghismo siderale che dovrai tenere presente per il futuro. Quello che è chiuso per lei, spiace dirlo, ma sarà un tuo ricordo tristissimo ed indelebile.


In due anni crei dipendenza difficile da tagliare...la persona diventa un pezzo della tua giornata...e dire addio è struggente...allora vai avanti sperando che si consumi...ma cosa vuoi consumare...non giustifico affatto...ma è cosi per molti..per tanti. È come smettere di fumare..lo fai solo dopo un ictus, un infarto. Mi ha detto che ha confessato perché non reggeva più la doppia vita...per lei la mia scoperta è stata liberatoria...e al primo accenno ha buttato giù tutto..se vuoi anche senza tatto...perché di carattere è cosi...forse infantile...perche chi tradisce non sa minimamente il dolore e la catastrofe (anche io confessai..perche non sostenevo piu...ebbi solo l'accortezza di sminuire il tutto e lei la lungimiranza di non chiedere). Il menefreghismo lo vedo nella sua storia extra non nella confessione. Ad oggi è cmq pentitissima, penso sia anche maturata. Vorrei solo archiviare il tutto...ma ci riesco in modo alterno, imprevisto.perché molto del confessato, scoperto è tosto da digerire se sei innamorato....spero nel medico tempo.


----------



## Vera (3 Febbraio 2019)

Paolo123 ha detto:


> Non credo che sia invadere la privacy,
> Non è un telefonino in cui cerchi la pass per leggere,  non è un e-mail, non è posta cartacea chiusa!!!!  E semplicemente un quaderno in una scatola.
> La tua risposta è in base alla tua esperienza,
> Per questo ho chiesto di immedesimarsi.


Il cellulare lo metto allo stesso livello di un quaderno in una scatola. 
Io posso dirti quello che farei io se trovassi il quaderno, non quello che farei se fossi te. 
Non lo aprirei, nemmeno se in passato mi fosse stato chiesto di leggerlo. Darti l'autorizzazione a fare uma cosa una volta non determina che tu possa farla sempre.


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Febbraio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> ha detto tutto in modo naturale senza rendersi minimamente conto del dolore che procurava... superficialità estrema....


Piagnone


----------



## Eagle72 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Piagnone


Ciao prof..mi sei mancato


----------



## Jacaranda (3 Febbraio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> In caso di tradimento bisognerebbe anche evitare uso di whatapp, fb, telefonate...tutto ultratracciabile....eppure...tutti lo fanno..... io senza monitoraggio cellulare non l'avrei mai scoperto....eppure per due anni l'aveva fatta franca..col tempo abbassi il livello di guardia e commetti sempre più errori.


È che ti spiace cancellare, sarebbe come buttare delle poesie o rischiare di annullare alcune parti del ricordo ...vuoi riguardare e rivivere l’emozione. Così non cancelli...
E poi ti scoprono


----------



## Paolo123 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Bruja ha detto:


> In caso di tradimento non metterei mai uno scritto in un luogo tanto raggiungibile.
> Un diario disponibile in un rapporto di coppia è come un portafoglio per strada... anche se non si vuole approfittarne, capita di voler guardare per sapere a chi possa appartenere e renderlo.  Intendo che si può anche aprire in perfetta buonafede perchè non si ha la minima percezione che ci siano informazioni tanto compromettenti.


Quoto.


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Paolo123 ha detto:


> Come fai a essere pronto se non sospetti niente?


tu cosa hai letto.
Io ho trovato vecchie lettere dell'ex fidanzata di mio marito. Non le ho lette. Magari in mezzo ce n'è una recente, non lo so.


----------



## Paolo123 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Il cellulare lo metto allo stesso livello di un quaderno in una scatola.
> Io posso dirti quello che farei io se trovassi il quaderno, non quello che farei se fossi te.
> Non lo aprirei, nemmeno se in passato mi fosse stato chiesto di leggerlo. Darti l'autorizzazione a fare uma cosa una volta non determina che tu possa farla sempre.


Ok.  Grazie per il tuo pensiero.


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Paolo123 ha detto:


> Non credo che sia invadere la privacy,
> Non è un telefonino in cui cerchi la pass per leggere,  non è un e-mail, non è posta cartacea chiusa!!!!  E semplicemente un quaderno in una scatola.
> La tua risposta è in base alla tua esperienza,
> Per questo ho chiesto di immedesimarsi.


 e allora 
Dovevi immaginare che conteneva suoi pensieri.
E sicuramente riguardavano anche te.


----------



## Paolo123 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> tu cosa hai letto.
> Io ho trovato vecchie lettere dell'ex fidanzata di mio marito. Non le ho lette. Magari in mezzo ce n'è una recente, non lo so.


Di tutto, dall'inizio della loro storia, la confusione dell'amore che provava per me, 
I loro rapporti, le esperienze avuti con più phatner, fino alla scelta tra me e il suo amante, ed in fine la sofferenza per aver lasciato l'amante, ed in fine l'amore verso di me che aveva ritrovato.   Non scendo nei particolari. Scusatemi ma non me la sento.


----------



## Paolo123 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> e allora
> Dovevi immaginare che conteneva suoi pensieri.
> E sicuramente riguardavano anche te.


Certo, immaginavo che c'ero solo io, come negli altri quaderni. E stato in buona fede, non avevo alcun sospetto.  Era bello leggere le cose che sentiva per me, i primi anni scriveva tutti i giorni, e dopo tanti anni insieme era bello leggere quello che avevamo fatto in passato.


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Febbraio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> È che ti spiace cancellare, sarebbe come buttare delle poesie o rischiare di annullare alcune parti del ricordo ...vuoi riguardare e rivivere l’emozione. Così non cancelli...
> E poi ti scoprono


 e che problema c'è? Mandi la chat ad un indirizzo email dedicato e poi cancelli. Oppure basta avere il doppio cellulare. Se poi sei proprio paranoico invece di WhatsApp usi telegram che ha le chat autocancellanti. Così sei matematicamente sicuro che l'altra parte non possa conservarsi i messaggi. I sistemi ci sono. La verità è che la gente è pigra e sciatta pure quando tradisce. Che per me è la cosa più imperdonabile che esista.


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Febbraio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Ciao prof..mi sei mancato


Amico mio, sta cosa che tua moglie doveva preoccuparsi di come indorare la pillola e non avendolo fatto è una superficiale, _davero non se pó sentì _


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Febbraio 2019)

Bruja ha detto:


> In caso di tradimento non metterei mai uno scritto in un luogo tanto raggiungibile.
> Un diario disponibile in un rapporto di coppia è come un portafoglio per strada... anche se non si vuole approfittarne, capita di voler guardare per sapere a chi possa appartenere e renderlo.  Intendo che si può anche aprire in perfetta buonafede perchè non si ha la minima percezione che ci siano informazioni tanto compromettenti.


Ho più di un'amica che lo usa come arma di depistaggio. Una con il marito particolarmente geloso ha perfino il lucchetto sapendo perfettamente che il marito si è fatto la copia della chiave mentre dormiva.


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Paolo123 ha detto:


> Di tutto, dall'inizio della loro storia, la confusione dell'amore che provava per me,
> I loro rapporti, le esperienze avuti con più phatner, fino alla scelta tra me e il suo amante, ed in fine la sofferenza per aver lasciato l'amante, ed in fine l'amore verso di me che aveva ritrovato.   Non scendo nei particolari. Scusatemi ma non me la sento.


Lei sapeva che leggevi i suoi Quaderni. Mi riferisco al passato. O lo hai fatto sempre di nascosto


----------



## Paolo123 (3 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Lei sapeva che leggevi i suoi Quaderni. Mi riferisco al passato. O lo hai fatto sempre di nascosto


Certo che lo sapeva,  a volte scriveva anche in mia presenza. E la prima volta che mi fece leggere, fu quando eravamo già sposati, e mi fece leggere gli anni in cui eravamo fidanzati.


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Febbraio 2019)

Paolo123 ha detto:


> Certo che lo sapeva,  a volte scriveva anche in mia presenza. E la prima volta che mi fece leggere, fu quando eravamo già sposati, e mi fece leggere gli anni in cui eravamo fidanzati.


 scusa, ma questo punto, voleva che tu sapessi. Non sapeva come dirlo è ha usato questo mezzo


----------



## Jacaranda (4 Febbraio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> e che problema c'è? Mandi la chat ad un indirizzo email dedicato e poi cancelli. Oppure basta avere il doppio cellulare. Se poi sei proprio paranoico invece di WhatsApp usi telegram che ha le chat autocancellanti. Così sei matematicamente sicuro che l'altra parte non possa conservarsi i messaggi. I sistemi ci sono. La verità è che la gente è pigra e sciatta pure quando tradisce. Che per me è la cosa più imperdonabile che esista.


Ah, su pigrizia e sciatteria siamo d’accordo...
Il problema vero però è che a molti va in pappa il cervello


----------



## Marjanna (4 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> scusa, ma questo punto, voleva che tu sapessi. Non sapeva come dirlo è ha usato questo mezzo


Rimane un'ipotesi. Un'altra ipotesi è che negli anni gli usi siano cambiati. Che lui nelle sue cose non guardava da anni, e che lei abbia pensato che i tempi in cui lui leggeva il suo diario fossero andati. Quindi solo un oggetto riposto tra le sue cose.
A me non pare così strano. Alla fine due persone si separano spazi in casa, specie negli armadi e se li gestiscono come vogliono. Ci tengono i vestiti, accessori ma anche qualche ricordo.
E dopo anni può succedere che non sei tanto aggiornato su cosa contenga. Solitamente rimangono più le donne ad avere accesso all'armadio del marito per riporre gli indumenti puliti.

Mariti del forum voi sapete tutti cosa contengono gli armadi delle vostre mogli? Vestiti a parte.


----------



## Minas Tirith (4 Febbraio 2019)

Non avrei esitato un solo istante. Non lo avrei fatto per curiosità, ma perchè per me la fiducia, semplicemente, non esiste. Vorrei, credetemi, non esser fatto così, si vive male. Tuttavia non si tratta di un qualcosa che si puó scegliere di modificare o, quanto meno, che io, possa riuscire a modificare. Guardo le persone, anche quelle che amo di più, che non hanno mai dato un segnale che sia uno, di dubitabilità, e non riesco nemmeno a non considerarli capaci di tutto. Non abbasso mai quella malvagia soglia  di attenzione. A volte mi chiedo come si possa essere come me senza aver MAI e dico MAI vissuto situazioni spiacevoli. La cosa peggiore è che la risposta più logica che do a me stesso, ovviamente, non puó che essere quella di non aver mai subito grazie al fatto di non aver mai concesso. 
Dopo aver letto, probabilmente, credo che qualcosa dentro di me sarebbe cambiato per sempre e mia moglie in quel preciso istante avrebbe capito di trovarsi (lei,paradossalmente) in compagnia di uno sconosciuto. Uno sconosciuto che proverebbe nei suoi confronti un odio più intimo e profondo di quanto non lo fosse stato l’amore provato fino a quel momento. Probabilmente le chiederei di starmi lontano per evitare di fare cose che potrebbero rovinare la mia vita, della sua, non mi importerebbe più nulla. 
Sono molto più debole di molti di voi, non so come facciate ad essere così forti.


----------



## Minas Tirith (4 Febbraio 2019)

Quello che, peró, voglio dire a Paolo è che se tu non sei come me, se non solo non riesci ad odiare, ma, addirittura, sei nella piena consapevolezza di amarla ancora.. beh, perchè scegli di percorrere la strada opposta? Perchè, perdonami, ma non ci vedo nulla di intelligente in questo. Se ami ancora, nonostante tutto, faresti bene a riconoscere a te stesso che il tuo sentimento è così forte, da meritare il tuo non girarti dall’altra parte. Soprattutto se sei altrettanto certo che esso sia ricambiato. Amare ancora e scegliere una vita di sofferenza nel non stare con i tuoi figli e con la donna che sai di amare ancora: ne vale la pena? Credo che tu finirai col punire solo te stesso. Parla con lei, lascia che lei parli con te, parlate di sesso, cerca di capire la sua concezione dell’argomento. Potresti capire cose che potrebbero, magari, alleviare il tuo dolore. Potresti acquisire la consapevolezza che per lei il sesso non aveva alcun valore, d’altronde non è poca la gente che relega la cosa alla stregua del piacere che si prova a grattarsi quando si ha prurito. 
Mettiamo che marito e moglie siano due critici d’arte dinanzi ad un Van Gogh originale. Lei decide di cambiare la cornice originale. In tal caso il marito non si darebbe mai pace per il gesto di sua moglie, nella certezza che lei dava al dipinto lo stesso ed identico valore che dava lui, donde nulla potrebbe allegerirne la colpa, mai. 
Se, peró, solo il marito sia un critico d’arte e la moglie consideri quella tela inestimabile alla stregua di un poster da cameretta, quel cambio di cornice sarebbe sì motivo di invalitabile danno, irreparabile, ma quel marito commetterebbe un errore a continuare a considerare sua moglie come il male assoluto, sapendo che il valore che essa dava al suo gesto era lontano anni luce da quello che egli assegnava allo stesso. 
Pensa a questo, riuscire a concepire che per tua moglie un Van Gogh non abbia più valore di un poster delle Spice Girls, cambierebbe o no la tua prospettiva? 
Scegliere di lasciare tutto, amandola ancora? Lei è perfettamente consapevole di quanto grave sia per te il danno che ha causato, sa che è colpevole e sa che dovrà, pertanto, accettarne le conseguenze. Questo, peró, non cambierà il fatto che per lei quel gesto continuerà a non avere nessuna importanza. 
Potresti scegliere di cambiare, a tue volta, cornice, a lei non farebbe differenza. Sarebbe un mero dettaglio in confronto all’importanza che assume per lei il fatto che quel quadro non lasci casa vostra. 
Guarda il tutto da ogni prospettiva, magari aiuterà a capire e a scegliere con maggiore coscienza!


----------



## danny (4 Febbraio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Rimane un'ipotesi.
> 
> Mariti del forum voi sapete tutti cosa contengono gli armadi delle vostre mogli? Vestiti a parte.


No. Né armadi, né cassetti, né la vastità delle borse possedute.


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Febbraio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Ah, su pigrizia e sciatteria siamo d’accordo...
> Il problema vero però è che a molti va in pappa il cervello


Lo faccio rientrare nella sciatteria.

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Brunetta (4 Febbraio 2019)

Minas Tirith ha detto:


> Quello che, peró, voglio dire a Paolo è che se tu non sei come me, se non solo non riesci ad odiare, ma, addirittura, sei nella piena consapevolezza di amarla ancora.. beh, perchè scegli di percorrere la strada opposta? Perchè, perdonami, ma non ci vedo nulla di intelligente in questo. Se ami ancora, nonostante tutto, faresti bene a riconoscere a te stesso che il tuo sentimento è così forte, da meritare il tuo non girarti dall’altra parte. Soprattutto se sei altrettanto certo che esso sia ricambiato. Amare ancora e scegliere una vita di sofferenza nel non stare con i tuoi figli e con la donna che sai di amare ancora: ne vale la pena? Credo che tu finirai col punire solo te stesso. Parla con lei, lascia che lei parli con te, parlate di sesso, cerca di capire la sua concezione dell’argomento. Potresti capire cose che potrebbero, magari, alleviare il tuo dolore. Potresti acquisire la consapevolezza che per lei il sesso non aveva alcun valore, d’altronde non è poca la gente che relega la cosa alla stregua del piacere che si prova a grattarsi quando si ha prurito.
> Mettiamo che marito e moglie siano due critici d’arte dinanzi ad un Van Gogh originale. Lei decide di cambiare la cornice originale. In tal caso il marito non si darebbe mai pace per il gesto di sua moglie, nella certezza che lei dava al dipinto lo stesso ed identico valore che dava lui, donde nulla potrebbe allegerirne la colpa, mai.
> Se, peró, solo il marito sia un critico d’arte e la moglie consideri quella tela inestimabile alla stregua di un poster da cameretta, quel cambio di cornice sarebbe sì motivo di invalitabile danno, irreparabile, ma quel marito commetterebbe un errore a continuare a considerare sua moglie come il male assoluto, sapendo che il valore che essa dava al suo gesto era lontano anni luce da quello che egli assegnava allo stesso.
> Pensa a questo, riuscire a concepire che per tua moglie un Van Gogh non abbia più valore di un poster delle Spice Girls, cambierebbe o no la tua prospettiva?
> ...


Ma se si ama una persona per quello che è, compreso o soprattutto per la sua capacità di apprezzare l’arte, allora il cambio di cornice cambia tutto.


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Febbraio 2019)

Minas Tirith ha detto:


> Non avrei esitato un solo istante. Non lo avrei fatto per curiosità, ma perchè per me la fiducia, semplicemente, non esiste. Vorrei, credetemi, non esser fatto così, si vive male. Tuttavia non si tratta di un qualcosa che si puó scegliere di modificare o, quanto meno, che io, possa riuscire a modificare. Guardo le persone, anche quelle che amo di più, che non hanno mai dato un segnale che sia uno, di dubitabilità, e non riesco nemmeno a non considerarli capaci di tutto. Non abbasso mai quella malvagia soglia  di attenzione. A volte mi chiedo come si possa essere come me senza aver MAI e dico MAI vissuto situazioni spiacevoli. La cosa peggiore è che la risposta più logica che do a me stesso, ovviamente, non puó che essere quella di non aver mai subito grazie al fatto di non aver mai concesso.
> Dopo aver letto, probabilmente, credo che qualcosa dentro di me sarebbe cambiato per sempre e mia moglie in quel preciso istante avrebbe capito di trovarsi (lei,paradossalmente) in compagnia di uno sconosciuto. Uno sconosciuto che proverebbe nei suoi confronti un odio più intimo e profondo di quanto non lo fosse stato l’amore provato fino a quel momento. Probabilmente le chiederei di starmi lontano per evitare di fare cose che potrebbero rovinare la mia vita, della sua, non mi importerebbe più nulla.
> Sono molto più debole di molti di voi, non so come facciate ad essere così forti.


ti rendi conto che quel tuo sentire pregiudica totalmente il rapporto con chi ti sta vicino.
Io a lungo andare mi sono molto allontanata da mio marito.Non mi sono mai sentita partecipe della sua vita.


----------



## Minas Tirith (4 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma se si ama una persona per quello che è, compreso o soprattutto per la sua capacità di apprezzare l’arte, allora il cambio di cornice cambia tutto.


Anche per me cambierebbe tutto, ma magari per altri potrebbe non essere così e valutare una diversa prospettiva sarebbe un quid pluris per potee decidere senza rimpianti, avendo vagliato ogni possibile considerazione. Io non riuscirei ad amare ancora e questo renderebbe la separazione strada maestra e renderebbe accettabile il sacrificio di cambiare la vita ai miei figli. Ma se l’amore c’è ancora, che senso ha imporre a me stesso di aggiungere dolore al dolore. La separazione non cancellerebbe i miei sentimenti e la distanza mi farebbe solo soffrire di più. 
Questo, ovviamente, se fossi certo di amare ancora. (Come Paolo ha più volte ammesso)


----------



## Brunetta (4 Febbraio 2019)

Minas Tirith ha detto:


> Anche per me cambierebbe tutto, ma magari per altri potrebbe non essere così e valutare una diversa prospettiva sarebbe un quid pluris per potee decidere senza rimpianti, avendo vagliato ogni possibile considerazione. Io non riuscirei ad amare ancora e questo renderebbe la separazione strada maestra e renderebbe accettabile il sacrificio di cambiare la vita ai miei figli. Ma se l’amore c’è ancora, che senso ha imporre a me stesso di aggiungere dolore al dolore. La separazione non cancellerebbe i miei sentimenti e la distanza mi farebbe solo soffrire di più.
> Questo, ovviamente, se fossi certo di amare ancora. (Come Paolo ha più volte ammesso)


A me sembrano cose incompatibili.


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Febbraio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Rimane un'ipotesi. Un'altra ipotesi è che negli anni gli usi siano cambiati. Che lui nelle sue cose non guardava da anni, e che lei abbia pensato che i tempi in cui lui leggeva il suo diario fossero andati. Quindi solo un oggetto riposto tra le sue cose.
> A me non pare così strano. Alla fine due persone si separano spazi in casa, specie negli armadi e se li gestiscono come vogliono. Ci tengono i vestiti, accessori ma anche qualche ricordo.
> E dopo anni può succedere che non sei tanto aggiornato su cosa contenga. Solitamente rimangono più le donne ad avere accesso all'armadio del marito per riporre gli indumenti puliti.
> 
> Mariti del forum voi sapete tutti cosa contengono gli armadi delle vostre mogli? Vestiti a parte.


però un segreto di questa identità lo custodisci con molta cura. Mi sembra azzardato lasciare diari in giro.


----------



## Eagle72 (5 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> però un segreto di questa identità lo custodisci con molta cura. Mi sembra azzardato lasciare diari in giro.


È superficialità...il traditore assimila la storia a una cosa ''normale'', perché vive la storia in modo naturale, si abitua all'idea, ci fa il callo, vive la parte errata come una cosa teorica. Eppure se fosse a parti inverse farebbe fumo dal naso. Per lei era acqua passata, un ex....ovvio che per il marito l'effetto non è quello ma ben altro. Se i tradimenti non sono da una sera e via questi sono i risultati...penso che lei dovrà convivere con il peso della doppia cazzata fatta per sempre...doppia per ciò che ha fatto e per non esser riuscita a non farlo emergere. Io non vorrei essere nei suoi panni, vivrei un senso di colpa infinito. Potrebbe essere che non lo reggeva più e lo ha instradato alla rivelazione


----------



## Nocciola (5 Febbraio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> È superficialità...*il traditore assimila la storia a una cosa ''normale'', p*erché vive la storia in modo naturale, si abitua all'idea, ci fa il callo, vive la parte errata come una cosa teorica. Eppure se fosse a parti inverse farebbe fumo dal naso. Per lei era acqua passata, un ex....ovvio che per il marito l'effetto non è quello ma ben altro. Se i tradimenti non sono da una sera e via questi sono i risultati...penso che lei dovrà convivere con il peso della doppia cazzata fatta per sempre...doppia per ciò che ha fatto e per non esser riuscita a non farlo emergere. Io non vorrei essere nei suoi panni, vivrei un senso di colpa infinito. Potrebbe essere che non lo reggeva più e lo ha instradato alla rivelazione


Non generalizzerei
Dopodichè tenere anche solo per poche ore sul cellulare qualcosa di compromettente, se non ci sono taciti accordi, lo trovo davvero da irresponsabili o può nascondere la voglia, inconscia,  di farsi beccare


----------



## Eagle72 (5 Febbraio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non generalizzerei
> Dopodichè tenere anche solo per poche ore sul cellulare qualcosa di compromettente, se non ci sono taciti accordi, lo trovo davvero da irresponsabili o può nascondere la voglia, inconscia,  di farsi beccare


Tanti vengono scoperti ...ne è pieno il forum....significa che il traditore medio è poco attento...a mio avviso perché è cosi preso da non rendersi conto dei segnali che lancia e delle mollichine che lascia dietro di se che condurranno il tradito alla rivelazione...lo so è una generalizzazione...ma a leggere qui e a vivere la realtà...moltissimi sono beccati....e non perché hanno sposato sherlock holmes o perché vogliono incosciamente farsi beccare....ma perché l adrenalina offusca...e arrivi a pensare che il partner che hai non conta poi cosi tanto...


----------



## Nocciola (5 Febbraio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Tanti vengono scoperti ...ne è pieno il forum....significa che il traditore medio è poco attento...a mio avviso perché è cosi preso da non rendersi conto dei segnali che lancia e delle mollichine che lascia dietro di se che condurranno il tradito alla rivelazione...lo so è una generalizzazione...ma a leggere qui e a vivere la realtà...moltissimi sono beccati....e non perché hanno sposato sherlock holmes o perché vogliono incosciamente farsi beccare....ma perché l adrenalina offusca...e arrivi a pensare che il partner che hai non conta poi cosi tanto...


Nessuno è immune dall'essere beccato questo è sicuro
Quello che fa incazzare me è l'atteggiamento da quindicenne che mi consente di beccarti
A quel punto pur essendo grave il tradimento, quello che mi farebbe decidere di non dare possibilità è proprio scoprire di aver sposato un quindicenne e magari di averci fatto un figlio


----------



## Eagle72 (5 Febbraio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Nessuno è immune dall'essere beccato questo è sicuro
> Quello che fa incazzare me è l'atteggiamento da quindicenne che mi consente di beccarti
> A quel punto pur essendo grave il tradimento, quello che mi farebbe decidere di non dare possibilità è proprio scoprire di aver sposato un quindicenne e magari di averci fatto un figlio


Sinceramente? Gia tradire se vuoi è immaturità, mica il farsi beccare agilmente...soprattutto se non vuoi minimamente perdere ciò che hai.... capisco il tradimento con tanto di relazione lunga se te ne sbatti del partner e figli...sei insieme per interessi... o hai sposato per interesse....Le lacrime di coccodrillo con dichiarazione di amore folle dopo scoperta fanno molto molto male...


----------



## Nocciola (5 Febbraio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Sinceramente? *Gia tradire se vuoi è immaturità*...soprattutto se non vuoi minimamente perdere ciò che hai.... capisco il tradimento con tanto di relazione lunga se te ne sbatti del partner e figli...sei insieme per interessi... o hai sposato per interesse....Le lacrime di coccodrillo con dichiarazione di amore folle dopo scoperta fanno molto molto male...


Sono abbastanza d'accordo
Poi ci sono le aggravanti


----------



## Brunetta (5 Febbraio 2019)

Il problema è il tradimento o lasciare tracce?
Lasciare tracce impedisce di omettere parti che potrebbero essere più indigeribili del tradimento stesso, vale per un diario, come per messaggi o foto.
Personalmente capisco che si possa desiderare di tenere qualcosa, però il rischio che altri possano vedere mi tratterrebbe. Non si tratta solo del tradito, potrebbe qualcosa capitare tra le mani di un figlio.


----------



## Nocciola (5 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il problema è il tradimento o lasciare tracce?
> Lasciare tracce impedisce di omettere parti che potrebbero essere più indigeribili del tradimento stesso, vale per un diario, come per messaggi o foto.
> *Personalmente capisco che si possa desiderare di tenere qualcosa,* però il rischio che altri possano vedere mi tratterrebbe. Non si tratta solo del tradito, potrebbe qualcosa capitare tra le mani di un figlio.


Lo capisco anche io ma dipende ancora una volta da quanto ti interessa correre rischi evitabili.
Il problema è il tradimento, ma le aggravanti pesano in un'eventuale decisione
Già il fatto che desideri tenere qualcosa è sintomatico del fatto che , tra rischiare che io trovi qualcosa e non tenere nulla, "VINCE" il rischio. Per me sarebbe un problema da tradita


----------



## Brunetta (5 Febbraio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Lo capisco anche io ma dipende ancora una volta da quanto ti interessa correre rischi evitabili.
> Il problema è il tradimento, ma le aggravanti pesano in un'eventuale decisione
> Già il fatto che desideri tenere qualcosa è sintomatico del fatto che , tra rischiare che io trovi qualcosa e non tenere nulla, "VINCE" il rischio. Per me sarebbe un problema da tradita


A volte il fiducioso rispetto degli spazi reciproci fa compiere imprudenze.


----------



## Nocciola (5 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A volte il fiducioso rispetto degli spazi reciproci fa compiere imprudenze.


Io credo che dipenda molto anche da quanta paura hai di perdere quello che hai
Quando ho letto cose di mio marito la cosa che per prima ho pensato è stata quanto poco contassi per lui,


----------



## alberto15 (5 Febbraio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Tanti vengono scoperti ...ne è pieno il forum....significa che il traditore medio è poco attento...a mio avviso perché è cosi preso da non rendersi conto dei segnali che lancia e delle mollichine che lascia dietro di se che condurranno il tradito alla rivelazione...lo so è una generalizzazione...ma a leggere qui e a vivere la realtà...moltissimi sono beccati....e non perché hanno sposato sherlock holmes o perché vogliono incosciamente farsi beccare....ma perché l adrenalina offusca...e arrivi a pensare che il partner che hai non conta poi cosi tanto...


si infatti. Penso che la regola base del traditore debba essere il comportarsi normalmente (se non si ha intenzione di separarsi) e non far nemmeno venire al tradito il sospetto. Quando gli viene e' gia' tardi.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Febbraio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Io credo che dipenda molto anche da quanta paura hai di perdere quello che hai
> Quando ho letto cose di mio marito la cosa che per prima ho pensato è stata quanto poco contassi per lui,


Succede quando si ha troppa sicurezza che non va violata la privacy.
Io avrei potuto lasciare tracce perché mi sentivo sicura che nessuno avrebbe cercato nulla. Il mio ex era stato troppo prudente. Non avrebbe dovuto riceve messaggi in vacanza.


----------



## Nocciola (5 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Succede quando si ha troppa sicurezza che non va violata la privacy.
> Io avrei potuto lasciare tracce perché mi sentivo sicura che nessuno avrebbe cercato nulla. Il mio ex era stato troppo prudente. Non avrebbe dovuto riceve messaggi in vacanza.


Io so per certo che mio marito mai guarderebbe il mio cellulare
Lo farebbe forse se avesse sospetti, ma non ne ha
Sempre cancellato tutto in maniera maniacale e lo faccio ancora ora.
Lui sa che io ho motivo per fare verifiche, eppure.....


----------



## Marjanna (5 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Succede quando si ha troppa sicurezza che non va violata la privacy.
> Io avrei potuto lasciare tracce perché mi sentivo sicura che nessuno avrebbe cercato nulla. Il mio ex era stato troppo prudente. Non avrebbe dovuto riceve messaggi in vacanza.


Vuoi dire che l'hai beccato perchè non aspettandosi di ricevere messaggi e invece avendoli ricevuti li hai letto tu?


----------



## Marjanna (5 Febbraio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Io so per certo che mio marito mai guarderebbe il mio cellulare
> Lo farebbe forse se avesse sospetti, ma non ne ha
> Sempre cancellato tutto in maniera maniacale e lo faccio ancora ora.
> Lui sa che io ho motivo per fare verifiche, eppure.....


Quindi anche tu sei stata tradita?


----------



## Nocciola (5 Febbraio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Quindi anche tu sei stata tradita?


Non proprio
Quello che è accaduto a me è molto peggio ma non ne parlo qui


----------



## Brunetta (5 Febbraio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Vuoi dire che l'hai beccato perchè non aspettandosi di ricevere messaggi e invece avendoli ricevuti li hai letto tu?


Credo che se li aspettasse.
Ma al mare si fa il bagno...


----------



## Marjanna (5 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Credo che se li aspettasse.
> Ma al mare si fa il bagno...


:facepalm:


----------



## Moni (5 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Credo che se li aspettasse.
> Ma al mare si fa il bagno...


  Che gaggi sti maschietti però...


----------



## Vera (5 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Succede quando si ha troppa sicurezza che non va violata la privacy.
> Io avrei potuto lasciare tracce perché mi sentivo sicura che nessuno avrebbe cercato nulla. Il mio ex era stato troppo prudente. Non avrebbe dovuto riceve messaggi in vacanza.


Nel mio caso è stata la sua troppa sicurezza, sapeva che non mettevo mai il naso nelle sue cose. Prendo la sua giacca per lavarla, svuoto le tasche e trovo un vecchio cellulare. Lo accendo. Sono rispettosa della privacy mica Santa Maria Goretti. Non ha il pin (dico io, le basi proprio) e trovo la rubrica con solo donne, messaggini e foto del suo cazzo e passere delle tipe. 
Dopo quella volta un po' furbo doveva diventarlo e invece no. Se il cellulare è perennemente spento o silenzioso quando sei a casa, non ci vuole mica un genio a capire. Io però, a parte qualche battutina, non l'ho mai messo spalle al muro. Ho pensato che si sarebbe nuovamente fregato da solo.
Vado fuori per lavoro dieci giorni, gli dico che ho anticipato il rientro di qualche ora (l'ho anche avvisato), lui quasi si incazza ma perché dice che aveva pensato di avere tutto il tempo di riordinare casa (secondo me gli ho rovinato i piani). Torno a casa che è ancora al lavoro, accendo il pc di casa per stampare dei doc che mi erano arrivati per mail, entro su gmail e mi ritrovo nella casella di posta di un suo account, creato ovviamente per gli intrallazzi vari. 
Come dicevo qualche giorno fa, per tradire devi essere bravo.


----------



## Nocciola (5 Febbraio 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Nel mio caso è stata la sua troppa sicurezza, sapeva che non mettevo mai il naso nelle sue cose. Prendo la sua giacca per lavarla, svuoto le tasche e trovo un vecchio cellulare. Lo accendo. Sono.rispettosa della privacy mica Santa Maria Goretti. Non ha il pin (dico io, le badi proprio) e trovo la rubrica con solo donne, messaggini e foto del suo cazzo e passere delle tipe.
> Dopo quella volta un po' furbo doveva diventarlo, invece no. Se il cellulare è perennemente spento o silenzioso quando sei a casa, non ci vuole mica un genio a capire. Io però, a parte qualche battutina, non l'ho mai messo spalle al muro. Ho pensato che si sarebbe nuovamente fregato da solo.
> Vado fuori per lavoro dieci giorni, gli dico che ho anticipato il rientro di qualche ora (l'ho anche avvisato), lui quasi si incazza ma perché dice che aveva pensato di avere tutto il tempo di riordinare casa (secondo me gli ho rovinato i piani). Torno a casa che è ancora al lavoro, accendo il pc di casa per stampare dei doc che mi erano arrivati per mail, entro su gmail e mi ritrovo nella casella di posta di un suo account, creato ovviamente per gli intrallazzi vari.
> Come dicevo qualche giorno fa, per tradire devi essere bravo.


Però con tutto il rispetto: tra bravo e il tuo ex c'è un oceano
La prova che di te fregava proprio poco Scusami ancora


----------



## Vera (5 Febbraio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Però con tutto il rispetto: tra bravo e il tuo ex c'è un oceano
> La prova che di te fregava proprio poco Scusami ancora


Appunto, mica ho detto che lui era bravo. Per tradire bisogna essere bravi. Poi ci sono quelli come lui.


----------



## Nocciola (5 Febbraio 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Appunto, mica ho detto che lui era bravo. Per tradire bisogna essere bravi. Poi ci sono quelli come lui.


Intendevo dire che c'è una via di mezzo
Lui veramente l'ultimo degli ultimi


----------



## Marjanna (5 Febbraio 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Nel mio caso è stata la sua troppa sicurezza, sapeva che non mettevo mai il naso nelle sue cose. Prendo la sua giacca per lavarla, svuoto le tasche e trovo un vecchio cellulare. Lo accendo. Sono rispettosa della privacy mica Santa Maria Goretti. Non ha il pin (dico io, le basi proprio) e trovo la rubrica con solo donne, messaggini e foto del suo cazzo e passere delle tipe.
> Dopo quella volta un po' furbo doveva diventarlo e invece no. Se il cellulare è perennemente spento o silenzioso quando sei a casa, non ci vuole mica un genio a capire. Io però, a parte qualche battutina, non l'ho mai messo spalle al muro. Ho pensato che si sarebbe nuovamente fregato da solo.
> Vado fuori per lavoro dieci giorni, gli dico che ho anticipato il rientro di qualche ora (l'ho anche avvisato), lui quasi si incazza ma perché dice che aveva pensato di avere tutto il tempo di riordinare casa (secondo me gli ho rovinato i piani). Torno a casa che è ancora al lavoro, accendo il pc di casa per stampare dei doc che mi erano arrivati per mail, entro su gmail e mi ritrovo nella casella di posta di un suo account, creato ovviamente per gli intrallazzi vari.
> Come dicevo qualche giorno fa, per tradire devi essere bravo.


Però i tempi sono cambiati rispetto a 10 anni fa. Adesso il vecchio cellulare dove giravano solo sms o mms è lo smartphone in cui moltissime persona scaricano applicazioni di ogni sorta. Poi ci va dietro fb. Dunque nelle case è diventato normale vedere qualcuno che guarda il telefono perchè naviga in qualche sito anche, e un traditore non deve più nasconderlo sotto al cuscino in attesa che la moglie si allontani per leggere l'sms dell'amante (edit: ora va whatsapp non l'sms).
Se si va in una pizzeria ci sono tavolate con tutti il proprio smartphone a fianco del piatto. Anche famiglie.


----------



## Vera (5 Febbraio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Intendevo dire che c'è una via di mezzo
> Lui veramente l'ultimo degli ultimi


Sì, esatto. Lui e quelli come lui.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Febbraio 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Nel mio caso è stata la sua troppa sicurezza, sapeva che non mettevo mai il naso nelle sue cose. Prendo la sua giacca per lavarla, svuoto le tasche e trovo un vecchio cellulare. Lo accendo. Sono rispettosa della privacy mica Santa Maria Goretti. Non ha il pin (dico io, le basi proprio) e trovo la rubrica con solo donne, messaggini e foto del suo cazzo e passere delle tipe.
> Dopo quella volta un po' furbo doveva diventarlo e invece no. Se il cellulare è perennemente spento o silenzioso quando sei a casa, non ci vuole mica un genio a capire. Io però, a parte qualche battutina, non l'ho mai messo spalle al muro. Ho pensato che si sarebbe nuovamente fregato da solo.
> Vado fuori per lavoro dieci giorni, gli dico che ho anticipato il rientro di qualche ora (l'ho anche avvisato), lui quasi si incazza ma perché dice che aveva pensato di avere tutto il tempo di riordinare casa (secondo me gli ho rovinato i piani). Torno a casa che è ancora al lavoro, accendo il pc di casa per stampare dei doc che mi erano arrivati per mail, entro su gmail e mi ritrovo nella casella di posta di un suo account, creato ovviamente per gli intrallazzi vari.
> Come dicevo qualche giorno fa, per tradire devi essere bravo.


Caso patologico.


----------



## Vera (5 Febbraio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Però i tempi sono cambiati rispetto a 10 anni fa. Adesso il vecchio cellulare dove giravano solo sms o mms è lo smartphone in cui moltissime persona scaricano applicazioni di ogni sorta. Poi ci va dietro fb. Dunque nelle case è diventato normale vedere qualcuno che guarda il telefono perchè naviga in qualche sito anche, e un traditore non deve più nasconderlo sotto al cuscino in attesa che la moglie si allontani per leggere l'sms dell'amante.
> Se si va in una pizzeria ci sono tavolate con tutti il proprio smartphone a fianco del piatto. Anche famiglie.


Tu stai parlando dei traditori bravi o medio bravi. Mettiamoci anche quelli poco bravi.
Non mi riferivo a dieci anni fa, in ogni caso ed il cellulare nascosto non era uno Smartphone.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Febbraio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Però i tempi sono cambiati rispetto a 10 anni fa. Adesso il vecchio cellulare dove giravano solo sms o mms è lo smartphone in cui moltissime persona scaricano applicazioni di ogni sorta. Poi ci va dietro fb. Dunque nelle case è diventato normale vedere qualcuno che guarda il telefono perchè naviga in qualche sito anche, e un traditore non deve più nasconderlo sotto al cuscino in attesa che la moglie si allontani per leggere l'sms dell'amante (edit: ora va whatsapp non l'sms).
> Se si va in una pizzeria ci sono tavolate con tutti il proprio smartphone a fianco del piatto. Anche famiglie.


Adesso ci sono forme di sicurezza già di sistema. Ma se restano segrete un dubbio lo lasciano.


----------



## Marjanna (5 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Adesso ci sono forme di sicurezza già di sistema. Ma se restano segrete un dubbio lo lasciano.


Tipo l'impronta digitale? 
Io non so se si possano levare e lasciare libero accesso sinceramente.
Tenersi smartphone segreto sembra rientrare in quella sfera di privacy verso il coniuge e ho visto che più utenti ne han fatto riferimento nel forum. Per alcuni anche questo forum lo è, pur essendo un forum dove si chiacchera e basta senza altri fini. Però una moglie o marito se scoprisse nella cronologia tradinet solo per la parola si chiederebbe "che necessità ha di visitare un sito di tradimento?" e qualche antenna si alzerebbe. E che fai? 
Per me conviene dirlo prima, senza doversi sbattere ad accedere di nascosto.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Febbraio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Tipo l'impronta digitale?
> Io non so se si possano levare e lasciare libero accesso sinceramente.
> Tenersi smartphone segreto sembra rientrare in quella sfera di privacy verso il coniuge e ho visto che più utenti ne han fatto riferimento nel forum. Per alcuni anche questo forum lo è, pur essendo un forum dove si chiacchera e basta senza altri fini. Però una moglie o marito se scoprisse nella cronologia tradinet solo per la parola si chiederebbe "che necessità ha di visitare un sito di tradimento?" e qualche antenna si alzerebbe. E che fai?
> Per me conviene dirlo prima, senza doversi sbattere ad accedere di nascosto.


Il mio nuovo smartphone richiede impronta o disegno.
Il disegno dovrebbe essere noto.
Ma anche solo per una emergenza.


----------



## Moni (5 Febbraio 2019)

Io ho un collega maschio che ha l amante da 2 anni ed è il re Dell antisgamo
Qnd lo incontro sulle piste è tutto un cipicipi con la moglie la tratta come una regina la bacia abbraccia sembrano la coppia perfetta
Lui dice che le vuole un bene Dell anima che msi la lascerebbe perché è colei con cui vuole invecchiare la che la vede come una sorella
Bah sarà così che si gestiscono le amanti forse ha ragione lui 
Lei è felice pare ( la moglie) 
L amante sposata pure 
Lui è l uomo più sereno del mondo 

Che dire avrà capito tutto. 
Gestisce la seconda dal Cell aziendale che spegne nei werk
Io già conoscendomi farei casino e manderei messaggi ad cazzum
La mia fortuna era che mio ex marito non era qui se no sarei stata sgamata all istante perché sono decisamente distratta 
Infatti avevo confessato bella cagata ma ero fuori di me persa x l altro completamente in balia e tanto stupida 
Tornassi indietro non confesserei e lo lascerei punto. 
Ma era una Storia  diversa 

Cmq un lavoro troppa fatica..sto mio collega


----------



## Brunetta (5 Febbraio 2019)

Moni ha detto:


> Io ho un collega maschio che ha l amante da 2 anni ed è il re Dell antisgamo
> Qnd lo incontro sulle piste è tutto un cipicipi con la moglie la tratta come una regina la bacia abbraccia sembrano la coppia perfetta
> Lui dice che le vuole un bene Dell anima che msi la lascerebbe perché è colei con cui vuole invecchiare la che la vede come una sorella
> Bah sarà così che si gestiscono le amanti forse ha ragione lui
> ...


Se l’amante costituisce un impegno limitato come il calcetto, è facile tenere tutto sotto controllo.


----------



## Eagle72 (5 Febbraio 2019)

Moni ha detto:


> Io ho un collega maschio che ha l amante da 2 anni ed è il re Dell antisgamo
> Qnd lo incontro sulle piste è tutto un cipicipi con la moglie la tratta come una regina la bacia abbraccia sembrano la coppia perfetta
> Lui dice che le vuole un bene Dell anima che msi la lascerebbe perché è colei con cui vuole invecchiare la che la vede come una sorella
> Bah sarà così che si gestiscono le amanti forse ha ragione lui
> ...


Un altro candidato a versare lacrime di coccodrillo...(sono due anni...poi diventano quattro....insomma...non è impossibile essere sgamati...pure dal marito di lei....)


----------



## Marjanna (5 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il mio nuovo smartphone richiede impronta o disegno.
> Il disegno dovrebbe essere noto.
> Ma anche solo per una emergenza.


Ad ogni modo non capisco due cose.

Chi è stato tradito e scrive nel forum quasi infastidito dalla non bravura della copertura. 
Come se a tradire e farlo bene sia valore aggiunto per il tradito. 
Si preferiva non saperlo quindi?

Quando si parla di privacy in una coppia cosa si intenda.
Se una moglie o marito prende in mano per errore, per una dimenticanza e diciamo in "buona fede", il cellulare, il diario del coniuge o quel che si vuole, e vi scopre un tradimento va compreso. 
Se nutre qualche sospetto perchè quando cammina per casa si trova polvere tra i capelli che scende dal soffitto e indaga diventa colpevole di violazione di privacy. Non parliamo se non ha un contratto in mano, ed è un convivente o un fidanzato.


----------



## Moni (5 Febbraio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Un altro candidato a versare lacrime di coccodrillo...(sono due anni...poi diventano quattro....insomma...non è impossibile essere sgamati...pure dal marito di lei....)


Noi ad es lo abbiamo sgamato.. Ma in trasferta il pollo si è fatto raggiungere 
Cmq noi colleghe donne il maschio che era con noi non si è accorto di nulla.


----------



## Moni (5 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se l’amante costituisce un impegno limitato come il calcetto, è facile tenere tutto sotto controllo.


Si vedono un paio di volte a settimana più trasferte
Sono pure andati in vacanza 
Secondo me la moglie è talmente buona e anche un po' molliccia che davvero gli crede 
Io sinceramente qnd la vedo non so se mi fa più pena o rabbia pero e così serena


----------



## Moni (5 Febbraio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ad ogni modo non capisco due cose.
> 
> Chi è stato tradito e scrive nel forum quasi infastidito dalla non bravura della copertura.
> Come se a tradire e farlo bene sia valore aggiunto per il tradito.
> ...


Infatti non è un merito non farsi sgamare come non lo è farsi beccare sempre di merda si parla 
Io ho tradito poi sono stata tradita 
Il ho Confessato il mio ex l ho beccato
Forse I maschi rendono a negate di più x dire pure adesso che abbiamo nuove storie io lo dico lui minimizza è un amichetta...
Non iela fanno 
Cmq a me più del tradimento  fisico a ferirmi furono atteggiamenti che reputo peggio di un paio di corna ma io sono fatta così..


----------



## Brunetta (5 Febbraio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ad ogni modo non capisco due cose.
> 
> Chi è stato tradito e scrive nel forum quasi infastidito dalla non bravura della copertura.
> Come se a tradire e farlo bene sia valore aggiunto per il tradito.
> ...


Spiegami la polvere tra i capelli. Vuoi dire le corna che grattano il soffitto?

Il tradimento è un tradimento è sempre sbagliato.
Il tradito può avere colpe, ma il tradimento non viene giustificato dalle mancanze del tradito. 
Chi tradisce è mosso da cose diverse, ma nulla giustifica la slealtà.
Finito.
Chiudiamo il forum?
C’è chi l’ha frequentato e poi ha trovato noioso restare proprio perché gli bastavano le mie prime tre righe.
Se ci si vuole confrontare lo si fa anche sul come.
Se sono socio di un ristorante  posso tradire prelevando 10€ dalla cassa o rivelando la ricetta segreta alla concorrenza. Non è la stessa cosa.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Febbraio 2019)

Moni ha detto:


> Infatti non è un merito non farsi sgamare come non lo è farsi beccare sempre di merda si parla
> Io ho tradito poi sono stata *tradita*
> Il ho Confessato il mio ex l ho beccato
> Forse I maschi rendono a negate di più x dire pure adesso che abbiamo nuove storie io lo dico lui minimizza è un amichetta...
> ...


Però è una novità.


----------



## Marjanna (5 Febbraio 2019)

Moni ha detto:


> Si vedono un paio di volte a settimana più trasferte
> Sono pure andati in vacanza
> Secondo me la moglie è talmente buona e anche un po' molliccia che davvero gli crede
> Io sinceramente qnd la vedo non so se mi fa più pena o rabbia pero e così serena


Io spero e mi auguro che ad alcune non venga fatto gaslighting. C'è veramente da uscirne matti.



Moni ha detto:


> Infatti non è un merito non farsi sgamare come non lo è farsi beccare sempre di merda si parla
> Io ho tradito poi sono stata tradita
> Il ho Confessato il mio ex l ho beccato
> Forse I maschi rendono a negate di più x dire pure adesso che abbiamo nuove storie io lo dico lui minimizza è un amichetta...
> ...


Ho letto che le donne tendono a mettere una componente sentimentale nel tradimento in modo maggiore rispetto agli uomini. Tradiscono in modo leggermente diverso. Non tutti ma generalizzando...


----------



## Vera (5 Febbraio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ad ogni modo non capisco due cose.
> 
> Chi è stato tradito e scrive nel forum quasi infastidito dalla non bravura della copertura.
> Come se a tradire e farlo bene sia valore aggiunto per il tradito.
> ...


Dovrò cominciare a mettere più faccine minchione perché a quanto pare non si capisce la mia ironia.


----------



## Marjanna (5 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Spiegami la polvere tra i capelli. Vuoi dire le corna che grattano il soffitto?
> 
> Il tradimento è un tradimento è sempre sbagliato.
> Il tradito può avere colpe, ma il tradimento non viene giustificato dalle mancanze del tradito.
> ...


Si intendevo le corna che grattano ma non voleva essere offensivo, rende l'idea.
Non ho fatto che rilevare alcune affermazioni che ho letto più volte nel forum.
Tu stai già passando ad un altro step. Quello che volevo capire era la questione privacy.
La moglie di Paolo faceva leggere a lui il suo diario, poi per vari motivi non avran più condiviso i testi da lei scritti, e il resto lo sappiamo.
Chi di voi inizierebbe una storia con una persona che a cura di blindare cellulare o computer in nome della privacy? Non dico alle prime uscite, ma se la cosa prosegue. Robe che stai ad una cena o a guardare un film sul divano e senti bip bip bip bip e stai zitto e non dici mai niente. Mà, sarò strana io.


----------



## Marjanna (5 Febbraio 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Dovrò cominciare a mettere più faccine minchione perché a quanto pare non si capisce la mia ironia.


Vera ma non era riferito a te. Era in generale.


----------



## Eagle72 (5 Febbraio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ad ogni modo non capisco due cose.
> 
> Chi è stato tradito e scrive nel forum quasi infastidito dalla non bravura della copertura.
> Come se a tradire e farlo bene sia valore aggiunto per il tradito.
> Si preferiva non saperlo


Se si decide di fare una cosa il tradimento si deve anche esser bravi e maturi nel saperlo gestire..non innamorarsi...o cmq non far arrivare minimo sentore al partner...se no lo devasti. Il non farlo percepire al partner è una bastardata...ma fa parte della piu ampia bastsrdata del tradire. Lasciare lettere, foto, messaggi, farlo in modo sfacciato..ecc fa sprofondare il tradito in un baratro che non avrebbe mai conosciuto. Io si ...avrei preferito non sapere. Alcune delle cose che ti ho menzionato le ho stampate nel cervello e ancora mi bussano sulla spalla di notte.


----------



## Nocciola (5 Febbraio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Se si decide di fare una cosa il tradimento si deve anche esser bravi e maturi nel saperlo gestire..non innamorarsi...o cmq non far arrivare minimo sentore al partner...se no lo devasti. Il non farlo percepire al partner è una bastardata...ma fa parte della piu ampia bastsrdata del tradire. Lasciare lettere, foto, messaggi, farlo in modo sfacciato..ecc fa sprofondare il tradito in un baratro che non avrebbe mai conosciuto. Io si ...avrei preferito non sapere. Alcune delle cose che ti ho menzionato le ho stampate nel cervello e ancora mi bussano sulla spalla di notte.


Più che non sapere forse sarebbe importante non percepire alcun cambiamento. Il sentirsi messi da parte, la famosa mostrizzazione, il capire che qualcuno è diventato più importanti di noi credo sia l'inaccettabile
Nel momento in cui mi fai sospettare hai già sbagliato qualcosa


----------



## Eagle72 (5 Febbraio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Io spero e mi auguro che ad alcune non venga fatto gaslighting. C'è veramente da uscirne matti.
> 
> 
> 
> Ho letto che le donne tendono a mettere una componente sentimentale nel tradimento in modo maggiore rispetto agli uomini. Tradiscono in modo leggermente diverso. Non tutti ma generalizzando...


Certo se no si sentono zoccole. Vuoi mettere si ti ho tradito ma mi ero innamorata? Un classico...Cioè...


----------



## Eagle72 (5 Febbraio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Più che non sapere forse sarebbe importante non percepire alcun cambiamento. Il sentirsi messi da parte, la famosa mostrizzazione, il capire che qualcuno è diventato più importanti di noi credo sia l'inaccettabile
> Nel momento in cui mi fai sospettare hai già sbagliato qualcosa


Invece di solito...percepisci cambiamenti, vieni allontanato, mostrizzato quando la storia extra è al culmine, scoperta...e beatificato e alla fine riscoperto come miglior marito al mondo


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Febbraio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> È superficialità...il traditore assimila la storia a una cosa ''normale'', perché vive la storia in modo naturale, si abitua all'idea, ci fa il callo, vive la parte errata come una cosa teorica. Eppure se fosse a parti inverse farebbe fumo dal naso. Per lei era acqua passata, un ex....ovvio che per il marito l'effetto non è quello ma ben altro. Se i tradimenti non sono da una sera e via questi sono i risultati...penso che lei dovrà convivere con il peso della doppia cazzata fatta per sempre...doppia per ciò che ha fatto e per non esser riuscita a non farlo emergere. Io non vorrei essere nei suoi panni, vivrei un senso di colpa infinito. Potrebbe essere che non lo reggeva più e lo ha instradato alla rivelazione


non è scontato vivere il tradimento. 
Quelli che si innamorano fanno danni, perché perdono il controllo.
Chi dopo aver concluso una storia tiene il ricordo. O conserva diari. Accessibili. Vuole togliersi il sassolino dalla scarpa.
Ha bisogno di confessare


----------



## Eagle72 (5 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> non è scontato vivere il tradimento.
> Quelli che si innamorano fanno danni, perché perdono il controllo.
> Chi dopo aver concluso una storia tiene il ricordo. O conserva diari. Accessibili. Vuole togliersi il sassolino dalla scarpa.
> Ha bisogno di confessare


Molto plausibile..il che mette in difficoltà il tradito che potrebbe ''apprezzare'' il bisogno..e dargli una valenza ''positiva''


----------



## Moni (5 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però è una novità.


Ma no lo avevo scritto 
Beccato su siti chat e poi foto postate su un social ( non da lui)
Nego'poi disse che era un modo x vendicarsi 
Magari ha fatto così x anni boh 

Cmq sia giuro che a me ciò che fece male non furono certo un paio di corna ma i ripetuti atteggiamenti menefreghstici attuati x anni
Peggio delle corna se ti chiamo con tuo figlio in ospedale testa aperta e tu non rispondi se non 16 ore dopo.. Scrivendomi un messaggio.. "news?" 
Se vivi da 14 anni via e mente io corro tra riunioni basket visite pidocchi tu mi senti stanca e mi dai Dell isterica sbattendo giù il telefono che sei ad un aperitivo 
Se tua figlia ti chiama e tusei fuori a cena (come tutte le sere) e le rispondi ti chiamo domani (calcolando che non la vedi da un mese e che non sei a cena x lavoro) 
Se dici a tuo figlio ci vediamo alle 21 su Skype e poi non si sa più nulla di te e lui resta li a 11 anni davanti al. Pc

E potrei citarne un miliardo di episodi così negli anni che le corna con una mi fanno sorridere giuro.
Io lo credevo un ermetico chiuso ma buono invece lontano si è rivelato tutt altro 

Meglio perché a qst ora mi sarei lasciata scappare un occasione x essere felice sono certa avrei retto x i figli e sarei attaccata allo xanax


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Febbraio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Molto plausibile..il che mette in difficoltà il tradito che potrebbe ''apprezzare'' il bisogno..e dargli una valenza ''positiva''


chi confessa senza essere stato scoperto, lo fa per il bisogno di alleggerirsi.
Questo implica la fine del rapporto ufficiale.
Quindi usano questo mezzo per chiudere per mancanza di coraggio?
Lasciano la responsabilità al tradito di chiudere


----------



## Moni (5 Febbraio 2019)

Adesso scrive chiama ogni giorno fin troppo cioè farlo prima no? 

Manda messaggi in cui si giustifica dicendo che è un ottimo padre perché garantisce un tenore economico ai ragazzi che pochi in Italia  hanno e che dovrei essere grata di ciò
Io giuro preferivo meno soldi e una fsmigkia felice 
Chiaro che poi mi guardo intorno e famiglie felici poche e pure pochi soldi e allora me ne faccio una ragione
Va be lui non era uomo da famiglia o al massimo famiglia anni 50 moglie di facciata


----------



## Moni (5 Febbraio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Io spero e mi auguro che ad alcune non venga fatto gaslighting. C'è veramente da uscirne matti.
> 
> 
> 
> Ho letto che le donne tendono a mettere una componente sentimentale nel tradimento in modo maggiore rispetto agli uomini. Tradiscono in modo leggermente diverso. Non tutti ma generalizzando...


Si x esp personale confermo 
Io sto con colui che fu il mio amante 
Mi ero innamorata di cose che avevo visto e avevo visto bene ma sono stata davvero fortunata lo ammetto


----------



## Eagle72 (5 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> chi confessa senza essere stato scoperto, lo fa per il bisogno di alleggerirsi.
> Questo implica la fine del rapporto ufficiale.
> Quindi usano questo mezzo per chiudere per mancanza di coraggio?
> Lasciano la responsabilità al tradito di chiudere


No...anche voler tornare quelli di sempre senza avere il mostro dentro che ti tormenta....perché se nella bufera trovi la forza di nascondere ...quando torni quello che eri nascondere per sempre un segreto può pesare... c è chi confessa dopo anni. Se ti reinnamori del partner vederlo che ti ama e ti dice sei speciale quando hai scopato sei mesi con un altro...è tosta.


----------



## Marjanna (5 Febbraio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Certo se no si sentono zoccole. Vuoi mettere si  ti ho tradito ma mi ero innamorata? Un classico...Cioè...


Nell'articolo che avevo letto dicevano che le donne tendono a creare un velo di moralismo nel tradimento.



Eagle72 ha detto:


> Se si decide di fare una cosa il tradimento si deve anche esser bravi e maturi nel saperlo gestire..non innamorarsi...o cmq non far arrivare minimo sentore al partner...se no lo devasti. Il non farlo percepire al partner è una bastardata...ma fa parte della piu ampia bastsrdata del tradire. Lasciare lettere, foto, messaggi, farlo in modo sfacciato..ecc fa sprofondare il tradito in un baratro che non avrebbe mai conosciuto. Io si ...avrei preferito non sapere. Alcune delle cose che ti ho menzionato le ho stampate nel cervello e ancora mi bussano sulla spalla di notte.


Ma non credo sia una bastardata al partner. Se viene conservato materiale è per se, non per il partner, e si crede che non arriverà mai nelle mani dell'altro. 
Il rischio c'è chiaramente. Per estremo pensa se uno fa un incidente e viene portato in ospedale e si trova obbligato a dare dati di accesso perchè c'è qualche questione bancaria in sospeso ad esempio.
Livelli di ansia al cielo?!?! Se uno lo fa presumo abbia un'indole serena nel farlo.

Che poi per te prendere visione di foto, messaggi e altro sia al pari di fare un elettroshock è comprensibile. Ti crolla la realtà in cui credevi di vivere, e a catena tutto quello che c'è intorno non sai più dove collocarlo.


----------



## Moni (5 Febbraio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Certo se no si sentono zoccole. Vuoi mettere si ti ho tradito ma mi ero innamorata? Un classico...Cioè...


Ma io non mi sono mica innamorata subito anzi 
Prima ci stavo perché uno ci scopavi da dio dopo anni di tristezza e poi ci stavo proprio bene tornavo a casa che sembrava fossi stata da un chirurgo plastico
Poi con il tempo... 
Ma x un po' ho retto bene 
Anche vero che non vedevo mio marito se non il week end


----------



## Marjanna (5 Febbraio 2019)

Moni ha detto:


> Ma io non mi sono mica innamorata subito anzi
> Prima ci stavo perché uno ci scopavi da dio dopo anni di tristezza e poi ci stavo proprio bene tornavo a casa che sembrava fossi stata da un chirurgo plastico
> Poi con il tempo...
> Ma x un po' ho retto bene
> Anche vero che non vedevo mio marito se non il week end


Moni non so neppure se il tuo era tradimento allora, avevi il marito per procura.


----------



## patroclo (5 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> chi confessa senza essere stato scoperto, lo fa per il bisogno di alleggerirsi.
> Questo implica la fine del rapporto ufficiale.
> Quindi usano questo mezzo per chiudere per mancanza di coraggio?
> Lasciano la responsabilità al tradito di chiudere


Non è detto, può essere un punto con una fine oppure un punto per un nuovo inizio.


----------



## Eagle72 (5 Febbraio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Moni non so neppure se il tuo era tradimento allora, avevi il marito per procura.


Scopava da dio con un altro seppur ancora sposata tanto lui era un marito assente. Cvd.


----------



## Jacaranda (5 Febbraio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Io credo che dipenda molto anche da quanta paura hai di perdere quello che hai
> Quando ho letto cose di mio marito la cosa che per prima ho pensato è stata quanto poco contassi per lui,


Se vieni tradito, generalmente conti poco per definizione (almeno in quel momento e per la maggioranza dei casi)  ...a prescindere dagli sforzi fatti per nascondere. 
Nascondendo sei bravo a tutelare te...non il partner


----------



## Brunetta (5 Febbraio 2019)

Moni ha detto:


> Ma no lo avevo scritto
> Beccato su siti chat e poi foto postate su un social ( non da lui)
> Nego'poi disse che era un modo x vendicarsi
> Magari ha fatto così x anni boh
> ...


Ok.
Ma non erano tradimenti conclamati. Per me sì, per te no.


----------



## Nocciola (5 Febbraio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Se vieni tradito, generalmente conti poco per definizione (almeno in quel momento e per la maggioranza dei casi)  ...a prescindere dagli sforzi fatti per nascondere.
> Nascondendo sei bravo a tutelare te...non il partner


Generalmente. 
Non ho detto che nascondi per tutelare il partner, ho detto che da tradita se nemmeno hai quell'accortezza e comunque mi insospettisci per me è un'aggravante.
Dopodichè perchè perdonare se si ha la certezza di essere contate poco?


----------



## Brunetta (5 Febbraio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Se vieni tradito, generalmente conti poco per definizione (almeno in quel momento e per la maggioranza dei casi)  ...a prescindere dagli sforzi fatti per nascondere.
> Nascondendo sei bravo a tutelare te...non il partner


Ci si tutela perché ci si tiene al partner, in senso egoistico, ovvio.
Ma se non si tutela niente vuol dire che del partner non ti importa.
Molto meglio confessare.
Confessare può anche essere un grido di chi chiede di essere visto.


----------



## Nocciola (5 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ci si tutela perché ci si tiene al partner, in senso egoistico, ovvio.
> *Ma se non si tutela niente vuol dire che del partner non ti importa.*
> Molto meglio confessare.
> Confessare può anche essere un grido di chi chiede di essere visto.


Ecco spiegato meglio


----------



## Moni (5 Febbraio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Moni non so neppure se il tuo era tradimento allora, avevi il marito per procura.


Ma infatti ero scema.


----------



## Eagle72 (5 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Confessare può anche essere un grido di chi chiede di essere visto.


Di chi dice dammi una mano da solo non ce la faccio....


----------



## Moni (5 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ok.
> Ma non erano tradimenti conclamati. Per me sì, per te no.



Ma non so sai credo me ne abbia fatte pure prima solo che con tre bimbi piccoli non volevo vedere.. E cmq ripeto non era quello il problema c era di peggio


----------



## Nocciola (5 Febbraio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Di chi dice dammi una mano da solo non ce la faccio....


torniamo al discorso dell'altro giorno:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (5 Febbraio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Di chi dice dammi una mano da solo non ce la faccio....


Ma non solo a non tradire, ma soprattutto non ce la faccio a non sentirmi amato.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Febbraio 2019)

Moni ha detto:


> Ma non so sai credo me ne abbia fatte pure prima solo che con tre bimbi piccoli non volevo vedere.. E cmq ripeto non era quello il problema c era di peggio


Si il resto era molto peggio.


----------



## Moni (5 Febbraio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Scopava da dio con un altro seppur ancora sposata tanto lui era un marito assente. Cvd.


Posso dirti che mi ha levato la boccetta di xanax.
Certo avrei fatto meglio a lasciarlo ma si sbaglia 
A conti fatti dopo anni meglio che sia capitato
Tu che hai perdonato sei felice?


----------



## Marjanna (5 Febbraio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Invece di solito...percepisci cambiamenti, vieni allontanato, mostrizzato quando la storia extra è al culmine, scoperta...e beatificato e alla fine riscoperto come miglior marito al mondo


Non mi pare sia così in genere.
Ipotesi.
Se giri la sfera e guardi dall'altra parte per molti è più uno sdoppiarsi.
Un traditore che in casa fa tutto quello che deve fare, non  manca di essere presente e partecipe con il coniuge. Si prende qualche  ora, una sera a settimana, un "hobby". 
Per alcuni si diventa anche  migliori. Altri magari restano come sono. Ossia se capita uno screzio  rispondono come farebbero in qualsiasi altra condizione (senza  modificare il loro atteggiamento nella coscienza di un tradimento).
Poi c'è la parte di messaggistica. VIRTUALE. Anche questa non è detto intacchi il rapporto di coppia se limitata. Tanto più se nel farla si è sotto il tetto con il coniuge, non si è vicino all'amante. Se serve qualcosa in casa si è presenti.
Quello che voglio dire è che alcune persone che tradiscono possano farlo per andare a prendersi una parte che non credono più di potere ottenere dal coniuge. Infatti non lo lasciano, non gli parlano, hanno deciso che quella è la condizione. E gli va bene. Si sono messi il cuore in pace che non cambierà niente. Ma necessitano di trovare qualcosa di esterno per stare in equilibrio.
Quell'ora d'aria una volta a settimana porta equilibrio, te sai che l'altro va in palestra. Un'altra sera sei te che esci con i tuoi amici. E va tutto bene. Tutto fila liscio.
Il traditore non ti ha abbandonato, continua a condividere con te le problematiche della vita comune, le questioni economiche, il pensiero per una coppia di amici (di qualsiasi tipo).
Quando scopri levi via qualcosa ma dato che poi gli equilibri cambiano proprio in vece della scoperta e tu vedi l'altro, tu lo guardi come prima non facevi, ha finalmente attirato la tua attenzione, ecco che si ora sei bastante.




Moni ha detto:


> Posso dirti che mi ha levato la boccetta di xanax.
> Certo avrei fatto meglio a lasciarlo ma si sbaglia
> A conti fatti dopo anni meglio che sia capitato
> Tu che hai perdonato sei felice?


Spero lo xanax sia una battuta.


----------



## Moni (5 Febbraio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Non mi pare sia così in genere.
> Ipotesi.
> Se giri la sfera e guardi dall'altra parte per molti è più uno sdoppiarsi.
> Un traditore che in casa fa tutto quello che deve fare, non  manca di essere presente e partecipe con il coniuge. Si prende qualche  ora, una sera a settimana, un "hobby".
> ...


No. Purtroppo
La prima volta che mio ex è partito sono rimasta in Italia con 3 bimbi e il lavoro è  dopo pochi mesi ho iniziato a soffrire di attacchi di panico 
La prima volta sono finita in h convinta di morire 
La seconda terza quarta mi hanno diagnosticato il dap
Da lì ho deciso di raggiungerlo all estero prendendo un anno di aspettativa
Dopo 9 mesi la lui è andato più lontano io sono rientrata x non perdere il lavoro 
Anche all estero ero sola lui sempre on giro x lavoro 
Mi dispiaceva perdere il lavoro x un matrimonio che faceva acqua 
Mi sono lauerata lavorando come hostess ragazza immagine facendo fatica e all estero Dove andato lui potevo cercare ma non avevo certezze paese difficile 
E con lui andava male era  mancato mio padre di incidente a 20 gg dal mio parto avevo ormoni in palla dallo spavento mi andò via il latte tutto fa credo.. 
Ho preso xanax per quasi 6 anni 
10 gocce 3 volte al giorno training autogeno yoga ecc
Il mio amante è stato davvero ossigeno. 

Ora non ho tempo cmq sono viva nonostante xanax.


----------



## oriente70 (5 Febbraio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Non mi pare sia così in genere.
> Ipotesi.
> Se giri la sfera e guardi dall'altra parte per molti è più uno sdoppiarsi.
> Un traditore che in casa fa tutto quello che deve fare, non  manca di essere presente e partecipe con il coniuge. Si prende qualche  ora, una sera a settimana, un "hobby".
> ...


Un traditore che in casa fa tutto [emoji23]
Presente in famiglia [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23].
In testa sua forse [emoji41]


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Febbraio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> No...anche voler tornare quelli di sempre senza avere il mostro dentro che ti tormenta....perché se nella bufera trovi la forza di nascondere ...quando torni quello che eri nascondere per sempre un segreto può pesare... c è chi confessa dopo anni. Se ti reinnamori del partner vederlo che ti ama e ti dice sei speciale quando hai scopato sei mesi con un altro...è tosta.


 si ma dirlo vuol dire chiudere col coniuge. Gli equilibri si rompono. Inutili e, il danno è fatto. O ti tormenti tu come traditore e cerchi di recuperare il matrimonio, o se confessi scarichi il tormento sull'altro che ovviamente si stacca


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Febbraio 2019)

ermik ha detto:


> Non è detto, può essere un punto con una fine oppure un punto per un nuovo inizio.


dici? Io ci credo poco, cambia tutto.
Il tradito sentita sempre una vena di sofferenza, che traspare


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Febbraio 2019)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Un traditore che in casa fa tutto [emoji23]
> Presente in famiglia [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23].
> In testa sua forse [emoji41]


Ma manco per il cazzo. Anzi. Invece di passare le serate scoglionato all'idea di rientrare a casa con gli amici a far caciara, ti dedichi all'amante. 4 su 5 di quelli che conosco io, almeno.


----------



## Jacaranda (5 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ci si tutela perché ci si tiene al partner, in senso egoistico, ovvio.
> Ma se non si tutela niente vuol dire che del partner non ti importa.
> Molto meglio confessare.
> Confessare può anche essere un grido di chi chiede di essere visto.


Definire il “al partner ci tiene...” please


----------



## oriente70 (5 Febbraio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma manco per il cazzo. Anzi. Invece di passare le serate scoglionato all'idea di rientrare a casa con gli amici a far caciara, ti dedichi all'amante. 4 su 5 di quelli che conosco io, almeno.


Ecco almeno [emoji41]. 
E a casa che fanno?? 
Sono presenti tutti i giorni?


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Febbraio 2019)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Ecco almeno [emoji41].
> E a casa che fanno??
> Sono presenti tutti i giorni?


Se intendi presenti fisicamente sì, presenti come tutti gli altri. Ti dirò che quando ti diverti anche fuori casa dentro casa che stai volentieri Quindi secondo me sei più presente anche con la testa.


----------



## Marjanna (5 Febbraio 2019)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Un traditore che in casa fa tutto [emoji23]
> Presente in famiglia [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23].
> In testa sua forse [emoji41]





Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma manco per il cazzo. Anzi. Invece di passare  le serate scoglionato all'idea di rientrare a casa con gli amici a far  caciara, ti dedichi all'amante. 4 su 5 di quelli che conosco io,  almeno.



Gente la persona che ho frequentato io al pranzo tornava a casa prima della moglie e cucinava lui (a volte anche di sera). Di sera se era a casa svuotava la lavastoviglie lui. Se la macchina della moglie non andava la prima occhiata la dava lui. Ect.
Almeno questo mi è stato detto, poi io non c'ero.
Fare tutto nel senso di fare quanto preso in accordo prima che iniziasse il tradimento.
Arci i tuoi amici di sera tornano a casa per scoglionarsi con gli amici?!??!? Di solito uno torna da moglie e figli.


----------



## oriente70 (5 Febbraio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Se intendi presenti fisicamente sì, presenti come tutti gli altri. Ti dirò che quando ti diverti anche fuori casa dentro casa che stai volentieri Quindi secondo me sei più presente anche con la testa.


Ecco presente fisicamente, con la testa è da vedere [emoji41].
Non siamo tutti uguali a chiacchierare so tutti bravi bisogna sentire l'altra  campana cosa vede in quella presenza [emoji41] c'è gente che  è presente in casa diffondere lo smartphone o al televisore [emoji41] .


----------



## Eagle72 (5 Febbraio 2019)

Moni ha detto:


> Tu che hai perdonato sei felice?


No. Vivo in un limbo che non auguro a nessuno. Statico. Sempre stato uno molto molto gioviale, pieno di energie...di risorse. Ora sono congelato. Resto perché ci siamo cosi amati che mi sembra assurdo. Resto perché ci amiamo. Perché al di fuori del tradimento perpetrato resta una persona che mi fa impazzire. Per le figlie. Resto perché per primo ho incrinato la fedeltà. Se tutto ciò ti fa restare, tutto il successo, e credimi è tanto,  ti fa vivere male. Il tuo tradimento è stato finalizzato a una nuova storia. Se la tua fosse stato una parentesi posso assicurarti che tornare indietro nella coppia principale sarebbe stato durissimo... il tuo caso, insieme ad altri simili è un lieto fine..sono contentissimo per te..lo meriti..


----------



## Moni (5 Febbraio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> No. Vivo in un limbo che non auguro a nessuno. Statico. Sempre stato uno molto molto gioviale, pieno di energie...di risorse. Ora sono congelato. Resto perché ci siamo cosi amati che mi sembra assurdo. Resto perché ci amiamo. Perché al di fuori del tradimento perpetrato resta una persona che mi fa impazzire. Per le figlie. Resto perché per primo ho incrinato la fedeltà. Se tutto ciò ti fa restare, tutto il successo, e credimi è tanto,  ti fa vivere male. Il tuo tradimento è stato finalizzato a una nuova storia. Se fosse stato una parentesi posso assicurarti che tornare indietro nella coppia principale sarebbe stato durissimo... il tuo caso, insieme ad altri simili è un lieto fine..sono contentissimo per te..lo meriti..


Amati tanto e ancora vi amate non mi sembra poco 
Ti fa ancora  impazzire 
Cerca di vivere il presente con tutti questi presupposti potete farcela 
Ve lo meritate penso


----------



## Lara3 (5 Febbraio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Però i tempi sono cambiati rispetto a 10 anni fa. Adesso il vecchio cellulare dove giravano solo sms o mms è lo smartphone in cui moltissime persona scaricano applicazioni di ogni sorta. Poi ci va dietro fb. Dunque nelle case è diventato normale vedere qualcuno che guarda il telefono perchè naviga in qualche sito anche, e un traditore non deve più nasconderlo sotto al cuscino in attesa che la moglie si allontani per leggere l'sms dell'amante (edit: ora va whatsapp non l'sms).
> Se si va in una pizzeria ci sono tavolate con tutti il proprio smartphone a fianco del piatto. Anche famiglie.


Io non ho diario. Ma conservo tutte le lettere del mio amante. E anche i nostri messaggi whatsapp, le foto. Sotto codice.
Non intendo rinunciare alle lettere, fanno parte di me. Nascoste, credo in un posto sicuro.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Febbraio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Definire il “al partner ci tiene...” please


Ce lo si vuole tenere. Le ragioni possono essere varie.


----------



## Arcistufo (6 Febbraio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Gente la persona che ho frequentato io al pranzo tornava a casa prima della moglie e cucinava lui (a volte anche di sera). Di sera se era a casa svuotava la lavastoviglie lui. Se la macchina della moglie non andava la prima occhiata la dava lui. Ect.
> Almeno questo mi è stato detto, poi io non c'ero.
> Fare tutto nel senso di fare quanto preso in accordo prima che iniziasse il tradimento.
> Arci i tuoi amici di sera tornano a casa per scoglionarsi con gli amici?!??!? Di solito uno torna da moglie e figli.


Io non lo so com'è la tua esperienza. 
Sia io che la legittima per motivi di lavoro abbiamo una vita sociale serale piuttosto intensa. Che tra l'altro è uno dei motivi per cui spesso e volentieri il weekend non usciamo per starcene per conto nostro. Quando sei fuori due-tre sere a settimana come minimo, hai un ritmo diverso rispetto a chi alle 7:00 di sera sta a casa e alle 7:15 comincia a rompere i coglioni chiedendo che c'è per cena.
Di quella vita lì non ho esperienza, ma qualcosa posso raccontare lo stesso.
Ho un cliente che ha uno strip club sulla Nomentana. Chiacchierando con lui, mi dice che apre  alle 2di pomeriggio.  Io (ovviamente piuttosto stupito da buon animale notturno), gli chiedo  cosa cavolo apra a fare per le 2 di pomeriggio pensando ai pensionati con la dentiera che balla che vanno a vedere le donnine. Lui invece scoppia a ridere e mi dice che i soldi veri li fa con i bancari che escono alle 15, alle 16 arrivano al locale, si fanno dare una strofinata al cazzo dalla moldava di turno con l'occhio perennemente al cellulare perché la moglie li chiama per chiedere roba tipo passa al fruttivendolo, poi escono di corsa a fare le commissioni e alle 7 arrivano puntuali a casuccia dalla mugliera con i bigodini in testa che sicuramente gli romperà il cazzo perché si sono dimenticati le cose.
E poi mi dicono che sono sprezzante :rotfl:
Per noi è diverso. L'attività di qualunque studio legale comincia verso le 5:00 di pomeriggio e non sai a che ora finisce.
Alla fine facilissimo ti becchi alle 11:00 di sera appena uscito dall'ufficio a farti un cocktail prima di andare a casa. Io i miei amici li vedo. Quando sono single (nel senso che hanno la moglie e basta) stanno lì che cincischiano scoglionati all'idea di rientrare in casa e allungano il brodo. Quando invece hanno qualcosa di frizzante per le mani non li vedi mai, perché la sera stanno tutti buoni buoni a casa a fare i mariti modello. Lavastoviglie incluse. E non passano la serata su WhatsApp perché non hanno più vent'anni. Il secondo cellulare rimane chiuso in ufficio e non si muove.
Almeno quelli che danno retta ai miei consigli e che di solito non hanno casini.
Poi penso che essere presenti o meno sia tutta conseguenza della vita che fai. A dicembre sono stato inchiodato 20 giorni a casa ai domiciliari con la polmonite che tutti i medici che ho in famiglia si sono coalizzati e quindi non mi facevano manco stare con la figlia perché ero contagioso, non riuscivo a lavorare perché mi avevano massacrato di antibiotici penso di aver cucinato tutto il cucinabile nel raggio di 5 km. Avrei pure riparato roba in casa, ma per quello abbiamo l'operaio di fiducia che viene una volta al mese e in una domenica fa tutto.
E sì, ai veicoli vari ci penso io. Ma quello perché sono l'avvocato dell'officina penso da quasi vent'anni e quindi, visto che loro mi scroccano consulenze di continuo, tagliandi, cambi gomme e manutenzioni varie non li pago come ogni bravo avvocato terrone che campa di cambio merce


----------



## Lara3 (6 Febbraio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Io non lo so com'è la tua esperienza.
> Sia io che la legittima per motivi di lavoro abbiamo una vita sociale serale piuttosto intensa. Che tra l'altro è uno dei motivi per cui spesso e volentieri il weekend non usciamo per starcene per conto nostro. Quando sei fuori due-tre sere a settimana come minimo, hai un ritmo diverso rispetto a chi alle 7:00 di sera sta a casa e alle 7:15 comincia a rompere i coglioni chiedendo che c'è per cena.
> Di quella vita lì non ho esperienza, ma qualcosa posso raccontare lo stesso.
> Ho un cliente che ha uno strip club sulla Nomentana. Chiacchierando con lui, mi dice che apre  alle 2di pomeriggio.  Io (ovviamente piuttosto stupito da buon animale notturno), gli chiedo  cosa cavolo apra a fare per le 2 di pomeriggio pensando ai pensionati con la dentiera che balla che vanno a vedere le donnine. Lui invece scoppia a ridere e mi dice che i soldi veri li fa con i bancari che escono alle 15, alle 16 arrivano al locale, si fanno dare una strofinata al cazzo dalla moldava di turno con l'occhio perennemente al cellulare perché la moglie li chiama per chiedere roba tipo passa al fruttivendolo, poi escono di corsa a fare le commissioni e alle 7 arrivano puntuali a casuccia dalla mugliera con i bigodini in testa che sicuramente gli romperà il cazzo perché si sono dimenticati le cose.
> ...


Fino alle 17 si sta al tribunale?


----------



## Arcistufo (6 Febbraio 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Fino alle 17 si sta al tribunale?


 Ma no, figurati. Le uniche udienze che cominciano alle 9:00 e non sai quando finisci sono quelle di penale. In via di massima al civile all'ora di pranzo è morto tutto. Ci sono un paio di giudici che danno udienza di pomeriggio ma è abbastanza raro.
Però i clienti vengono in studio normalmente quando finiscono loro di lavorare, mettici sopra un'oretta per gli spostamenti e capisci come mai per gli avvocati la pennichella dopo pranzo è un must


----------



## patroclo (6 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> dici? Io ci credo poco, cambia tutto.
> Il tradito sentita sempre una vena di sofferenza, che traspare


Il punto di vista del tradito non te lo posso dare, quello da elemento destabilizzante nella coppia altrui invece sì


----------



## Foglia (6 Febbraio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma no, figurati. Le uniche udienze che cominciano alle 9:00 e non sai quando finisci sono quelle di penale. In via di massima al civile all'ora di pranzo è morto tutto. Ci sono un paio di giudici che danno udienza di pomeriggio ma è abbastanza raro.
> Però i clienti vengono in studio normalmente quando finiscono loro di lavorare, mettici sopra un'oretta per gli spostamenti e capisci come mai per gli avvocati la pennichella dopo pranzo è un must


A Milano neanche quella.

Faccio part-time ma è un periodo in cui sono carica come un mulo. Sono appena uscita per il tribunale  (almeno prima facevo poche udienze), perderò mezza mattinata ad andare di lusso e domani ho ben due atti che scadono. Il collega anziano di studio sta latitando, e il capo pensa che io ci sia tutto il giorno  

Ho appena detto  "io UNA sono". Avrei dovuto dire mezza.


----------



## Arcistufo (6 Febbraio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> A Milano neanche quella.
> 
> Faccio part-time ma è un periodo in cui sono carica come un mulo. Sono appena uscita per il tribunale  (almeno prima facevo poche udienze), perderò mezza mattinata ad andare di lusso e domani ho ben due atti che scadono. Il collega anziano di studio sta latitando, e il capo pensa che io ci sia tutto il giorno
> 
> Ho appena detto  "io UNA sono". Avrei dovuto dire mezza.


 Io spesso salto il pranzo per riuscire a recuperare Un'oretta di sonno... fa anche bene alla panzetta.


----------



## Lara3 (6 Febbraio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Io spesso salto il pranzo per riuscire a recuperare Un'oretta di sonno... fa anche bene alla panzetta.


Ma ce l’hai ?
La panzetta.


----------



## Arcistufo (6 Febbraio 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ma ce l’hai ?
> La panzetta.


No ma ho il terrore che mi venga. I miei coetanei cascano a peźzi.


----------



## Lara3 (6 Febbraio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> No ma ho il terrore che mi venga. I miei coetanei cascano a peźzi.


Che sport fai per non fartela venire ?
Durante le feste ho visto un tizio che in funivia ( a sciare) dettava qualcosa al telefono. Ho pensato: ecco Arci, non si rilassa neanche a sciare.
Eri a Madonna per caso ?


----------



## Arcistufo (6 Febbraio 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Che sport fai per non fartela venire ?
> Durante le feste ho visto un tizio che in funivia ( a sciare) dettava qualcosa al telefono. Ho pensato: ecco Arci, non si rilassa neanche a sciare.
> Eri a Madonna per caso ?


nu. Parto a finefebbraio. Ma mica sono il solo che detta al cellulare


----------



## Lara3 (6 Febbraio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> nu. Parto a finefebbraio. Ma mica sono il solo che detta al cellulare


Si, ma aveva un’aria così stufa che ho pensato fossi tu.


----------



## Arcistufo (6 Febbraio 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Si, ma aveva un’aria così stufa che ho pensato fossi tu.


Gli stufi sono una categoria piuttosto diffusa


----------



## alberto15 (7 Febbraio 2019)

sei io do del coglione a uno con cui sto parlando (magari a ragione)  e per caso una persona che conosco mi sente involontariamente dite che l'opinione che quest'ultima ha di me cambia?


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Febbraio 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Eddai.  Vuoi vincere facile? Sai che ti leggo con piacere e mi fai riflettere; però ogni tanto un poco di contenimento al tuo ego smisurato ci vuole.


il mio ego _sta bene dove sta_ (cit. Mago Merlino) 
dispiace solo vedere che si prenda come contenimento dell'ego del papero (che ci mancherebbe pure che non ci fosse), sto morto di fame mentale. 
p.s. ovvio che voglio vincere facile.


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Febbraio 2019)

alberto15 ha detto:


> sei io do del coglione a uno con cui sto parlando (magari a ragione)  e per caso una persona che conosco mi sente involontariamente dite che l'opinione che quest'ultima ha di me cambia?


Questa spiegala.

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------

